# Amplificador 50W Mosfet



## Quercus

*Versión I*

Aquí os presento otro amplificador que yo por lo menos no he visto en el foro. Es uno de esos amplificadores con pocos elementos, creo que fáciles de localizar  y que da muy buen resultado, para quien empieza o quiere algo fácil  barato y sin IC integrado. Lo tengo a prueba unas tres semanas y funciona estupendamente, sobre todo cuando lo conectas a 4 ohmios, sorprende el sonido tan potente que da, con el tamaño tan reducido que tiene. 
  Diria que esta en la gama  del Sinclair Z-30 pero algo mas potente, con regulación de bias y mosfet. La calidad de  sonido es muy buena, bastante mejor de lo que yo esperaba. 
  Espero que les guste.
  Saludos



​

*Aquí esta la versión 2 del 50W con MOSFET *

*“Debo aclarar que en la primera versión hay una errata en las resistencias de 5k6 y 56k, están invertidas, es solo cambiarlas de lugar para que quede como deve”*
  El tamaño de esta versión es prácticamente el mismo de la anterior.
  En esta versión he utilizado los mosfet IRF9540N y IRF530N (el IRF540N no lo tenían en existencia en ese momento y el IRF530N va sobrado.

  Saludos

Ver el archivo adjunto 68706

Ver el archivo adjunto 68707

Ver el archivo adjunto 68708

Ver el archivo adjunto 68709

_______

*Edit:*​
Link´s a sucesivas actualizaciones que se han echo.

  Si no me he saltado alguno creo que son los siguientes:
  Amplificadores publicados por modelo, quercus10
  1º   50W Mosfet
  2º_   50W Mosfet rev.2_
  3º_   Harman Kardon _
  4º_   Harman Kardon rev. 2 con MPSAxx_
  5º   _Harman Kardon rev. 2 con MPSAxx sin puente_
  6º   _Harman Kardon rev. 2 con 2SC/A_
  7º   Ampeg  40
  8º   _Ampeg 4 mosfet_
  9º   _Ampeg 4 mosfet rev 2.1_
  10º _Ampeg 4 mosfet rev. 2.2_ 
  11º_Legeng 100W nueva version_


----------



## vdfe

se muy bueno el diagra lo probare, ahora que este en casa de vacaciones, saludos


----------



## gedolaudor

Hola!

Seguro que suena bien. Igualmente el bias no tiene mucho rango, precisión o tracking térmico salvo que apoyes los diodos en el disipador principal. No muy práctico.

Te recomendaría te fijes este diseño que acompaño el vínculo abajo, que es de un amplificador Harman Kardon Citation 12 que Nelson Pass convirtió a MOSFET. El circuito es muuuy parecido al que posteaste. Tiene bias que puede hacer seguimiento térmico (poniendo Q4 en el mismo disipador que los mosfets) y evitar problemas que se dispare la corriente de reposo, etc.

Lo armé, probé y actualmente disfruto del circuito que te menciono.

http://www.passdiy.com/pdf/citation.pdf

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## Quercus

Para vdfe: comenta como te fue y si puedes pon fotos





gedolaudor dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Seguro que suena bien. Igualmente el bias no tiene mucho rango, precisión o tracking térmico salvo que apoyes los diodos en el disipador principal. No muy práctico.
> 
> Te recomendaría te fijes este diseño que acompaño el vínculo abajo, que es de un amplificador Harman Kardon Citation 12 que Nelson Pass convirtió a MOSFET. El circuito es muuuy parecido al que posteaste. Tiene bias que puede hacer seguimiento térmico (poniendo Q4 en el mismo disipador que los mosfets) y evitar problemas que se dispare la corriente de reposo, etc.
> 
> Lo armé, probé y actualmente disfruto del circuito que te menciono.
> 
> http://www.passdiy.com/pdf/citation.pdf
> 
> Saludos,
> G.-



 Este circuito lo hice hace mucho  para un coche, por lo que  llevaba una fuente DC-DC  para elevar la corriente de la batería (si encuentro el circuito lo posteare, porque igualmente funcionaba perfectamente)  en aquel  tiempo hizo furor, porque mas de 7 u 8W de potencia real no se encontraba fácilmente  para coche. Encontré por casualidad  el esquema  y me puse a hacerle una PCB nueva con los diodos precisamente en el disipador como tu dices  (el circuito original no iba asi) y probarlo con la nueva configuración que debia ser mas estable. 
Como últimamente hago, una vez funciono, lo tuve con resistencias de carga para comprobar que no fallaba, en concreto  a 4H y a tope unas 4 horas,  como no hubo problema lo tuve un tiempo sonando a buen volumen  y me decidi a postearlo. 
  Circuitos mas completos como el que tu posteas, hay muchos, y mas completos, aun mas (este que posteas al ser de origen Harman Kardon debe ser bueno) tengo otro circuito que parece basado en este,  pero mas complicado, con un transistor colocado entre los finales en el  radiador para darle estabilidad termica (yo por lo menos no veo  que haya mucha diferencia de trabajo en acoplar dos  diodos o un transistor, como funcione, es otra historia, cuestión de gustos) incluso tiene inductancia en la salida, pero me decidi por este por ser mas fácil su ensamblaje y tenerlo probado. 
Como había dicho antes, es un circuito para quien empieza.  No se puede esperar que  este circuito sea perfecto por su simpleza o comparable a otros del foro pero la idea era algo simple y que funcionase razonablemente bien sin ser con I.C. y este cumple con esas expectativas, para mas exigencia por supuesto que hay otros diseños. 
  Agradezco el comentario y el enlace, igual me animo, hago un PCB y lo pruevo.
  Saludos


----------



## crimson

Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan con este tipo de transistores a la salida. Bueno, les dejo las fotos, circuito e información, para el que quiera disfrutar de este bichito. Saludos C


----------



## Diego German

crimson dijo:


> Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan con este tipo de transistores a la salida. Bueno, les dejo las fotos, circuito e información, para el que quiera disfrutar de este bichito. Saludos C


Muy bueno crimson ...
Se podria aumentar la potencia aumentando la tension de alimentacion?
Otra mas se podria cambiar los mosfet por el irf9540 o irf9640?

saludos...


----------



## crimson

Sí Diego Germán, la placa original de Ampeg tiene 4 de estos transistores y tira 100W, la voy a armar, para hacerme un triamplificado, el de 100W para bajos y dos de estas chicas para medios y agudos. ¡Si me van a echar de mi casa que sea por algo bueno! 
Saludos C


----------



## Tavo

Buen aporte Crimson, gracias...

Se ve bien tentador el ampli, aunque en este momento ando bastante ocupado con otros proyectos.
Esperamos la otra versión "más interesante" , la de 4 TR y 100W. 

Saludos!



crimson dijo:


> ¡Si me van a echar de mi casa que sea por algo bueno!


----------



## Diego German

crimson dijo:


> Sí Diego Germán, la placa original de Ampeg tiene 4 de estos transistores y tira 100W, la voy a armar, para hacerme un triamplificado, el de 100W para bajos y dos de estas chicas para medios y agudos.



Haaa entonces si se le puede sacar mas potencia  
Si y parece que va a quedar exelente  



crimson dijo:


> ¡Si me van a echar de mi casa que sea por algo bueno!
> Saludos C


Ja Ja Ja si que sea por algo bueno 

saludos...


----------



## osk_rin

quercus10

buen amplificador, pequeño sencillo y funcional,


----------



## Quercus

Gracias osk-rin, por el comentario, una descripción para mi, perfecta del amplificador.
  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Excelente amplificador Quercus, es el próximo que voy a hacer. Me gusta MUCHO el diseño del PCB, está bárbaro. Pistas bien anchas, curvas bien redondeadas, componentes bien ubicados... me gusta. 



quercus10 dijo:


> Agradezco el comentario y el enlace, *igual me animo, hago un PCB y lo pruevo.*
> Saludos


Yo me pongo en la lista de espera. Quiero ver ese bicho funcionando y posteado. 

Saludos Qercus!!


----------



## Quercus

Tavo dijo:


> Excelente amplificador Quercus, es el próximo que voy a hacer. Me gusta MUCHO el diseño del PCB, está bárbaro. Pistas bien anchas, curvas bien redondeadas, componentes bien ubicados... me gusta.
> 
> 
> Yo me pongo en la lista de espera. Quiero ver ese bicho funcionando y posteado.
> 
> Saludos Qercus!!


Gracias tavo.  Pues solo me falta probarlo, el pcb esta hecho, si funciona... lo posteare


----------



## osk_rin

este nuevo pcb, esta version 1.1  que mejoras tiene? estoy pensando en armarme un buen amplificador, por lomenos para no dejarlo botado como muchos de mis proyectos , y estoy un poco indesiso, si armar este el que tu diseñaste o mandar pedir un lm4780, hare cuentas haber cual me conviene mas por el precio, pero tu diseño me esta tentando , muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros tu trabajo quercus10


----------



## Quercus

No es una versión nueva del que yo postee al principio, es un diagrama diferente  que posteo gedolaudor y yo he hecho el PCB, asi que, en cuanto lo pruebe y verifique lo posteare. 

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Hola crimson , me gusto mucho este amplificador...! ; querìa saber , primero que nada , que alimentaciòn lleva (tanto en tensiòn , como en corriente)como para que me den 40 watts en estereo.


----------



## rash

muchas gracias por sus aportes, tienen buena pinta esos amplificadores....

saludos 

rash


----------



## crimson

Qué tal Holas, está en el circuito, lleva +/- 33V que se consiguen con un transformador de 220/24 + 24 V a 3A es suficiente para un equipo hogareño. Yo lo estoy alimentando con dos transformadores de 12+12 V 2A en serie para lograr los 24+24 VCA y no calientan para nada. Saludos C


----------



## Holas

Oks... ; ahora va mis preguntas...!
1)El diseño hay que imprimirlo tal cual està para el zatinado , o hay que hacer una impresiòn al revèz?
2) Tengo un transformador de 12+12 de 3 amperes , con ese sòlo me alcanzarà? ; para no agregar otro de 12+12 de 2 Amperios que tengo...!
3) El amplificador , es de los que se califican por clase D , verdad?
4)Segùn el càlculo de potencia , que segùn tengo entendido , es VxI = a 24volts x4 amperios , da 96watts...!; es decir , estas usando mas de 40watts?


----------



## zopilote

Por fin se esta levantando el miedo a los amplis mosfet y dejando a un lado esos rumores de que los mosfet no sirven para amplificadores de audio, y teniendo a favor que los mosfet no los piratean como a los bipolares. Congratulaciones a  quercus10  y crimsom , y por lo visto sus diseños son de buena disposicion y hasta diria bien personalizados. Chao.


----------



## crimson

Qué tal zopilote y Holas, gracias por los comentarios. Esta placa ampeg fue la que resultó vencedora de una serie de pruebas (yo no uso laboratorios virtuales, sino que armo las placas y las pruebo a oído y con termómetro) y realmente quedé encantado con el sonido que tiene. 
1)El .pdf está a escala y ya espejado (fijate que las letras MFT40 se leen al revés, por lo tanto cuando lo transferís a la placa quedan al derecho). Para guiarte en la impresión de los circuitos impresos podés fijarte aquí:
http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34%3Aarticulos-tecnicos&id=53%3Aforma-sencilla-y-eficiente-de-preparar-plaquetas-de-circuito-impreso&option=com_content&Itemid=54
2)Un transformador solo de 12+12 es medio poco, no sólo en potencia, que te quedás medio corto, sino en la rectificación, porque tendrías que usar media onda (una pata del transformador a masa, el punto medio al aire y el otro punto, el de 24V con un diodo a positivo y otro a negativo) cuando el amplificador te empiece a reproducir los graves van a salir flojos. Es un buen amplificador, merece dos transformadores.3) El amplificador no es clase D, esos son digitales, que trabajan por Modulación de Ancho de Pulso (PWM) este amplificador es un Clase AB. 4)Por eso el tema de los dos transformadores, con uno sólo tenés 96VA (potencia incluyendo las pérdidas reactivas), con dos tendrías el doble y estaría más que bien dimensionado. Saludos C


----------



## Holas

Y... , no sabes de algun amplificador con estas caracteristicas de Clase D?


----------



## crimson

Fijate en este hilo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/
Saludos C


----------



## Tavo

No sé por qué saltó de un AB a un D! 
Quizá se confundió porque este también lleva mosfet's... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


quercus10 dijo:


> Gracias tavo.  Pues solo me falta probarlo, el pcb esta hecho, si funciona... lo posteare


Espectacular lo tuyo Quercus, sos un genio. Me encantó como quedó el PCB, muy lindo, al igual que el primero. 

Quedo a la espera de la prueba entonces, para empezar a meter mano en este lindo ampli.
(la versión 2)

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

crimson dijo:


> Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan con este tipo de transistores a la salida. Bueno, les dejo las fotos, circuito e información, para el que quiera disfrutar de este bichito. Saludos C



Hola crimson, voy a intentar remediar lo que nunca tendría que haber sido asi, perdona por la tardanza,  es felicitarte por el amplificador que has posteado, he descargo los archivos y  me gusta mucho, debe sonar muy bien, te digo lo mismo que  a gedolaudor,  igual me animo y hago un PCB, no porque no me guste el tuyo, esta muy bien conseguido, sino porque me encanta  hacer los PCB cuando el amplificador me gusta.
Saludos


----------



## crimson

Hola Quercus10, no hay problema, es más, la placa original del Ampeg tiene 4 Mosfet de salida, yo lo reduje a 2 como para probar nomás. La armé en mi laboral (somos todos sonidistas, estamos acostumbrados a escuchar en monitores Yamaha NSM10 y demás delicias) y esta placa nos cautivó, realmente nos quedamos un par de horas largas escuchando música variada (Floyd, Pat Metheny) y fue una experiencia placentera. No tengo instrumental específico como para medir distorsion o comportamiento en fase (para tranquilizar a Eza...) pero "a oído entrenado" es excelente. Armalo (no es caro) y nos comentás. Es bueno tener una segunda opinión. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crimson dijo:


> *No tengo instrumental específico como para medir distorsion o comportamiento en fase (para tranquilizar a Eza...)* pero "a oído entrenado" es excelente.


----------



## crimson

¡Y eso que no lo probé con los cables de "de remate"! El "reliverán" va por mi cuenta Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crimson dijo:


> ¡Y eso que no lo probé con los cables de "de remate"!


Ahí hubiero sonado espectacular!! Con graves "redondos", medios "muy tersos" y agudos "cristalinos"    (No recuerdo mas espresiones estúpidas para agregar!)



crimson dijo:


> El "reliverán" va por mi cuenta Saludos C


Gracias por el aporte a la causa! Conozco un *kiosco *que lo vende mas barato que en la farmacia


----------



## Quercus

crimson dijo:


> Hola Quercus10, no hay problema, es más, la placa original del Ampeg tiene 4 Mosfet de salida, yo lo reduje a 2 como para probar nomás. Es excelente. Armalo (no es caro) y nos comentás. Es bueno tener una segunda opinión. Saludos C


Si lo voy a armar pero como te decia me gusta hacer el PCB, quisiera  armarlo con los 4 mosfet ¿Te importaria decirme si aparte de las resistencias que alimente el TL072   hay algun cambio mas y si la tension es aprox. 50v?
Saludos


----------



## ixak1

Hola a todos, estoy siguiendo varios hilos acerca de amplificadores, hace algun tiempo armé uno con un TDA2005 me parece .. y me agradó, y ahora leo este post los comentarios de este sencillo y buen amplificador; no me e animado a armar algo más en forma pues la mayoria de los amplificadores usan transformadores caros; algunos casi imposibles de conseguir a menos para mi, incluso podría hacerlo pero no se ni donde conseguir el núcleo E. Entonces leí que se pueden usar dos transformadores de 12+12v para poder alimentar este amplificador, y sé que puede leerse "ignorante" de mi parte, pero ¿como se hace eso? si alguien me lo puede explicar con manzanitas ( diagrama pss ) jeje .. se los agradeceria, para una ves teniendo la fuente ver la forma de armar este amplificador. 
Otra cosa, si consigo los transformadores 12+12v que corriente en amp debe manejar para este amplificador ?


----------



## Quercus

Primero, tienes que saber de que forma esta bobinado el trafo de12+12 para saber como ponerlo en serie, lo mejor seria que tuviese marcados los valores de salida, fijate en la foto, en tu caso 24 +24v que una vez rectificados tendras aprox. 34+34v
   Si tienes que preguntar algo mas sobre fuentes de alimentación, construcción y potencia,  hazlo aqui, es el hilo mas correcto y si te lo lees concienzudamente, quedándote con los datos, me lo agradeceras, veo que te hace falta.
  Saludos


----------



## crimson

Hola quercus10, te mando el circuito original del Ampeg, de donde saqué la reducción para el amplificador Mosfet de 50 W. Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

Gracias crimson, muy agradecido por el detalle.
Saludos


----------



## Quercus

quercus10 dijo:


> Agradezco el comentario y el enlace, igual me animo, hago un PCB y lo pruevo.
> Saludos



Aquí esta, del enlace que posteo gedolaudor.
Arranco a la primera, y una vez vi que funcionaba y después de escucharlo con varios tipos de música, como últimamente hago le puse resistencias de carga y a tope varias horas, funciona  y suena perfectamente.
 La fuente  en carga y a tope 46+46v también lo estuve probando con 35+35v funcionando igualmente bien.
 El bias  en serie con la rama positiva 100mA. 
En la salida del altavoz en reposo y con la entrada en corto  40mV.
Los mosfet utilice para las pruebas irfp240/9240 que los tenia, los transistores no son los recomendados, monte el PCB para utilizar  2sc/2sa que también tenia a mano, sin problemas.
*2SA965*: 2SB647,2SA1013,2SA1275,2SB1212
*2SC2235:* 2SC2383,2SC3228,2SD667,2SD1812
Las resistencias (como siempre en pruebas) de carbón, los condensadores que aconseja mica, puse uno  cerámico que estuve buscando con el capacimetro para que fuese lo mas próximo posible, consegui uno de de 21pF el otro tenia uno usado  de 390pF styroflex. 
Resumiendo, otro pequeñin  (54x57mm)  y matón con *mosfet*, como le gustan a zopilote,  para quien quiera algo pequeño que suene bien y barato, además sin  problemas de armado.
Saludos.


----------



## ixak1

quercus10 dijo:


> Primero, tienes que saber de que forma esta bobinado el trafo de12+12 para saber como ponerlo en serie, lo mejor seria que tuviese marcados los valores de salida, fijate en la foto, en tu caso 24 +24v que una vez rectificados tendras aprox. 34+34v
> Si tienes que preguntar algo mas sobre fuentes de alimentación, construcción y potencia,  hazlo aqui, es el hilo mas correcto y si te lo lees concienzudamente, quedándote con los datos, me lo agradeceras, veo que te hace falta.
> Saludos



aH ! OK ! si claro ! averiguando un poco empiezo a desempolvar, pero este circuito que plantean que requerimientos de energía maneja ? ya le dí varias leidas pero no me queda bien claro; disculpa tantas preguntas, es solo una guía, yo aprendo el resto .

Pero también que educación la mía, ni las gracias di; Muchas gracias.  ya tengo los transf conectados ya solo estoy haciendo el circuito para regularlos y dejarlos en 30+30v, espero antes de que se terminen las vacaciones llevarme a la esc. la satisfacción de este proyecto armado .


----------



## osk_rin

te quedo excelente 

gracias por compartir el trabajo que has realizado,


----------



## SERGIOD

Amplificador 50W Mosfet
Aquí os presento otro amplificador que yo por lo menos no he visto en el foro. Es uno de esos amplificadores con pocos elementos, creo que fáciles de localizar y que da muy buen resultado, para quien empieza o quiere algo fácil barato y sin IC integrado. Lo tengo a prueba unas tres semanas y funciona estupendamente, sobre todo cuando lo conectas a 4 ohmios, sorprende el sonido tan potente que da, con el tamaño tan reducido que tiene. 
Diria que esta en la gama del Sinclair Z-30 pero algo mas potente, con regulación de bias y mosfet. La calidad de sonido es muy buena, bastante mejor de lo que yo esperaba. 
Espero que les guste.
Saludos
Miniatura de Adjuntos

Archivos Adjuntos
	Amplificador 50W con Mosfet.pdf (953,4 KB (Kilobytes), 308 visitas)
Quercus y este lo probaste?????


----------



## Quercus

Gracias  isak1 y osk_rin
Para ixak1 con 1 amperio por canal es suficiente para 8 ohmios



SERGIOD dijo:


> Amplificador 50W Mosfet
> 
> Quercus y este lo probaste?????


Todos los amplificadores que posteo los pruevo antes.
Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí os presento otro amplificador que yo por lo menos no he visto en el foro. Es uno de esos amplificadores con pocos elementos, creo que fáciles de localizar  y que da muy buen resultado, para quien empieza o quiere algo fácil  barato y sin IC integrado. Lo tengo a prueba unas tres semanas y funciona estupendamente, sobre todo cuando lo conectas a 4 ohmios, sorprende el sonido tan potente que da, con el tamaño tan reducido que tiene.
> Diria que esta en la gama  del Sinclair Z-30 pero algo mas potente, con regulación de bias y mosfet. La calidad de  sonido es muy buena, bastante mejor de lo que yo esperaba.
> Espero que les guste.
> Saludos



Consgui IRF 530 y 9540  ., como los ven? Un poco sobrados?
me costaron  5 y 8 pesos , cada uno , tienen buena pinta, al rato pongo fotos del proceso de armado.


----------



## Quercus

Como dice el dicho “mas vale que sobre, que no que falte” yo lo arme  con irf630 y irf9640, lo maltrate bastante y no tuve problemas.


----------



## ernestogn

no me traera problemas el echo de que uno tiene RDS(on) de 0.3Ω y el otro de .077Ω?


----------



## Tavo

Muchas gracias por el nuevo aporte Quercus, está excelente!! 

Derecho a la carpeta de Amplificadores. 

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

Primeras fotos , ya va tomando forma  ,,
mañana armo la fuente y  lo pruevo


































Tenia la camara sin pilas, por eso la jugue sin flash...


----------



## zopilote

quercus10 dijo:


> Resumiendo, otro pequeñin  (54x57mm)  y matón con *mosfet*, como le gustan a zopilote,  para quien quiera algo pequeño que suene bien y barato, además sin  problemas de armado.
> Saludos.



Y aquien no le va gustar, son tan pequeños que uno se asombra de lo mucho que rinden. Y ya hay uno más para el club Mosfet, por que a ernestogn le va a quedar remono. 
En cuando tenga una camara tomo mi ampli.

Etolipoz


----------



## osk_rin

pero que buenos trabajos! y esos pcb's excelentes, quercus10 y zopilote, los envidio he intentado hacer mis diseños pcb pero me salen del asco jaja, se necesita talento y creo que no lo poseo

ernestogn, se ve que te va a quedar muy bien ese amplificador


----------



## Quercus

Gracias tavo.


  Erneston, que buena pinta tienen esas placas, pronto sonara, esperamos fotos.


  Zopilote… ¿Otro nuevo?... magnifico, voy a tener que hacer otro pedido de PCB.


  Bueno pues yo les voy a dar otro avance, le pedi a crimson si no le importaba que hiciese la placa del Ampeg con 4 mosfet y me dijo que adelante, asi que:
  Crimson, ya funciona, como tu decías muy bien, tengo 2 altavoces Beyma para mis pruebas de calidad de sonido, dos vías, bajos 8 pulgadas BR40 y agudos T2030 (no son los monitores de tu trabajo pero…) quien los haya escuchado sabe que suenan muy bien, y me ha encantado el sonido, ahora toca maltratarlo con los altavoces grandes y con resistencias de carga, a ver como responde. 
  Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Naaaaaaaaaaaa....... impresionante lo tuyo quercus!!!  

*Sos dueño de alguna casa de electrónica o me parece a mi??? *
Todo el tiempo armando algo nuevo! Un espectáculo lo tuyo. 

Esperamos la prueba final del "maltrato" y el PCB de ese bicho, que seguro debe sonar terriblemente bien.

Saludos.
PS: Sos groso eh...


----------



## zopilote

Me hicieron recordar un diseño que tenia olvidado(placa parcial de cuatro mosfet), que nunca vio la luz, y tambien confirme en Ampeg 4 mosfet, el sello inconfundible de quercus10 (la resistencia a 45º). 
 De lo que estoy celoso, es como que pueden construirlo con esa pinta, y en tan corto plazo, congratulaciones.


Etolipoz


----------



## Tavo

zopilote dijo:


> ... y tambien confirme en Ampeg 4 mosfet, *el sello inconfundible de quercus10 (la resistencia a 45º).*


  

Iba a decir lo mismo!!! Siempre una resistencia a 45° !! jeje, esa es la firma de Quercus. 

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

Muchachos,. resulta que estaba convencido de que "ese" transformadorq que tenia en la repisa era de 24+24 x 2A y lo pensaba rectificar y filtrar para las pruevas con el Mosfet 50. 
pero resulta, que el muy desgraciado es de 12+12 por 2A , 
¿podre usarlo para las pruevas?
tambien tengo uno que en vacio da 35+35 de Alterna , pero me parece que va ser mucho.


despues de que sepa que el mosfet50 anda lo pienso usar con esta _fuente_ pero tampoco la he podido provar por falta de amplificador, osea , estoy encerrado en un circulo vicioso!


----------



## crimson

Hola quercus10, felicitaciones, se ve excelente. El mío está en stand by por trabajo (acá son las vacaciones de invierno y tengo payasos todos los días) pero lo pienso retomar apenas pueda. OK a los Beyma, suenan muy bien, lo que hace "diferente" a este amplificador es la calidad de reproducción de los medios y agudos, da una sensación de libertad que no dan los de transistores. Es algo difícil de explicar con palabras, le tengo que pedir ayuda a ese que vende cables de alimentación a u$s 600.- ¡Ese si sabe describir bien!   Saludos C


----------



## ernestogn

Termine el montaje y lo intente regular 
no pude...
tal ves por que lo estoy alimentando con 15+15
tal ves por que la lampara incandecente mas chica que tengo es de 75W
nose 
la cosa es que el Bias no pude ir mas alla de 13.5mA 

lo alimente y le puse un parlante 
hace hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
bajito , pero hace hummmmmmmmmmm
le puse señal de audio 

Suena 
anda anda!
pero muy bajito a fondo anda mucho menos que un canal de TDA 7377 
y el hummm persistente,
ahora me dispongo a ponerles algunos .1uf a la fuente a ver si se calla....

lo que si , a pesar del poco volumen que experimente , suena MUY bien

¿alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Holas

Puede ser , por los watts del transformador , que sean pocos...


----------



## ernestogn

Segun las enseñansas adquiridas aqui

Mi transformador tiene una Sección de 9cm2
lo que da 
una potencia Aparente de 36W
un potencia disponible de 28.8W
y una corriente de secundario de 2.4A
es poco , pero no es tan poco , 
claro que si se supone que este amplificador esta diseñado para funcionar con 30+30 y yo lo alinento con la mitad, bien , no se que esperar....


----------



## Holas

Osea , te tendría que andar , por lo menos al mínimo , no lo exijas porque haces bolsa al trafo(no es que se vaya a romper de una) .
Para calcular tu cantidad de watts , ley de ohm :
Potencia(en watts)=I(corriente)xV(voltaje)=15Vx2.4A=36W~
Ëste cálculo lo hice , pero no se si tu transformador es de 2.4A por rama,o totales .Si es totales , son 36W lo que da tu transformador...


----------



## ernestogn

mira, lo arme ahora con la fuente conmutada de este post
 y lo mismo , ruido y poco volumen , 
creo que estoy haciendo mal la medicion de la correinte de bias, ...
sigo provando°

¿La corriente de bias se regula con la lampara serie conectada???


----------



## zopilote

ernestogn dijo:


> mira, lo arme ahora con la fuente conmutada de este post
> y lo mismo , ruido y poco volumen ,
> creo que estoy haciendo mal la medicion de la correinte de bias, ...
> sigo provando°
> 
> ¿La corriente de bias se regula con la lampara serie conectada???


   Hay un confusion en la resistencia de 680 ohmios, en tu circuito esta puesto uno de 68 ohmios. Tienes que decirnos cuanto es el voltaje que tienes en la salida, en DC sin audio.


----------



## ernestogn

cuando conecto el parlante se me va corriente de reposo a casi 3A
aca hay algo oscilando... y seguro que no es un oscilador!

No che, es de 680ohm , Azul gris marron , comprobada a ojo y con el tester , dan 673ohm

A la salida , sin parlante conectado y con la entrada puesta  masa tengo 24.6V medido en DC......
¿medio mucho no?

Encontré una falla, grave... 
tenia cambiado de lugar un  transistor . 
tenia puesto a la entrada un 556 y un 546 y tenia puesto un 546en lugar del 556 que va en la Base del Mostef Canal N.
hise el cambio , pero el problema persiste ,creo que ya me carge los Mosfet.,


¿por que andubo , mal pero andubo de entrada?


----------



## luciano2010

hola crimson estoy interesado en construir el ampeg de 40w que posteaste,quisiera saber en cuanto le regulaste el bias??   es necesario como he visto en el diagrama que posteo gedolaudor,usar una fuente con dos trafos  o se puede usar una fuente con un solo trafo oviamente que tenga el amperaje necesario para  stereo?


----------



## crimson

Hola luciano2010, el bias está entre 40 y 50 mA, con el preset a 3/4 de recorrido, a 1/4 del final. Te das cuenta enseguida, porque la distorsión por cruce en los Mosfet es muy evidente, hacé la prueba de tirar hacia atrás el preset de ajuste y poner el amplificador con poco volumen, vas a escuchar una distorsión evidente. Luego llevalo más hacia la derecha y vas a notar como empieza a sonar muy bien. Luego, con el sistema de medir la caída de tensión en una de las resistencias de Source (las de 0,39 en este caso) ajustás entre 40 y 50 mA que me parece un buen compromiso entre temperatura y distorsión. Sé que los más puristas lo llevan a 100mA, pero tendría que llevar un buen disipador. El transformador, creo que con un 24+24 a 3A va bien, cuando no consigo los de 24 + 24 uso dos de 12+12 2A, sólo en ese caso. Saludos C


----------



## luciano2010

crimson mil gracias disculpa tantas preguntas, saludos


----------



## Quercus

ernestogn dijo:


> cuando conecto el parlante se me va corriente de reposo a casi 3A
> aca hay algo oscilando... y seguro que no es un oscilador!
> 
> No che, es de 680ohm , Azul gris marron , comprobada a ojo y con el tester , dan 673ohm
> 
> A la salida , sin parlante conectado y con la entrada puesta  masa tengo 24.6V medido en DC......
> ¿medio mucho no?
> 
> Encontré una falla, grave...
> tenia cambiado de lugar un  transistor .
> tenia puesto a la entrada un 556 y un 546 y tenia puesto un 546en lugar del 556 que va en la Base del Mostef Canal N.
> hise el cambio , pero el problema persiste ,creo que ya me carge los Mosfet.,
> 
> 
> ¿por que andubo , mal pero andubo de entrada?


 


    Algo se ha roto, revisa primero los BC, puede que alguno se haya estropeado. Lo de que funciono con los transistores cambiados si que es raro. Los comprobaste primero de que tuviesen las patas en su sitio, algunos parece ser que vienen con las patas cambiadas.
  Los condensadores de disco que están en fila uno al lado del otro en la parte derecha son de 100nF  o de 100pF.


----------



## ernestogn

A los BC les verifique las patas antes de colocarlos. 
de todas formas cuanto tenga los IRF nuevos , los pongo nuevos  y re-chequados , total valen  30 centavos cada uno. 
No tengo a mano el armado para verificar que los condensadores sean los correctos, me voy a fijar eso tambien. el que se ve en la foto es un 104 (100nf) el otro esta de espaldas a la camara.

Cuando ponga los MOsfet nuevo posteo los resultados!

deveria ganarme un castigo por no aplicar las enseñansas de este post


----------



## Quercus

Después de haberlo probado y “maltratado” viendo que funciona sin problemas, aquí posteo el Ampeg 4 Mosfet, agradeciendo  a crimson su gentileza. Como ya dije antes la calidad de sonido es muy alta, suena, claro, muy  nítido,  la estabilidad térmica también es muy alta lo tube funcionando acoplado a un tubo de aluminio dándole caña y solo cuando le puse las resistencias de carga para probarlo a tope un buen rato, fue necesario un ventilador  de ordenador para refrigerar el amplificador y mas que nada  las resistencias de 120W pues ardían.
 En la salida de altavoz con la entrada en corto media 10mV.
 Despues ha estado conectado  siempre a 4H, de vez en cuando le he dado un estrujón, asi ha estado  muchas horas conectado y todo bien. No se la potencia que puede dar conectado a 4H, pero suena fuerte.

Quiero aclarar 3 cosas para que no haya confusiones:

1º En la placa que posteo hay una diferencia con la de la foto, el 1N4148 de la izquierda  esta girado, vi que se podía hacer sin ningún problema quedando mas claro y  ordenado, todos apuntando  hacia abajo, solo eso.

2º En el PCB he previsto una zona para poner una resistencia de 1H/2W con una bobina en paralelo a la salida de altavoz, consta en el plano principal, yo no la tengo puesta  y funciona muy bien, pero si esta puesta debe ser por algo, cada uno que decida.

3º Las resistencias del drenador, las puse de 2W oxido metalico 0.22H, las tenia a mano y quería probar, las he visto de ese tipo, en etapas de 350w y en  el RB-1070. Aunque son de un valor mas bajo del recomendado, me corroía la incertidumbre.Ademas los Mosfet están mas que apareados, la diferencia entre ellos es de 10mV. Asi que probe y todo ha funcionado a la perfeccion, cuando lo tenia a tope con resistencias de carga  de 6H (estuvo casi 4 horas) tocaba estas resistencias y estaban tibias. Asi que si alguien no me razona lo contrario, parece, que para estas potencias se pueden usar. De todas formas las bobinadas de 4W entran perfectamente, cada cual que elija, en función de querer o poder ponerlas, si las consigue.
Resumiendo, recomendable para un buen amplificador de potencia media en estéreo, o para una triamplificacion, que me esta empezando a rondar en la cabeza.
Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Felicitaciones quercus10, ya estoy agendando la placa. Como dije antes, es bueno tener una segunda opinión sobre este amplificador, por suerte también favorable. ¡A disfrutarlo! Saludos C


----------



## zopilote

quercus10 dijo:


> Después de haberlo probado y “maltratado” viendo que funciona sin problemas, aquí posteo el Ampeg 4 Mosfet.
> Resumiendo, recomendable para un buen amplificador de potencia media en estéreo, o para una triamplificacion, que me esta empezando a rondar en la cabeza.
> Saludos.


  Vamos a llenar de diseños, este posts dedicados a los mosfet (antes que los falsifiquen).

  Y justamente cuando ya tenia al Ampeg ruteado me sales con que ya lo habias posteado, gracias de todas formas, lo tomare para mejorar el mio (solo para tus ojos).
 Tambien estoy por probar un amplificador de 50W mosfet, que tenia en la pc vieja. Es un diseño que lo usan con bipolares, pero por allí alguien le chanto los IRF a ver como va el asunto.


Etolipoz


----------



## Tavo

Felicitaciones Quecus, otro gran aporte! 

Crítica constructiva/sugerencia: La letra "*H*" (hache) mayúscula en electrónica siempre representa *Henrios.* Estaría bueno que en lugar de esa H uses algo más parecido a una letra Omega. Muchas veces se acostumbra a usar la letra "R" porque es lo más parecido. De todos modos, en el editor avanzado del foro está la opción para poner el símbolo -> *Ω* 

Por lo demás, como siempre te quedó espectacular. Gracias por el nuevo aporte.

Saludos!


----------



## Holas

Hola....! ; antes de comentar...
Zopilote :
1) Con que programa diseñastes esas plaquetas , con "EAGLE"¿
2)El diseño que tiene los 4 mosfet de salida , es de 50watts tambien.?


----------



## Quercus

Me alegro de que les haya gustado.




zopilote dijo:


> Vamos a llenar de diseños, este posts dedicados a los mosfet (antes que los falsifiquen).Etolipoz



 Zopilote me encanta esa devoción por los amplificadores de mosfet, me la estas contagiando.



Tavo dijo:


> Felicitaciones Quecus, otro gran aporte!
> 
> Crítica constructiva/sugerencia: La letra "*H*"........
> 
> Saludos!



  Tavo  tienes razón en lo que dices, en alguna distribución de elementos vi la letra “H” para no dejar la cifra “huérfana” cuando era menor de 1K,  también he visto la “R” no se porque empece a utilizar la “H” en esas distribuciones y he degenerado en utilizarla cuando escribo, antes siempre utilizaba “ohmios” “ohms”, “oh” nunca he utilizado “R” quizá hubiese sido lo mejor, pero bueno intentare utilizar el símbolo  “Ω”
  La criticas constructivas, siempre las acepto, se aprende mucho de ellas, teniendo fundamento y una base para hacerla, seria un necio si no lo hiciera, las que no acepto son las que hacen los que van por el mundo creyéndose el maestro de la clase de párvulos. Uno de mis lemas favoritos dice:
*“Todas las personas que conozco, son superiores a mí en algún aspecto, en ese aspecto, aprendo de ellas”*


----------



## Tavo

Me encanta tu lema Joaquín.

Creo que no es necesario aclarar que mi sugerencia no la hice porque me creo "maestro" ni mucho menos, la hice porque por ahí alguien se puede confundir con las magnitudes y eso generaría una duda sin sentido. 

Saludos che, gracias por todos tus aportes al foro.


----------



## nicolas

Hola les hago una pregunta... podria armar este ampli con los mosfet 2sk1058 y el 2sj162??? ya que los tengo de un ampli que no me anduvo... y otra de mis dudas lo podre alimentar con +- 50VCC?? muchas gracias espero su respuesta....

Que potencia largaria con esa tension???


----------



## Quercus

Hola nicolas, primero de todo hay tres  amplificadores posteados aquí   para este tamaño de mosfet ¿A cual te refieres? pienso que esos mosfet deberías usarlos en un amplificador diseñado para ellos como el  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...squema-reemplazo-par-salida-21985/#post279174 en el post 17, si los usas en cualquiera de estos, tendras que modificar la placa o ponerlos fuera y cablearlos, para estos amplificadores mejor utiliza los recomendados que son baratos y fáciles de conseguir.
  Si la pregunta va por el ultimo posteado, su voltaje recomendado es el que dices, y su potencia 100W a 8Ω.
  Otra cosa si no te funciono, ten en cuenta que son mosfet bastante delicados,  pueden estar mal  o ser falsos  y este tampoco  te función. Mira si son como los de la foto.
  Saludos


----------



## nicolas

se ve bueno el amplificador... el problema es que solo tengo 2 de estos es decir solo un par complementario k1058 y j162... la idea es hacer el que solo lleva 2 transistores la version 1.1...

los transistores son originales de eso estoy seguro... por modificar la placa no habria problema... hago una propia en eagle y listo...


----------



## Quercus

¿Una placa nueva? No hace falta, es solo cambiar los contactos de drenador y surtidor, y eso con Paint, Photoshop …. Es un juego de niños, incluso a mano con un rotulador.

Algo como esto te puede valer


----------



## nicolas

entonces yo podria usar estos transistores perfectamente?¿?? porque los tengo sin uso alguno... y me tiraria 100rms en 8ohms? si es asi lo voy a usar para refuerzo de graves


----------



## Quercus

100w 8Ω para el de 4 mosfet  alimentado con +-50v, con dos mosfet, crimson aconsejo +-33v entregando  40w a 8Ω, bajo tu responsabilidad y haciendo los cambios para alimentar el I.C. pues el resto del circuito es el mismo puedes probar, hay amplificadores en el foro que utilizan una pareja de mosfet de este tipo y estan alimentados con +-50v dando 100w a 8Ω y 150w a 4Ω sin problemas, yo monte dos y funcionan perfectamente, tu decides.
 saludos


----------



## crimson

Yo creo que se puede, pero agrandando mucho el disipador, sin embargo, en el circuito original de Ampeg, para 100W a +/-50V utilizan 4 MOSFET, así que debés estar jugando muy al límite con dos solos. Saludos C


----------



## 0002

crimson dijo:


> Yo creo que se puede, pero agrandando mucho el disipador, sin embargo, en el circuito original de Ampeg, para 100W a +/-50V utilizan 4 MOSFET, así que debés estar jugando muy al límite con dos solos. Saludos C



En ese caso, creo que no estaría de más (sin quitarle el merito, a este amplificador), que buscaras el que menciona quercus, posts atras. Nada más echale un vistazo, a ver que te parece .

Saludos.


----------



## juan_inf

quercus10 eh realizado amplificadores integrados, dispongo de un transformador 36 + 36 de 7A , ¿ es muy complicado para un primerizo en mosfet  hacer andar un aparatito de estos ? mi alteración es saber si el grado de "dificultad" para hacer andar este amplificador de 4 mosfet con uno transistorado o me inclino por el proyecto mas facil de implementar que use 2SC5200. Simplemente quiero una opinion para saber que piensan los que lo armaron o que si me puedo animar a realizar el amplificador con 4 mosfet tranquilamente. Tal vez es una boludes barbara lo que pregunto pero se puede necesitar una experiencia previa que se aprende implementando amplificadores transistorados que tal vez desconozco, si es asi haganmelo saber,desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote

juan_inf dijo:


> quercus10 eh realizado amplificadores integrados, dispongo de un transformador 36 + 36 de 7A , ¿ es muy complicado para un primerizo en mosfet  hacer andar un aparatito de estos ? mi alteración es saber si el grado de "dificultad" para hacer andar este amplificador de 4 mosfet con uno transistorado o me inclino por el proyecto mas facil de implementar que use 2SC5200. Simplemente quiero una opinion para saber que piensan los que lo armaron o que si me puedo animar a realizar el amplificador con 4 mosfet tranquilamente. Tal vez es una boludes barbara lo que pregunto pero se puede necesitar una experiencia previa que se aprende implementando amplificadores transistorados que tal vez desconozco, si es asi haganmelo saber,desde ya muchas gracias


 La dificultad biene si no puedes identificar si el componente que estas por soldar esta correcto en la distribucion  de sus pines (obviando los  de solo dos terminales), por que en el mercado encontraras cada joyita, transistores bjt con los pines cambiados, pero totalmente funcionales, no son piratas ni nada, solo son mal ensamblados.
 La otra dificultad vendria a ser como determinar la corriente de reposo, para eso y mucho tip extras cuando ya tienes todo soldado, se recurre a leer los métodos fogonezcos de como ajustar un amplificador.
  Y aprovecha que justamente hay mas trucherias en los 2SC y 2SA que en los IRF de potencia.


----------



## juan_inf

gracias zopilote por la ayuda, lo unico que nose es si el amplificador de 4 mosfet se tiene que ajustar el offeset y también si para el ajuste de bias cuanto mA aproximadamente tiene que medir y sobre que resistencia la tengo que medir. Y la ultima cosita antes que empieze a ver olor, ¿ como me doy cuenta si los pines de los transistores estan mal ensamblados ?


----------



## Quercus

Hola juan, descargate el pdf  y veras que toda la información esta dentro, si tienes alguna duda pregunta, solo hay un ajuste de bias entre los extremos de una resistencia de potencia que debe ser parecido en las otras. De todas formas si haces lo que te ha dicho zopilote con respecto a los metodos de  fogonazo, no te vendra mal.
 En cuanto al montaje, yo diria que es mas fácil que otros amplificadores de una potencia parecida pues  con el TL072 se simplifica bastante, solo hay tres transistores y los mosfet.
  Para comprobar si los pines de los transistores (mosfet no) están bien, si no te los sabes, tienes que comprobar la disposición  correcta con el datasheet, después, con el multimetro  en ohmios, o mejor si la tiene, en la posicion que marca el  diodo, colocas las puntas de la siguiente forma:
  PNP:   Base - emisor +  y base - colector +   conduce, si lo invertimos no. *Colector emisor en ningún sentido *
  NPN: Base + emisor - y base + colector -  conduce, si lo invertimos no. *Colector emisor en ningún sentido*
  Esto sirve para  deducir donde esta cada pin, y comprobar  si el transistor funciona espero que se entienda. 
  En cuanto pueda voy a rutear un circuito que hace todo el trabajo y lo posteare, funciona perfectamente, yo lo tengo hace bastante y funciona a la perfeccion, al no saber si funcionaria, no lo afine adecuadamente y hay que estar cambiando dos cables,  quiero que sea mas cómodo. 
  Saludos.


----------



## juan_inf

gracias quercus10 y zopilote por la ayuda, voy a esperar 2 semanas aproximadamente para encarar el proyecto del ampli que se alimenta con +/-50v y lo dejo por el momento en standby para poder leer un poco mas sobre amplificadores mosfet y si aparece alguna actualización del proyecto  je , cuando empieze a poner manos a la obra doy aviso y envio fotos  desde ya les vuelvo agradecer por su paciencia  y tiempo. Saludos que sigan bien


----------



## juanchilp

una consulta, dispongo de 2 transformadores, uno es de 12+12v de 5A de origen chino y otro es de argentina con del mismo voltaje pero de 4 amperios, si los quisiera poner el serie creo que me oscilaria mucho el amplificador porque no se pondria en fase uno con el otro por lo que tengo entendido, perooo si ah cada tranformador le pongo su puente restificador para pasar a DC y luego uno los dos +16V DC (aproximadamente) y los otros dos cables de -16V DC (aprox) y asi teniendo +/-33V DC aproximadamente ¿ andaria bien ? o ustedes dicen que pruebe a ver que pasa  . Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola juanchilp, honestamente, tengo una pila de transformadores chinos tirados con el primario cortado, son horribles. Yo usaría el nacional, una punta a masa, el punto medio al aire y la otra punta a dos diodos, uno para positivo y otro para negativo, rectificación media onda y mucho filtrado (10,000 uF por rama como mínimo)* Odio los transformadores chinos. *Saludos C


----------



## juanchilp

gracias crimson por la honestidad, me daba lastima el transformador chino ( porque lo compre  ) en reposo ocupando lugar pero creo que me voy a inclinar a usar el otro que dispongo con una rectificacion de media onda asi después no ando renegando y perdiendo tiempo y agrego el doble de filtro y listo. gracias


----------



## crazysound

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí os presento otro amplificador que yo por lo menos no he visto en el foro. Es uno de esos amplificadores con pocos elementos, creo que fáciles de localizar y que da muy buen resultado, para quien empieza o quiere algo fácil barato y sin IC integrado. Lo tengo a prueba unas tres semanas y funciona estupendamente, sobre todo cuando lo conectas a 4 ohmios, sorprende el sonido tan potente que da, con el tamaño tan reducido que tiene.
> Diria que esta en la gama del Sinclair Z-30 pero algo mas potente, con regulación de bias y mosfet. La calidad de sonido es muy buena, bastante mejor de lo que yo esperaba.
> Espero que les guste.
> Saludos


Hola quercus10, está bien R4? Es de 56k?
Me parece muy grande, en comparación a otros circuitos.

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

Hola crazysound, perdón por no contestar antes, no me encuentro en casa, si, R4 esta bien, es el valor que marca el circuito, en el primero que monte puse 47k por no tener 56k, y no hubo problema.
  Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

estaba queriendo hacer andar mi amplificador a mosfet , el mismo metia ruido y tenia exesivo consumo en la rama negativa , creo yo aque el moftef irf9530 estaba con problemas, se me bajaba el voltaje de ese lado y la fuente metia un ruido espatoso ,....
al parlante super distorcionado ,,, 

bueno , menos mal que tenia puesta la lampara serie y la proteccion de la fuente funcionando ,,, por que me parece que este condensador me esta dando problemas , que opina ustedes?











proximo montaje el provador de mosfet.....


----------



## Fogonazo

ernestogn dijo:


> estaba queriendo hacer andar mi amplificador a mosfet , el mismo metia ruido y tenia exesivo consumo en la rama negativa , creo yo aque el moftef irf9530 estaba con problemas, se me bajaba el voltaje de ese lado y la fuente metia un ruido espatoso ,....
> al parlante super distorcionado ,,,
> 
> bueno , menos mal que tenia puesta la lampara serie y la proteccion de la fuente funcionando ,,, por que me parece que este condensador me esta dando problemas , que opina ustedes?
> 
> proximo montaje el provador de mosfet.....



Cuando pasan esas cosas con los electrolíticos casi siempre es por polaridad invertida o mayor tensión que la indicada para el capacitor.

*Edit:*
Existen otras posibles causas de explosión de electrolíticos, pero no creo que se apliquen a tu caso.


----------



## ernestogn

polaridad invertida seguro que no por que lo revise unas 130 veces mas o menos , 
pero puede que se halla pasado el voltaje , 
estoy usándolo con una SMPS 2153 de mnicolau que anda mas o menos , , en la cual descubrí experimentalmente que si se le despega un milímetro la I de la EI , la misma da un pulso de voltaje ... no se de cuanto, luego salta la protección. 


estoy metido nuevamente en un circulo vicioso , como pruebo un amplificador que no si esta bien con una fuente que no puedo probar si anda bien por que no tengo un amplificador que yo sepa que anda bien.!!

me quede sin mosfet canal P con los que pueda seguir trovando.....



Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando pasan esas cosas con los electrolíticos casi siempre es por polaridad invertida o mayor tensión que la indicada para el capacitor.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Existen otras posibles causas de explosión de electrolíticos, pero no creo que se apliquen a tu caso.



refleccionndo me surge una hipótesis
cuando termino de fallar al capacitor ,yo estaba con la proteccion funcionand, seguramente por problemas del mosfet canal P se me elevaba el consumo de esa rama ,lo que provocaba que la protección actuase, a lo desaparecida la condición de cortocircuito la fuente arranca de nuevo, y corta de nuevo , a unos 5 o 10 cortes por segundo. 

no sea posible , que estos cortes me provoquen una FEM inducida por la bobina del toroide de salida que genere pulsos de mas (no se cuanto) de 50V en la salida., y que ya que yo lo deje hacer esto por un tiempo de unos 20 segundos (cortar y volver cortar y volver) termino por reventar el capacitor?,, 

es razonable esta teoria o son puras pabadas mias??


----------



## Quercus

Siento que no hayas podido poner en marcha el amplificador, es una lastima, si como dices, lo has revisado todo,  no queda mas que algun componente en mal estado,  pues es muy simple y no hay mucho que revisar, yo lo monte y funciono a la primera,  lo mejor seria que tuvieses alguna fuente con transformador que te de rectificados  por lo menos  +24-24v y probarlo, asi descartarías que el problema venga de la fuente que usas.
   Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

amigo Quercus,  podría andar , aunque sea a baja potencia , con una fuente que me da 16+16?

lo extraño del caso es que pude sin problemas regular el Bias., pero cuando le pongo carga a la salida se me sube mucho el consumo.. 
. 
.. igual mañana viajo a Buenos aires así que me voy a comprar un lotecito de mosfet en electrocomponentes SA . hay seguro que salen buenos.


----------



## Quercus

Si lo tuviese aquí lo probaba con un transformador de 12+12 pero hice dos mas y se lo regale a un sobrino en un biamplificado de 25+25w para medios agudos y 50w para graves para el PC  mala cosa hice, desde entonces su madre,  que tiene los mismos apellidos que yo,  me mira un poco mal, pero mi sobrino dice que soy su tio preferido, algo perdi y algo gane, empate.
  Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

quercus10 dijo:


> Si lo tuviese aquí lo probaba con un transformador de 12+12 pero hice dos mas y se lo regale a un sobrino en un biamplificado de 25+25w para medios agudos y 50w para graves para el PC  mala cosa hice, desde entonces su madre,  que tiene los mismos apellidos que yo,  me mira un poco mal, pero mi sobrino dice que soy su tio preferido, algo perdi y algo gane, empate.
> Saludos



quercus10, era la fuente nomas la que andaba mal , tenia mal echo el trasformador y se me caía mucho el voltaje ,y tenia oscilaciones extrañas ..
rearmo y cuento como me fue,.


----------



## Quercus

Por lo menos ya tienes identificado un fallo en la fuente, espero que el amplificador no haya sufrido ningún daño, tengo ganas de oírte decir  “ya funciona”. 
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Al final hice la revisión 2 del PCB en dos versiones, una para mosfet verticales y otra para mosfet laterales, quiero escuchar como suena con estos mosfet el Ampeg, el amplificador Sigma que lleva mosfet laterales es uno de mis preferidos y quiero escucharlos en este, que ya suena con una tremenda nitidez con mosfet normales, en cuanto pueda lo probare y veremos. 
  Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

quercus10 esperamos novedades del proyecto, la verdad que se ve muy lindo, no tiene el diagrama pero tengo un buen presentimiento al respecto, cuando puedas nos proporcionas mas información  ,  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## osmundo25

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí os presento otro amplificador que yo por lo menos no he visto en el foro. Es uno de esos amplificadores con pocos elementos, creo que fáciles de localizar  y que da muy buen resultado, para quien empieza o quiere algo fácil  barato y sin IC integrado. Lo tengo a prueba unas tres semanas y funciona estupendamente, sobre todo cuando lo conectas a 4 ohmios, sorprende el sonido tan potente que da, con el tamaño tan reducido que tiene.
> Diria que esta en la gama  del Sinclair Z-30 pero algo mas potente, con regulación de bias y mosfet. La calidad de  sonido es muy buena, bastante mejor de lo que yo esperaba.
> Espero que les guste.
> Saludos



Hola..es posible adaptar este diagrama para que use dos mosfet canal N?  si es así me interesaría como quedaría


----------



## SERGIOD

Pase por un puesto de periodico y vi una revista de saber electronica que promociona un amplificador de 100w reales con el irf9540 la revista si me fije bien es del 20011 creo que del mes de abril


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola, hace rato que no estoy en el foro. me gustan todos los esquemas, me tientan demasiado . . . . . aunque tengo poca plata en estas épocas.
consulta: tengo un pre-amplificador de bajo roller nacional, con su transformador de 26+26 ya filtrado y todo.
la pregunta es: cual de estos esquemas me recomiendan?
me gusta el ampeg40, aunque el primero del post me tienta en cuanto a su costo

desde ya gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola isaías, yo armé el ampeg con componentes comprados en Microelectrónica y no salió demasiado caro, para lo bien que suena. Saludos C


----------



## isaias el k-bro

entonces voy a armar ese, lo estuve viendo todo la mañana . . . . aparte seria mi primer mosfet, siempre arme pequeños amplificadores con tip35 tip36 o mas que nada con tip41 y 42.
disculpa la pregunta, cuanto mas o menos te salio?


----------



## crimson

Hola isaías, la verdad, creo que me salieron más caros los disipadores que la electrónica. Entre IRFP's, transistores, zener e integrado no llegué a $40 por canal, si te arreglás con algún disipador de PC o de otro equipo te sale chauchas. Saludos C


----------



## isaias el k-bro

jajajaja es verdad son caros, igualmente jamas compre disipadores, siempre que encontraba algo roto me encargada de acumular disipadores. Por ahí uso el que tenia el roller donde lo voy a poner, es una "L" de 18x5,5 de 3mm de espesor.
en estos días compro los componentes, muchas gracias

bueno, les cuento que compre todo . . . . mas tarde subo fotos de como va quedando

tengo una duda
arme el amplificador pero como no tenían el mje340 solo el mje350, me dieron los bd139 y bd140 como reemplazo, serán los correctos? o consigo los mje350 y 340?

PD: aun no lo pude probar, anoche eran la una de la mañana y no podía hacer ruido, en un rato lo pruebo


----------



## zopilote

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> hola, tengo una duda
> arme el amplificador pero como no tenían el mje340 solo el mje350, me dieron los bd139 y bd140 como reemplazo, serán los correctos? o consigo los mje350 y 340?
> 
> PD: aun no lo pude probar, anoche eran la una de la mañana y no podía hacer ruido, en un rato lo pruebo



Hay que probarlo sin audio, preferentemente con tu foco en serie con la red, y cuando hayas medido que todos los voltajes esten correctos, solo alli inyectar audio. Y los transistores que te dieron estan bien si tu fuente es menos a +/-55 V.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

les comento que funciona y muy bien, igual todavía no lo puedo probar bien porque no tengo un buen parlante. lo probé con la caja del roller y se escuchaba bien, pero cuando subía el volumen parecía saturacion, pero después me di cuenta que era el parlante el que no aguantaba, abra la caja y para mi sorpresa el parlante de 8" tiene un imán mas chico que los alfajores que te dan cuando cambias monedas acá en buenos aires

si, no llega a -+30 por rama! aunque tengio uno de +-45 por ahi

ahí subo fotos.

  

tengo una duda? es necesario poner el mpsa42 en el disipador? porque los irfp240 y 9240 llevan un zener entre S y D, y si no me equivoco esta ahí para impedir que consuma mas al calentarse
es solo una duda, por ahí estoy equivocado


----------



## Quercus

Tienes que ponerlo en el disipador si o si, lo mas cerca posible de los mosfet, para que reciba el calor,  es para dar estabilidad termica al amplificador.
Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

ok, ahora lo voy a colocar justo en medio de ellos

otra duda, disculpen las molestias
lo tengo en 50ma, después de un rato (5 minutos aprox) va bajando y ahora esta en 40ma
es bueno eso? no quiere que baje de 40 o chau mosfet


----------



## maximoss3500

hola buenas tardes jeje una pregunta los diodos usados para ajustar la temperatura en los mosfet en el primer diagrama expuesto aqui, cuales son ? son rectiicadores normasles 1n4007 ?
me inclino por esta ya te dispongo de una fuente 20-0-20 ac que serian unos -+28v , los otros me quedaria corto con la tencion!!


----------



## Quercus

Hola maximos, efectivamente esos son.


----------



## maximoss3500

grasias hermano ya voy saliendo a la casa de electronica a comprar todo jeje !! saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

maximoss3500, yo también tengo un transformador de mas o menos ese voltaje y lo uso con el propuesto por crimson y anda muy bien


----------



## maximoss3500

un puede ser amigo isaias pero como necesita +-42v para botar esa potencia con menos voltaje votaria menos potencia y como los 2 son de 50w , quiero tener esos 50w ajuro jajaja  (aunque sean picos)


----------



## isaias el k-bro

jajajajaja es verdad eso, pero aunque no llegue a los 50w con el voltaje que lo uso tira que da miedo, muy buenos graves tiene

hasta que le encontré la vuelta, con los mosfet y el mpsa42 en el disipador puse ventilación  forzada y quedo estable el bias en 52ma


----------



## crimson

Felicitaciones por los avances, pero aclaro una duda: el MPSA42 es el sensor de temperatura que hace que los Mosfet no se "embalen" térmicamente, por lo que obligatoriamente debe ir en el disipador,con contacto térmico. Los diodos zener que ven en los gates de los Mosfet son "enclavadores", resulta que los Mosfet no admiten más de 15 o 16V de tensión surtidor - fuente, de los contrario se "pinchan", por eso se les adiciona un zener de 12V con un diodo, para que la máxima excursión no supere el valor permitido por el dispositivo, de paso, crea una limitación de corriente (en caso de un corto de salida, por ejemplo), como la tensión no sube más que lo permitido por el zener, la corriente de salida se estabiliza en ese máximo, hay que calcular el fusible de salida para que se funda en ese caso particular (corto a la salida, por ejemplo). Saludos C


----------



## isaias el k-bro

si eso me di cuenta, los mosfet solos en el disipador tardaban mas en ir aumentando el bias, pero cuando puse el mpsa42 sobre el disipador bajaba muy rápido. es mas lo saque con todo funcionando mientras estaba llegando a 38 en el bias y en segundos empezó a subir casi hasta 70ma, entonces le metí un cooler que tenia por ahi y se estabilizo todo en 52ma de ahí sube o baja 4ma como máximo.

PD: lo probé con una fuente de +-45 y anda muy bien, por eso voy a esperar y armar el otro canal y hacerme una potencia para escuchar música en casa. gracias crimson por la idea


----------



## SERGIOD

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> si eso me di cuenta, los mosfet solos en el disipador tardaban mas en ir aumentando el bias, pero cuando puse el mpsa42 sobre el disipador bajaba muy rápido. es mas lo saque con todo funcionando mientras estaba llegando a 38 en el bias y en segundos empezó a subir casi hasta 70ma, entonces le metí un cooler que tenia por ahi y se estabilizo todo en 52ma de ahí sube o baja 4ma como máximo.
> 
> PD: lo probé con una fuente de +-45 y anda muy bien, por eso voy a esperar y armar el otro canal y hacerme una potencia para escuchar música en casa. gracias crimson por la idea



Sube algunas fotos de tu trabajo abanzado


----------



## isaias el k-bro

después subo algunas mas, en la semana si tengo tiempo compro para hacer el segundo canal.

Pasa que el miércoles empiezo a trabajar 12 días de corrido, cunado tenga mas tiempo van a ver mis avances

este es el transformador que pienso usar para los dos canales












tiene  30+30, 16 y 6v, no se bien los amperes, pero movía un stk4248 sin problemas

tengo otro igual, pero me parece que es de 35+35, ese lo pienso usar para hacer el de 4 mosfet para el subwoofer


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> Pase por un puesto de periodico y vi una revista de saber electronica que promociona un amplificador de 100w reales con el irf9540 la revista si me fije bien es del 20011 creo que del mes de abril



bueno aca hay algo que encontre en la web:
http://notas.clubse.com.ar/arttapa/service117/service117.htm
http://notas.clubse.com.ar/diego/1/nota04.htm
http://notas.clubse.com.ar/diego/1/nota22.htm

y seguro hay mas...


----------



## Panzer2

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí os presento otro amplificador que yo por lo menos no he visto en el foro. Es uno de esos amplificadores con pocos elementos, creo que fáciles de localizar  y que da muy buen resultado, para quien empieza o quiere algo fácil  barato y sin IC integrado. Lo tengo a prueba unas tres semanas y funciona estupendamente, sobre todo cuando lo conectas a 4 ohmios, sorprende el sonido tan potente que da, con el tamaño tan reducido que tiene.
> Diria que esta en la gama  del Sinclair Z-30 pero algo mas potente, con regulación de bias y mosfet. La calidad de  sonido es muy buena, bastante mejor de lo que yo esperaba.
> Espero que les guste.
> Saludos



Hola quercus10! Estube mirando el circuito de tu amplificador de 50w MosFet y no veo la nomenclatura de los diodos que usaste en la plaquetita que vá atornillada en el disipador. ¿Que diodos usaste o recomienda la nota de la revista? Apreciaría me despejes la duda.
Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Hola Panzer2, los diodos que utilice son 1N4007, puedes utilizar 1N4004...07
Saludos


----------



## Panzer2

Gracias quercus10! Buen aporte el tuyo


----------



## watsonholmes

Hola!yo arme este circuito y no me anduvo.Los mosfet se calentaban muchisimo(incluso con discipador)los medimos con mis compañeros y llego a 100°C.
Estuve simulando el circuto el worbench y no funciona...A mi me parecia exelente y simple...pero..
Por favor si a alguien le anduvo queme avise!
Gracias!


----------



## zopilote

Cual circuito armaste, lo primero que fallan los primerizos es de que no se sercioran si los transistores tienen las distribucion correcta en sus terminales, y ni siquiera emparejan los del diferencial, y usan condensadores  de muy baja calidad. Si solo lo ensamblas sin cotejar nada, vas a tener una probabilidad de un 50/50 de que te funcione. Así que  acostumbrense a medir todo lo que caiga en sus manos.


----------



## Quercus

Hola watsonholmes, lo que te ha dicho zopilote es la regla de oro de los montajes, yo compruebo *TODOS* los componentes: resistencias, condensadores y sobre todo los transistores, antes de montarlos, aparte de aparearlos, y reviso con esta lupa casera las pistas del PCB , por si las moscas, Un rallon , por un descuido en la placa antes de pasarla por el acido, es una pista cortada, una fibra de papel bien adherida donde no debe, es un corto, en fin, es mucho mas rápido hacer las revisiones antes, y estar seguro de que todo esta como debe, que empezar a revisar una vez  montado. 
  Otra cosa, ¿seguiste los pasos que puse en el PDF, para echarlo a andar?  El circuito funciona, eso te lo aseguro, si no, no lo hubiese posteado. 
  Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Buenas a todos.

Les cuento que estoy armando el amplificador Mosfet 50W, Harman Kardon, el que tiene dos Tr por canal.
Tengo una duda: Los transistores de señal pequeños son un tanto raros, esas nomenclaturas jamás las trabajé...  Bah, tampoco jamás compré alguno de la serie 2SA ni 2SB ni esos... Los que más se usan por acá son los BC para bajas tensiones y los MPSA42-92 para mayores tensiones...
Mi consulta era si podía poner esos ahí, ya que los especificados no los consigo ni por casualidad... Otra cosa que tengo que verificar bien es el pin-out de los transistores, para no hacer macanas.

Si avanzo algo mañana cuelgo unas fotos del proceso. Está quedando lindo, pero como siempre me faltan componentes... Veremos que se puede hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Si lo alimentas por debajo de +-40v puedes utilizar BC639/40 y no tienes que cambiar la disposicion de patas, si no es asi o no los encuentras pues los MPSA42/92 valen, pero como has dicho, cuidado con la disposición de patas.
Pero antes pregunta por los 2SA, yo lo tengo funcionando con 2SA970 en el par de entrada, porque los tenia a mano, funciona perfectamente con ellos, asi que los  2SA1016 (son los mismos de los Rotel sin la *K*), 2SA872, 2SA992, 2SA1038 tambien valen, pues son reemplazos. Los otros dos tengo los 2SC2235, aunque tambien hay mas reemplazos.

  Los primeros que busque para hacer el PCB fueron los recomendados en el esquema pero no tuve suerte y eche mano a los 2SA/2SC que aqui se encuentra facilmente.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Claro, estamos en dos continentes totalmente diferentes. Acá, las series 2SA/SB/SC casi que ni se conocen. Por acá usamos los transistores americanos, tipo 2N, MPSA, BC...

Es una lástima, el pin-out "emisor-colector-base" es un tanto raro. Y casi que no hay reemplazos de transistores americanos...
No había pensado en los BC639/640. Pero lamentablemente tampoco los puedo usar, porque la tensión de alimentación va a ser +-42Vcc.

Voy a ver si consigo algún transistor de esos. Porque no quisiera que los transistores queden puestos de cualquier manera. 

Ah, tampoco tengo IRFP140/9240, tengo IRFP240/9240. Son un poco más grandes, pero es lo que tengo, y creo que deben funcionar bien.

Veremos como sigue esto.

Recién vuelvo de buscar y buscar... y como era esperable no encontré nada de nada. Esos transistores, además de ser viejos y desactualizados no aparecen por ningún lado, nadie los tiene!

Es una pena. Tendré que hacer croteadas con las patitas y jugármelas para encajarlos lo mejor posible.

Ah, el transformador que tengo es de 35+35Vac y 150VA de potencia. ¿Servirá para este ampli? Veo que la tensión estaría bastante justa...

Saludos.

PS: Tendré que usar todos MPSA42/92 y revisar bien las patas...


----------



## Quercus

Si todavia no has hecho el PCB dimelo y lo modifico  para MPSA42/92 en una nueva revisión que tengo hecha pero no probada, basada en la anterior, por lo que no creo que tenga ningún problema.

O buscar el modelo posteado y intentar hacer lo mismo.

  Los mosfet IRFP240/9240 son los que le  puse para probarlo, los tenia y los otros valían el doble.

  El transformador es un poco pequeño, pero bueno, no tiene que dar obligatoriamente toda la potencia,  para sacarle 45/50W X2  no esta mal y para uso domestico sobra.

  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

quercus10 dijo:


> Si todavia no has hecho el PCB dimelo y lo modifico  para MPSA42/92 en una nueva revisión que tengo hecha pero no probada, basada en la anterior, por lo que no creo que tenga ningún problema.
> 
> O buscar el modelo posteado y intentar hacer lo mismo.
> 
> Los mosfet IRFP240/9240 son los que le  puse para probarlo, los tenia y los otros valían el doble.
> 
> El transformador es un poco pequeño, pero bueno, no tiene que dar obligatoriamente toda la potencia,  para sacarle 45/50W X2  no esta mal y para uso domestico sobra.
> 
> Saludos


Uhh.... que macana. Ya hice el PCB y soldé resistencias y capacitores...

Bueno, no importa. Igual estaría bueno que postees esa versión para *MPSA42/92*, que esos se consiguen en todos lados y sirven para casi cualquier amplificador.

Resulta que ahora no encuentro el organizador plástico con todos los transistores pequeños TO-92, me quiero matar. 

Ahora subo algunas fotos de la actualidad.

PS: Por qué decías que el transformador es chico? Es de 150VA!! No me cierran los cálculos!
Pensaba hacer la fuente con 4400uF de filtrado por rama, será poco?


----------



## Quercus

Si el montaje es mono va bien, alimentado a 42+42 rondara 90W a 8Ω  90/0.65=138W aprox. en la  fuente, pero si es estéreo necesitarías 276W aprox. deduje que el montaje seria estero, igual me adelante.
  35+35v. 150W me da 2,14A + 2,14A.  se aconsejan un minimo de 2200uF por amperio esta en el limite por abajo.


----------



## Tavo

Uh, entonces vamos de mal en peor. El montaje es estéreo. Y no pensé que este amplificador daba 90W! No era que daba 50W? 

Yo creía que el Ampeg 4 mosfet daba 100W, y que este daba 50W, pero eso no me cerraban los cálculos.

Ahí adjunté las fotos de como *iba* la construcción.

En realidad si, lo voy a terminar de armar, porque no podría dejar esto así a la mitad. Pero por el momento no tengo fuente de alimentación...
Lo empecé a armar porque desde un principio "se dieron todas las condiciones", creía que tenía la fuente y todo lo necesario para terminarlo... pero ahora parece que se me pinchó el globo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Saludos.

PS: La caja de cigarros está a modo de "escala".


----------



## Quercus

Te puedo asegurar que con ese voltaje no son 50W, ya decía en el post cuando lo subi al foro que era pequeñin y maton, lo he alimentado con +-50v acompañando al melody que posteo tupolev y es algo parecido en potencia osea 100w a 8Ω.
  Lo ideal hubiese sido que el transformador fuese de 25+25v. tendrías unos 36+36v y unos 40/50W de potencia aprox. Yo lo he probado hasta con 26+26v y funciona perfectamente pero…
  Con ese transformador vas a tener el mismo problema en todo lo que montes son muchos voltios y pocos amperios, como te decía antes no tiene que dar toda la potencia, aprovecha esos 90/100w que puede dar con una pareja de amplificadores, piensa que a no ser que vivas aislado es imposible escuchar esa potencia en dos altavoces decentes sin que se te quejen los vecinos y mucho mas  tus propios oídos.
  Yo lo aprovecharía ya que lo tienes, siempre hay tiempo de cambiarlo mas adelante dejando hueco en el gabinete para un transformador mas grande y para un par de condensadores mas. 

Guardado en el cajón, no te satisface… y  no te alegra los oídos…

  Ademas ya tiene pinta de que va a quedar muy bien .


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, gracias por levantarme el ánimo Joaquín.

Realmente no sé que voy a hacer con este ampli. Si lo armo, seguramente lo voy a vender, porque para mi no lo quiero. Es decir, si tengo que comprar un transformador nuevo y más filtrado... se me va un pedazo de la billetera.

Prefiero comprar esas cosas y armar el Ampeg 4 Mosfet, ese me gusta mucho más, tiene mucha más pinta y me quedo tranquilo que puede dar sin problemas los 100W a 8Ω y unos 150W (estimo) a 4Ω... Me gusta el hecho de que tenga 4 Mosfets de salida, y no solo dos.

Lo que voy a hacer con este es armarlo como venía, pero ponerle un transformador más chico, como decías, uno de 25+25 y 150VA. Ahí si creo que caminaría bastante bien con +-35Vcc...



			
				Quercus dijo:
			
		

> Con ese transformador vas a tener el mismo problema en todo lo que montes son muchos voltios y pocos amperios, como te decía antes no tiene que dar toda la potencia, aprovecha esos 90/100w que puede dar con una pareja de amplificadores, piensa que a no ser que vivas aislado es imposible escuchar esa potencia en dos altavoces decentes sin que se te quejen los vecinos y mucho mas tus propios oídos.


Lo sé, entiendo lo que decís. Tranquilamente podría armar todo con este transformador, y podría andar bastante bien; pero ni quiero pensar que aparezca alguna distorsión el día que se me antoje darle un poco de rosca al amplificador... 
Nah. Prefiero armarlo con menor tensión, menor potencia y más fidelidad de sonido.

Gracias por el apoyo de todos modos.
Ah, y me gustaría que si podés, postees la versión para usar los MPSA42/92, sería mucho mejor, ya que estos se consiguen en cualquier lado...

Saludos Joaquín!


----------



## Tavo

Al final desistí del proyecto. No era el indicado. Al momento de soldar los IRFP, no sé por qué motivo se me levantaron dos pistas, justo las que sueldan esos transistores... y en un ataque de locura me calenté y tiré la placa a la m****. Se partió en 3 pedazos. 

No debería haber hecho este ampli, no era el indicado. El que sí voy a hacer es el *Ampeg 4 Mosfet*, que ese lleva transistores más normales y es fácil de armar también. En placa de fibra y con los mejores componentes que consiga.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Tavo dijo:


> Al final desistí del proyecto. No era el indicado. Al momento de soldar los IRFP, no sé por qué motivo se me levantaron dos pistas, justo las que sueldan esos transistores... y en un ataque de locura me calenté y tiré la placa a la m****. Se partió en 3 pedazos.
> Saludos.


 Solo aplicaste mucho calor a la baquelita, pudiera ser que tu soldador sea de 60W, o empleaste mucho tiempo el transferir el ckto por el método de la plancha o tus pistas son delgadas y/o bien la calidad de la plaqueta.


----------



## Tavo

zopilote dijo:


> Solo aplicaste mucho calor a la baquelita, pudiera ser que tu soldador sea de 60W, o *empleaste mucho tiempo el transferir el ckto por el método de la plancha* o tus pistas son delgadas y/o bien la calidad de la plaqueta.


Me parece que es eso lo que sucedió, lo que marqué en negrita.

Es que nunca sé cuánto tiempo justo hay que pasarle la plancha...  Había quedado bien, pero esa falla me hizo calentar. Y no me gustan las chapuceadas, así que ahí no más terminó todo.

Una vez más me vuelvo a convencer que las placas de pertinax... cada vez me gustan menos. Si la placa hubiese sido de fibra no hubiese pasado esto. Son de mayor calidad y rigidez, ambos materiales, la fibra y el cobre.

Lo que más me molesta es haber tirado unas 30 resistencias y algunos capacitores...

Saludos.

*Quercus*, te quiero pedir un favor: Si es que tenés/convervás los archivos de Eagle de los amplificadores publicados en este tema, me gustaría que publiques también el "silk-screen" o máscara de componentes de cada placa... Siempre acostumbro a imprimir eso porque de esta manera es una guía fundamental a la hora de soldar componentes y ubicarlos. Se hace mucho más rápido así el trabajo y también queda muy bien de estética, muy profesional.

Como habrás notado, intenté con este último hacer eso pero no salió muy bien la transferencia, además de que me costó mucho ponerlo a escala real...
Me parece que no cuesta nada, es un archivo más que complementa el PCB y el proyecto. 

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## crimson

Un caño el Ampeg, Tavo, no te vas a arrepentir de armarlo. Suena mejor que algunos equipos comerciales con salida bipolar (Alesis RA100, Yamaha P1600) se nota la diferencia a favor del Ampeg. Saludos C


----------



## Tavo

Listo, gracias por la opinión Crimson, me terminaste de convencer. 

La pena es que me faltan varios componentes para armarlo, inclusive la placa.  Tengo placa virgen de la común, de pertinax, pero ni loco me clavo de vuelta. Quiero hacer algo bien hecho en placa de fibra y con los mejores componentes, al mejor estilo Hi-End.  

Y el ampli va a ser estéreo, es decir, dos módulos. De cuánta potencia recomiendan el transformador de alimentación principal? (en VA, volt-ampere)
Yo pensaba dimensionarlo para usarlo también con cargas de 4 ohms, es decir, tendría que estar dispuesto a dar casi 300W... (150+150W en 4ohms, calculo yo...)

Saludos!


----------



## Holas

Mira Tavo , con respecto a las plaquetas , y a la transferencia.
Yo , en cualquier tipo de plaqueta , lo hago con 1 plancha que no le das ni 2$ , le doy aproximadamente 2 minutos con la plancha a tope(de temperatura) , por toda la plaqueta. Y cuando tengo que cambiar de componente o algo , uso un "Chupa estaño"






 , el cual , creo que no llega a salir 3 dólares , désde que lo uso (ya va 1 año) de todas las plaquetas que hice , no se me levantó 1 sola pista , ni pedazo. También influye , en como soldas las cosas...

No sé , si se hace algún tipo de espam con la imágen , pero antes de poner el enlace , prefería poner la imagen . Si llega a poder tomarse como Spam , pido disculpas...


----------



## Quercus

A la peticion de la mascara de componentes, Tavo, siento mucho no poder subirla, los diseños no paro de modificarlos para intentar mejorarlos y ese ya no lo tengo, si tienes tanto interés en montarlo, y utilizar la mascara de componentes, puedo subir la ultima versión, *pero no la he probado. *Si lo pruevo posiblemente sea con mosfet laterales. Como siempre esta basado en el anterior circuito y al 99,9% que funciona pero….

Si lo montas prepara un trasformador de 500w, para estrujarlo a tope, yo creo y es subjetivo pues no lo he medido, pero las pruebas que le hice con un bafle de dos vías 15” 300w, que a 4Ω da mas de 150w, cuando mi hijo decidió probarlo puso en apuros el altavoz con los bajos.

Saludos

P.D. refrena tus impulsos  que la electronica no se lleva bien con la violencia


----------



## isaias el k-bro

el ampeg es muy bueno, me da gusto escucharlo y eso que no tengo buenos parlantes jeje


----------



## Tavo

Había publicado un comentario pero por lo visto no salió. :enfadado:
--------------------------------------

Veo que hay cambios, me gustan algunas cosas del diseño nuevo y algunas diseño viejo, el publicado anteriormente.
*A destacar:* Veo que agregaste unos capacitores de by-pass en ambas ramas de alimentación, eso es bueno, porque ayudan a suplir consumos intantáneos (picos) en el caso de que los cables hasta la fuente sean demasiado largos... +1.
Veo que agregaste porta-fusibles a ambas ramas... Siempre es bueno tener una protección adicional. +1

Lo único que no me gustó mucho es que por ahí vi algunas pistas muy juntas... pero tu sabes lo que haces.

Otro detalle que me parece importante destacar, es que, estaría bueno que postees dos versiones, de ser posible, una para usar con mosfets normales como los IRFP240/9240 y la otra con Mosfets laterales como pensabas hacer. A veces se complica conseguir esos transistores, además de que son excesivamente costosos...

Y no dudes en postear esta versión, es seguro que funciona. La voy a estar esperando! 

Saludos!


----------



## isaias el k-bro

crimson recién me di cuenta que subiste el esquema de esta bestia!!!




una ves lo probe en capital con un bajo de cinco cuerdas nacional y la verdad muy buen sonido, justamente del amplificador que arme, va que varios armamos.


----------



## crimson

Los usaba el Flaco Spinetta, así que para mí está todo dicho. Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

Aquí esta el Ampeg 4 mosfet rev.2.1 y no 2 por algunas modificaciones  que he hecho en el PCB 
  En la primera versión había alguna explicacion sobre el montaje, quien la necesite que la descargue y la lea, como decía en un post anterior, *no la he probado todavia*, quiero hacer la prueba pero con mosfet laterales, pero confio en ella por estar revisada y además  basada en el _primer_ circuito que funciona maravillosamente con una calidad altísima en lo que coincido con crimson. 
  Si detectan algún error avisen.
  Saludos


----------



## crimson

¡¡Grande quercus10!! Ya ha sido archivado para su posterior armado. Excelente plaqueta, con lado componentes y todo, (y la infaltable resistencia a 45º). Se agradece. Saludos C


----------



## Tavo

Lo mismo digo. Se agradece el aporte. Quien sea que lo pruebe primero, obligación de comentar qué tal anda! 

Yo por el momento no puedo armar nada "lindo" porque no tengo placa de fibra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ni bien pueda empiezo su construcción. Será un ampli estéreo bien compacto y lindo para casa.

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

archivado también, con ese voy a hacer el amplificador para el subwoofer!!!


PD: lo probé con un faim tipo warwick y se escuchaba muy bien!


----------



## Quercus

Gracias por los comentarios, yo posteare impresiones del mio cuando lo monte.
  Parece que despierta interés, espero que alguien ponga fotos.

Tavo, veo que te gusto mi lema: “Todas las personas que conozco son ...”

En cualquier momento firmare con otro que es difícil seguir… peeero me GUSTA ...


  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Quercus, hace un montón de tiempo que tengo esa firma! Es raro que recién la hayas visto!... 

A mi me interesa mucho el ampli. Ni bien pueda y consiga los materiales empieza su construcción. Ya está aprobado y más que recomendado por muchos, no cabe ninguna duda...

Saludos, y gracias por tus aportes!


----------



## megasysfix

Al autor de este maravilloso circuito quiero felicitarlo enormemente, la fidelidad es impresionante al pensar que funciona con MOSFET uno no se lo espera, incluso es superior a un amplificador clase D que arme (experiencia propia), actualmente lo estoy alimentando con solo 12+12, pero la verdad me ha dejado impresionado la calidad, incluso tan así que lo force un poquito para ver si aguantaba, como lo force? con una carga de 3 ohms (2 de 6 ohms en serie), note calentamiento pero no para llegar a alarmarme, les dejo unas fotitos de mi ensamblaje.


















Luego grabare un vídeo para mostrarlo funcionando, un saludo cordial a todos y muchísimas gracias por el circuito!!!!!


----------



## isaias el k-bro

con 12+12? me tienta bastante para un transformador pequeño que tengo por ahi


----------



## megasysfix

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> con 12+12? me tienta bastante para un transformador pequeño que tengo por ahi



Funciona perfecto con 12+12, lo recomiendo a ojos cerrados, cuando yo tenga tiempo re-embobino mi transformador de 1500W, para que me entregue los 30+30 que pide el circuito, y así hacerlo trabajar a tope, saludos!!!!!


----------



## isaias el k-bro

cuantos watts le calculas? seria para reemplazar un tda2030 de un amplificador de guitarra pequeño


----------



## megasysfix

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> cuantos watts le calculas? seria para reemplazar un tda2030 de un amplificador de guitarra pequeño



No recuerdo exactamente, pero al parecer el TDA sonaba un poco menos (e armado varios de ellos), el que lo supera con solo 12V es el TDA1554Q, pero el TDA2030 suena un poco menos (si es que mal no recuerdo), pero con la simplicidad de armado de este VS el TDA, recomiendo este a MOSFET.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## isaias el k-bro

mas que lógico, nunca me gusto el tda2030, va ningún tda! mucho no me interesa los watts que pueda sacarle si no la calidad. 
cuando pueda lo arme y comento los resultados

PD: igual queda pendiente el triamplificado con el mosfet de crimson

arma el ampeg de dos transistores para los graves y te armas un 5.1

saludos


----------



## Quercus

megasysfix dijo:


> Al autor de este maravilloso circuito quiero felicitarlo enormemente



Agradezco tu comentario, por fin alguien lo pone en marcha, o por lo menos pone fotos de el, diciendo que funciona, habia algunos comentarios con dudas de que funcionara, que la verdad me sabian mal, si digo que funciona es porque yo lo he probado antes, no seria capaz de lo contrario.
Si quieres estrujarlo poniendolo en puente puede que te interese ponerle mosfet mas grandes, tengo un PCB corregido para ello.
Yo no lo he probado en puente, pero no creo que tenga ningun problema.

Saludos y a disfrutarlo


----------



## megasysfix

quercus10 dijo:


> Agradezco tu comentario, por fin alguien lo pone en marcha, o por lo menos pone fotos de el, diciendo que funciona, habia algunos comentarios con dudas de que funcionara, que la verdad me sabian mal, si digo que funciona es porque yo lo he probado antes, no seria capaz de lo contrario.
> Si quieres estrujarlo poniendolo en puente puede que te interese ponerle mosfet mas grandes, tengo un PCB corregido para ello.
> Yo no lo he probado en puente, pero no creo que tenga ningun problema.
> 
> Saludos y a disfrutarlo



Seria muy interesante ponerlo en puente, por que lo quiero para el audio de mi camioneta jeejejej, en si MOSFET mas grandes me es imposible conseguir, ya que son extremadamente caros aquí en mi país el de canal P no lo encuentro (y la importación me sale un ojo de la cara), pero así como esta funciona de maravillas, lo que si tengo una pequeña duda, el capacitor de 2,2pF no lo encontré, lo cual opte por uno de 3pF afectara en algo su funcionamiento? (curva de temperatura, ruido, autooscilacion?), y lo otro el trimer de 2,2K tampoco lo encontré, por lo que opte por uno de 100K que tenia guardado, afectara en algo?, lo que logre notar es que al superar los 2,2K los MOSFET se iban a las nubes en temperatura fue lo único que note, pero nada mas, lo de puente me interesa pero me gustaría saber si hay que conectarlo de alguna manera especial o no?, estaría muy agradecido de su ayuda, un saludo cordial de mi parte y nuevamente felicidades !!!!!



PD: asi tengo entendido que iría conectado para dejarlo en puente:


----------



## megasysfix

Lo prometido es deuda:​





Lamento lo largo del vídeo, pero no me gusta cortarlo a la mitad de la música ejejej.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Quercus

En lo que pueda  no dudes que lo hare, pero no olvides que en el foro hay gente mucho mas preparada que yo, plantea las preguntas que necesites sin dirigirte a nadie en concreto y asi podrá responder cualquiera que quiera ayudar, piensa que asi es mucho mejor sobre todo para ti.

  Si no consigues mosfet mas grandes haber si consigues IRF540/9640 que aunque uno es de 100v y el otro de 200v tienen un RDS(on) y una corriente de drenador muy parecido, ademas de bastante alta, son dos buenos complementarios para este circuito.

  El condensador de 2,2pF es difícil que si lo encuentras, sea de ese valor, dice 10% de tolerancia y en realidad es mucho mas, yo tenia 10 y el mas próximo tenia 2,9pF, lo ideal es que tuvieses un capacimetro y medirlos, de todas formas no creo que tengas ningún problemas.
  En cuanto  a la resistencia de 2k2 fijate que esta puesta en serie, valdría cualquier resistencia de un valor igual o superior, pero yo intentaría buscar una mas racional 10k, *5K* (fue la que yo utilice) 100K es mucho y no es comodo hacer el ajuste.

  Otra cosa que se me olvidaba, el bias  aconseja 100mA yo después de probarlo y maltratarlo  lo fije en 70mA sonaba bien a bajo volumen y calentaba mucho menos. 

  En cuanto al puente, asi como lo has planteado es correcto, lo único que necesitas es un circuito para desfasar la onda y aplicarla a cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Funciona funciona!
amigo quercus10, puedo también dar fe que funciona , recién hice la primera prueba con carga música el amplificador en conjunto con la fuente IR2153 de mnicolau








suena fuerte, mas no puedo decir con el parlante de 6x9 que tengo disponible suelto sobre la mesa el cual nunca me gusto como sonaba, ,
pero suena fuerte , tengo que hacer mas para regular el BIAS , por que calienta un poco 

la fuente con esta carga se comporto bien solo cayeron un par de V no me parece gran cosa. 






¿cual es el nivel de entrada requerido para lograr la maxima potencia??


----------



## Quercus

Muy bien ernestong, gracias por poner fotos, me acuerdo que al principio te dio problemas y creí  que ya no lo montarias. Las fuentes de mnicolau, las tengo en tareas pendientes, para cuando tenga tiempo.
  La pena es que no lo puedas probar con algún bafle de por lo menos dos vías, para que comentaras impresiones de sonido. En el elaborado video de megasysfix, (se me olvido agradecérselo… perdón…) teniendo en cuenta las limitaciones de sonido del video, da la impresión de sonar bien. Ya dije en el primer post que sonaba mejor de lo que esperaba.

  Bueno,  somos tres los que lo hemos hecho funcionar que se sepa, ya no habrá dudas.

  Buscare los archivos donde estaba para ver si esta el dato del nivel de entrada para máxima potencia.

  Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

yo podria probarlo, lo tengo armado pero con dos mosfet fuera de la placa, tan simple como comprar dos mosfet mas y  probar que pasa


----------



## Quercus

ernestogn dijo:


> ¿cual es el nivel de entrada requerido para lograr la maxima potencia??



Ya encontré el dato, el nivel máximo de entrada, para máxima potencia es de 300mV.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Referente a la ultima versión del  Ampeg, encontre una errata en los valores, los condensadores electrolíticos que van junto a los diodos zener para la alimentación del I.C. Evidentemente no pueden ser de 10v. me equivoque al poner el valor, son de 25v. Lo digo para los menos experimentados que pueden no darse cuenta y que exploten.
  Y ya puestos, las resistencias de potencia del surtidor las puse asi para tener la posibilidad de poner 1 de 4W 0.33Ω ó 2 de 2W 0,68Ω según gustos y disponibilidades, aunque yo en la primera placa, use solo una de 2W oxido metalico y va de maravilla. 
  Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

quercus10 dijo:


> Referente a la ultima versión del  Ampeg, encontre una errata en los valores, los condensadores electrolíticos que van junto a los diodos zener para la alimentación del I.C. Evidentemente no pueden ser de 10v. me equivoque al poner el valor, son de 25v. Lo digo para los menos experimentados que pueden no darse cuenta y que exploten.
> Y ya puestos, las resistencias de potencia del surtidor las puse asi para tener la posibilidad de poner 1 de 4W 0.33Ω ó 2 de 2W 0,68Ω según gustos y disponibilidades, aunque yo en la primera placa, use solo una de 2W oxido metalico y va de maravilla.
> Saludos



Gracias quercus por tu genial aclaración


----------



## isaias el k-bro

les comento que estoy por ponerme a jugar al tetris y meter el ampeg dentro de una fuente de pc.
vi que alguien en el foro uso coolers de procesadores para unos stk, yo como tengo uno que no se de donde demonios lo saque, lo voy a agarrar a la salida de la fuente y meteré todo adentro.


----------



## fabio1

anda a una casa de computacion hay tenes de todas formas no son muy caros......saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

tengo uno que se ajusta perfecto en donde va el cooler de la puente, es un Cooler master que encontré pero no le doy utilidad, ahora sirve enfriar los mosfet


----------



## guarod

saludos amigos, tengo una duda, cual de los 2 diagramas es mejor,, este del que se habla..
o este que les agrego.... respuesta , que quiero realizarme uno .... saludos....


----------



## DosCabezas

guarod dijo:


> saludos amigos, tengo una duda, cual de los 2 diagramas es mejor,, este del que se habla..
> o este que les agrego.... respuesta , que quiero realizarme uno .... saludos....


 
Los 2 son la misma cosa, uno es con entrada diferencial PNP y el otro con NPN, ambos tienen bootstrap y salida complementaria con mosfet. 
Se diferencian es en la forma de ajustar la corriente de reposo en la etapa VAS pero esta diferencia no es importante.
La segunda opción parece tener un poco mas estudiada la red de adaptación con el reproductor, pero habría que ensayarla mas seriamente como para ver si el efecto es el deseado.


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Hola amigos, les comento que arme el amplificador de quercus10 (el primero) y funciona muy bien, algo que noté raro es la resistencia de polarización (R5=5.6k) del amplificador diferencial y la resistencia del colector del primer transistor (R4=56k), comúnmente veo amplificadores en los que la resistencia de polarización siempre es mayor que la del colector, pero aquí fue diferente, tenía un Offset de 400mV (mucho) y también calentaban mucho los transistores, cambie de lugar estas resistencias y todo mejoro, ahora tengo 21mV a la salida y el calentamiento es mucho menor. No sé si sea un error  o así fue diseñado pero yo lo dejo así jajajaja. 
Saludos!!


----------



## Quercus

JUANPAVQ dijo:


> Hola amigos, les comento que arme el amplificador de quercus10 (el primero) y funciona muy bien, algo que noté raro es la resistencia de polarización (R5=5.6k) del amplificador diferencial y la resistencia del colector del primer transistor (R4=56k), comúnmente veo amplificadores en los que la resistencia de polarización siempre es mayor que la del colector, pero aquí fue diferente, tenía un Offset de 400mV (mucho) y también calentaban mucho los transistores, cambie de lugar estas resistencias y todo mejoro, ahora tengo 21mV a la salida y el calentamiento es mucho menor. No sé si sea un error o así fue diseñado pero yo lo dejo así jajajaja.
> Saludos!!



Hola JUANPAVQ, pues viendo tu análisis,* y sin haberlo comprobado*, creo que tienes  razón y sea una errata de colocación en el esquema del que lo saque, al ser la misma numeración diferenciada por “,” y por “K”  al invertirla mejore su funcionamiento, pues sea esa su verdadera distribución, crazysound también hizo un comentario sobre lo grande que le parecía la de 56K, le confirme el valor según venia en el esquema sin reparar en lo que acabas de comentar.
  Esperaremos a ver que resultados tiene  megasysfix.
Si quiero confirmarlo yo, tengo que hacer una placa nueva y montarlo, puede que lo haga, asi aprovecho y le doy algunos retoques, el amplificador de la de la foto en el primer post, ya no lo tengo.
   Ahora que hago memoria  me sobro un PCB, hice 4 y utilice 3, haber si lo encuentro.

Saludos


----------



## megasysfix

Lamento decepcionarlos pero mi multimetro se daño y no puedo medir señales pequeñas :/, pero en si al conectar el amplificador hay un desplazamiento del cono muy leve, lo cual me hace pensar que el voltaje en mi salida debe estar entre los 50 a 100mV, con una alimentación de +-12, pero no sabría decirles como anda en +-30, cuando disponga de dinero me compro un multimetro por que con la compra de mi iPhone me quede sin ningún dolar ejjeje.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Tavo

megasysfix dijo:


> cuando disponga de dinero me compro un multimetro por que con la compra de mi iPhone me quede sin ningún dolar ejjeje.
> 
> Saludos!!!!


No seas rata!!  Un téster digital de los más comunes sale *menos de 10 dólares*, y si se cuidan duran mucho tiempo y funcionan muy bien! 

Quercus, cualquier actualización de los PCBs que tengas siempre será bien recibida, es bueno hacerles "lifting" a las placas... 

Lo que si me gustaría mucho que es cuando tengas algún tiempo, diseñes una nueva placa para el amplificador Harman Kardon de 2 transistores, pero con los pequeños más normales, tipo BD139/140, BC546/556, MPSA42/92... Esos que se consiguen fácil, al menos por acá. 

Me marearon bastante los malditos 2SA/2SB/2SC... no me simpatizan ni un poquito. 

Saludos!

PS: Los BD139/140 soportan 80V de colector-emisor. Con estos transistores se puede alimentar perfectamente el amplificador hasta con +-40Vcc (quizá un poco menos por seguridad).
Tienen 1.5A de colector, suficientes para estas aplicaciones...


----------



## Tacatomon

También se puede usar el Par MJE340/350. Son tan comunes como los BD139/40.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Tacatomon dijo:


> También se puede usar el Par *MJE340/350.* Son tan comunes como los BD139/40.


 Se me habían olvidado esos, también son fáciles de conseguir y soportan más tensión.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Y, por la disposición de pines, no es tanto lio... No queda del todo "Correcto" el montaje, pero con que funcione el remplazo basta. Cuantas veces no lo he hecho remplazando BC5xx series por MPSA series.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Es que precisamente a mi me gusta esa "Corrección" de la que hablás.  Me gusta que los montajes queden con un aspecto profesional, bien prolijos y bien terminados; así como le quedan a Quercus... 

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Estoy por animarme a hacer este amplificador (el del primer post) pero tengo unas dudas...
Teoricamente da 50wrms con +-30v.Vale.
Perooo, en qué medida podría aumentar esa potencia si uso el par IRF530/IRF9540 (a modo de ejemplo, pero tengo pensado usar esos 2) y alimentándolo con +-38v y con una carga de 4Ω? Pregunto porque es la unica tensión de la que dispongo.Pero imagino que algo asi como 60-70wrms estoy en lo cierto?

Segundo, alguno sabe por donde anda la THD a plena potencia?
Y por ultimo... no entiendo bien la parte del ajuste del bias... dice que tengo que descargar los condensadores de la fuente antes de desconectar.. lo que yo entiendo con eso, es que debo hacerle un corto a al salida rectificada del trafo y despues desconectar 

Por mas vueltas que le doy a eso no se por donde pillarlo.. que alguien me lo explique lo mejor que pueda a ser posible y... perdon por la ignorancia 

Saludos!.


----------



## Tavo

jorger dijo:


> Estoy por animarme a hacer este amplificador (el del primer post) pero tengo unas dudas...
> Teoricamente da 50wrms con +-30v.Vale.
> Perooo, en qué medida podría aumentar esa potencia si uso el par IRF530/IRF9540 (a modo de ejemplo, pero tengo pensado usar esos 2) y alimentándolo con +-38v y con una carga de 4Ω? Pregunto porque es la unica tensión de la que dispongo.Pero imagino que algo asi como 60-70wrms estoy en lo cierto?


Yo creo que si estás en lo cierto, esos números son bastante coherentes con esa tensión de alimentación... Y con 4 ohms, seguramente la potencia supera los 60W...



jorger dijo:


> Segundo, alguno sabe por donde anda la THD a plena potencia?


No sé este dato, pero calculo que debe ser muy poca... Así a ojo imaginaría que entre 0,1 y 0,5... por decir algún número. Dejemos mejor que el autor del post responda esto. 



jorger dijo:


> Y por ultimo... no entiendo bien la parte del ajuste del bias... dice que tengo que descargar los condensadores de la fuente antes de desconectar.. lo que yo entiendo con eso, es que debo hacerle un corto a al salida rectificada del trafo y despues desconectar


Yo tampoco entendí esa parte. Para mi ese texto está mal redactado...  Es imposible descargar los condensadores *antes* de desconectar la alimentación!!! 

Anímate a armarlo, seguramente no te arrepentirás.

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Tavo dijo:


> Lo que si me gustaría mucho que es cuando tengas algún tiempo, diseñes una nueva placa para el amplificador Harman Kardon de 2 transistores, pero con los pequeños más normales, tipo BD139/140, BC546/556, MPSA42/92... Esos que se consiguen fácil, al menos por acá.


  Aquí tienes la version 2 del Harman Kardon con MPSA42/92 aunque se pueden utilizar MPSA06/56 alimentado con +-50V. la tensión entre colector y emisor en el par diferencial es de 52V. los MPSA06/56   admiten 80V. incluso se puede utilizar modificando el PCB los BC546/56 que admiten 65v.
   Mañana le echare un ultimo vistazo, si quieres ser el primero…





jorger dijo:


> Estoy por animarme a hacer este amplificador (el del primer post) pero tengo unas dudas...
> Teoricamente da 50wrms con +-30v.Vale.
> Perooo, en qué medida podría aumentar esa potencia si uso el par IRF530/IRF9540 (a modo de ejemplo, pero tengo pensado usar esos 2) y alimentándolo con +-38v y con una carga de 4Ω? Pregunto porque es la unica tensión de la que dispongo.Pero imagino que algo asi como 60-70wrms estoy en lo cierto?
> 
> Segundo, alguno sabe por donde anda la THD a plena potencia?
> Y por ultimo... no entiendo bien la parte del ajuste del bias... dice que tengo que descargar los condensadores de la fuente antes de desconectar.. lo que yo entiendo con eso, es que debo hacerle un corto a al salida rectificada del trafo y despues desconectar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por mas vueltas que le doy a eso no se por donde pillarlo.. que alguien me lo explique lo mejor que pueda a ser posible y... perdon por la ignorancia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!.


   Hola jorger para +-38v mejor utiliza uno de los otro amplificadores el Harman Kardon o el Ampeg están diseñados para ese voltaje y no te llevaras sorpresas. Ademas son faciles de montar.

  Para descargar la fuente coge una resistencia de potencia de 100/200/300/400Ω 4/5w  o algo asi no es un valor critico, desconectas la fuente del enchufe de la red  y haces puente manteniéndolo un poco, entre el positivo y el negativo a la salida de los condensadores de filtro, asi estas seguro de que no hay tensión y no corres el peligro de cargarte los mosfet al desconectar el multimetro.  
  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Querus, sigo sin entender... 

*¿Por qué habrían de quemarse los Mosfets?* No entiendo cual es el motivo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lo de la resistencia esa, se puede hacer tranquilamente y hasta dejarla puesta en la placa rectificadora... Un valor de 680 ohms 3W es más que suficiente... 

Saludos!

Serían dos resistencias, un entre la rama negativa y GND y otra entre la rama positiva y GND. Aclaro para que no hayan confusiones...


----------



## Quercus

Si nosotros ajustamos y esperamos a que el amplificador por su  consumo descargue los condensadores antes de quitar el multimetro no hace falta nada de  eso,  *peeeero* ¿cuando se han descargado?  Depende de la cantidad de condensadores que tengamos y del consumo del bias,  precisamente las prisas hacen en el 99% de las veces, una vez ajustado el bias queramos probarlo, si no están descargados pueden volar, el descargarlos manualmente hace que esto no ocurra.

  Claro que le puedes dejar la resistencia puesta, pero ¿cuantas veces al probar un amplificador con una fuente que hacemos para el,  tenemos la resistencia puesta al principio…? La explicación era nada mas que para “curarse en salud” y que no hubiese problemas. 

  Si  conectas la fuente para verificar el voltaje antes de conectar el amplificador ( se debe hacer siempre) los condensadores quedan cargados , si no hay resistencia, cuando conectas puedes liarla.   
  Si tenemos puesta una resistencia de descarga en la fuente, todo lo dicho sobra, si esperamos a que haga su función antes de desconectarla o conectarla al amplificador, dependiendo de la cantidad de condensadores, del valor de la resistencia y de la prisa con que conectemos o desconectemos después de verificar el voltaje o de ajustar el bias.

   En fin quería quitar problemas y parece que los cree, espero haber explicado bien el porqué de la explicación en el PDF. 
  Saludos


----------



## jorger

quercus10 dijo:


> En fin quería quitar problemas y parece que los cree, espero haber explicado bien el porqué de la explicación en el PDF.
> Saludos


Si si ahora si se entiende, los has explicado perfectamente quercus, no te preocupes! 



> para +-38v mejor utiliza uno de los otro amplificadores el Harman Kardon  o el Ampeg están diseñados para ese voltaje y no te llevaras sorpresas.  Ademas son faciles de montar.


Ya veo.He estado mirando el Harman Kardon y tiene muy buena pinta.No obstante hay un pero (como no..) los mosfets me salen carísimos, por encima de 3 euros cada uno... si los comparo con la serie IRF que soportan casi lo mismo y cuestan como 4 o 5 veces menos (IRF640 vs IRFP240 por ejemplo) .. la diferencia es enorme pero claro, los IRFP al ser de otro encapsulado tienen mucha mejor disipación.

Habria mucho problema en usar un IRF640 y su mas cercano complementario, el IRF9540? Necesito ahorrar costos lo más que pueda porque ando escaso de presupuesto 
Se agradecen las alcaraciones.
Saludos!


----------



## isaias el k-bro

simple comentario: acá en pilar, buenos aires argentina no venden el mje350 es mas no lo conocen en dos o tres casas que e ido, el mje340 si pero su complementario no! me pareció muy raro la primera ves, pero en la tercer casa peor . . . . . tuve que conformarme con los bd140/139 que andan muy bien en menos de +-40.


----------



## Tavo

quercus10 dijo:


> Si nosotros ajustamos y esperamos a que el amplificador por su  consumo descargue los condensadores antes de quitar el multimetro no hace falta nada de  eso,  *peeeero* ¿cuando se han descargado?  Depende de la cantidad de condensadores que tengamos y del consumo del bias,  precisamente las prisas hacen en el 99% de las veces, una vez ajustado el bias queramos probarlo, si no están descargados pueden volar, el descargarlos manualmente hace que esto no ocurra.


Sigo sin entender, disculpá por ser tan duro.

Entonces ¿Para qué hay que desconectar la alimentación para ajustar el bias? Eso es lo que no entiendo. Y tampoco entiendo por qué habrían de quemarse los Mosfets si no se descargan los condensadores de la fuente...

Otra cosa, las resistencias de pull down entre las ramas de alimentación y GND siempre son bienvenidas, no entiendo por qué no las pondrías fijas. Es bueno tener un mínimo consumo constante para estabilizar la fuente y descargar los condensadores rápidamente una vez desconectada la alimentación...
Si tienes dudas, entonces fíjate en los datasheets de los amplificadores STK, donde Sanyo recomienda un esquema para la fuente de alimentación... Están las benditas resistencias de 500 ohms entre cada rama de alimentación y GND. 

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

jorger el ampeg sale un poco mas caro, pero tiene muy buen sonido! es fácil de construir lo alimento con +-26 y suena bastante fuerte; ni hablar cuando le puse +-40 mucho mejor . . . . . ah tampoco calienta tanto


----------



## Quercus

jorger dijo:


> Si si ahora si se entiende, los has explicado perfectamente quercus, no te preocupes!
> Ya veo.He estado mirando el Harman Kardon y tiene muy buena pinta.No obstante hay un pero (como no..) los mosfets me salen carísimos, por encima de 3 euros cada uno... si los comparo con la serie IRF que soportan casi lo mismo y cuestan como 4 o 5 veces menos (IRF640 vs IRFP240 por ejemplo) .. la diferencia es enorme pero claro, los IRFP al ser de otro encapsulado tienen mucha mejor disipación.
> Habria mucho problema en usar un IRF640 y su mas cercano complementario, el IRF9540? Necesito ahorrar costos lo más que pueda porque ando escaso de presupuesto
> Se agradecen las alcaraciones.
> Saludos!



Para el Harman Kardon Los IRFP140/9140 entre 4 y 6 euros aquí en España son mas caros que los IRFP240/9240 2 y 3 euros, si aun son caros, yo probaría con IRF9640 y IRF540 (para mi son también la mejor pareja en el 50W mosfet del primer post) Para colocarlos en el PCB publicado la modificación se puede hacer con cualquier programa tipo Pait, si tienes problemas y decides montarlo, dimelo. Y no dejes de ver el Ampeg, valóralo antes todo y después decide cual montar una vez que tienes los mosfet, el resto vale poco. 


jorger dijo:


> alguno sabe por donde anda la THD a plena potencia?



Fiables o no, estas son las carcteristicas del 50W mosf: 
Tensión de alimentación 30+30V
Corriente en reposo 100mA
Potencia de salida sobre 4Ω 50W 
Distorsion max. 0.05%
Banda pasante 15Hz a 50KHz
Máxima tensión de entrada 0,3V 



Tavo dijo:


> Sigo sin entender, disculpá por ser tan duro.
> Entonces ¿Para qué hay que desconectar la alimentación para ajustar el bias? Eso es lo que no entiendo.



No se donde he dicho yo eso, si no hay alimentación como voy a ajustar el bias, nunca hubiese imaginado que una cosa tan simple diese tanto la lata. Crei que con lo explicado mas arriba no habría niguna duda, _es lo mismo de siempre,  asegurándose de que al conectar y desconectar el amplificador de la fuente esta no tenga tensión, por seguridad,_ pero… se ve que me explico mal… y no consigo que todos me entienden… lo siento.


Tavo dijo:


> Y tampoco entiendo por qué habrían de quemarse los Mosfets si no se descargan los condensadores de la fuente...Saludos.


*En los ajustes*, al conectar la fuente al amplificador yo conecto primero un cable y luego el otro,  cuando conecto el multimetro, cuando quito el multimetro, en todos esos paso hay un momento en que solo hay un polo conectado de la  fuente al amplificador, si la fuente tiene carga, el ramal que conectas primero, o que queda conectado, da tensión a un solo ramal del amplificador, ese desfase *puede* volar los mosfet del canal que queda conectado, según tengo entendido, si no es asi y alguien quiere aclararlo, estaría bien. 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

quercus10 dijo:


> *En los ajustes*, al conectar la fuente al amplificador yo conecto primero un cable y luego el otro,  cuando conecto el multimetro, cuando quito el multimetro, en todos esos paso hay un momento en que solo hay un polo conectado de la  fuente al amplificador, si la fuente tiene carga, el ramal que conectas primero, o que queda conectado, da tensión a un solo ramal del amplificador, ese desfase *puede* volar los mosfet del canal que queda conectado, según tengo entendido, si no es asi y alguien quiere aclararlo, estaría bien.


Ahora si.  Eso era lo que no entendía!!

Bueno, yo siempre en las pruebas desconecto primero el cable de red (220v) y luego los de la fuente... entonces de esta forma la placa siempre tiene +V y -V en todo momento. También se podría hacer *con una llave triple inversora...* pero ya es mucho laburo. 

Y para estos casos, las resistencias de "pull-down" en la fuente vendrían al pelo, porque de esta forma los condensadores se descargan en segundos!

Gracias por haberme explicado eso que no entendía. 

Saludos!


----------



## lucasjesus

Hola... tengo un trafo de 30+30 Vca de un equipo Sony y un disipador hermoso del mismo equipo... Quisiera saber si podría utilizarlo con alguno de estos amplificadores...
Ademas saber si los componentes son fáciles de conseguir en Argentina...
Gracias...


----------



## Quercus

Con 30+30 en el transformador puedes montar el Harman kardon o el Ampeg, dispones de aprox. 42+42 en continua. Del Harman Kardon pronto posteare una nueva versión para utilizar transistores BCxxx o MPSAxx que según leo son mas fáciles de encontrar ahí en Argentina, los mosfet no hay problema al utilizar IRFP240/9240 que son mas baratos y comunes. En cuanto al Ampeg sin problemas pues crimson ya lo monto y utiliza transistores comunes aparte de los mismos mosfet de antes.
  También seria bueno saber la potencia del transformador y la forma del radiador para poder darte alguna opinión más, con conocimiento de causa y puedas decidir mejor, cual montar. 
  Saludos


----------



## lucasjesus

Gracias Quercus... El trafo mide 7,5 x 9 cm... alimentaba un STK... 
El disipador es parecido a este medirá unos 20 x 15 cm.. Como no diseñe el gabinete puedo poner algún forzador de aire si hace falta... 
Otra pregunta, hace falta un premplificador si lo uso con la salida de audio de la PC???


----------



## isaias el k-bro

por lo menos el ampeg no, yo lo conecto a la pc y va muy bien


----------



## Quercus

lucasjesus dijo:


> Gracias Quercus... El trafo mide 7,5 x 9 cm... alimentaba un STK...
> El disipador es parecido a este medirá unos 20 x 15 cm.. Como no diseñe el gabinete puedo poner algún forzador de aire si hace falta...
> Otra pregunta, hace falta un premplificador si lo uso con la salida de audio de la PC???




La medida que das del transformador que deben ser de alto por ancho, creo que andara por 200w pero estoy especulando. Si es asi un poco justo para sacar toda la potencia pero vale. 
  Con ese radiador y un ventilador puedes montar cualquiera de los dos. Yo soy de los que piensa que poner un ventilador da poco trabajo y mucha tranquilidad. 
  Todos funcionan bien con el PC, yo los hago funcionar siempre sin previo, además  puse una tarjeta de sonido en el PC y la calidad mejora mucho utilizando esa tarjeta, en vez de la que trae la placa base, pero funciona bien con las dos. El Ampeg es el que menos problemas tiene por falta de señal de entrada, cuando le hice las pruebas con resistencia de carga, le coloque además una resistencia como para colocar unos auriculares y comprobar el sonido a bajo volumen, mientras lo tenia a tope, tuve  que bajar un poco la señal de entrada con la resistencia que tiene en la entrada pues a tope distorsionaba.
  Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

es verdad, yo al pote de la entrada del ampeg lo tengo a la mitad, jamas lo probé hasta arriba. el pobre parlante no aguanta el caudal, es de mala calidad, pero con un volumen moderado suena muy bien. tambien lo probé con tarjeta de sonido, una sound blaster, y con la notebook de mi cuñada . . . . ah y con el celular va muy bien. no vas a tener problemas


----------



## Quercus

Estamos de acuerdo, pero no quiero que surjan malas interpretaciones, el Ampeg *suena maravillosamente a toda potencia*, el problema está en que tiene mucha ganancia y al entrar más señal de la que necesita distorsiona, seguramente por eso crimson  alimenta el TL072 con  13+13v. Todo depende de la fuente de sonido que le enchufemos, en mi prototipo lo alimente con 15+15 porque al tener  la resistencia de entrada, puedo ajustarlo a la fuente de sonido que sea, al probarlo con un teléfono, tuve que poner la resistencia a máxima ganancia para que sonara con toda su potencia o cerca de ella. 
  Asi que espero que este todo claro.
  Tambien se podría quitar la resistencia de entrada y hacer pruebas con la resistencia del circuito integrado para ajustar la ganancia a como necesitemos.
  Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

a lo sumo usaría un pre amplificador con un ecualizador de tres bandas, pero como repito desde la pc no hay drama, ya que tiene uno muy bueno.


----------



## Tavo

quercus10 dijo:


> Del Harman Kardon *pronto posteare una nueva versión* para utilizar transistores BCxxx o MPSAxx que según leo son mas fáciles de encontrar ahí en Argentina, los mosfet no hay problema al utilizar IRFP240/9240 que son mas baratos y comunes.


 

*BIEEENNNNNN!*, eso estoy esperando, si estás trabajando en ello, te felicito entonces y te agradezco mucho por cumplir mi petición y facilitar la construcción de ese ampli para nosotros los argentos... 

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Buenas.
Quise empezar a poner manos a la obra con el Harman Kardon, me gustó mucho.Lo malo es que haciendo cuentas se me salia de presupuesto.Los componentes no eran problema, pero ya contando el PCB virgen, el cloruro de hierro y todo eso se me ponia en mas de 40€ 

Por el momento lo dejaré para otra ocasión.No viene a cuento pero como necesito un amplificador que de mas ''chicha'' que un TDA2050 y me salga barato me he decidido por un STK084.. por lo visto muy muy sencillo de hacer, tanto como para montarlo en 20 minutos sobre perforada.

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

jorger dijo:


> Buenas.
> ...haciendo cuentas se me salia de presupuesto.Los componentes no eran problema, pero ya contando el PCB virgen, el cloruro de hierro y todo eso se me ponia en mas de 40€



 Si los componentes no son un problema, y el problema empieza al sumarle el PCB virgen y el cloruro ferrico ¿Me podrías decir que te cuesta cada uno de ellos?
  Saludos


----------



## jorger

quercus10 dijo:


> Si los componentes no son un problema, y el problema empieza al sumarle el PCB virgen y el cloruro ferrico ¿Me podrías decir que te cuesta cada uno de ellos?
> Saludos


El PCB virgen que no es uno solo, si no un lote de 5, me sale a 9€.
El cloruro ferrico me sale a 15 €
Todos los componentes (acostumbro a comprar sobrado por si las moscas, por cada componente 2 o 3 unidades más de lo que realmente necesito, pero no en todos claro) me sale a 17€ si no recuerdo mal.
A eso sumale 4€ de gastos de envío.Total 45€ 

Con el STK me ahorro la mitad y puedo permitírmelo..
Ya me gustaría poder hacer el Harman Kardon.. me gustó mucho 
Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

a mi el ampeg me salio como $100, pero porque tuve que compara todo también, cloruro placa virgen los capacitores de la fuente (como $9 el de 4700uf 50v) la punta de la soldadora, y la costumbre de comprar siempre de mas.


----------



## lucasjesus

Gracias por responder... Definitivamente voy a armar ampeg... Ahora tengo una duda, si tira 40W por canal porque quedo justo con el trafo??? 
Nunca hice un circuito impreso... Tengo todos los materiales, nada mas nunca me anime... Que papel fácil de conseguir me recomiendan para para la transferencia??? (me cuesta conseguir las hojas especiales)...
Estoy ansioso... Ya lo quiero armar...


----------



## Quercus

jorger dijo:


> El PCB virgen que no es uno solo, si no un lote de 5, me sale a 9€.
> El cloruro ferrico me sale a 15 €
> Todos los componentes (acostumbro a comprar sobrado por si las moscas, por cada componente 2 o 3 unidades más de lo que realmente necesito, pero no en todos claro) me sale a 17€ si no recuerdo mal.
> A eso sumale 4€ de gastos de envío.Total 45€
> 
> Con el STK me ahorro la mitad y puedo permitírmelo..
> Ya me gustaría poder hacer el Harman Kardon.. me gustó mucho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



En cada lugar venden con distinto precio, pero fijate: 
Un PCB virgen de baquelita de 20x 30 cm 4,5€ 
1/2L de agua oxigenada de 110 volúmenes 6,5€ 
1L de agua fuerte 1€ aprox. Lo que hace 12€ en total.

La última placa que he hecho para el Harman kardon mide 5,65 x 5,65cm. De la placa de 20 x 30 cm salen 15 módulos de amplificador y me sobra el 80% del acido, incluso si fuese de fibra de vidrio que vale 9€ me saldría por 16,50€, y contando con que tengo acido para revelar otra 4 o 5 placas mas del mismo tamaño.
  Lo que quiere decir que con 12€  tengo para:
   Dos modulos de amplificador
  Placa para los condensadores 
  Protector con retardo
  Soft start
  Previo ( si se quiere)  y me sobran material, creo que no es caro.

Fijate las que he revelado esta mañana con 160cc de acido y que ocupan algo mas de una placa de las que antes te comentaba, hay un MJL21193 de los que hacia Motorola para que sirva de referencia. Y si quieres que sigamos hablando del tema, dime algo por privado y nos vamos a otro hilo o empezaran a moderar mensajes.
Saludos


----------



## Quercus

lucasjesus dijo:


> Gracias por responder... Definitivamente voy a armar ampeg... Ahora tengo una duda, si tira 40W por canal porque quedo justo con el trafo???
> Nunca hice un circuito impreso... Tengo todos los materiales, nada mas nunca me anime... Que papel fácil de conseguir me recomiendan para para la transferencia??? (me cuesta conseguir las hojas especiales)...
> Estoy ansioso... Ya lo quiero armar...




  Si el trafo es de 30+30 voltios. Rectificados son 42+42 aprox. con esa potencia no da 40W, dara
  como minimo el doble. 80X2= 160W si el amplificador rinde el 65% haz la cuenta.
  En cuanto a el material y la forma de hacer el revelado, metete  en este hilo: Como grabar placas para impresos (Ataque quimico)
  Saludos


----------



## jorger

Quercus no hacia falta que repitieras el mensaje, ya lo he visto.Lo que pasa que suelo tardar un poco en escribir porque hago 4 cosas a la vez..

Son 12€ y no esta mal, el problema es que no puedo pedir pcbs individuales.. sino a lotes y por eso me sale mas caro.Aparte de todos los componentes... sale a casi 40 eur.Digamos que yo solito estoy en crisis.. y no es coña
Ese amplificador lo voy a hacer sí o si, pero será mas adelante cuando disponga de más dinero.

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## lucasjesus

Gracias por la pronta respuesta... Va a tirar mas todavía... Perfecto, el día que tenga unas cajas grandes mando a bobinar un trafo de mas potencia y le agrego 2 MOSFET mas por canal y me queda un equipo respetable...
Si voy a alimentar el circuito con 42+42 tengo que modificar algún valor o lo armo así como esta???


----------



## Quercus

jorger dijo:


> Quercus no hacia falta que repitieras el mensaje, ya lo he visto.Lo que pasa que suelo tardar un poco en escribir porque hago 4 cosas a la vez..
> 
> Son 12€ y no esta mal, el problema es que no puedo pedir pcbs individuales.. sino a lotes y por eso me sale mas caro.Aparte de todos los componentes... sale a casi 40 eur.Digamos que yo solito estoy en crisis.. y no es coña
> Ese amplificador lo voy a hacer sí o si, pero será mas adelante cuando disponga de más dinero.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo!



 No he repetido el mensaje Jorger, lo que ocurre es que cuando he contestado a lucasjesus hacia poco del mensaje que te he contestado a ti, el servidor ha intentado enlazarlos  al  estar en medio tu contestación, se le ha ido la pinza y ha repetido mi mensaje, ya lo he podido arreglardo.
  En cuanto a lo que dices de tu situación, solo me  queda decir “ De nada” y que la economía de cada uno manda sobre lo que cado uno queremos  hacer. 
   saludos



lucasjesus dijo:


> Gracias por la pronta respuesta... Va a tirar mas todavía... Perfecto, el día que tenga unas cajas grandes mando a bobinar un trafo de mas potencia y le agrego 2 MOSFET mas por canal y me queda un equipo respetable...
> Si voy a alimentar el circuito con 42+42 tengo que modificar algún valor o lo armo así como esta???



Que version de Ampeg quieres armar.


----------



## lucasjesus

quercus10 dijo:


> Que version de Ampeg quieres armar.



Esta... 
Ver el archivo adjunto 56150
La armo con esos valores??? en principio la quiero solo con 2 Mosfet por canal...


----------



## isaias el k-bro

si, están bien esos valores


----------



## pablit

Quercus1o,Crimson y demás.:

Gracias por tan hermosos circuitos!! desde el primer post quiero armarlo.

Empece por el ampeg (ya voy a legar al otro matón),para mi gran sorpresa cuando sueldo los 2 últimos componentes el IRFP240 no servia, me dijeron que me los iban a conseguir,hace un mes!, por eso les pido algunos recomendados para el remplazo , de ese o el par, hasta que me lleguen los originales! y pregunta  podrán ir algún par IRF?.

gracias y felicitaciones !

Saludos! P


----------



## Quercus

lucasjesus dijo:


> Esta...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56150
> La armo con esos valores??? en principio la quiero solo con 2 Mosfet por canal...



Las resistencia para alimentar el I.C. deverias subirlas hasta 1K5, el resto esta bien.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

ya que estamos hablando del ampeg, quiero ponerlo adentro de una fuente de pc, esta colocado sobre un disipador de procesador, toco los mosfet y queman lindo, es normal?


----------



## SERGIOD

lucasjesus dijo:


> Esta...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56150
> La armo con esos valores??? en principio la quiero solo con 2 Mosfet por canal...



Que version del ampeg esta haciendo la mayoria


----------



## Quercus

pablit dijo:


> ...les pido algunos recomendados para el remplazo , de ese o el par, hasta que me lleguen los originales! y pregunta  podrán ir algún par IRF?.



Prueba IRF9540  con   IRF530/540 tienen menos disipacion pero una corriente de drenador muy importante, y hasta +-50v max. valen. Unicamente tendras que acomodar las patas ensanchandolas.

Saludos





isaias el k-bro dijo:


> ya que estamos hablando del ampeg, quiero ponerlo adentro de una fuente de pc, esta colocado sobre un disipador de procesador, toco los mosfet y queman lindo, es normal?


*
Suponiendo* que sea la versión de crimson, alimentado con 33+33 ¿Que tipo de radiador es? Hay muchos, algunos son pequeños si no tienen un ventilador, el amplificador no calienta mucho pero no es en clase "D", algunas veces el problema esta en que el mosfet no hace buen contacto con el aluminio. Algunos de los aislantes que se reciclan de las fuentes de PC son de baja calidad, otras veces al ser un radiador que ha estado dando vueltas, puede tener algún piquete, que si coincide debajo del mosfet este *no asienta como debe* y no se refrigera bien.
  Tambien hay que saber que un mosfet que este a 50º no esta muy caliente, es normal (siempre que este funcionando a buen volumen, aunque todo esto es muy arbitrario) pero si lo tocamos quema. Lo ideal es tener un termómetro infrarrojo medio fiable y medirlo.
  Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Yo me quiero armar dos Harman Kardon para hacer un ampli a 12V, alimentándolos con una conmutada DC-DC... Pero hasta el momento no tengo placa de fibra para las dos cosas... 

Ni bien pueda empieza su construcción, no tengo dudas de que es un ampli excelente.

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

exactamente es ese, hace un tiempo que lo tenia tirado justamente porque no refrigeraba bien el athlon 7750 de mi pc.







no tengo un termómetro, pero quema, no para dejar marca pero si como para no volver a tocarlo.
que me conviene que tire o que saque aire del disipador


----------



## Tavo

Me parece que tenés un problema.  

Con ese tremendo disipador... los MOSFETs apenas tendrían que estar tibios!!! Estás dándole marcha al cooler? El ventilador tiene que empujar aire hacia el disipador, esa es la forma correcta.

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

si, igual no es gran el caudal de aire hacia el cooler, estoy pensando que algo anda mal. voy a ver si bajo el bias un poco.

el amplificador anda muy bien, eso es lo raro.

por las dudas: poniendo el tester para medir corriente en la posición de 20ma sobre la resistencia de 0.39 ohms, cuando debe medir? ronda por los 0.60ma


----------



## Tavo

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> por las dudas: poniendo el tester para medir corriente en la posición de 20ma sobre la resistencia de 0.39 ohms, cuando debe medir? ronda por los 0.60ma


"0,60mA" no son 60mA. Si querés decir el número en Amperes, entonces es "0,06 A".

Lo normal sería que esté entre 50 y 100mA.

Saludos.

PS: La "m" es minúscula y la "A" es mayúscula, mA.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

ahi me fije, y el tester daba 0,60 A, puse el tester en el rango de 10A



ahí lo ajuste y lo deje en 0,08 amperes, anda bien . . . . mi mujer no me deja subir el volumen pero suena bien y no calienta nada


----------



## Tavo

Sos un bestia!!!   

*¿No me digas que tenías seteado el BIAS en 600mA!!?* 

Agradecé que los MOSFETs no hayan volado... de milagro. Eso es una bestialidad para un clase AB.

Saludos. 

Para setear el BIAS, tenés que poner el rango mínimo de medición del téster, normalmente tienen 20mA, 200mA, 2000mA y 10A. Tendrías que ponerlo en *200mA* y medir así.

Una aclaración más, sobre las magnitudes:

"mili" es igual a 1000. Entonces, 1000 mili Amperes es 1A. Entonces 0,60 A son 600mA y 0,06 son 60mA.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

jajajaja si, como se nota que soy muy malo en matematicas.
pero me ayudo a aprender y ver que los mosfet son muy buenos.
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Tavo

Ahora si, con 60mA de BIAS y ese disipador con el cooler en marcha, tiene que estar directamente frío. Es más, podés quitar el cooler, ya no lo necesitás. 

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

es verdad esta frio, ni se calienta para nada.
como digo, no lo puedo probar con mucho volumen, pero antes calentaba mucho sin sonido

igual al cooler lo dejo, porque es la forma mas fácil de agarrarlo al gabinete de la fuente de pc


----------



## Quercus

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> es verdad esta frio, ni se calienta para nada.
> como digo, no lo puedo probar con mucho volumen, pero antes calentaba mucho sin sonido
> 
> igual al cooler lo dejo, porque es la forma mas fácil de agarrarlo al gabinete de la fuente de pc



 Bien veo que al final todo se arreglo, estupendo, ese tipo de radiador va muy bien para amplificadores pequeños,  lo he utilizado un par de veces con una biamplificacion  de 4 modulos Sinclair Z-30 colocándolo de tal forma que las aletas con el ventilador queden fuera, asi, el calor que produce no hay que sacarlo del gabinete y todo ha funcionado muy bien.
  No me extraña que calentara, tenias casi un clase “A”


----------



## isaias el k-bro

claro un clase A, ahora suena bien bastante bien, pero antes sonaba un poco casi nada mejor pero me podia hacer un bife ayer a la tarde sobre el mosfet!
mas tarde lo pruebo con toda haber que pasa y subo fotos de como esta quedando.

mi problema es que estoy usando una carcasa de fuente de pc vieja y era de la época donde la chapa era bastante mas gruesa y dura, no puedo hacer los agujeros para las borneras y las fichas rca.


----------



## Tavo

Si notás que suena peor que antes, podés subir un poco más el BIAS, hasta unos 100-150mA va bien, ya más que eso es sin sentido, los MOSFETs empiezan a calentar como locos y no tiene ningún sentido derrochar potencia en calor...

Por lo de la chapa gruesa...  No es que sea imposible de trabajar, cuesta más trabajo, pero con limas chiquitas, taladro y paciencia se puede hacer... 

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

no, suena bastante bien, un pequeño porcentaje desapareció, pero es nulo sigue gustándome su sonido.
seguramente a la tarde con paciencia hago los agujeros


----------



## Tavo

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> seguramente a la tarde con paciencia hago los agujeros


......................


----------



## isaias el k-bro

no tuve tiempo de hacer los agujeros, pero así va quedando






[/IMG]

disculpen el cablerio


----------



## isaias el k-bro

bueno les comento que paso la prueba, todo pero todo el día prendido, desde las 8 de la mañana hasta no se que hora pueda, no calienta nada ahora apenas tibia con ese cooler.
me confundí con los voltajes, esta en +-23

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Tavo

Che, tan baja tenés la tensión de alimentación?... Fijate si podés cambiar el trafo... lo ideal es alimentar ese bicho (Harman Kardon 50W) con +-35V... o por ahí. 

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola, es el ampeg ese, anda bien con ese voltaje.
lo tengo con ese trafo porque es el que entra ahí, para no dejar tirado el amplificador, tengo que hacer el otro canal y el ampeg de 4 transistores para hacerme un 2.1 para la futura casa que estoy construyendo.

tengo uno de +-40 no se bien de cuantos amperes, y otro igual que creo era de +-45
ese


----------



## Quercus

El Harman kardon lo he hecho funcionar desde +-25v hasta -+50v sin ningun problema


isaias el k-bro dijo:


> ...tengo uno de +-40 no se bien de cuantos amperes, y otro igual que creo era de +-45


  Esos transformadores que tienes -+40v y +-45 te dan +-56v y +-63v aprox. respectivamente, en el Ampeg de 4 mosfet ajustando la alimentación del I.C. y refrigerándolo bien se podría utilizar el de +-40v,  el otro creo que  _“es mucho arroz para tan poco pollo” _tendrías que buscar otro amplificador, el  _PA- 300_ o el Rotel RB-1070 por ejemplo aunque hay varios mas.
  saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola, ya rectificados tienen esos voltajes! ese de la foto lo voy a usar para los dos canales de 2 transistores y el de +-45 para el de 4.
gracias igualmente.

Ah me olvidaba, ese trafo tiene varios voltajes, tiene 29+29, 16 y 5
rectificados +-40, 22 y 7
el de 7v no lo voy a usar creo, los 22 si, pienso hacer una fuente dobladora para alimentar el filtro pasa bajos



aunque me tienta el PA-300 para los graves jeje


----------



## Quercus

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> ...ya rectificados tienen esos voltajes...
> 
> ...me tienta el PA-300 para los graves jeje



 Si ese voltaje es ya rectificado, es otra cosa, ahí encajan muchos amplificadores mas, el mismo Ampeg en la versión de 4 mosfet.  
  Si montas el PA-300 fijate que crimson también hizo una versión con los transistores de potencia aparte, creo que lo llamo PA-150 para un voltaje similar al tuyo, en fin tienes mucho donde elegir.

  Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

si también vi el PA-150, los dos están bien! por ahora no podre hacerlo, estoy haciendo mi casa y la economía no ayuda mucho . . . cuando pueda compra los mosfet que me faltan y pruebo el que tengo con 4 mosfet y +-45 y de ahí veo que hago a futuro.
Gracias


----------



## pablit

quercus10 dijo:


> Prueba IRF9540  con   IRF530/540 tienen menos disipacion pero una corriente de drenador muy importante, y hasta +-50v max. valen. Unicamente tendras que acomodar las patas ensanchandolas.



Gracias  Quercus  !

Salio andando de una nomas, con +-40V, TL082, resistores de 1k2, zener de 12v,PCB nuevo, efecto semisoldado SMD,( con respeto a y sin consentimiento de Crimson ). Casi nada de ruido al encenderlo  y 0 al apagarlo,quise ponerle el  par IRFP9140/140 pero no tuve suerte! asi que fui con los IRF hasta que consiga los que van .
Calidad de audio, Muy buena, testeado desde Ópera hasta Rock sin un milisegundo de silencio,, pronto los estaré comparando con el del primer post y el z-30.

Gracias DN.

Saludos P.


----------



## Tavo

El Z-30! Nahhhhh.... ese no tiene nada que hacer al lado de estos!


----------



## isaias el k-bro

no es verdad, es la primera ves que armo mosfet y me gustan mucho mas que los bipolares


----------



## Quercus

pablit dijo:


> Gracias  Quercus  !
> 
> Salio andando de una nomas, con +-40V, TL082, resistores de 1k2, zener de 12v,PCB nuevo, efecto semisoldado SMD,( con respeto a y sin consentimiento de Crimson ). Casi nada de ruido al encenderlo  y 0 al apagarlo,quise ponerle el  par IRFP9140/140 pero no tuve suerte! asi que fui con los IRF hasta que consiga los que van .
> Calidad de audio, Muy buena, testeado desde Ópera hasta Rock sin un milisegundo de silencio,, pronto los estaré comparando con el del primer post y el z-30.
> 
> Gracias DN.
> 
> Saludos P.



De nada ¡¡¡

Me alegro de que te funcionara sin problemas, a disfrutarlo... el TL82 si puedes, cambialo por un TL72 es de bajo ruido y por tanto mas apropiado para ello.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

ya que hablan del tl072, como andaría un jrc4558?


----------



## Quercus

Ese micro lo he utilizado, en la versión LM4558 en un circuito de ganancia y funciona perfectamente, las patas son compatibles pin a pin seria cuestión de cuando el amplificador funcione cambiar el TL072/NE5532 por este y ver que tal va, seguramente a oído no se aprecie diferencia de calidad.


----------



## pablit

Tavo dijo:


> El Z-30! Nahhhhh.... ese no tiene nada que hacer al lado de estos!                            .



Me imagino lo decís por los bipolares y no por el circuito.
 Puede ser para muchos oidos , el tema es que quiero probarlos, para los mios, por ahora los mosfet me gustan mucho, por eso lo del Z30, estoy buscando una catergoria para que la comparación sea lo mas justa posible (aunque como lograr eso si son diagramas diferentes no?).
También se me cruzo el PA50,y la version de z-30 de Cacho,por si es sobre el circuito, aunque vi que resibio buenas criticas por aca.tu recomendacion es bienbenida si te gusto alguno.



			
				quercus dijo:
			
		

> De nada ¡¡¡
> 
> Me alegro de que te funcionara sin problemas, a disfrutarlo... el TL82 si puedes, cambialo por un TL72 es de bajo ruido y por tanto mas apropiado para ello.
> 
> Saludos



Si gracias, es otra que me atormenta desde que los compre y me dijeron ¨llevalos que son los mismos, IDENTICOS¨solo me quedo  traermelos:enfadado:, para hacerlo andar de una vez, casi siempre venden lo que quieren!¡

saludos P.



si mal no recuerdo ese OP era conocido por una distorsion caracteristica que buscan algunos guitarristas en los pedales.
 Tratando de revivir algunos Pedales viejos de una marca famosa, que no me acuerdo cual, se encontraban con el problema de no encontralos, asi que los remplazaban por los TLO pero sin los mismo resultados,dado a que estos ultimos daban mejor calidad de audio,malas noticias para ellos.

saludos¡


----------



## foro666

Muchas gracias por los circuitos, me han llamado la atención por lo sencillo de los mismos y los comentarios de la buena calidad que ofrecen.

Me gustaría probarlos todos, pero como no tengo ni tiempo ni espacio no puedo ni pensar en ello (tengo 2 bichos de 18 meses). Mi primera intención es recuperar conocimiento perdidos de electrónica.

Pero me ha gustado mucho y pretendía probar con los mosfet. Lo que si puedo hacer es simularlos con el multisim. Me gustaría montar uno de los tres para un viejo bafle (sin pareja) que uso en el pueblo para tener música, actualmente posee un amplificador con un tda.


He simulado el ampeg inicial y el de nelson sobre el harman. Me ha sorprendido mucho los datos que me ha dado el de nelson, dejo imágenes y el circuito, pero el ampeg no he podido probarlo ya que no me da señal tras la primera mitad del tl0. No se que hago mal.


Si querría preguntaros algo ¿me puedo fiar de la simulación?


Por favor si digo una tontería agradecería se me corrigiese.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

uh, lastima que soldé el integrado a la placa, si hubiera puesto zócalo podía probar


----------



## Quercus

foro666 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los circuitos, me han llamado la atención por lo sencillo de los mismos y los comentarios de la buena calidad que ofrecen.
> 
> Me gustaría probarlos todos, pero como no tengo ni tiempo ni espacio no puedo ni pensar en ello (tengo 2 bichos de 18 meses). Mi primera intención es recuperar conocimiento perdidos de electrónica.
> 
> Pero me ha gustado mucho y pretendía probar con los mosfet. Lo que si puedo hacer es simularlos con el multisim. Me gustaría montar uno de los tres para un viejo bafle (sin pareja) que uso en el pueblo para tener música, actualmente posee un amplificador con un tda.
> 
> 
> He simulado el ampeg inicial y el de nelson sobre el harman. Me ha sorprendido mucho los datos que me ha dado el de nelson, dejo imágenes y el circuito, pero el ampeg no he podido probarlo ya que no me da señal tras la primera mitad del tl0. No se que hago mal.
> Si querría preguntaros algo ¿me puedo fiar de la simulación?
> Por favor si digo una tontería agradecería se me corrigiese.


  ¿Esos “bichos” son de los que: De pequeños andan a 4 patas de mayores a dos y de viejos a tres?
  Si es asi, tienes un problema, y gordo. 
  En las simulaciones no te puedo ayudar, nunca he simulado un circuito. Pero yo que tu, utilizaba el  tiempo en  montar uno, me dejaba de simulaciones  (Por lo menos de estos, funcionan perfectamente) y  a disfrutarlo, en tu casa o la del pueblo, de paso, mientras lo montas te distraes del problema de los “bichos”.


isaias el k-bro dijo:


> uh, lastima que soldé el integrado a la placa, si hubiera puesto zócalo podía probar


  Pues si, podrías haber salido de la duda. 
  Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

yo tengo uno de esos, pero de 7 meses! son hermosos, pero a veces no te dejan hacer nada o encuentras uno de tus destornilladores en su boca


----------



## Tavo

Buenas.

Ya tengo casi listo un amplificador Harman Kardon, lo armé en la placa anterior que había salido "mal". Aquella placa era estéreo (dos canales) y la pista que se había levantado era solamente en un canal, entonces corté la placa al medio y rescaté el otro canal que estaba sano, y lo seguí armado porque me interesa probarlo a ver que tal. Si me convence, vuelvo a armar la placa en estéreo y definitivamente.

Tengo una duda. No tenía preset de 5K para el BIAS, en su lugar puse uno de 2K, ¿Podrá funcionar igual?

Otra pregunta, con +-35V y 8 ohms de carga, alcanzará los 50W?

Saludos.

Ah, y tengo otra pregunta! 

¿Qué diferencias hay entre el ampli mosfet que posteó Crimson y el Harman Kardon? Son dos esquemáticos totalmente diferentes no?
Pregunto porque también tengo ganas de probar el de Crimson...


----------



## Sergibal

Tengo una consulta para Crimson: En esta pagina http://www.redcircuits.com/Page100.htm hay un circuito con Mosfet, que utiliza los mismos transistores IRFP240 y IRFP9240, y utiliza +/-40 V y solo lleva un par; será posible que el circuito AMPEG de dos mosfet se pueda alimentar con esa tension? Gracias de antemanto por la respuesta.


----------



## pablit

crimson dijo:


> Yo creo que se puede, pero agrandando mucho el disipador, sin embargo, en el circuito original de Ampeg, para 100W a +/-50V utilizan 4 MOSFET, así que debés estar jugando muy al límite con dos solos. Saludos C   #78



no soy crimson peeerooo....

Te cuento que yo lo estoy alimentando con +-40 y va tranquilo todavía no exploto nada,lo único que hice fue fue ajustar el valor de alimentación del IC  Ω.



crimson dijo:


> pero agrandando mucho el disipador


Yo lo estoy usando con este disipador nunca lo uso mas de 50% calienta pero no es grave, con un cooler  seria lo  mejor  usandolo a plena potencia.

(foto de ernestogn)


----------



## Quercus

Tavo dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Ya tengo casi listo un amplificador Harman Kardon, lo armé en la placa anterior que había salido "mal". Aquella placa era estéreo (dos canales) y la pista que se había levantado era solamente en un canal, entonces corté la placa al medio y rescaté el otro canal que estaba sano, y lo seguí armado porque me interesa probarlo a ver que tal. Si me convence, vuelvo a armar la placa en estéreo y definitivamente.
> 
> Tengo una duda. No tenía preset de 5K para el BIAS, en su lugar puse uno de 2K, ¿Podrá funcionar igual?
> 
> Otra pregunta, con +-35V y 8 ohms de carga, alcanzará los 50W?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ah, y tengo otra pregunta!
> 
> ¿Qué diferencias hay entre el ampli mosfet que posteó Crimson y el Harman Kardon? Son dos esquemáticos totalmente diferentes no?
> Pregunto porque también tengo ganas de probar el de Crimson...




Un preset de 2K donde debe ir 5k, igual no te regula adecuadamente mejor mira si consigues 10k.
En cuanto a la potencia que entrega, no tengo con que medirla, pero no debe andar muy lejos de esa potencia.

Si te refieres a la calidad que puedan dar, el Harman Kardon es un diseño antiguo, como muchos de los que hay en el foro, fácil de montar y con pocos elementos que suena muy bien, doy fe de ello. El Ampeg es un diseño mas elaborado y que suena para mi gusto mejor, pero esto lo notaremos si tenemos buenos altavoces, si son  mediocres, da igual. Podemos montar el mejor amplificador que tengamos a mano, si los altavoces son mediocres el dinero que invertimos en el amplificador NO ha merecido la pena. 

Mi forma de hacerlo sería:
1º los mejores altavoces que podamos comprar 
2º con lo que nos quede, el mejor amplificador al que nos llegue el presupuesto (si no me llega me espero y ahorro)  
Al contrario a mi entender… vamos mal.
Para que nos entendamos: Yo prefiero el Z30 o el 50W mosfet de este hilo con altavoces Beyma, por poner algo de lo que estoy acostumbrado a oír,  antes que el Ampeg, el Dogc-H, el Sigma, el Rotel, el Diamond…. con altavoces  “”wanchinlu”” . 
Saludos


----------



## crimson

Para sergibal, te comento que hace poco reparé un amplificador Crate de guitarra, alimentado a +/- 44V con 1 IRFP240 y 1 IRFP9240 y funcionaba sin problemas, calculo que más de 80W tiraba. En el Ampeg original trabajan con 2 240 y 2 9240 con +/- 50V, calculo que por ahí anda el límite. Saludos C


----------



## Sergibal

Ok Crimson, lo que ocurre es que hace poco hice rebobinar transformador de buen tamaño, y lo solicité a 35+35V, rectificados dan +/- 49V, entonces este trafo va mejor con el AMPEG de 4 mosfet, [pienso que para subwoofer sería excelente] este era el dato que necesitaba, ahora a luchar por sacar el impreso correctamente. Gracias a todos los miembros de este gran foro y un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Hice una revision del 50W mosfet del primer post con algunas mejoras y corregida la errata de las resistencias de 5k6 y 56k  llevo unos días probándolo y calienta menos que el primero (dichosa errata y mea culpa por no verla) en fin espero que los que lean esto la corrijan, verán que mejora, es solo cambiarlas de sitio.
  En cuanto prepare fotos y archivos los subo y pediré a ver si los pueden poner junto al primero, para que lean y corrijan  la errata.
  Tengo el PCB de alguna revisión mas, conforme las monte y pruebe las subiré  
  Saludos


----------



## crazysound

zopilote dijo:


> Vamos a llenar de diseños, este posts dedicados a los mosfet (antes que los falsifiquen).
> 
> Y justamente cuando ya tenia al Ampeg ruteado me sales con que ya lo habias posteado, gracias de todas formas, lo tomare para mejorar el mio (solo para tus ojos).
> Tambien estoy por probar un amplificador de 50W mosfet, que tenia en la pc vieja. Es un diseño que lo usan con bipolares, pero por allí alguien le chanto los IRF a ver como va el asunto.
> 
> 
> Etolipoz



Hola Zipote, cuál serían los esquema de estas placas? El ampeg 40?

Saludos..


----------



## zopilote

El esquema del ampeg40 esta en las primeras paginas.


crimson dijo:


> Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan con este tipo de transistores a la salida. Bueno, les dejo las fotos, circuito e información, para el que quiera disfrutar de este bichito. Saludos C


 Y en cuanto al esquema del otro, no se donde deje sus restos, tendre que ordenar un poco.


----------



## Quercus

Aquí esta la  versión 2  del 50W con mosfet del primer post, pido a algun moderador que por favor suba los archivos al primer post, con la siguiente aclararacion:
*“Debo aclarar que en la primera versión hay una errata en las resistencias de 5k6 y 56k, están invertidas, es solo cambiarlas de lugar para que quede como deve”*
  El tamaño de esta versión es prácticamente el mismo de la anterior.
  En esta versión he utilizado los mosfet IRF9540N y IRF530N (el IRF540N no lo tenían en existencia en ese momento y el IRF530N va sobrado.

  Saludos

*Nota del Modereitor:*
Estos datos/fotos se encuentran re-ubicados en el *primer comentario*


----------



## Tavo

Me gusta!! Muy bien logrado el diseño... no prometo de armarlo porque no tengo los mosfets y me faltan algunas cosas más... pero lo tendré en cuenta! 

Muchas gracias por el aporte, Quercus, como siempre excelentes tus montajes.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Gracias Tavo, echale un vistazo a esto, también hay una foto en mi perfil….  estoy de pruebas y todo satisfactorio…. Cuando termine lo posteare.
  Saludos


----------



## luisba

Hola 
He estado mirando y este me parece un buen ampli para unos altavoces de 80w que tengo.
Lo entiendo casi todo pero como nuevo que soy me surge la duda de qué es ese componente cuadrado que en el diagrama aparece como un potenciómetro y no pone el valor.
La bombilla con la que tengo que probar es de 100w verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo

luisba dijo:


> Hola
> He estado mirando y este me parece un buen ampli para unos altavoces de 80w que tengo.
> Lo entiendo casi todo pero como nuevo que soy me surge la duda de qué es ese componente cuadrado que en el diagrama aparece como un potenciómetro y no pone el valor.


Por allí hay un preset (Potenciómetro de pre-ajuste) que en el diseño del impreso aparece como un rectángulo con un tornillo.


> La bombilla con la que tengo que probar es de 100w verdad?


40W y de a una sola etapa por ves (Si es estéreo)


----------



## luisba

Gracias Fogonazo


----------



## Quercus

Si había dudas por ahí… por si acaso… despejadas… _este_ circuito funciona 100%
  Aunque me falta la resistencia que va en paralelo con la bobina (no tenia,  se me olvido comprarla) lo he probado a ver que tal, como esperaba al estar basado en el anterior circuito arranco a la primera y todo ha  funcionado perfectamente, ya está montado y funcionando, con un sonido de primera. 
  Saludos


----------



## crimson

¡¡¡Buenísimo Quercus!!!  Ya te estoy "usando" la placa para amarme uno. Gracias por compartir los datos. Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias crimson, lo he tenido todo el fin de semana escuchando música variada de la que me gusta, desde Dire Straits a Buika (tiene unas colaboraciones con Chucho y Bebo Valdes fantásticas)  y un placer. 

  Lo probé con NE5532, LM4558 y TL072 me falta con el  LF353 y a oído, no sabria decir si hay diferencia de sonido. 
Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

esa era mi duda justamente si había diferencia entre ellos


----------



## megasysfix

quercus10, realice la modificación que realizaste, note una leve baja en la temperatura de los mosfet, desde los 70° hasta los 25°, pero noto una pequeña diferencia en el sonido, pero la temperatura nunca a sido un tema de preocupacion para mi jejeje, bueno gracias por la aclaración, almenos ahora puedo montar el amplificador en mi camioneta sin miedo a que estalle.

Saludos!!!!.


----------



## Quercus

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> esa era mi duda justamente si había diferencia entre ellos


Bueno Isaías, ten en cuenta que lo que dije es muy subjetivo, para notarlo fielmente habría que hacer una prueba ABX, mi oído, no es como el de crimson, entrenado para ello, lo mejor es que si puedes hagas las pruebas, los I.C. no son caros, al menos aquí 60 centimos de euro de media.
  Otra cosa que he visto, es que dependiendo del I.C. cambia el voltaje de salida en reposo.



megasysfix dijo:


> quercus10, realice la modificación que realizaste, note una leve baja en la temperatura de los mosfet, desde los 70° hasta los 25°, pero noto una pequeña diferencia en el sonido, pero la temperatura nunca a sido un tema de preocupacion para mi jejeje, bueno gracias por la aclaración, al menos ahora puedo montar el amplificador en mi camioneta sin miedo a que estalle.
> 
> Saludos!!!!.


  ¿...Una leve baja de 70º a 25º? .... creo que es algo mas que leve…

La diferencia de sonido a la que te refieres ¿es a peor, a mejor o solo diferente?
  He notado que se le ha quitado practicamente todo el ruido de encendido y le ha quedado uno leve de apagado muy suave.  
  Me alegro que ahora lo puedas disfrutar en tu camioneta, los que yo monte, no he ido a modificarlos todavía, como están bien refrigerados y tienen protector con retardo  no hay problema por ahí y me estoy demorando en hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

el mio tampoco es entrenado y por ello no creo que haya alguna diferencia importante. en que afectaría el diferente voltaje de salida?


----------



## foro666

Primero gracias, por los circuitos y adelantadas por la respuesta.

Tengo casi todos los componentes de la versión del Harman Kardon, salvo los condensadores de mica, que no encuentro en mi ciudad de forma directa. ¿Importa si los pongo cerámicos? No es para una prueba, viendo que funciona bien, he comprado resistencias de película metálica, etc. En mi tienda he preguntado y ni me las traen. He intentado buscar por internet el motivo, específico audio y no he encontrado nada significativo.

Otra duda, quería ponerle un control de volumen, me bastará solo con un pote de digamos 47k o me merecerá la pena, para este ampli, hacer algo como esto:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificadores/previoinversor/previo inversor.html

Otra duda me surge al ver que en el modelo original no tiene las caracteristicas resistencias de los dispositivos de salida. Si he visto que en la version con transistores equivalentes, el maestro de los pcb's "quercus10" (me encantan sus diseños), sí las ha incluido, ha puesto de 0,22 y 2w. ¿Sería mejor incluirselas?

¿Demasiadas dudas verdad?

Gracias.


----------



## Quercus

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> el mio tampoco es entrenado y por ello no creo que haya alguna diferencia importante. en que afectaría el diferente voltaje de salida?


  Haber si alguien con mas conocimientos que yo quisiera explicarlo, o por lo menos dar una idea.


foro666 dijo:


> Primero gracias, por los circuitos y adelantadas por la respuesta.
> 
> Tengo casi todos los componentes de la versión del Harman Kardon, salvo los condensadores de mica, que no encuentro en mi ciudad de forma directa. ¿Importa si los pongo cerámicos? No es para una prueba, viendo que funciona bien, he comprado resistencias de película metálica, etc. En mi tienda he preguntado y ni me las traen. He intentado buscar por internet el motivo, específico audio y no he encontrado nada significativo.
> 
> Otra duda, quería ponerle un control de volumen, me bastará solo con un pote de digamos 47k o me merecerá la pena, para este ampli, hacer algo como esto:
> 
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificadores/previoinversor/previo inversor.html
> 
> Otra duda me surge al ver que en el modelo original no tiene las caracteristicas resistencias de los dispositivos de salida. Si he visto que en la version con transistores equivalentes, el maestro de los pcb's "quercus10" (me encantan sus diseños), sí las ha incluido, ha puesto de 0,22 y 2w. ¿Sería mejor incluirselas?
> 
> ¿Demasiadas dudas verdad?
> 
> Gracias.


  Hola foro666, los condensadores aconseja mica, pero es un problema encontrarlos sin recurrir a internet, prueba con styroflex que es similar, si la tienda donde compras tiene relación con Ariston Electronica S.A.  (distribuye en España) te puede traer 22pF y 390pF que los tienen en existencia los que yo tengo me los traen de allí, si no es posible bajamos el listón a cerámicos, yo los he usado y bien, pero los mido antes con un capacimetro para que sean lo mas próximos posible, pues algunos suelen variar bastante, a no ser que consigas unos que tienen un tachon negro arriba del todo esos son muy...muy exactos.
cuando los mido con el capacimetro coinciden todos practicamente con el valor que trae.

  De ese control de volumen, me hablo un amigo del foro Argentino, y de que lo estaba probando pero no tenía conclusiones, asi que por ahí no te puedo ayudar.

  En cuanto a lo ultimo que planteas, te puedo sugerir que consigas todo lo que te falta y esperes un poco y mejor monta la ultima versión (todo lo de la primera vale para la segunda) que es la que tu comentas y que hay una foto aquí en mi perfil,  el ruteado tiene mejoras importantes aparte de otros elementos.


----------



## megasysfix

quercus10 dijo:


> Bueno Isaías, ten en cuenta que lo que dije es muy subjetivo, para notarlo fielmente habría que hacer una prueba ABX, mi oído, no es como el de crimson, entrenado para ello, lo mejor es que si puedes hagas las pruebas, los I.C. no son caros, al menos aquí 60 centimos de euro de media.
> Otra cosa que he visto, es que dependiendo del I.C. cambia el voltaje de salida en reposo.
> 
> 
> ¿...Una leve baja de 70º a 25º? .... creo que es algo mas que leve…
> 
> La diferencia de sonido a la que te refieres ¿es a peor, a mejor o solo diferente?
> He notado que se le ha quitado practicamente todo el ruido de encendido y le ha quedado uno leve de apagado muy suave.
> Me alegro que ahora lo puedas disfrutar en tu camioneta, los que yo monte, no he ido a modificarlos todavía, como están bien refrigerados y tienen protector con retardo  no hay problema por ahí y me estoy demorando en hacerlo.
> 
> Saludos


Una "leve" jejejejejej, me faltaron las comillas jeje, el sonido es peor pero la nada misma, una persona común no lo notaria, el ruido de encendido se ha quitado completamente como dices, y al apagarlo simplemente suena como un pup que me imagino que es por la descarga de los filtros, pero es muy bajo y no es molestoso.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## pablit

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> el mio tampoco es entrenado y por ello no creo que haya alguna diferencia importante. en que afectaría el diferente voltaje de salida?





quercus10 dijo:


> Haber si alguien con mas conocimientos que yo quisiera explicarlo, *o por lo menos dar una idea*.


Se refieren al daño que le puede causar a los parlantes?

Si se refieren al daño que le ocasiona a los parlantes el tema es, que en AC aumentando la frecuencia la impedancia aumenta, y Después viene ley de ohm, menos corriente.

 En CC  no va a aumentar esa resistencia,por lo cual vamos a tener mucha corriente.

 Al tener continua no hay alternancias (redundante si ya sé), por lo que el parlante no se va a mover hacia atrás y  hacia adelante, desperdiciando energía , así que mucha de esa energía se va a transformar en calor asesinando a la bobina del parlante.

si me equivoco me corrigen.

Acá tecnicdeso, trata algo del tema.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/resistencia-impedancia-potencia-frecuencia-8-ohms-13377/


----------



## isaias el k-bro

dios . . . me confundí mas jajaja


----------



## isaias el k-bro

recordando bien, cuando probé el amplificador la primera ves, lo hice con un pequeño parlante de un home teather que había muerto un microlab de 2,5" 10w a 6 ohms . . . . . sonaba bien pero cuando fui subiendo el volumen un poco empezo a salir humo y murió jajaja


----------



## Quercus

pablit dijo:


> Se refieren al daño que le puede causar a los parlantes?


  Se agradece la explicacion pablit, pero no va por ahí. Me refiero a los voltios de salida, en reposo y con la entrada en corto, hablamos de  milivoltios, que cuanto mas próximos a cero, mejor.
Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

ahora entendí mejor, gracias


----------



## pablit

quercus10 dijo:


> Se agradece la explicacion pablit, pero no va por ahí. Me refiero a los voltios de salida, en reposo y con la entrada en corto, hablamos de  milivoltios, que cuanto mas próximos a cero, mejor.
> Saludos



Si lo sé, hablamos de la misma tensión, aunque sean milivolts de cc, le hacen mal al parlante, (para no obscurecer mas antes hable de mucha corriente, esto fue comparándolo con lo ideal (0) o con lo mínimo de  CC que se puede admitir en la bobina)



pablit dijo:


> Se refieren al daño que le puede causar a los parlantes?



Ahora lo que queda es el amplificador,según lo que he leído, para llegar a esos 0V tan deseados a la salida de ampli, hay algunas cosas básicas que se tiene que tener (creo las únicas).La misma tensión de alimentación en cada rama ,y tener apareados los transistores, y   resistencias importantes para el caso.

Transistores apareados'??... para algunos un mito o marketing, (sirve para nada), para otros algo razonable u optativo, (en algunos aspectos no hay diferencia), y para otros algo que se debe hacer para evitar volar la etapa de potencia (dependiendo del circuito), o mantener la fidelidad (independientemente del circuito).

Respecto a que problema le trae al amplificador estar tirando mas para un lado, poca información útil encontré de esto, lo único que leí, es algo básico, 'que labura mas una rama que a la otra', cosa que podria no ser menor, en cuyo caso lamentablemente no ayude en nada, porque seguimos con la misma pregunta , en que afecta al ampli un valor distinto de cero a la salida?.
En fin no quiero confundir a nadie lamento si lo  hice anteriormente.
  .                             ..............

Aproposito quercus10, te quedaron muy,lindas esas placas!!.


----------



## foro666

Gracias por la contestación, quercus10.

Exactamente me refería a esta versión:

Ver el archivo adjunto 68718

Así que me esperaré, a que lo tengas listo. Mientras preparo la fuente y el portector de altavoces.


Lo del tema de volumen era simplemente si merecía la pena complicarme, ya que no hablamos de un amplificador de caracteristicas espectaculares. De todas maneras probaré ya que no es un cirtuito complicado y en el multisim parece funcionar bien.

La página que me dices de Ariston es identica a la que uso para consutar precios de componentes:

http://www.ondaradio.es/


Gracias por la pronta respuesta


----------



## Quercus

pablit dijo:


> Si lo sé, hablamos de la misma tensión, aunque sean milivolts de cc, le hacen mal al parlante, (para no obscurecer mas antes hable de mucha corriente, esto fue comparándolo con lo ideal (0) o con lo mínimo de CC que se puede admitir en la bobina)


Pues agradecido nuevamente, no sabia que unos pocos milivoltios (por tener algo tangible, en un amplificador que funcione de forma estable, lo más que he medido han sido 50mV) podían dañar el parlante, todos los días se aprende algo.


pablit dijo:


> Ahora lo que queda es el amplificador,según lo que he leído, para llegar a esos 0V tan deseados a la salida de ampli, hay algunas cosas básicas que se tiene que tener (creo las únicas).La misma tensión de alimentación en cada rama ,y tener apareados los transistores, y resistencias importantes para el caso.


Para el tema de la simetría en reposo, observe lo siguiente, por poner un ejemplo y dar un dato y que se vea la importancia que tiene esto: 
El P3A de E.S.P. montado con los transistores de entrada sin aparear y resistencias de carbón daba 45mV. A la salida, en reposo con la entrada en corto. Con los mismos transistores pero apareados, acoplados térmicamente y resistencias metal film se quedaba en 4mV. Creo que merece la pena. 


pablit dijo:


> Transistores apareados'??... para algunos un mito o marketing, (sirve para nada), para otros algo razonable u optativo, (en algunos aspectos no hay diferencia), y para otros algo que se debe hacer para evitar volar la etapa de potencia (dependiendo del circuito), o mantener la fidelidad (independientemente del circuito).
> Respecto a que problema le trae al amplificador estar tirando mas para un lado, poca información útil encontré de esto, lo único que leí, es algo básico, 'que labura mas una rama que a la otra', cosa que podria no ser menor, en cuyo caso lamentablemente no ayude en nada, porque seguimos con la misma pregunta, en que afecta al ampli un valor distinto de cero a la salida?.
> En fin no quiero confundir a nadie lamento si lo hice anteriormente.


En cuanto a los apareos de los transistores de salida (Transistores, Mosfet no, estos últimos hay que aparearlos, si o si, en amplificadores de mas de una pareja) como bien dices, hay más de una opinión. 
Casi al comienzo de mi lucha con el Eagle, hice el primer PCB del P68 de E.S.P. Cacho me ayudo en el mar de dudas que tenia sobre el amplificador y ezaballa me oriento en el tema de aparear los transistores de salida (estoy muy agradecido a los dos) entonces tenia una opinión, ahora tengo la misma, pero digamos que reeducada.
Cuando compro una partida de transistores/mosfet, los que sea, lo primero que hago es medirlos para ver su ganancia y utilizarlos lo mas parejos posible.


pablit dijo:


> A proposito quercus10, te quedaron muy,lindas esas placas!!.


Gracias me alegro de que te gusten


foro666 dijo:


> Así que me esperaré, a que lo tengas listo. Mientras preparo la fuente y el portector de altavoces.


  Esta casi.

Saludos 

P.D. Miento, lo primero que hago no es medirlos, si son de potencia, lo primero es asegurarme de que no son falsos si tengo dudas.


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola quercus10, muy buenos estos amplificadores mosfet que has construido, pero he visto las paginas del post y encuentro todos los esquematicos de los amplificadores mosfet de 50W pero no encuentro el esquematico del ampeg de 4 transistores mosfet, solo encuentro el PCB, disculpa si estoy equivocado no se si se me paso y no lo vi, en todo caso si es asi agradeceria los postearas.

Un saludo.


----------



## zopilote

Crimson tuvo la gentileza de mostrarnos su diseño, pero no lo encuentro, pero el diagrama original esta en el foro. y Quercus10 nos regalo su version de pcb en dos oportunidades.


----------



## pablit

Como bien dijo zopilote

Digrama de crimson  100W Ampeg 4 mosfet diagrama

y los PCB por quercus10, sus 2 versiones Ampeg 4 mosfet  PCB 2.0  ....   Ampeg 4 mosfet PCB 2.1

saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

pablit dijo:


> Como bien dijo zopilote
> 
> Digrama de crimson  100W Ampeg 4 mosfet diagrama
> 
> y los PCB por quercus10, sus 2 versiones Ampeg 4 mosfet  PCB 2.0  ....   Ampeg 4 mosfet PCB 2.1
> 
> saludos



gracias pablit por aclarar esto de las versiones



zopilote dijo:


> Vamos a llenar de diseños, este posts dedicados a los mosfet (antes que los falsifiquen).
> 
> Y justamente cuando ya tenia al Ampeg ruteado me sales con que ya lo habias posteado, gracias de todas formas, lo tomare para mejorar el mio (solo para tus ojos).
> Tambien estoy por probar un amplificador de 50W mosfet, que tenia en la pc vieja. Es un diseño que lo usan con bipolares, pero por allí alguien le chanto los IRF a ver como va el asunto.
> 
> 
> Etolipoz



hola zopilote ya probaste esos pbs que subiste


----------



## yoelmati

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí esta la  versión 2  del 50W con mosfet del primer post, pido a algun moderador que por favor suba los archivos al primer post, con la siguiente aclararacion:
> *“Debo aclarar que en la primera versión hay una errata en las resistencias de 5k6 y 56k, están invertidas, es solo cambiarlas de lugar para que quede como deve”*
> El tamaño de esta versión es prácticamente el mismo de la anterior.
> En esta versión he utilizado los mosfet IRF9540N y IRF530N (el IRF540N no lo tenían en existencia en ese momento y el IRF530N va sobrado.
> 
> Saludos



Hola como les va?,quería saber si es lo mismo usar los IRF9540 Y IRF540 o IRF530 pero sin la N,  por lo que vi la diferencia esta mas bien en los A que manejan;

El IRF9540N maneja ( segun el datasheet ) -23 A; sin "N" 19A

El IRF540N maneja  22A; sin "N" 28A.

no se si habrá  algún inconveniente en usarlos, pero por las dudas pregunto, para no mandarme una "macana". 

Gracias y saludos.

Mathias.


----------



## Quercus

Hola yoelmati, puedes usar cualquiera de los dos, yo puse esos porque según lei por ahí los marcados “N” aparte de aguantar mas corriente eran específicos para audio, como al comprarlos  no había diferencia de precio, por lo menos donde los compre, puse esos por ser mas robustos, la verdad los primeros que monte no llevaban “N”  no he apreciado diferencia y no se si habrá quien la aprecie, asi que coloca los que mejor te convenga, cualquier IRF9540/540 va sobrado para funcionar a 4Ω.
  Saludos


----------



## yoelmati

Hola quercus10, gracias por responder , lo único que espero es que en mi país (Uruguay), no salgan muy caros... 

Saludos, Mathias


----------



## Quercus

Los IRF530/9530 aunque inferiores, también los puedes utilizar, aquí la diferencia de precio, entre estos y los IRF540/9540  es minima, algunas veces estos últimos son mas baratos, al menos donde compro, por ser mucho mas demandados. En la distrubucion de elementos del PDF puse uno de cada porque fue los que utilice, pero de poder/querer ponerlos los mejores son los terminados en “40” y si es con la “N” mucho mejor, aunque solo sea por robustos.
  Saludos


----------



## johnsamuel

hola Crimson, me podrias decir que programa o software utilizas para hacer tus diagramas y PCBs, este programa me gusta mas que el EAGLE. gracias.
Saludos.!!.


----------



## crimson

Hola johnsamuel, yo *uso el EAGLE*, tal vez lo veas diferente porque le doy un toquecito de Corel o Paint para personalizarlo a mi gusto. Saludos C


----------



## johnsamuel

hola Crimson, para dibujar los esquemas o diagramas tambien utilizas el corel o paint?, en lo personal no me gusta la presentacion de los esquemas del EAGLE, he visto la presentacion del esquema del amplificador 50w mosfet y me agrado mucho, desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.!!.


----------



## crimson

Así es johnsamuel, el esquema de Eagle lo exporto a mapa de bits monocromo, luego lo abro con el Corel o el Paint y le hago de las mías (le relleno los diodos, le agrego letras y números), desde ya queda mucho mejor que el original. Saludos C


----------



## nicolas

Hola chicos les voy mostrando lo que voy a realizar... un sistema triamplificado... ahi van unas fotitos del proceso...


----------



## SERGIOD

nicolas dijo:


> Hola chicos les voy mostrando lo que voy a realizar... un sistema triamplificado... ahi van unas fotitos del proceso...



Realmente te esta quedando bien bonito te felicito se ve que lo estas haciendo con mucho cariño y paciencia


----------



## isaias el k-bro

nicolas esta quedando muy bueno


----------



## Quercus

Muy bien Nicolas, esas placas estan estupendas... si te preparas buenos parlantes no te vas a arrepentir por mucho trabajo que te de...
Saludos


----------



## pacotachuela

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí tienes la version 2 del Harman Kardon
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66448
> 
> Porfa, podrias subir el pcb en .pdf. Estoy re indeciso que version armar, si la 2 del Harman o la 2 del ampeg 40. Quiero calidad para escuchar led zeppelin jaja. No importa cuanto se gasta si se disfruta. Si me pueden ayudar con la decisión y tmb pido algun pre ampli con control de tono (si alguien tiene para recomendar alguno.
> 
> Saludos y geniales los aportes


----------



## ernestogn

pacotachuela dijo:


> quercus10 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí tienes la version 2 del Harman Kardon
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66448
> 
> ...................Estoy re indeciso que version armar, si la 2 del Harman o la 2 del ampeg 40. Quiero calidad para escuchar led zeppelin jaja. .................
> 
> Saludos y geniales los aportes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entonces estamos armando el mismo amplificador....
> 
> El ampeg daria mas potencia no??
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## pablit

ernestogn dijo:


> El ampeg daria mas potencia no??


   La alimentación que pueden tener ambos  es casi la misma, en mi opinión, unos cuantos watts no creo que denote mucha diferencia al escuchar.



pacotachuela dijo:


> ... y tmb pido algun pre ampli con control de tono (si alguien tiene para recomendar alguno...


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/preamplificador-control-tonos-4429/ project 97​
 También hay uno con tda1524 muy simple y uno Rotel en el foro.

saludos¡


----------



## Quercus

pacotachuela dijo:


> Porfa, podrias subir el pcb en .pdf. Estoy re indeciso que version armar, si la 2 del Harman o la 2 del ampeg 40. Quiero calidad para escuchar led zeppelin jaja. No importa cuanto se gasta si se disfruta. Si me pueden ayudar con la decisión y tmb pido algun pre ampli con control de tono (si alguien tiene para recomendar alguno.
> 
> Saludos y geniales los aportes



 Si no te importa la diferencia de precio (que no es mucha) y tienes, o vas a tener buenos parlantes, no hay mas que decir, monta el Ampeg, pero si los parlantes son normalitos no vas a notar diferencia de calidad. 
  En cuanto a la potencia si los alimentas con el mismo voltaje, la potencia es parecida, pero si lo alimentas con +-45/+-50v y lo conectas a 4Ω mejor monta el Ampeg en la versión de 4 mosfet por seguridad. Todo esto, según mi opinión.
  De los previos que te ha recomendado pablit, me quedo con el Rotel.
  En cuanto al PDF te voy a dar a elegir (PCB a la carta, que más se puede pedir…) lo quieres con 2SCxxx,  con MPSAxx o como el de la foto de mi perfil con BCxxx y MPSAxx.
  Saludos


----------



## San Fernando

Arme dos placas del Ampeg 50 W de Crimson (post 5) y no puedo hacer que funcionen. Aparentemente pareciera estar todo bien (cada componente chequeado andes de  soldarlo) y como único comentario los MJE350 y 340 no son originales , su hfe es muy despareja algo de  50 y 100 , los remplace por DB139 y BD140 (hfe de 60/ 70 ambos) y no cambio nada
 Que síntomas tengo: no encuentro palabras técnicas para describir que me hacen (las dos placas por igual), el vías no regula prácticamente nada (entre 10 y 30 ma en cada rama de la alimentación de extremo a extremo) pero conforme lo desplazo me varia la alimentación al tl 072 y en la salida puedo obtener de 0 a la tensión negativa de alimentación, con alguna regulación es posible obtener un poco de amplificación pero con la mitas del siclo positivo recortado, realmente desorientado, revise las patitas de todos los semiconductores por si tenia alguna invertida y nada todo OK, cambie el TL072 etc etc, no se por donde ni como empezar .
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## pablit

waterfall dijo:


> ...el vías no regula prácticamente nada (entre 10 y 30 ma en cada rama de la alimentación de extremo a extremo) pero conforme lo desplazo me varia la alimentación al tl 072 y en la salida puedo obtener de 0 a la tensión negativa de alimentación, con alguna regulación es posible obtener un poco de amplificación pero con la mitas del siclo positivo recortado...



Hay una parte que no entiendo, pero no importa, segun lo que decis yo testearia los mosfet primero, asegurate que switcheen.


----------



## San Fernando

pablit dijo:


> Hay una parte que no entiendo, pero no importa, segun lo que decis yo testearia los mosfet primero, asegurate que switcheen.



En una de las placas los saque y probé con el tester (metodo de puentear las las tres patitas y verificar la resistencia entre drenador y fuente, si la resistencia es alta tocar con el tester el gatillo y el mosfet tiene que pasar a resistencia baja entre drenador fuente , todo con las polaridades correctas), si a eso te referis como  que switcheen , si lo hice y funcionan bien.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## zopilote

Yo veo un extraño brillo, que es lo que le colocaste, o es solo flux.


----------



## San Fernando

zopilote dijo:


> Yo veo un extraño brillo, que es lo que le colocaste, o es solo flux.



Solo flux, el solvente con que saco el thoner hace ese efecto.


----------



## Quercus

Ademas de repasar los componentes, lo que también haria, es verificar bien el ruteado, que no tenga ningun puente o corte y repasaria  con *cuidado* las soldaduras, algunas, por lo menos en la foto, se ven sospechosas. 

  Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Observando, asi por encima, la resistencia que señalo debe ser de 470Ω  alcanzo a ver rojo, violeta, negro (o es un marron bastante oscuro) si es asi, son 47Ω, verifica que no sea una ilusión óptica.


----------



## plarenas

nicolas dijo:


> Hola chicos les voy mostrando lo que voy a realizar... un sistema triamplificado... ahi van unas fotitos del proceso...



nicolas, lindo trabajo¡¡¡ , yo tambien quiero hacer un triamplificado, la idea es tener un sistema HI-FI, mañana me pongo manos a la obra voy a partir con las cajas acusticas porque de tanto amplificador todavía no me decido del todo pienso hacer el ampeg de 50, u otro


----------



## San Fernando

quercus10 dijo:


> Observando, asi por encima, la resistencia que señalo debe ser de 470Ω  alcanzo a ver rojo, violeta, negro (o es un marron bastante oscuro) si es asi, son 47Ω, verifica que no sea una ilusión óptica.



Quercus, según el esquema de componentes la resistencia que me marcas debería ser de 270Ω
valor que corresponde con la instalada. Si miro el circuito ,y a mi buen entender, es como si las resistencias 4K7 (es el valor que figura en el circuito) con la de 270 Ω estuvieran invertidas.
Me podrás confirmar si el esquema de componentes esta bien y si la resistencia que mencionas es de 470 Ω o de 4K7 como figura en el circuito.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Quercus

Las resistencias están bien colocadas y tienen el valor correcto,  puede haberte despistado que crimson ha cambiado el orden en la de 270Ω y 500Ω ajustable, pero eso no afecta al circuito pues van en serie. 
  Si la resistencia que te marque es correcta, a seguir buscando, no olvides lo que te dije antes de repasar las soldaduras.
  Saludos


----------



## San Fernando

quercus10 dijo:


> Las resistencias están bien colocadas y tienen el valor correcto,  puede haberte despistado que crimson ha cambiado el orden en la de 270Ω y 500Ω ajustable, pero eso no afecta al circuito pues van en serie.
> Si la resistencia que te marque es correcta, a seguir buscando, no olvides lo que te dije antes de repasar las soldaduras.
> Saludos



Pistas en corto no hay (lo verifique antes de instalar componentes) y soldaduras pegadas o
frías tampoco, cortadas no verifique y no creo tener , lo más llamativo es que las dos placas que arme hacen exactamente lo mismo
Creo que armare una tercera de cero el fin de semana con otros componentes.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## zopilote

Y que voltaje estas usando, no mensionas eso, por que con poco voltaje el engendro es reacio a despertar.


----------



## San Fernando

El transformador es de 27 + 27 6 AMP  que con carga y rectificado queda en unos 36 v por rama (espero).
para la puesta en marcha tengo una serie de 25w (lado 220 v) que me baja la tension a unos 32 o 30 v, que es en definitiva la tension de prueba que estoy usando.


----------



## Quercus

waterfall dijo:


> ... lo más llamativo es que las dos placas que arme hacen exactamente lo mismo


  Dos placas armadas a un tiempo desde un diseño que funciona, es muy difícil que fallen de la misma forma, me inclino mas por un componente en mal estado o falso, que al comprarlo de la misma serie te está fallando en las dos, esto es  mucho mas probable.
  Comprueba la alimentación de los TL072 si es correcta 
  Saludos


----------



## San Fernando

quercus10 dijo:


> Dos placas armadas a un tiempo desde un diseño que funciona, es muy difícil que fallen de la misma forma, me inclino mas por un componente en mal estado o falso, que al comprarlo de la misma serie te está fallando en las dos, esto es  mucho mas probable.
> Comprueba la alimentación de los TL072 si es correcta
> Saludos



Sin el TL072 es correcta, 13 + 13 pero en cuanto lo pongo la rama +13 se me cae y en la salida tengo + tensión de línea, con o sin el tl72 (te aclaro que cambie todo los semiconductores y diodos) y a los 4 irfp9240 que tengo les tengo suma desconfianza, lo miro pero no le encuentro la vuelta,
Tengo irfp540 y 9540 originales después probare.
Saludos y una vez mas gracias.


----------



## pablit

waterfall dijo:


> En una de las placas los saque y probé con el tester (metodo de puentear las las tres patitas y verificar la resistencia entre drenador y fuente, si la resistencia es alta tocar con el tester el gatillo y el mosfet tiene que pasar a resistencia baja entre drenador fuente , todo con las polaridades correctas), si a eso te referis como  que switcheen , si lo hice y funcionan bien.
> Muchas gracias.



Si, entre drenador y surtidor debe marcar unos 500, y en inverso nada, una vez switcheado en la posición que mediste los 500 vas a medir un valor mucho mas bajo,y en la posición que no midió nada(infinito), ahora vas a tener un valor.
Antes de colocarlo tenes que vorverlo al estado normal cortocircuitando los pines 1 y 2 o un pulso positivo en la 1 canal P, o negativo si es canal N.

Si vas a cambiar los mosfet, sino tambén, revisa la tensión de los diodos que los protegen,los de 12v.

saludos.


----------



## San Fernando

Pablit, el IRFP240 me funciona perfecto, pero los  IRFP9240 dan raro, creo que la tensión del tester en muy baja o no andan bien, probare con unos mas chicos para ver si el circuito funcionan, los diodos y zener ya los reemplace de todas formar, los probé cuando los saque y daban bien.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## joseeduardosn

Estoy un poco confundido con los términos de amplificador, potencia y todo eso.
Por eso tengo una duda.
Tengo dos parlantes Hi-Fi que quiero convertir a amplificador de guitarra.
Obviamente de los pedales de frente a ellos no van a sonar nada, así que necesito un circuito de potencia? o de amplificación?

Los parlantes tienen como datos ser de 8 Ohms y dicen 15 - 30 Watts (el menos como signo de rango, como una S volteada horizontalmente)

Si hago este circuito que mencionan acá en el hilo, el amplificador MOSFET de 50 Watts, lo puedo conectar a los parlantes y estos funcionarían?


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola, te puedo contestar correctamente una cosa:

el parlante que mencionas servirá, pero hasta un limite que es justamente 30 watts, por que es lo máximo que soportara tu parlante. yo tengo armado ese amplificador pero con un poco menos de potencia por la fuente que utilizo y después  de tantas idas y venidas, lo coloque como reemplazo de un amplificador de bajo que se había quemado, al momento no puedo usarlo al máximo porque el parlante me quedo chico.

lo quiero decir que te servirá armarlo, pero si piensas usar toda su potencia recomendaria que consigas un parlante con mas watts.



perdón, me olvide que eran dos parlante, si los conectas en paralelo a salida del amplificador te servirán muy bien


----------



## crazysound

Hola José, en tu caso te quedarían en paralelo con una impedancia resultante de 4 ohms, que es la mínima admitida por la mayoría de los circuitos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

exacto, y tendrías que poner un buen disipador porque va a calentar un poco mas en 4 ohms


----------



## joseeduardosn

Entonces lo que necesito es el "circuito de amplificación", eso es lo que le dará la potencia al parlante no es cierto?
Porque ahorita solo tengo los parlantes y la radio es de esas viejas que leen LPs XD... y también podría usar el circuito que viene dentro de ella, el de entrada auxiliar, aunque prefiero hacerme uno, y por lo que me dicen este me ayudará. Gracias de antemano por las aclaraciones.


----------



## plarenas

crimson dijo:


> Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan con este tipo de transistores a la salida. Bueno, les dejo las fotos, circuito e información, para el que quiera disfrutar de este bichito. Saludos C



crimson, estoy seriamente interesado en hacer este amplificador, podrias dar mas datos del amplificador?


----------



## Maxfire

quercus10 dijo:


> ...... o como el de la foto de mi perfil con BCxxx y MPSAxx.
> Saludos



Buen día, excelentes montajes los usted usted hace. ¿Podría publicar el PDF del nuevo PCB del Harman Kardon que tiene como foto de perfil? por favor

Gracias


----------



## pacotachuela

quercus10 dijo:


> En cuanto al PDF te voy a dar a elegir (PCB a la carta, que más se puede pedir…) lo quieres con 2SCxxx,  con MPSAxx o como el de la foto de mi perfil con BCxxx y MPSAxx.
> Saludos



Me agrado eso de pcb a la carta jaja! Estem... quierooo...  con 2scxxx y mpsaxx. Gracias por responder.

Saludos


----------



## foro666

Finalmente voy a realizar el ampeg40w de crimson. Parezco una veleta. Pero ante los comenarios de todos de la calidad superior frente al harman he cambiado de opinion.

Comentar tambien que simulandolo en el multisim, es el que mejores resultados de todos me ha dado (me ha costado que funcionase). Y puedo decir que he simulado bastantes de los existentes en este foro.

Aunque le he realizado, con el permiso de crimson, unos pequeños cambios. 

1. He puesto los mje 340 y 350 en el disipador. No se si es mejor o peor o no importa, pero así practico el eagle. (es mi primer pcb).
2. He querido utilizar el potenciometro de ganancia como control de volumen, pero en vez de ponerlo en la entrada lo he puesto como ganancia.
3. He subido un poco el valor de la resistencia del operacional para ganar algo de ganancia, ya que mi entrada  es debil. 


Si he realizado una barbaridad agradecería me lo dijesen, en caso contrario, lo probare y subire el pcb por si a alguien le interesa.

Gracias por todos los comentrios, circuitos y ayuda.


----------



## Quercus

Maxfire dijo:


> ¿Podría publicar el PDF del nuevo PCB del Harman Kardon que tiene como foto de perfil? por favorGracias





pacotachuela dijo:


> Me agrado eso de pcb a la carta jaja! Estem... quierooo... con 2scxxx y mpsaxx. Gracias por responder.Saludos


  Aquí lo tienen, para MPSAxx, el que va con 2SC/Axxx lo subiré cuando retoque algunas cosas y lo deje igual a este.
  Las fotos son del que yo arme, idéntico al que posteo pero con BCxxx y MPSAxx 
  Al igual que en la primera versión utilice IRFP240/9240 por ser mas baratos. He incluido algunos elementos mas y modificado el ruteado para mejorarlo.
El PCB es muy compacto 5,55x 5,61cm,  funciona perfectamente, sin problemas. 

Espero que les guste. Saludos



foro666 dijo:


> ...pero así practico el eagle... (es mi primer pcb).


  Bien foro… duro con el Eagle… 
  Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola quercus10 y foro666, excelentes trabajos.....!!!!!! 

foro6666 podrías postear el pcb del lado del cobre?

Saludos y gracias..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

foro666 dijo:


> Si he realizado una barbaridad agradecería me lo dijesen, en caso  contrario, lo probare y subire el pcb por si a alguien le  interesa.


Si...y decirle barbaridad es quedarse muy corto. Es esta:


foro666 dijo:


> 2. *He querido utilizar el potenciometro de ganancia como control de volumen,* pero en vez de ponerlo en la entrada lo he puesto como ganancia.


----------



## crazysound

foro666, ezavalla tiene razón, como lo posteaste te va a funcionar pero no te va a bajar a cero el volumen.

Cuál sería la necesidad de ese cambio? Como está funciona perfecto, el primer op te duplica el nivel..

Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crazysound dijo:


> foro666, ezavalla tiene razón, como lo posteaste te va a funcionar pero no te va a bajar a cero el volumen.


Claro....suponiendo que primero no comience a oscilar y se lleve puesta toda la etapa de salida.


----------



## crazysound

No debería, porque está fuera del circuito de realimentación..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crazysound dijo:


> No debería, porque está fuera del circuito de realimentación..


  
En el esquema *de este post*, *R7 *es parte de la realimentación (es la resistencia de realimentación)... el trimpot es de ajuste de la polarización estática.


----------



## Holas

Hola...! , quercus , que buen diseño.... , te hago 1 consulta nada más...
Puede ser , que pongas el archivo del eagle (en el que diseñastes la plaqueta) , porque quisiera acomodar un poco los caminos , para que no queden puentes. No me gustan las plaquetas que tienen puentes .
O , lo has puesto así , por algo en especial?


----------



## Maxfire

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí lo tienen, para MPSAxx, el que va con 2SC/Axxx lo subiré cuando retoque algunas cosas y lo deje igual a este.
> Las fotos son del que yo arme, idéntico al que posteo pero con BCxxx y MPSAxx
> Al igual que en la primera versión utilice IRFP240/9240 por ser mas baratos. He incluido algunos elementos mas y modificado el ruteado para mejorarlo.
> El PCB es muy compacto 5,55x 5,61cm,  funciona perfectamente, sin problemas.
> 
> Espero que les guste. Saludos
> 
> 
> Bien foro… duro con el Eagle…
> Saludos



Muchas gracias lo estaré armando 

Saludos!!


----------



## crazysound

ezavalla dijo:


> En el esquema *de este post*, *R7 *es parte de la realimentación (es la resistencia de realimentación)... el trimpot es de ajuste de la polarización estática.


De qué circuito estás hablando?

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

Holas dijo:


> Hola...! , quercus , que buen diseño.... , te hago 1 consulta nada más...
> Puede ser , que pongas el archivo del eagle (en el que diseñastes la plaqueta) , porque quisiera acomodar un poco los caminos , para que no queden puentes. No me gustan las plaquetas que tienen puentes .
> O , lo has puesto así , por algo en especial?


  ¡¡¡ Gracias!!! Me alegro de que te guste.
  Los puentes (aquí el puente, solo hay uno) y creo que hablo en general, no están puestos por nada especial, simplemente porque  en la  situación que se colocan, no hay una solución mejor si la placa no es de doble cara  o no queremos perder bastante tiempo redistribuyendo componentes. La mayoría de las veces son un mal menor, en otras son si o si, no hay otra solución, si no quieres pasar pistas por entre las patas de los transistores, seria una mala alternativa bajo mi punto de vista.
  A mí personalmente, cuantos menos, mejor, por ese motivo, cuando empiezo a afinar un diseño, algo que tengo muy en cuenta, es quitar todos los puentes que el circuito a mi entender me permite. 
  Fijate en el primer Harman Kardon, tiene 3 puentes, este solo uno.  *¡¡¡PERO!!!* Ante la decisión de poner una pista larga y fina (en todo circuito, las pistas de unión cuanto mas cortas mejor) que además me obliga o casi, a aumentar el tamaño de la placa, o angostar los pasillos de aislamiento, y poner un puente, prefiero la segunda solución. 
  En fin, cada uno tenemos nuestras manias y preferencias, aunque no cabe duda de que un circuito, queda estéticamente, muuucho mejor sin puentes, algunas veces hay que decidir entre estético o practico/funcional, en esa situación yo me inclino por lo segundo, sin perder de vista lo primero, una opinion *muy subjetiva,* por supuesto…. _“Quien diseña, valora  y decide…”_ 
  Sin que sirva de precedente...   haber que tal… 
  Saludos


----------



## foro666

Muchas gracias por las contestaciones Crazysound y ezavalla.

Simplemente puse el potenciometro ahí para probar.

He rehecho el pcb con el circuito original de crimson. 

Crazysound. el lado de cobre lo tiene realizado crimson, está en la primera página, tienes asegurado su buen funcionamiento, ya que ha sido probado.

El motivo de realizar otro, es para incluirle un potenciometro como volumen, cosa que se puede hacer con el paint de forma facil. Lo que ocurre es que estoy empezando con el eagle y me ha apetecido hacerlo.

Ya he comprado los componentes para una unidad y en un plazo de 2 semanas lo montaré. Si me funciona, subire el lado del cobre. Además como ves, los condensadores son más grandes de lo que en realidad son, etc. Ahora con todos los componentes, realizarè la placa correcta.


La original se vería así:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

foro666 dijo:


> El motivo de realizar otro, es para incluirle un potenciometro como volumen, cosa que se puede hacer con el paint de forma facil. Lo que ocurre es que estoy empezando con el eagle y me ha apetecido hacerlo.


Es una muy mala idea poner el pote de volumen sobre el PCB del amplificador de potencia, por que eso te limita enormemente el lugar y forma de montaje, cosa que es muy importante cuando vas a sujetar el PCB a una mole de medio kilo de aluminio (el disipador).
Te recomiendo que dejes el PCB tal cual está y hagas tus prácticas sobre otra cosa.


----------



## crazysound

foro666 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las contestaciones Crazysound y ezavalla.
> 
> Simplemente puse el potenciometro ahí para probar.
> 
> He rehecho el pcb con el circuito original de crimson.
> 
> Crazysound. el lado de cobre lo tiene realizado crimson, está en la primera página, tienes asegurado su buen funcionamiento, ya que ha sido probado.
> 
> El motivo de realizar otro, es para incluirle un potenciometro como volumen, cosa que se puede hacer con el paint de forma facil. Lo que ocurre es que estoy empezando con el eagle y me ha apetecido hacerlo.
> 
> Ya he comprado los componentes para una unidad y en un plazo de 2 semanas lo montaré. Si me funciona, subire el lado del cobre. Además como ves, los condensadores son más grandes de lo que en realidad son, etc. Ahora con todos los componentes, realizarè la placa correcta.
> 
> 
> La original se vería así:


Hola foro666, serías tan amable de postear el archivo en eagle de tu diseño?

Saludos...

pd: ezavalla tiene mucha razón, el pote en la placa es una mala idea. Con cable mallado no vas a tener ningún problema de ruidos.. Te lo aseguro.


----------



## foro666

Si insistes tanto, Crazysound, te voy a subir el archivo de eagle. Pero te advierto que NO ESTA PROBADO. 

Y si algo he aprendido, es que  SIEMPRE HAY ALGO MAL. Por mucho que se revise y se revise.

Por eso te aconsejo que uses el de crimson, que está probado y funciona ok, y tiene una mejor distribución de las pistas. 

Te remito los consejos de ezavalla en lo que me dice que lo deje y que monte el original.


----------



## crazysound

Ok, gracias por tus consejos...


----------



## eriakata

Me gusta mucho el proyecto, te quedo muy bien echo ademas me gusta que se ve mas sencillo para la potencia que tiene. Espero no salga muy caro hacerlo aquí.


----------



## foro666

Ezavalla me respondió

Si...y decirle barbaridad es quedarse muy corto. Es esta:
*foro666* dijo:                     _

_ 2. *He querido utilizar el potenciometro de ganancia como control de volumen,* pero en vez de ponerlo en la entrada lo he puesto como ganancia.



​     Mis cononcimientos de electrónica de audio son nulos. Tengo buena formación en electrónica analógica, algo olvidada (hace más de 10 años que no toco nada), pero que estoy retomando como hobby. Así que si alguien me puede explicar porque no puedo hacer esto se lo agradeceré. Les aseguro que lo entenderé. 

     Mi único objetivo es aprender y entender.

     Esto es lo que yo comprendo. La primera mitad del operacional se utiliza como amplificador de entrada, para elevar la señal y atacar al aplificador principal. Y esta configuración de pote en la ganancia la he visto muchas veces. Además esta primera parte es independiente del resto. ¿En que me equivoco?

     Como ejemplo de donde la he visto puede referirme a algún caso como este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bass-extension-elektor-15135/
Ver el archivo adjunto 8836

     Vuelvo a agradecer a crimson por el aporte. Cuando lo monte subiré fotos. 

Recuerdo que la modificación es la siguiente.


----------



## San Fernando

Hace un par de semanas consulta por problemas en el amplificados de 40 W Crimson, por suerte ya lo tengo funcionando. 
Mi problema radicaba en los irfp9240/ IRFP240 y MJE340/MJE350, como siempre....falsos.
Les cuento que la solución fue emplazar por DB139 y BD140 y IRf540N y IRF9540N.(ver https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/654899/) 
A partir de este solución pude comensar  a disfrutar del sonido de este amplificador que realmente me ha sorprendido gratamente, todo lo que comento Crimson es poco, yo los usare para un sistema triamplificado, ármenlo que los sorprenderá.
Agradezco a Crimson haber compartido tan buen amplificados.


----------



## Quercus

waterfall dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas consulta por problemas en el amplificados de 40 W Crimson, por suerte ya lo tengo funcionando.


  En hora buena…
  Despues de ver el rendimiento que dan esos mosfet (Yo utilice IRF540N/9540N) en pruebas que he hecho con ellos en el Harman Kardon me decidi a diseñar dos PCB muy compactos con el circuito del Ampeg  y tenerlos disponibles por si los uso en un sistema activo tetraamplificado,  para que no ocupen mucho espacio e intentar integrarlo todo en un gabinete. Uno con una pareja  y otro con dos parejas para los medios y los agudos. Salieron dos PCB de 6,5x6,1cm  y 7,2x6,1cm. Hoy estaba ultimando el de dos parejas y en cuanto pueda los probare, haber que tal.
Adjunto el de una pareja.

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Te quedó linda quercus10, ahora podrías postear el lado del cobre?

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

Gracias, en cuanto las pruebe y vea que todo va bien,  lo hare. 
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Ya funciona la versión de 4 mosfet “mini” como todos sus hermanos a la primera.
  Al final la placa queda bastante compacta 6,98 x 5,81cm. No esta mal para un amplificador de estas características. Con estas medidas creo que el de dos mosfet no hara falta montarlo, veremos… 
  La bobina de salida no la he incluido en el PCB, tengo previsto colocarla en la salida del gabinete si al final lo monto.
  Desde el punto de vista para el que lo he diseñado creo que cumple, ahora falta hacerle algunas pruebas haber que tal, de entrada diré, que lo poco que lo he escuchado no he notado diferencia con los otros. Si todo es satisfactorio cuando las termine lo posteare.
  Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

muy buen montaje! sera que entran los irfp9240/240 en esa placa?


----------



## Quercus

Gracias Isaías, los mosfet que comentas, como entrar, entran. Puestos juntos sin dejar ningún hueco son 6,2cm de mosfet y 6,98cm de PCB. Si colocamos el transistor de bias solo, sin ningún soporte, no hay mayor problema, pero si queremos fijarlo, hay que hacer  una colocación  “quirúrgica”  con su soporte, pues queda muy poco espacio. 
  En las pruebas lo coloco sin nada pero en los montajes definitivos me gusta fijarlos con una “L” de aluminio. 
  De ancho parece que sí, pero luego nos quedan las resistencias asociadas a los mosfet, algunas, al no poder colocarse en la forma en que están ahora, habría que alargar el PCB, aunque solo fuese un poco...Tendría que modificarlo y rediseñar para saber cuanto...puede que en algun momento... por ahora no quiero hacer mas parentesis y poder terminar un amplificador que empece hace bastante.
  Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Quercus10, excelente trabajo!!!

Debemos ser varios los que esperamos ese pcb!!!!!! (También estaría muy bueno poder usar los irfp240/9240)

Saludos y gracias por tus aportes de 1º nivel...


----------



## isaias el k-bro

gracias por responder mi duda! yo creo que igualmente no debe haber gran diferencia entre los mosfet.
yo también acostumbro colocar una "L" sobre el transistor de bias, pero en el ampeg que tengo armado coloque una bd139 como bias, agarrado con un tornillo en medio de los irfp que también coloque quirúrgicamente por cuestiones de espacio y disipación. 
tendre en cuenta el pcb para el futuro


----------



## Quercus

Despues del montaje de las fotos, hice varias mejoras en el PCB, no estaba satisfecho con el espacio para el radiador de los MJExxx. Achique resistencias y diodos, desplazándolos para  dejar mas espacio. Puede ser un poco incomodo colocar resistencias en un espacio de 7mm pero con cuidado se hace bien, no hay que olvidar que es “Mini” incluso algunas del que yo arme  van así.  Si alguien quiere el PCB que yo arme que lo pida.
  He creído conveniente sugerir que se alimente como máximo a 42+42v, así lo he puesto por seguridad, pero no tengo transformador para ese voltaje y lo he maltratado con el que tengo, si se alimenta con otro voltaje, no olviden cambiar de valor las resistencias para alimentar el I.C. 
  Lo he probado a 8Ω con un bafle de potencia a tope y a 4Ω con  dos monitores de 50w hasta donde creí que podía llegar sin romperlos. Creo que es arriesgado ponerlo a tope conectado a 4Ω, por lo menos con este voltaje, para eso esta la otra versión, pero “Kamikazes “los hay en todos lados, y yo lo fui un poco... o quizá mucho… con la  _“prueba final”  _ teniendo en cuente que la fuente con la que lo estoy probando es de 750W y da 47+47v conectado en vacio y aprox. 45,5+45,5v estando a tope a 8Ω, cerca del limite de los mosfet. 
  Se ha portado muy bien y estos días lo tengo sonando. De la calidad no voy a hablar, a mi parecer sigue siendo la misma y todos saben cuál es. 
  Compre 10 parejas IRFP540N/9540N 24€ y venían bastante parejos. Se aconseja que no debe haber mas de 0,1V de diferencia entre los del mismo ramal y  conseguí una diferencia de 0,01V, había incluso para ponerlos exactos pero los guarde para otra ocasión.
  La prueba final fue dejarlo con resistencias de carga de 8Ω a tope, *bien refrigerado*, toda la noche del sábado_…¡¡¡ “vaya noche de fiesta que se paso”!!!…_ Todo fue perfectamente, aunque creo que debe _“odiar”_ a *Kenny G*, *Buika y Dire Straits*,  le puse un reproductor en bucle  y seguro que el pobre se sabe hasta la letra…
  Prueba pasada en cuanto a lo que quería comprobar, la robustez del circuito.

Una cosa que no quiero que se olvide: *es* *MUY CONVENIENTE* *aparear los mosfet* si quieren que todo funcione bien, de no hacerlo y querer estrujarlo, pueden tener problemas…  y después de la tragedia, creer que algo estaba mal…. e intentar _“buscarle tres pies al gato”…_ 

  Tengo que dar de nuevo las gracias a crimson por este gran esquematico, que a mi (no hay mas que ver el hilo)  me está dando muchas satisfacciones, vamos por la tercera versión con cuatro mosfet y ya hay por ahí alguna  ¡¡¡“sugerencia”!!!   Sobre la cuarta... 
  Haber que les parece.
  Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Es un montaje *Excelente* Quercus! Enhorabuena.

Estos amplificadores realmente son excelentes! Y con tu diseño de PCB, los haces hasta demasiado prácticos.

No se les olvide aparear mosfets! De eso depende la estabilidad a altas potencias.

Conozco a técnicos que *Odian los amplificadores Mosfets* Y la razón es simple: A la hora de reparar una etapa de 4+4Mosfets no aparean *Ninguno*... Y esa es receta para el desastre.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## isaias el k-bro

la verdad muy PCB quercus10


----------



## crazysound

Sin palabras quercus10..!!!!

Creo que esos 4 mosfet's se aguantan más de 100W en 4 ohms!! (con su debida disipación).

Saludos..


----------



## nicolas

Quercus es excelente lo tuyo, la verdad es que pareciera que estas trabajando para mi jajajaja porque estaba por hacer algo parecido con ese esquematico y bue te me adelantaste una vez mas... 

Lo que si te queria pedir es que si puedes subir la lista de componentes ya que por lo que veo haces los pcb en eagle y este programita genera la lista muy facilmente...

Muchas gracias por tus aportes sos un genio...


----------



## angel36

Podrían por favor explicar  como se aparean los mosfet?


pensé que no hacia falta.


GRACIAS  por otro aporte mas Quercus.


----------



## nicolas

busca en el foro un post de tupolev se llama apareator creo...


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá hay info al respecto.

http://bit.ly/KK5HKm

http://bit.ly/KK5MOm


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios, me alegro de que les guste.


Tacatomon dijo:


> Es un montaje *Excelente* Quercus! Enhorabuena.
> Estos amplificadores realmente son excelentes! Y con tu diseño de PCB, los haces hasta demasiado prácticos.
> No se les olvide aparear mosfets! De eso depende la estabilidad a altas potencias.
> Conozco a técnicos que *Odian los amplificadores Mosfets* Y la razón es simple: A la hora de reparar una etapa de 4+4Mosfets no aparean *Ninguno*... Y esa es receta para el desastre.
> Saludos al foro!


Todo tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes. Pero yo preguntaría para quien piense que es un problema eso de tener que aparearlos:  ¿Con que transistores de este encapsulado se podría hacer un amplificador asi?...  
Para mi es igual cuesta muy poco y siempre los apareo sean mosfet o transistores.
  Gracias por los enlaces 


crazysound dijo:


> Sin palabras quercus10..!!!!
> Creo que esos 4 mosfet's se aguantan más de 100W en 4 ohms!! (con su debida disipación).
> Saludos..


Yo creo que también, y mucho mas ahora despues de las pruebas con el enano este, pero lo de trabajar al limite tiene sus riesgos.


nicolas dijo:


> Quercus es excelente lo tuyo, la verdad es que pareciera que estas trabajando para mi jajajaja porque estaba por hacer algo parecido con ese esquematico y bue te me adelantaste una vez mas...
> 
> Lo que si te queria pedir es que si puedes subir la lista de componentes ya que por lo que veo haces los pcb en eagle y este programita genera la lista muy facilmente...
> 
> Muchas gracias por tus aportes sos un genio...


Es cierto que el programa genera una lista, pero solo de los que están valorados en el esquematico, al estar tan poblado el PCB y querer que los valores se vean claros, puse muchos a mano, los cuales no salen en la lista y sin haberlos contado creo que son mayoría, asi que iba a servir de poco, lo mejor es hacer la lista con los dos primeros archivos del PDF.

  Saludos


----------



## plarenas

crimson dijo:


> Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan con este tipo de transistores a la salida. Bueno, les dejo las fotos, circuito e información, para el que quiera disfrutar de este bichito. Saludos C



muy bueno crimson, pero viendo el esquema porque alimentan el OP con 13V?  no quedaria mejor con 15?


----------



## crimson

Hola plarenas, ¿nunca te pasó de hurgar en la cajita de componentes a ver si había un par de zener de 15V y no había, pero había de 13V ? Sumá eso a la fiaca de tener que ir a la tienda de electrónica por dos zener miserables y ... ¡voilá! Ahí tenés el porqué del cambio. Saludos C


----------



## SERGIOD

si tienes razón siempre hay imprevistos, muchos, muchos,imprevistos y mas la flaca ya no se puede hacer esas cosas


----------



## isaias el k-bro

muy cierta la explicación de crimson, yo e armado cosas los domingos y feriados, siempre me pasa eso y hay que inventar componentes


----------



## plarenas

Gracias Crimson por la aclaracion, te preguntaba porque no tengo zeners de 13V, tengo un par de 15V y me daba fiaca ir a comprar los de 13.....


----------



## crimson

Dale nomás con los de 15V,es el caso inverso a lo que me pasó a mí. El orden de los factores no altera el producto. ¿No?  Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

Señores yo he probado hasta el de 12v por lo que he probado con los tres valores.  El primero puse 15v en el segundo 12v (no tenia 13 ni 15) en este 13v y no he apreciado diferencia.   
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Aquí tenemos  otro amplificador con mosfet, para publicarlo le he pedido permiso al Dr. Jagodic.  Es una nueva versión del Legend más pequeño, con algunos componentes más que la otra versión.
  No tengo el esquematico, solo los archivos que publico. 

  Amablemente, me ha dado permiso.  *¡¡ GRACIAS Dr. Jagodic!!*
  Me ha comentado que los mosfet sean los IRFP240  para un buen funcionamiento y no tener problemas con capacitancias parasitarias de otros mosfet, que podrían causar inestabilidad y oscilaciones. O también los Fairchild FQA19N20C.  Lo mejor es montarlos en el PCB como está previsto, si se alambran fuera por necesidad y los cables son superiores a los 5/10cm, podría surgir algun problema.

  El PCB no es mio y todavía no lo he montado, pero por su procedencia, es un circuito que funciona 100%, además los componentes son muy normales y localizables.

  Adjunto una foto del circuito, montado por un amigo del Dr. Jagodic.

  -Potencia = 100W RMS a 8Ω
  -BIAS  = 65mA por par

  Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí tenemos  otro amplificador con mosfet, para publicarlo le he pedido permiso al Dr. Jagodic.  Es una nueva versión del Legend más pequeño, con algunos componentes más que la otra versión.
> No tengo el esquematico, solo los archivos que publico.
> 
> Amablemente, me ha dado permiso.  *¡¡ GRACIAS Dr. Jagodic!!*
> Me ha comentado que los mosfet sean los IRFP240  para un buen funcionamiento y no tener problemas con capacitancias parasitarias de otros mosfet, que podrían causar inestabilidad y oscilaciones. O también los Fairchild FQA19N20C.  Lo mejor es montarlos en el PCB como está previsto, si se alambran fuera por necesidad y los cables son superiores a los 5/10cm, podría surgir algun problema.
> 
> El PCB no es mio y todavía no lo he montado, pero por su procedencia, es un circuito que funciona 100%, además los componentes son muy normales y localizables.
> 
> Adjunto una foto del circuito, montado por un amigo del Dr. Jagodic.
> 
> -Potencia = 100W RMS a 8Ω
> -BIAS  = 65mA por par
> 
> Saludos



*Realmente eres una persona Super chebre; gracias por compartirlo con nosotros , como siempre me dejas admirado .* *con tantos proyectos buenos*


----------



## Diego German

Muy bueno quercus 

Tengo un transformado que rectificados me da +-55 Vdc espero armar la version estereo para darle uso a este trafo  

saludos...


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias, me alegro de que les guste, tenia que preparar unas placas  y aprobeche el acido  para hacer una  para este y probarlo.  Aun no he tenido tiempo de preparar los componentes y montarla. 

Estoy con otro del mismo autor, intentando conseguir todo lo aconsejado en el esquematico y me esta resultando un poco complicado, ya falta poco...
Saludos



  Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Espero que termines muy pronto esas placas y subas unas fotos, seguro que quedaran muy prolijas  

Saludos...


----------



## Quercus

Esperando que me lleguen los últimos componentes para probar el diseño del Dr. Jagodic, me puse y termine el PCB en la versión “Mini” del Ampeg con IRFP240/9240.
  La placa ha aumentado un poco con respecto a la anterior, podría ser más pequeña, pero creo que merece la pena que sea asi, por lo que he podido incluir en ella.  
  7,39cm x 7,05cm sigue siendo muy pequeña para este tipo de amplificador, eso sí… no será del gusto de los detractores de las miniaturas. Hay que tener en cuenta que estos diseños los hago pensando en utilizarlos para  multiamplificacion, donde si queremos integrar todo, no pueden ser grandes, sin olvidar el buen funcionamiento. En las pruebas que hice con la  _anterior_ versión de mosfet pequeños, quedo demostrado esto.
  Falta probarlo y lo hare en cuanto pueda.
  Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

muy bueno el pcb! afectara que están tan cerca los IRFP240/9240? aunque creo que con un buen disipador no habrá problema


----------



## crazysound

Quercus10, excelente...!!!!

Saludos..


----------



## luisba

hola
en primer lugar me ha gustado mucho el ampli de 50w y lo quiero armar, pero los diodos que van al disipador no hay ninguna referencia de cuales son.
en segundo lugar, para una version estereo hace falta un trafo de 22+22volts y 3.2A no es así?
gracias


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias


isaias el k-bro dijo:


> muy bueno el pcb! afectara que están tan cerca los IRFP240/9240? aunque creo que con un buen disipador no habrá problema


  Es indudable que cuanto mas cerca estén, mas problemas de refrigeración van a tener, sobre todo si el radiador es  “de medio pelo” pero como siempre, depende…
  Ya he comentado en alguna ocasión, que mi intención en los amplificadores  que hago, es utilizarlos en ámbito domestico o con algun grupo de amigos. Si fuesen para uso profesional, la filosofía seria otra bien distinta, empezando por la distribución del PCB, con gabinetes separados,  protecciones hasta en las “pestañas” y demás…. pero centrémonos en este en concreto:
  Utiilizando 6 placas de este tipo que se pueden colocar  en un gabinete medio de 42x32x10cm aprox. en una triamplificacion alimentada con 50+50V tendríamos unos 200/225W por canal estéreo a 8Ω (cada canal con tres amplificadores se entiende) En un uso domestico sobran mucha potencia y no creo que este mucho tiempo por encima de 50+50W  en total, porque entre otras cosas no te deja hablar a ti ni escuchar al amigo o viceversa, en este tipo de amplificador se busca potencia media y mucha calidad a mi entender.
  Como decía en el anterior post, la prueba que le hice al otro mini, estuvo a tope toda la noche,  eso si, bien refrigerado, lo que me indica que montando los seis modulos *de forma correcta *y colocandole alguna protección por sobretemperatura  “por si las moscas” no debe haber ningún problema aunque te pases de “rosca”  incluso a 4Ω, y si me apuras, teniendo los altavoces apropiados, hasta podría ser tetra amplificado en ese tamaño de gabinete  (del que tengo otros dos) y con los mismos radidores que le puse a _este_, porque ya he tomado medidas.
  En fin para eso están las versiones:  forma y potencia de cada amplificador, según el uso que se le vaya a dar y para eso también  (gracias a quien corresponda…) tenemos nuestro criterio…


luisba dijo:


> hola
> en primer lugar me ha gustado mucho el ampli de 50w y lo quiero armar, pero los diodos que van al disipador no hay ninguna referencia de cuales son.
> en segundo lugar, para una version estereo hace falta un trafo de 22+22volts y 3.2A no es así?
> gracias


  Los diodos son 1N4007 y la potencia del transformador esta por ahí cerca.
  100W/0.65=153.8W a 4Ω seria lo ideal.
  Asegurate de que es 3.2A. por rama, osea  22V 3.2A. + 22V 3.2A. cada rama,  en la mayoría te pone 3.2 y se refiere en total, si ponemos las ramas en paralelo, no en serie. *OJO CON ESO*
  22+22V = 44V*3.2A. =140,8W un poco escaso pero va bien.
  Saludos


  PD. Pedi en _este_ post que por favor, algun moderador subiera los archivos nuevos al primer post, si no es mucho lio, si lo es no he dicho nada, pero por favor el párrafo aclaratorio sobre la errata en el amplificador si pediría que se subiese, ese amplificador tiene muchas descargas, no creo que todos vean donde esta actualmente la aclaración y el que no sepa deducirla lo esta montando mal.
  Si se puede hacer esto, por favor borren el PD.


----------



## Fogonazo

quercus10 dijo:


> ......PD. Pedi en _este_ post que por favor, algun moderador subiera los archivos nuevos al primer post, ......



*!     Echo.         ¡*


----------



## Quercus

¡¡Muchisimas gracias fogonazo !!


----------



## crazysound

Esperamos pacientemente el pcb..!!!!!!

Saludos....!!!


----------



## Quercus

crazysound dijo:


> Esperamos pacientemente el pcb..!!!!!!
> 
> Saludos....!!!




Cuenta con ello, sabes que me gusta compartir los PCB que puedo y no estan betados

Saludos


----------



## markitosb

n   hola a  cuantos voltios  funciona  podria  funcionar  sin problemas con  12  grasias por su respuesta


----------



## zopilote

markitosb dijo:


> n   hola a  cuantos voltios  funciona  podria  funcionar  sin problemas con  12  grasias por su respuesta


A que diseño, quieres probarlo con 12V. Por que los que estan en este post tienen tensiones simetrica y solo algunos soportan llevarlo hasta los +/-12V, la mayoria se mutea a los +/-18V.


----------



## ivan767

El amplificador me consume mas de 2,5 amperios, es a causa de algún corto entre pistas???
Estoy en la etapa de ajustar el bias por las dudas
Gracias, salutes


----------



## Quercus

Hola Ivan, en el hilo hay varios amplificadores, ninguno consumiria eso en la etapa de ajuste, a no ser que el bias estuviese disparado por mal ajuste de la resistencia ajustable, lo estas probando con un foco en serie, y sobre todo ¿cual estas probando?
Saludos


----------



## ivan767

Estoy probando la version I (primer pagina), estoy con el foco (de poca potencia) en serie a la entrada del primario (220v), ¿el foco se tendria que apagar cuando el potenciometro este bien regulado?, ¿a cuantos ohm mas o menos?
Gracias por contestar tan rapido quercus


----------



## plarenas

ivan767 dijo:


> Estoy probando la version I (primer pagina), estoy con el foco (de poca potencia) en serie a la entrada del primario (220v), ¿el foco se tendria que apagar cuando el potenciometro este bien regulado?, ¿a cuantos ohm mas o menos?
> Gracias por contestar tan rapido quercus



si el foco esta encendido tienes algun corte o un transistor invertido o malo


----------



## Quercus

ivan767 dijo:


> Estoy probando la version I (primer pagina), estoy con el foco (de poca potencia) en serie a la entrada del primario (220v), ¿el foco se tendria que apagar cuando el potenciometro este bien regulado?, ¿a cuantos ohm mas o menos?
> Gracias por contestar tan rapido quercus


  El foco debe apagarse en algún punto, al mover el potenciómetro, después hacer  un ajuste preciso con el multimetro intercalado en una de las ramas de alimentación. Todo esto sin altavoz y la entrada de señal en corto.
  Los ohmios no sabría decirte, lo mejor en un primer momento es: si el potenciómetro es del valor aconsejado, asegurarse de que esta a la mitad de recorrido, algunas veces esta en un lado y si coincide con el lado que aumenta el  bias, este se dispara, esto no es algo obligatorio solo orientativo, *ya que si el circuito funciona bien*, el foco te dice lo que debes hacer en ese primer ajuste con el potenciometro. Si no lo consigues a revisar
  Saludos


----------



## foro666

Aqui os dejo unas fotos del ampeg con dos mosfet. Ha funcionado a la primera.

La primera prueba ha sido con un altavoz viejo, pero ha sonado muy bien. Lo he tenido varias horas funcionando a medio gas y los mosfet no se han calentado nada. Lo que si me ha ocurrido es que los mje si se han calendado un poco al tacto. Les pondré un disipador mayor. Los disipadores que se ven son provisionales.

Me ha dado 0.055A en la salida, con la entrada cortocircuitada.

Le he puesto el bias a 33mA  ¿demasiado conservador?

Vuelvo a dar las gracias a Crimson por el aporte y a Quercus10 por esos PCB's

El pcb utilizado es el de Quercus con alguna pequeña modificación. Tambien he cambiado algún valor por el original del Ampeg.

Gracias por el foro.


----------



## crimson

Muy bonito foro, te ha quedado muy bien. ¿La modificación no será haber quitado la resistencia a 45 grados no? Es marca registrada de quercus  
Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

foro666 dijo:


> Aqui os dejo unas fotos del ampeg con dos mosfet. Ha funcionado a la primera.


  En hora buena foro por el éxito, tiene buena pinta esa placa


crimson dijo:


> ¿La modificación no será haber quitado la resistencia a 45 grados no? Es marca registrada de quercus


  ¡¡ Si me entero... la tenemos eeeeeeeh…!!
Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola foro666, el calentamiento de los mje es normal. 

No serán 0,055V en la salida? También es normal.

Saludos y felicitaciones..


----------



## nicolas

Hola muy bueno ese pcb hermano... me estab preguntando de donde lo sacaste porque no lo encuentro aca en el foro a eso y me parece mas compacto que el de crimson y me gustaria hacerlo...

Te felicito por eso la verdad es que es muy bueno...


----------



## ivan767

No pude hacerlo andar che, subo un par de fotos para ver si alguien ve el problema.


----------



## Tacatomon

Esa fuente de poder se ve MUY pequeña. Super-deficiente el filtrado y la sección de los transformadores.


----------



## zopilote

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí esta la  versión 2  del 50W con mosfet del primer post, pido a algun moderador que por favor suba los archivos al primer post, con la siguiente aclararacion:
> *“Debo aclarar que en la primera versión hay una errata en las resistencias de 5k6 y 56k, están invertidas, es solo cambiarlas de lugar para que quede como deve”*
> El tamaño de esta versión es prácticamente el mismo de la anterior.
> En esta versión he utilizado los mosfet IRF9540N y IRF530N (el IRF540N no lo tenían en existencia en ese momento y el IRF530N va sobrado.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *Nota del Modereitor:*
> Estos datos/fotos se encuentran re-ubicados en el *primer comentario*



No leiste la errata del  prototipo, y cometiste el mismo error.


----------



## crazysound

Coincido con zopilote, es lo único que se ve mal a simple vista. Puedo agregar que, aparte de ser chica la fuente, es muy peligroso unir sus cables con cocodrilos!!! Podés prender fuego todo en un instante..!!

Saludos...


----------



## ivan767

Pasa que estoy solo probando, intentado que arranque, y utilizando un parlante que soporta 3W a 8 ohm para ver si amplifica.
No pensaba pedirle mucha mas potencia, por lo que la fuente no me parecia que este tan mal si es para no exigirla, el filtrado lo mismo, los trafos son de 12+12v 1A, estan conectados en serie.
A pesar de haber invertido las resistencias ( que pelotud si habre leido el post y pase eso por alto), el circuito sigue consumiendo alrededor de 3 A apenas lo prendo (el preset lo setee en 2k5), cosa que lo apago enseguida porque voy a quemar los trafos.
La causa de esto no puede deberse a algun corto entre las pistas?
Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Si bien recuerdo, algunos le probaron con +/-12V, pero yo no le colocaria esos voltajes, con unos +/18v ya estaria sobrado para probarlo y lo de la corriente de reposo que mencionas indica que algo esta mal. Le pongo los datos a la computadora y me bota error mas datos, pero intuyo que el preset que utilizaste es de una pesima calidad o utilizaste mosfet (que no mencionas sus codigos) truchos, lo cual tambien es rarisimo.


----------



## Quercus

ivan767 dijo:


> La causa de esto no puede deberse a algun corto entre las pistas?
> Saludos



Te han dado un montón de buenos consejos síguelos.
Después de ver las pistas, creo que antes de nada, deberías perder un buen rato en revisarlas a fondo, incluidas las soldaduras.
También veo, que has aislado solo un mosfet, cuidado con eso… algun contacto inesperado y … 
Saludos


----------



## Diego German

quercus parece que ambos  mosfet no estan aislados de el disipador  a esto se puede deber el alto consumo de corriente, Ivan revisa que no exista continuidad entre las aletas de los mosfet para salir de dudas 

saludos...


----------



## osk_rin

yo opino que haga nuevas placas mas pulcras  y se evita enredos


----------



## ivan767

Ambos mosfet estan aislados del disipador con un aislante de silicona que me vendieron donde compro las cosas.
Tema placa, la voy a tener que hacer de nuevo, le aplique demasiada presion en el planchado y algunas pistas estaban un poquito mas grande de lo habitual, siempre me da problemas el tema de la impresion en laser (con toner), ahora que mi viejo tiene una de estas en el trabajo ya no tengo tantos problemas.
Hago todo de nuevo y despues comento que tal, saludos

Los mosfet que consegui son, irf9530 e irf630


----------



## Quercus

Los  mosfet estan aislados por la parte donde hacen contacto con el radiador,  pero los tornillos, tiene que estar también aislados, con una arandela de plástico especial, si no, haces un  corto  descomunal, en la foto parece que el de la izquierda estuviese aislado, pero según dices, creo que Diego tiene razón y no tienes ninguno.
  Saludos


----------



## chelo579

Despues de leer 2 horas casi todo lo escrito en este tema y de descargar varios pdf diría que me marié un poco y quedé muy indeciso. Lo que yo tenía pensado hacer eran 4 módulos del amplificador de 50w que se almienta con +-30vcc para poder utilizarlos: 1 lado L de medios, 1 lado R de medios; 1 lado L agudos, 1 lado R de agudos, cada modulo con una carga de 4 Ohms. Se que debo cambiar la resistencia de 56k con la de 5k6, que para ajustar el BIAS se hace con una lampara incandescente de 40w en serie con el primario del trafo y que los diodos que van al discipador son 1n4007. Mi duda es que trafo debo hacer construir por el bobinador? 24+24Vac? cuantos Volt.Amper? (siempre hablando para 4 modulos). Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Quercus

¡Hola! @chelo579, no me da pereza contestar lo que preguntas, pero si lees Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio vas a encontrar respuesta a esa pregunta y además, vas a conocer un montón de datos que es interesante saber para su cálculo/diseño/montaje.
Te aseguro que cuando lo hagas, me lo vas a agradecer. 
Estarás de acuerdo conmigo que es mejor enseñar a pescar, que dar un día el pescado…
Y si tienes alguna duda, no dudes en preguntar. Veo que como dices has leído el tema, eso te ayudara por los datos que han aparecido a lo largo de el. 
  Y cuando lo montes esperamos fotos.
Saludos


----------



## chelo579

Muchas gracias quercus 10, no sabia que existia ese post 
Abrazo grande


----------



## nachola2

hola quercus10 tengo una pregunta con respecto a el amplificador mosfet 50W version 2 se podra usar algunos remplasos para los mosfet me estoy imaginando alunos como irf640 y irf9640?. es qu een mi sona no se consiguen los adecudos que recomendaste


----------



## Quercus

Hola nachola2, los IRF640/9640 los puedes usar perfectamente tanto en la version1 como en la 2 y sobre todo, asegurate de que son autenticos.
Saludos


----------



## nachola2

ok quercus gracias por la respuesta. ahora tengo otra duda si tengo una fuente de tension de +-35vdc que aplificador me recomendas que aga ? 
mi idea era hacer el de la version 1 pero no se si se comportara distinto? que opinas.


----------



## Quercus

Con  esa tensión,  la version  I-II  del 50w del primer post  tendríamos que hacerle algun cambio y ver que tal.
  Es mejor que utililices el Harman kardon, yo lo estuve probando hasta con +-26/27V y va perfecto, o el Ampeg  en cualquier versión y calcular las resistencias que alimentan el I.C. para la tensión que dices. 
  Saludos


----------



## nachola2

bueno quercus tengo una pregunta mas respecto a el ampli que me aconsejaste es decir el harman kardon.
pode reemplazar a los mosfet por los que tengo es decir los irf640 y irf9640 y tambien no podria sustituir los 2sc2235 por bc546 y los 2sa965 por bc556? claro yo aria mi propio diseño por las modificaciones de los transistores.
gracias desde ya por leer mi consulta y muchas gracias.perdonarme si mis comentarios son muy inapropiados es que recien soy un principiante.


----------



## Quercus

Puedes utilizar esos mosfet  modificando un poco el PCB  y puedes utilizar, haciendo la modificación los BCxxx.

  Pero antes mira uno que postee con MPSA56/06, igual esos, si los encuentras y únicamente es acomodar los mosfet.

  También hice una versión  con esos transistores BC546/556 y MPSA en el bias, que es la que esta fotografiada  _aqui_,  ósea,  para que no haya confusiones, los archivos son con MPSAxx,  pero las fotos son con BCxxx y un MPSAxx. Lo hice asi porque el ruteado iba mejor.

  Si necesitas que sea con BCxxx  puedo buscar los archivos y si los encuentro postearlos.

  Saludos


----------



## nachola2

Gracias quercus por la ayuda.
Pero tengo una ultima  duda con respecto a el disipador me podrías decir cuanto disipan los mosfet estando al máximo así veo por el disipador.
Prometo subir fotos del amplificador terminado y en gabinete en cuanto termine todo gracias por tu ayuda.Saludos


----------



## cantoni11

Quercus,te comento ya hice la placa del Ampeg 4 Mosfet Mini.me falta el mpsa 06 ,no lo consigo pero todavia me falta ir a otros negocios de electronica de aqui.te pregumto podria usar el mpsa42???porque este Tr  seguro hay , es de mayor voltaje.el otro tema es que lleva un TL072 ,puedo usar tambien el NE5532¿¿¿¡,las resitencias me conviene sean al 1% ,o las comunes al 5%???(si es si ,cuales tienen que ser las mas precisas?)y el tema mas importantes ,APAREAR LOS MOSFET,vi el esquema y dice una fuente de 15v y una resistencia de 150ohnmios creo,no tengo una fuente de 15 voltios puedo usar una de 18 volt ,pero la resitencia seria de igual valor o tengo que cambiarla????

pd:la fuente que tengo es de 40+40 5 amperes ,10000micro por ramas de filtrado,se bancara dos placas de estas ?????.que potencia obtendria con esta alemintacion ????
las resistencias de salida va con bobina ????


----------



## Quercus

nachola2 dijo:


> Gracias quercus por la ayuda.
> Pero tengo una ultima duda con respecto a el disipador me podrías decir cuanto disipan los mosfet estando al máximo así veo por el disipador.
> Prometo subir fotos del amplificador terminado y en gabinete en cuanto termine todo gracias por tu ayuda.Saludos


Al ser un clase AB su rendimiento es: 60/65% de la potencia consumida es sonido, el resto calor. 
Haz tus cuentas y un par de consejos : 
1º Intenta que los mosfet hagan un buen contacto térmico con el radiador. Al ser mas pequeños es la mejor forma de no se quemen, en caso de exigirle. Ojo con el aislante del tornillo y demás…
2º Yo no lo cargaría con 4Ω para ponerlo a tope, con ese voltaje puedes tener 40/50W a 8Ω que en la casa sobra para que tengas problemas con la convivencia.



cantoni11 dijo:


> Quercus,te comento ya hice la placa del Ampeg 4 Mosfet Mini.me falta el mpsa 06 ,no lo consigo pero todavia me falta ir a otros negocios de electronica de aqui.te pregumto podria usar el mpsa42???porque este Tr seguro hay , es de mayor voltaje.el otro tema es que lleva un TL072 ,puedo usar tambien el NE5532¿¿¿¡,las resitencias me conviene sean al 1% ,o las comunes al 5%???(si es si ,cuales tienen que ser las mas precisas?)y el tema mas importantes ,APAREAR LOS MOSFET,vi el esquema y dice una fuente de 15v y una resistencia de 150ohnmios creo,no tengo una fuente de 15 voltios puedo usar una de 18 volt ,pero la resitencia seria de igual valor o tengo que cambiarla????
> 
> pd:la fuente que tengo es de 40+40 5 amperes ,10000micro por ramas de filtrado,se bancara dos placas de estas ?????.que potencia obtendria con esta alemintacion ????
> las resistencias de salida va con bobina ????


--Puedes utilizar el MPSA42 perfectamente.
--Utilice el TL072 en vez del NE532 que es el aconsejado, no por precio o ser mas conseguible (Aquí valen casi igual y no es problema conseguirlos) lo utilice porque al probarlo con varios opamp el sonido no me resultaba diferente de unos a otros, sin embargo el que menos tensión me daba a la salida estando en reposo era el TL072.

--Las resistencias siempre mejor metalfilm de 1%, yo utilizo de carbon para los prototipos pues son mas conseguibles y además tengo bastantes de casi todos los valores.

--El circuito para aparear los mosfet esta calibrado asi por el diseñador, dándonos el valor que tenemos que tener en cuenta para las tolerancias entre ellos, si lo variamos habría que hacer un nuevo calculo que no sabemos todo lo correcto que seria. 
--Lo mejor es que consigas esos 15v. haciendo algún tipo de fuente, o mejor aun mira en el hilo de fuentes y monta una variable con un LM317 que es facilísima.
--En el tema de la fuente, ojo con esto, si son 40V 5A + 40V 5A va sobrada.
--La potencia, unos 50/60W a 8Ω y alrededor de 100W a 4Ω
--La resistencia de salida lleva una bobina como explique en los archivos de este _Ampeg 4 mosfet_
Al ser una placa tan reducida no la inclui en el PCB, si quieres que vaya como el circuito original, coloca resistencia y bobina a la salida del gabinete.
Saludos


----------



## cantoni11

Gracias Quercus .me falta solo el mje340 ,mañana lo busco ,y van saliendo mas dudas ,ahi veo una resistencia de 3.3 ohmios que no se puede apreciar en las fotos ,pero el en pdf sale ,va por la cara de la pista???'tengo drama tambien con los capacitores de 10micro por 50 v ,no entran en la placa ,el de 1 micro por 50 voltios ,consegui uno de tantalio ,es bien chiquito ,sirve???'tambien vi que pusiste uno de poliester sw 100 nanos color rojo ,y los  otros que pones de igual valor son unos blancos ,puedo poner de estos (ya que son los que consegui) en vez ese rojo de poliester ???? el de 330 pf puede ser de ceramica ,o es mejor si consgio algo mayor aislacion tipo multicapa por eje'????


----------



## Quercus

Si te fijas, en el PDF hay dos archivos de distribución de elementos, en el primero se ven los que van encima de la placa y en el segundo los que van debajo, ahí se ve  la resistencia de 3,3Ω.

  El eterno problema del tamaño de los componentes.  Aquí, los condensadores electotroliticos  con valor desde 1uF a 22uF/63V tienen el mismo tamaño 5mm de diámetro, por eso pude juntar mas los componentes, si  no te entra, déjale las patas un poco más largas y suéldalo debajo torciéndolo después y queda a 90º debajo.

  Nunca he utilizado Tántalo en sustitución de electrolítico, por no haberlo necesitado, prueba, si no, busca uno un pelín más grande hasta 2,2uF.

  Los condensadores de 100nF son diferentes por el ancho de patas que necesitaba, los blancos de 5mm y el rojo de 7.5mm  puedes ponerlos todos iguales.

  Los de  xxxpF  utilice cerámicos, pero medidos con el capacimetro para que el valor fuese lo mas correcto posible. Muchas veces he colocado 2 en paralelo, pues a algunos  les falta un 20% de valor.  

  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11

hola Quercus ,subo unas fotos del Amplificador que va gestandose ,je,-Te comento  no consigo el mje340,me falta medir los mosfet ,no tengo tester,el que tengo es a aguja y no es preciso ,queria saber si los Tr "mje" hay que aparear tambien ,y como se hace porque no se como medir la ganancia ,se que algunos tester traen unos zocalos ,pero hay otra forma de medirlos con tester comun ????






mientras subo las fotos me doy cuenta que las resitencias de atras de 0.33 2 w no son tales ,esta segun entinedo son de 33 ohmios (naranja-naranja-negro, dorado es la tolerancia)se equivoco la vieja que me atendio,y yo por no tener tester para comprobar,tendre que comprar de nuevo y seguir gastando.primer error y todavia ni arranco,je......otro tema puse de 47 ohmio  a  las de LA compuerta de mosfet coomo dice el esquema original y a la entrada de audio puse un capacitor de 10micro en vez de 4.7 NP micro como indica tu placa ,no tendra efecto alguno???'el esquema original tiene esos valores y justo los tenia a mano


----------



## Quercus

Comentario muy personal, ANTES QUE NADA, deberías  conseguir un multimetro razonable, estas funcionando como  un  informático  con un “comodore” y así…mal…
  Hay muchos transistores que se podrían poner en vez de los MJE340/350 si no los consigues  dímelo y empezamos a buscar algún reemplazo.

  Para aparearlos siempre he  utilizado algún multimetro con esa función.  Los MJExxx no es preciso que los aparees.

  Las resistencias  de surtidor, deberían ser, naranja, naranja, plata y la tolerancia, normalmente oro, también puedes poner bobinadas, aunque estas siempre que puedo las evito.

  El condensador de entrada me gusta ponerlo MKT por ser mucho mejor en todos los aspectos, pero para ese valor es bastante grande y este amplificador es MINI, fíjate que en los otros que hice sin ser mini, esta puesto  así. 
  De no ser MKT tengo entendido que es mejor  “No Polarizado” por eso puse  4,7uF NP  que tenía a mano.

  Esas placas están quedando de maravilla, espero poder verlas pronto terminadas y mejor aun, en un gabinete.

  Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

También para poner el condensador de entrada, pueden optar por los SMD de 4.7uF, 3.3, 2.2 y 1uF. Me sobraron de un proyecto y como son grandes, no hay problemas en ponerlos del lado del Cobre.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## cantoni11

Gracias A Quercus ,Tacatomon ,por asistir a mis preguntas .Ahora entre en stan-by con el proyecto porque espero el tester para medir los Mosfet y otras cosas,,,lo del capacitor no hay problema; caben perfectamente ,yo me equivoque de capacitor no era el que iba en ese lugar.con respecto al "valor de capacitor de entrada de audio el esquema original dice 10 micros y vos pusiste de 4.7 micro en influye eso??' el tema de los MJe340 tiene reemplazo el KSE340,ya solucione ese tema.Bueno saludos a todos y muy agardecido a vos Quercus por compartir la pasion de la "busqueda del mejor sonido" ,cuando tenga novedad subo "impresiones".


----------



## cantoni11

Hola Quercus,funciono pero duro pocos minutos .se prendio fuego las resitencia de .47 ohmios y las .33 ohmios 2w ,puede ser , por no haber montado el disipador en los mosfet para la prueba???, ,(no entendi bien el tema del bias ,leei varias veces el post ,disculpa lo duro que soy )lo que note se calentaron muchos los mosfet y luego lo que ya comente,cuando estaba funcionando note que moviendo el preset mulitvueltas no habia cambios en le sonido como dijo aqui crimson ,otra duda es que ,puse las resitencias de 47 ohmions y no la de 39 como indicaste ,puede ser esto o se embalo termicamente por no tener el disipador ???'bueno espero alguien o vos me ayude ,gracias

pdrobe com el segundo canal ,funciona pero el bias fluctua y supomgo es por que no tengo disipador en los mosfet,ademas el mpsa06 ,segun lo poco que entiendo;tiene la funcion de regular el bias termicamente .Es por eso va en el disipador y a no estar vinculado termicamente con los mosfet el bias "varias,sin estabilizarse.Todo esto que digo es conclusiones propìas ,como dije en variaos comentarios tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica.Por favor alguien me diga si la prueba se hace si o si con el disipador montado ,el tema del bias segun el diagrama original ,dice 15 a 20 mv de caida de tension en las resistencias de salidas si señal de entrada nio carga,sin senal de entrada se refiere sin nada conectado o puenteada la entrada?????,saludos y disculpen tantas molestia Quercus y a toda la gente del foro


----------



## Quercus

¡¡¡   SIEMPRE  ¡¡¡ Cuando  se prueba un amplificador, debe estar con el radiador acoplado, si no lo está  *“SUICIDIO”*: 

  1º Los mosfet (transistores) se calentaran en breves segundos, mas rápido cuanto más intensidad circule por ellos, además  al no estar  regulado el bias, puede  estar disparado y al no tener el radiador tu mismo has visto lo que tarda en destruirse.

  2º Aunque el bias estuviese bien,  el circuito no hace su función,  al no estar acoplado el transistor de bias junto con los finales en el mismo radiador (como has dicho)  igualmente se embalara y….

  Hacer esa primera prueba con todo conectado, ensamblado como corresponde y un foco en la entrada de 125/220V es una garantía de que si algo está mal, no se queme, en cuanto vemos que el foco se queda encendido, apagamos y a revisar.
  Cuando todo lo anterior está bien hecho y el amplificador funciona ya ajustado, en ese momento puedes hacer algunas modificaciones de  bias (si quieres complicarte la vida) con cuidado  y si tienes BUENOS ALTAVOCES Y BUEN OIDO puedes retocarlo un poco y comprobar que ajuste has dejado.
  Mi consejo: El diseñador aconseja  100mA, entre 50/70mA calienta menos y no notaras distorsión en  el sonido (a bajo volumen que es donde se nota) pero eso queda de tu parte y gusto.
  El que pongas resistencias de 0,47Ω en vez de 0,33Ω no se va  a apreciar,  *¡¡ PERO ¡¡* si la regulación de bias la haces por caída de tensión  en las resistencias de potencia  no es igual, aquí hay que aplicar la ley de Ohm, pues son valores distintos. 
  Saludos
  P.D. La electrónica no perdona: FALLO = destrucción, pasta que pierdes y moral por los suelos.  Otro consejo,  lee esto detenidamente.


----------



## cantoni11

Gracias una vez mas Quercus ,todo lo que comente lo hice antes de pasar por los metodos de la lampara y demaspero bueno depues de romper el primero aprendi que no se hace prueba sin disipador montados,,jeje,,,,,,,,ya esta funcionado el segundo canal!!!!!.....tengo un pedazo de aluminio muy chico y no dispongo en este momento de un disipador decente ,pero hice algunas pruebas de audio igual. lo del bias te cuento no me quedo claro del todo....regulo corriente intercalando el tester en serie en una de las ramas ,enciendo la fuente y veo que la corriente sube a 150 mA +-   y luego desciende a los 50 mA que regule previamente,pero no se queda en un valor fijo ,sino fluctua para abajo...... (todo esto con la entrada de audio en corto y la salida en vacio)se ve inestable el  bias.depues probe con medir la caida de tension en las resistencias (y como dice el manual del ampeg,de 15 a 20 mA ),lo regule el 15 mA.Tengo un solo tester asi me canse de cambiar las conexiones del mismo .....y largue la prueba de audio nomas  .Conclusiones (aclaro antes ; con un disipador muy chico es una placa de 5x 7 cm de 2 mm de espesor)le conecte un reproductor de DVD con la salida directa al ampli (tierne volumen el DVD) noto que no da los 60w vatios. los agudo bien presentes medios claros ,graves medio flacos ,lo alimente con 41+41 voltios y 10000micros de filtrado.despues intente con el pre del rotel ,se escucha ruido un poco de ruido blanco pero creo sera porque desde la salida de la fuente hasta la entrada del ampli ,la señal paso por cuatro OP. bueno lo del ruido no me preocupa es poco .lo que si esperaba es un poco mas de graves ,considerando que un ampli de bajo ,nada y nada menos.pero bueno seguro hay lagunas sugerencias para mejoraresto.yo pense en subir la tension de alientacion del OP a 16 voltios como en el circuito original.me paso con el pre de rotel ,no se si sera subjetivo o que ,,,,pero alimente con 18 voltios como tambien decia el diagrama del rotel y note mejores graves,la verdad nose ,no soy academico en la materia ,solo impresiones ,ademas pruebo con unos bafles medio pelos ,unos technics de 122 tres vias ,que compre hace varios años ya ,saludos a Quercus y a toda la gente del foro


----------



## cantoni11

quercus10 dijo:


> ¡¡¡   SIEMPRE  ¡¡¡ Cuando  se prueba un amplificador, debe estar con el radiador acoplado, si no lo está  *“SUICIDIO”*:
> 
> 1º Los mosfet (transistores) se calentaran en breves segundos, mas rápido cuanto más intensidad circule por ellos, además  al no estar  regulado el bias, puede  estar disparado y al no tener el radiador tu mismo has visto lo que tarda en destruirse.
> 
> 2º Aunque el bias estuviese bien,  el circuito no hace su función,  al no estar acoplado el transistor de bias junto con los finales en el mismo radiador (como has dicho)  igualmente se embalara y….
> 
> Hacer esa primera prueba con todo conectado, ensamblado como corresponde y un foco en la entrada de 125/220V es una garantía de que si algo está mal, no se queme, en cuanto vemos que el foco se queda encendido, apagamos y a revisar.
> Cuando todo lo anterior está bien hecho y el amplificador funciona ya ajustado, en ese momento puedes hacer algunas modificaciones de  bias (si quieres complicarte la vida) con cuidado  y si tienes BUENOS ALTAVOCES Y BUEN OIDO puedes retocarlo un poco y comprobar que ajuste has dejado.
> Mi consejo: El diseñador aconseja  100mA, entre 50/70mA calienta menos y no notaras distorsión en  el sonido (a bajo volumen que es donde se nota) pero eso queda de tu parte y gusto.
> El que pongas resistencias de 0,47Ω en vez de 0,33Ω no se va  a apreciar,  *¡¡ PERO ¡¡* si la regulación de bias la haces por caída de tensión  en las resistencias de potencia  no es igual, aquí hay que aplicar la ley de Ohm, pues son valores distintos.
> Saludos
> P.D. La electrónica no perdona: FALLO = destrucción, pasta que pierdes y moral por los suelos.  Otro consejo,  lee esto detenidamente.



me referia a la resistencia que va a la puerta (gate)del mosfet ,en el diagrama original del ampeg dice 47 y en tu placa esa es de 39 ohmios ,produce alguan diferencia????


----------



## Quercus

quercus10 dijo:


> El que pongas resistencias de 0,47Ω en vez de 0,33Ω no se va a apreciar, *¡¡ PERO ¡¡* si la regulación de bias la haces por caída de tensión en las resistencias de potencia no es igual, aquí hay que aplicar la ley de Ohm, pues son valores distintos.





cantoni11 dijo:


> .depues probe con medir la caida de tension en las resistencias (y como dice el manual del ampeg,de 15 a 20 mA ),lo regule el 15 mA.


  La medida en las resistencias, la estas  haciendo mal.
  Hasta que el amplificador se estabiliza, si todo está bien  el bias debería subir poco a poco no bajar.  Vamos corrigiéndolo y después de 15minutos aprox.  dependiendo del tiempo que el  radiador tarde en  alcanzar su temperatura máxima para la corriente de reposo que le pongamos, queda  medio estable, y ahí afinamos el  ajuste.
  Si crees que no da, la potencia que debe, puede que la señal de entrada sea más débil  de lo que necesita, en ninguno de los tres que he montado he notado falta de graves ni de potencia. Y he montado  más de un amplificador  para tener una idea. De todas formas como tú mismo has dicho, es de extrañar que un amplificador que funciona como  amplificador de bajo, no de graves, pero aquí ya entramos en lo subjetivo.

  La resistencia del gate no es crítica.

  Aunque esta fuera de este tema te diré que cuidado con la alimentación del previo si no estás utilizando los OP originales, que si funcionan con esa tensión. Los que le puso mnicolau funcionan mejor con +-15V.

  Saludos


----------



## nachola2

quecus hola de nuevo ahora me consume otra duda:
el valor de C5 en el amplificador Harman kardon no tiene un valor de 4.7uF en realidad.
va yo me fije en el pdf de donde lo sacaste y no se distingue bien esa cifra por favor.


----------



## Quercus

Dando valor al  condensador pone:  47 sin especificar la unidad, PERO, es polarizado y de 25V. no creo que haga falta mas…  lo que esta borroso es la barra de separación.
  Saludos


----------



## nachola2

muchas gracias por tu respuesta quercus.
ya tengo mi diseño y estoy por probar el amplificador harman kardon, con mi version bcxxxy irf640 y irf9640
desenme suerte! y que amde por favor.
saludos


----------



## Quercus

Espero fotos y buenas noticias, el diseño es muy fácil y si eres meticuloso veras como funciona.

  Ademas, después de leerte, acabo de encender  “8 velas y un cirio de los gordos” que tengo para estas ocasiones y esta noche rezare algunas plegarias para que funcione. Asi que no te preocupes, como veras no tiene otra salida mas que funcionar.  

Saludos  

P.D. Espero que el *"Budú este"* funcione, sino...


----------



## cantoni11

Hola Quercus,te comento ya funciona el miniAmpeg ,la segunda placa la monte con los zener de 16v como dice el diagrama oreginal mas el ne5532,y me parec da mas graves , lo que si se escucha Tiene ruido de fuente no se que sera ,por lo pronto tengo ganas de agregar un capacitor de .47micro 100v enntre ambas ramas como se ve en el diag,original para ver que pasa ....O sera que es normal de esta placa el ruido.???
el sonido en muy bueno como dijiste ,pero quisiera sacar los ruidos de fuente,(evidentemente es ruido de esta placa ,porque la fuente que uso es la misma con la que hago funcionar el rotel y no tiene nada de ruido cuando funciona con este )tambien pude ver otro cambio con respecto al diagrama original ,se trata de la resistencia entre pata 1 y 2 del Op .el original dice 47k mientras el propuesto por crimson es de 18 k ,tengo entendido esta regula la ganancia del OP,vere que pasa ,probando,,,,,,Vamos por mas .jejej saludos capo !!!


----------



## Quercus

Hola cantoni, me alegro de los progresos. Algo tienes por ahi que te mete ruido, el amplificador no hace nada de ruido, ninguno de los tres que monte. 
  ¿Que componentes tiene  la fuente a la que lo conectas?
  El arreglo de la ganancia es porque en los dos primeros que hice, la ganancia es muy alta, ya con la placa de sonido, una sound blaster que da menos señal que la original del ordenador,  es enorme y se agradece el potenciómetro que le puso crimson para poder acomodarla,  y que yo  también puse en los dos primeros, en este baje la ganancia para no tener que poner el potenciómetro por problemas de espacio.
  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11

Quercus ,cuando digo ruido de fuente ,me refiero cuando esta el volumen a cero ,se ecucha un ruido bajo ,pero molesto ,la fuente es un trafo de 30+30 volt con un puente rectificador de 25a mas 10000micros de capacidad por ramas ,te dije que no puede ser la fuente porque ya esta probada con el rotel y no tiene ruido,segun mi humilde entender puede estar en la fuente pequeña forma por los zener ,alimentan los OP,si te fijas en tu placa y la comparas con el diagrama original esta faltando dos capacitores de .47 micros que van conectados en los  extremo de la fuente,si bien en el diagrama original hay una sola fuente que alimenta los OP ,en nuestra placa dicha fuente es individual ,es asi ???? verdad.cuando subo el volumen obviamente no se escucha ese ruido y suena muy bien,ahora tengo que conseguir algun buen disipador y ver la forma de fijarlo a la placa para forma un modulo ,aunque no tengo espacio para tornillos en la placa

pd,me olvidaba ,tambien esta conectado la proteccion de continua posteada por Ezavalla .la del puente rectificador ,no la del IC,y una fuente para el pre ,que es una copia fiel del diagrama original del rotel RA-02 18+18 .de paso te comento no tuve drama con los OP y esta tension .lo tengo funcionado desde hace mucho tiempo y hasta ahora todo perfecto ,todo normal no hay calor en ningun parte del pre ,tiene dos OP el tl072+ne5532 y le agregue unTL072 a la entrada como dice el diagrama del rotel ,(no se porque nicolaus obvio este op de entrada,yo lo agregue y siento una pequeña diferencia a favor)porfavor si tenes tiempo fijate en el diagrama de rotel y comenta tu opinion,este OP esta para la entrada de cinta o para interconectar un equlizador


----------



## SERGIOD

quercus10 dijo:


> Espero fotos y buenas noticias, el diseño es muy fácil y si eres meticuloso veras como funciona.
> 
> Ademas, después de leerte, acabo de encender  “8 velas y un cirio de los gordos” que tengo para estas ocasiones y esta noche rezare algunas plegarias para que funcione. Asi que no te preocupes, como veras no tiene otra salida mas que funcionar.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> P.D. Espero que el *"Budú este"* funcione, sino...



Gracias quercus tu siempre ayudando eres un vacan  ; seguro y que la magia funciona y los buenos deseos tambien yo tambien le echare una rezadita para que le funcione


----------



## morta

Buen dia compañeros del foro, la verdad tengo muchas ganas de armar alguna de las verisones del ampli que estan publicadas en el hilo, para alimentar el circuito tengo dos trafos de 22v 1.5a alterna que conectaria en paralelo para experimentar.
La pregunta es vi que hay gente de santa fe capital que ya lo armo, mi pregunta es que versión armaron para conseguir los transistores en las dos casas de electronica que tenemos por aca.
Saludos


----------



## nachola2

Hola quercus, te comento que ya me anduvo el amplificador harman kardon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! con muy buenos resultados, muy poco ruido, y en especial si entrada de tension a los 2.72 Vpp recien comenzaba a recortar.Pero lo que importa es la salida que era de 38Vpp!!!!!!!! probando con una VDC de -+27V.
Exelente tu aporte ya subo fotos. Saludos


----------



## Quercus

cantoni11 dijo:


> Quercus ,cuando digo ruido de fuente ,me refiero cuando esta el volumen a cero ,se ecucha un ruido bajo ,pero molesto ,la fuente es un trafo de 30+30 volt con un puente rectificador de 25a mas 10000micros de capacidad por ramas ,te dije que no puede ser la fuente porque ya esta probada con el rotel y no tiene ruido,segun mi humilde entender puede estar en la fuente pequeña forma por los zener ,alimentan los OP,si te fijas en tu placa y la comparas con el diagrama original esta faltando dos capacitores de .47 micros que van conectados en los extremo de la fuente,si bien en el diagrama original hay una sola fuente que alimenta los OP ,en nuestra placa dicha fuente es individual ,es asi ???? verdad.cuando subo el volumen obviamente no se escucha ese ruido y suena muy bien,ahora tengo que conseguir algun buen disipador y ver la forma de fijarlo a la placa para forma un modulo ,aunque no tengo espacio para tornillos en la placa
> 
> pd,me olvidaba ,tambien esta conectado la proteccion de continua posteada por Ezavalla .la del puente rectificador ,no la del IC,y una fuente para el pre ,que es una copia fiel del diagrama original del rotel RA-02 18+18 .de paso te comento no tuve drama con los OP y esta tension .lo tengo funcionado desde hace mucho tiempo y hasta ahora todo perfecto ,todo normal no hay calor en ningun parte del pre ,tiene dos OP el tl072+ne5532 y le agregue unTL072 a la entrada como dice el diagrama del rotel ,(no se porque nicolaus obvio este op de entrada,yo lo agregue y siento una pequeña diferencia a favor)porfavor si tenes tiempo fijate en el diagrama de rotel y comenta tu opinion,este OP esta para la entrada de cinta o para interconectar un equlizador


  Bueno no quiero que esto se convierta en un pin pon, ¡¡¡hace ruido,… no hace ruido…¡¡¡ mas bien debe ser:  a ti te hace… a mi no… (suerte que tengo)
  Fuente que utilizo : transformador de 750W salida 32+32v puente de 25A, y en cada ramal: 
  2x4700uF,   1uF/250V MKT ,   0,470uF/250V poliéster   y   resistencia  de 3K9/2W.
  He vuelto a conectar el Ampeg mini, alimentación entre 47+47 sin carga y 45,5+45,5 con carga, entrada en corto, *cero ruido*, entrada abierta sin nada conectado, *cero ruido*. Conectado al ordenador algo de ruido (culpa del PC) todo esto con el TL072.

  Si el ruido que te produce a ti, fuese cosa del diseño, me lo haría también a mi, y no es asi, a mi no me hace nada de nada,  incluso, el mio, al ser un prototipo, esta montado con resistencias de carbón, el tuyo lo esta  con metalfilm.

  Seria cuestión de que alguien que lo haya montado diga como le fue. 
  Los condensadores para la alimentación del OP le puse 10uF/25V que puedes subir a 22uF sin modificar nada  y justos creo que  47uF también entren + 0,1uF que tambien puedes subir a 0,47uF ó 1uF/50v.  

  Ten en cuenta que lo alimentamos con la tensión del amplificador que ya esta rectificada y filtrada,  después hacemos que caiga la tensión y volvemos a filtrar.  



SERGIOD dijo:


> Gracias quercus tu siempre ayudando eres un vacan


  Gracias a ti también, pues tambien eres de los que esta atento, lo del "vacan" no se que significa, aunque creo, que no debe ser muy malo.


nachola2 dijo:


> Hola quercus, te comento que ya me anduvo el amplificador harman kardon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! con muy buenos resultados, muy poco ruido, y en especial si entrada de tension a los 2.72 Vpp recien comenzaba a recortar.Pero lo que importa es la salida que era de 38Vpp!!!!!!!! probando con una VDC de -+27V.
> Exelente tu aporte ya subo fotos. Saludos


  Parece que el  *“Budu”* o tu *“buen hacer”* o puede que la combinación de ambas cosas han funcionado, me alegro y espero esas fotos.
  Saludos


----------



## nachola2

quercus gracias por tus consejos podías decirme como se hace para subir fotos al foro y una ultima duda antes de medir unas cosas mas en el circuito de harman kardon:
cual es la potencia que entrega el amplificador?
cuanta corriente consume a el max?
gracias por leer mis comentarios medio de novato...
Saludos compañero


----------



## Quercus

De nada, nunca he medido la potencia de un amplificador, me arreglo con una cifra aprox.  que puedes calcular, viendo circuito y  voltaje  para hacer la fuente. 
  Este, alimentado con +-42/45V andará por los 80/90W en estéreo  con un trasformador de 300W va sobrado. (Entrada 125/230V salida 30V 5A+30V 5A) 
  A 4Ω necesitaras  450W de transformador.  Todo esto pensando que lo vallas a estrujar al máximo.
  -Para las fotos: 
  -En el recuadro donde escribimos los mensajes, pulsa “Mas Opciones”
  -Después en la barra de arriba del nuevo recuadro, pulsa la pestaña con el símbolo de “archivo adjunto” y se te abre un cuadro de dialogo donde te dice las dimensiones máximas de cada archivo. (Si es mayor en dimensiones o capacidad no te dejara subirlo y tendrás que  reducirlo, fíjate bien antes)
  -Buscas el archivo donde se encuentra en tu ordenador con “Examinar” y después pulsas  “Subir”. 
  -Así vas repitiendo con cada archivo o foto, hasta subir todos. 
  ¡¡¡ LISTO!!!
  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11

Hola Quercus,tengo la sgte inquietud .sabes le puse un zener de 15votlios al mini ,y veo tengo mucha caida de tension  .Es decir en vez de tener 15+15 en la alimetcion del OP.tengo 12.5 en una rama y 10 voltios en la otra.Me puse a buscar la causa y parece que la resistencia de 2k2 en muy grande y "cierrra el grifo"en unos 18 ma segun ley de ohm.Esta conrriente es suficiente para alimentar alOp mas el circuito regula el bias ?????.Luego hice la prueba y coloque una de 1K ,(aunque segun calculos para 50 ma tendria que ser de unos 600ohmios)y esa caida de tension desaparecio ,mido y me da los 15+15 ,esta bien esto???' esta tension debe ser constante o fluctua ????


----------



## Quercus

Dependiendo de los voltajes de red, con tu transformador de 30+30V debes tener aprox. +-42V en continua.
  Los valores de mi fuente están puestos mas arriba. Con esos valores unos zener de 13V y resistencias de *2K7/2W* la alimentación del OP (TL072) rama negativa *12,8V* rama positiva *13V*
  La resistencia que yo utilizo, es mayor en 500Ω y la tensión solo 3,5V mas,  sin embargo las tensiones en el OP esta bien, que debe ser constante por supuesto.
  Ademas todo esto en el  _Ampeg 4 mosfet rev 2.1_ es igual (misma tensión y mismas resistencias) solo que con zener de 15v las tensiones  -14,9V  +15V
  Como creía que era un poco alta (aunque como ves va bien) la baje a 2K2 en el circuito que postee.
  Si con el cambio de resistencia que has hecho  todo va bien, nada calienta (mira los zener) y no tienes ruido, pues bien, pero tengo  mis dudas …  creo que algo no va como debe en esa placa, ruido, caída de tensión en el OP.
   Debes probar, si tienes otro OP cambialo y mira que tal, creo que tienes un consumo excesivo por ahí.
  Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola, hace unos días me surgió una pequeña duda!
pordrian utilizarse dos canales del Ampeg para usar tanto en estéreo como en puente? con su respectivo circuito obviamente.


----------



## Quercus

Según tengo entendido, cualquier amplificador AB puede funcionar en puente, vigilando que la tensión en reposo a la salida, sea lo mas baja posible,  sobre esto me recomendaron que nunca superase los 100mV.  
  Seguramente, como en otras cuestiones, habrá mas de una opinión.
  Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> hola, hace unos días me surgió una pequeña duda!
> pordrian utilizarse dos canales del Ampeg para usar tanto en estéreo como en puente? con su respectivo circuito obviamente.







En teoría puede funcionar, en la práctica la cosa se complica bastante.
Hay que revisar la curva de carga de corriente de los transistores de salida para verificar si estos pueden soportar los nuevos requerimientos.


----------



## Quercus

El dato a tener en cuenta, al que se refiere fogonazo  es importante para quien no tenga experiencia en este tipo de montaje (montaje en puente o  “Bridge”) la razón para quien no lo conozca  y quiera intentar un montaje asi, es que la potencia teóricamente, no se dobla, se cuadriplica, cada amplificador carga con la mitad de la resistencia del altavoz lo que quiere decir que si utilizamos el Ampeg 4 mosfet alimentado con +-50V que da una potencia aprox. de 100W a 8Ω, con ese montaje dara, pues cada amplificador ve 4Ω entre 300/400W. 

  Este amplificador, si esta montado *debidamente* (apareos y demás…) aguantaría perfectamente  esa potencia por pruebas que he hecho a 4Ω con el.

  Si fuese el que posteo crimson igualmente, respetando su tensión de alimentación.
  Pero con una pareja, alimentado a 50+50V hay  que tener mucho cuidado, sobre todo en la refrigeración, pues los mosfet (IRFP240/9240 los pequeños ni hablar) estarán, prácticamente al limite.  De todas formas no seria un montaje robusto para fiarse de el, y tenerlo una noche entera  dándole caña, por lo menos yo no me fiaría.
  Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

justamente eran mis dudas, en la teoría parece algo muy simple! pero ya me parecía que todo tiene que estar mas que parejo y bien ventilado!
en este momento tengo armado el que posteo crimson, funcionando muy bien por suerte. la idea es cambiar el gabinete por uno mas grande y se me ocurrió la idea de armar uno igual para usarlo en estéreo escuchando música, y en puente para usarlo como amplificador para bajo (osea que lo voy a exigir bastante).


----------



## crimson

Hola isaías, si vas a usarlo en puente sí o sí ponele algúno de los limitadores de por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/
porque la falla más común al usar potencias en bridge es que se pinchen los transistores de salida ante un "clipping", situación más que común cuando usás un instrumento.
Saludos C


----------



## isaias el k-bro

uh muchas gracias crimson! esa era otra de mis dudas, porque el "slap" de un bajo es bastante rompeparlante, no me quiero imaginar lo que hace con el pobre amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo

Otro punto a tener presente es la capacidad de la fuente.
Al cuadruplicarse la potencia la fuente de alimentación deberá estar acorde a este nuevo requerimiento.

*[Criterio personal ON]*
He armado amplificadores en puente de diversas potencias y con diversos esquemas, siempre con un resultado entre muy bueno y aceptable, pero *NO* es una solución de mi agrado, prefiero directamente una etapa de la potencia necesaria o 2 (o mas) etapas que se complementes.
*[/Criterio personal OFF]*


----------



## crimson

Coincido, yo uso puente cuando no me queda otra alternativa. 1) en amplificadores alimentados a 12V o 24V, no queda otra si querés sacar algo de potencia. 2) He resucitado una vieja potencia "Equaphon", que originalmente tenía dos etapas en puente, un transformador hermoso de 20+20VCA que no quería desaprovechar, era de principios de los '80, cuando no se conseguían transistores de verdad, todo se hacía con 2N3055, para sacar algo decente de potencia la hacían en puente. Tiene ahora 4 P3A, dos por canal, y un limitador, hace casi 5 años que está andando todos los días. La vez que la arreglé sin limitador duró lo que el perfume de un jazmín en una canasta...
Saludos C


----------



## isaias el k-bro

osea, en recomendación tendría que hacer el ampeg de 4 mosfet y listo! no renegar tanto con la ventilacion y demás problemas que podrían surgir al hacerlo en puente.
igualmente se agradece la información!!!


----------



## Quercus

Cuando  descubrí la biamplificación, empece a  montar la potencia  de graves en puente, para no tener que utilizar dos fuentes, después he podido comprobar que utilizando 8Ω para los medios/agudos y 4Ωpara los graves,  la potencia queda perfectamente repartida. Y para tener mas control, dos potenciómetro, uno para cada frecuencia aparte del general.[/SIZE]

Esto lo comprobé hace ya algún tiempo, al montar el amplificador del primer post sin puente, utilizando tres amplificadores (2.1).  Para graves utilice  dos altavoces en isobárico (no quería utilizar uno de coche) asi tener 4Ω en el altavoz de graves y doble de potencia, todo fue perfecto, 25+25+50W.   

También se puede utilizar varios amplificadores con la suficiente potencia (cada uno que defina “suficiente potencia” como lo entienda o necesite) y sacrificar potencia en los medios/agudos para repartirla a su gusto. Tres amplificadores de 100w para un 2.1 que al regularlos queden en 50+50+100W  aprox. suenan bastante. 

  Todo esto, si queremos o necesitamos utilizar solo una fuente para los amplificadores y en un único gabinete. Si este permite utilizar por espacio, mas de una fuente, o utilizamos dos o más  gabinetes, según los cortes que queramos dar, se simplifica todo y nada de lo dicho es válido, pues cada amplificador se calcula para la potencia que necesita, en funcion de la frecuencia que deba reproducir. 

  A parte de esto, los que monte en puente fueron pequeños, para escuchar musica y nunca dieron problemas.

  Saludos







crimson dijo:


> Hola isaías, si vas a usarlo en puente sí o sí ponele algúno de los limitadores de por aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/



Buen aporte crimson, no lo conocia, descargado y pendiente para probarlo.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

yo tampoco conocía el limitador, podría probarlo! se me ocurren muchas cosas en este momento, desde que hice el ampeg con dos transistores pase por muchos gabinetes, disipadores, problemas con la regulación (mas que nada por pensar que 0.60A eran 60 ma), usos y mucha aprendizaje en cuanto a amplificadores.

En fin hasta que no me decida para que usarlo, no se si voy a hacer uno igual para escuchar música en estéreo o usarlo para el amplificador de bajo. es cuestión de conseguir un buen parlante para la caja que tengo (parlante 10") y probar . . . . . . hasta ahora de varios amplificadores que hice, este es el primero que usa mosfet y me gusta mucho su sonido.

Gracias por todos sus consejos, son de mucha utilidad!


----------



## zombiesss

Hola, quiero hacerme el amplificador ampeg rev 2.1, y tengo una duda, de un amplificador poseo 8 mosfet IRF640N y 8 mosfet SFP50N06, los 2 modelos son de canal N, ¿puedo aprovechar alguno para montar este amplificador? otra duda es si es obligatorio poner la resistencia y bobinas o con un puente vale, y la ultima, es que al ver las 2 versiones, he visto que en la primera puenteas el potenciometro de entrada y en la segunda version, el potenciometro no esta puenteado, ¿me puedes explicar un poco las diferencias entre las 2 versiones? o como seria la manera correcta de montarlo. Gracias.


----------



## Quercus

Aunque el PCB está diseñado para mosfet mas grandes, si los acomodas puedes usar los  IRF640N y buscar los IRF9640 para el otro canal  (no quieras exigirle lo mismo que con los aconsejados y procura que se refrigeren bien) el otro mosfet es de poco voltaje, para alimentarlo como máximo con +-30V y tendrías que buscar alguno que le vaya bien de complementario.
  La resistencia y bobina  es “aconsejable” mas, cuanta más potencia quieras sacarle, pero puede funcionar sin ella.
  La opción del puente en la entada, porque es una opción, es para quien no necesite utilizar el potenciómetro de entrada y no ponerlo, claro que entonces habría que ver si la ganancia que es muy alta, es la que se necesita.
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Aunque el PCB está diseñado para mosfet mas grandes, si los acomodas puedes usar los  IRF640N y buscar los IRF9640 para el otro canal  (no quieras exigirle lo mismo que con los aconsejados y procura que se refrigeren bien) el otro mosfet es de poco voltaje, para alimentarlo como máximo con +-30V y tendrías que buscar alguno que le vaya bien de complementario.
> La resistencia y bobina  es “aconsejable” mas, cuanta más potencia quieras sacarle, pero puede funcionar sin ella.
> La opción del puente en la entada, porque es una opción, es para quien no necesite utilizar el potenciómetro de entrada y no ponerlo, claro que entonces habría que ver si la ganancia que es muy alta, es la que se necesita.
> Saludos



Ok, gracias, entonces dejo estos mosfet guardados y buscare los aconsejados, ya que voy a alimentar el circuito a +50V 0 -50V. Tambien dejare el potenciometro y hare la bobina junto a la resistencia, al igual que esta en la rev 2.1. 
En cuanto acabe con la reparacion de mi amplificador, me pongo con este. Un saludo.


----------



## luixc4

Hola amigos, por favor, me gustaría ayudar, quiero montar el amplificador mosfet 50w, pensando en una identificación de los componentes:
-Qué tipo de resistencia variable 2k2 (trimpot? trimmer?)
¿-El condensador de 1uF es el poliester? ¿Cuántos voltios
¿-Otros condensadores cuántos voltios?
Desde ya muchas gracias mucho por alguien que puede ayudar.


----------



## Quercus

luixc4 dijo:


> Hola amigos, por favor, me gustaría ayudar, quiero montar el amplificador mosfet 50w, pensando en una identificación de los componentes:
> -Qué tipo de resistencia variable 2k2 (trimpot? trimmer?)


  Resistencia variable multivuelta





luixc4 dijo:


> ¿-El condensador de 1uF es el poliester? ¿Cuántos voltios.


  Condensador de entrada preferible de poliéster1uF/50V 


luixc4 dijo:


> ¿-Otros condensadores cuántos voltios?



  Cerámicos  de disco 100V

  Resto, están valorados en el  PDF

  Saludos

P.D. bien venido al foro


----------



## luixc4

quercus10 dijo:


> Resistencia variable multivuelta
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 80799
> 
> 
> Condensador de entrada preferible de poliéster1uF/50V
> 
> 
> Cerámicos  de disco 100V
> 
> Resto, están valorados en el  PDF
> 
> Saludos
> 
> P.D. bien venido al foro




Gracias amigo, ahora era más fácil para mí, voy montar este amplificador.


----------



## ramiro77

Quercus, qué valor tiene el trimpot en primer PCB de 4 mosfets que subiste?
Llego a leer 500 ohms, pero no estoy seguro. Y tengo una parva de trimpots Iskra de 2,5k que quisiera aprovecharlos, jeje.

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Hola Ramiro,  la resistencia ajustable es de 500Ω, puedes poner de 2k5, está en serie y al ser multivuelta, facilita las cosas.
  Fíjate antes de colocarla, que patas van unidas en el circuito y regula a 250Ω, después tendrás que tener más cuidado, pues la regulación será más brusca.
  Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Gracias por la pronta respuesta Quercus!
No te entendí bien. Me estás diciendo que el trimpot lo posicione en 250 ohms antes de soldarlo, y sea ese el valor para comenzar a calibrar el bias?

Quiero usar los que tengo porque son sellados. Los que se venden normalmente acá son una porquería que se llenan de tierra muy fácil.


----------



## Quercus

Exactamente, de esa  forma es como si colocases el de 500Ω a mitad de recorrido y estas más cerca del ajuste que precisas. 
Pero aun siendo multivueta muévelo con cuidado, va cinco veces más rápido que el de 500Ω.   
Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Lamentablemente no es multivuelta. Me parece que se va a complicar un poco. Voy a intentar conseguir los mismos Iskra pero de menor valor. A ver si tengo algo de suerte!

Muchas gracias por la atención Quercus. Ya estoy comprando componentes.
Buen fin de semana!


----------



## zombiesss

¿Hay un listado del material? no lo encuentro, y tengo algunas dudas con el expuesto en los pdf.


----------



## Quercus

Si te refieres al Ampeg 4 mosfet 2.1 Expón las dudas que tienes, e intentare aclararlas.

Lo unico que no esta valorado, es la resistencia de salida 1Ω / 1W y el valor de la bobina 0.5uH puse una foto  para indicar como lo monte.

Y puede ser interpretativo el valor de las resistencias de potencia en el surtidor de los mosfet. El valor indicado es el valor definitivo si utilizamos mas de una.

Siempre que puedo evito las resistencias bobinadas y el circuito puede exigir mas de una, para llegar al valor necesario, por eso puse tres puntos de acomodo:

Uno  central, donde esta puesto el valor para utilizar solo una y  2 laterales en caso de utilizar dos unidades.






Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Ok, ya me habia confundido, creia que eran 8 resistencias de 0,33 Ohm.
La resistencia de 10 Ohm, la he puesto de 4W, estoy cogiendo componentes reciclados, y tenia ésta.
Otras dudas:
-Los condensadores, excepto los electroliticos, los demas son ¿ceramicos, poliester o no importa? ¿tensiones de los condensadores? 
-¿Los transistores son faciles de conseguir en España? es que no me suena el MPSA06.
-Fusibles ¿de cuantos amperios?.
-¿Tienes alguna foto de la resistencia y la bobina soldadas en la placa? en el pdf ya sale, pero no lo veo claro en la placa.
-¿El limite de alimentacion es de +50V 0 -50V? es que tengo 2 transformadores de 48V alterna y no creo que valgan para esto.
-¿De cuanto seria el transformador para alimentar a 2 amplificadores como éste? tension en el secundario y amperaje recomendados.
Creo que ya no tengo mas dudas jejeje. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

zombiesss dijo:


> -Los condensadores, excepto los electroliticos, los demas son ¿ceramicos, poliester o no importa? ¿tensiones de los condensadores?


   Los condensadores de 100nF si los consigo los pongo de 100v si no de 63V los de xxxpF  los coloco de 100V minimo.


zombiesss dijo:


> ] -¿Los transistores son faciles de conseguir en España? es que no me suena el MPSA06.


Los MPSA06 son muy comunes,  lo puedes sustituir por MPSA42.


zombiesss dijo:


> -Fusibles ¿de cuantos amperios?.


  Los fusibles con 4 Amperios va bien a 50+50V


zombiesss dijo:


> -¿El limite de alimentacion es de +50V 0 -50V? es que tengo 2 transformadores de 48V alterna


  El limite no lo he buscado, si lo alimentas con 55+55 no va a explotar pero se debe respetar los voltajes del diseñador. Si el transformador es de 48+48V te puedo aconsejar otro, para este  olvidate.


zombiesss  dijo:


> -¿De cuanto seria el transformador para alimentar a 2 amplificadores como éste? tension en el secundario y amperaje recomendados.


Quiero que esto lo tomes como un buen consejo y no que eluda la pregunta, me lo vas  vas a agradecer si lo sigues, lee esto detenidamente: Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio







Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Gracias por responder, ¿cuanta potencia estimas que tiene una de estos amplificadores? voy a hacer 2 amplificadores y para calcular la fuente necesito saber este dato. Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Si lo vas a utilizar con +- 50V, 100W por canal a 8Ω y entre 150-180W a 4Ω, así que, si quieres tener cualquier utilización cubierta, una buena fuente.
Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Si lo vas a utilizar con +- 50V, 100W por canal a 8Ω y entre 150-180W a 4Ω, así que, si quieres tener cualquier utilización cubierta, una buena fuente.
> Saludos



Gracias, voy a hacer calculos. Un saludo.

¿Valdria esta fuente que he calculado?


----------



## zombiesss

Me falta saber como van montados los 2 transistores KSE340 y KSE350, no lo distingo en el pdf y tampoco viene marcado el patillaje. Gracias.


----------



## Quercus

Los voltios estan bien, pero los amperios no.

  2 amplificadores de 100W= 200W 
  Eficiencia del los amplificadores clase AB=65%
  Necesitas 200W para el 65% que transforma en música y 107W que transforma en calor, lo que da: 307W

  36+36V de alterna dan 72V de extremo a extremo del secundario 307W/72V= 4.26 A 

  Un transformador comercial de 230V a 35+35V y 300W haciendo cuentas redondas 

  En cuanto al patillaje y colocación de los MJE340/350, si te fijas en las fotos que puse y sabes por donde se pone el radiador en esos transistores , no es mas que deducir.
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Los voltios estan bien, pero los amperios no.
> 
> 2 amplificadores de 100W= 200W
> Eficiencia del los amplificadores clase AB=65%
> Necesitas 200W para el 65% que transforma en música y 107W que transforma en calor, lo que da: 307W
> 
> 36+36V de alterna dan 72V de extremo a extremo del secundario 307W/72V= 4.26 A
> 
> Un transformador comercial de 230V a 35+35V y 300W haciendo cuentas redondas
> 
> En cuanto al patillaje y colocación de los MJE340/350, si te fijas en las fotos que puse y sabes por donde se pone el radiador en esos transistores , no es mas que deducir.
> Saludos



Se me habia pasado los watios que se transforman en calor, de todas maneras ya he pedido precio de un toroidal de 2x35 y 500 VA para ir sobrado, aunque veo que me quedo justo. Tambien he comprado el puente rectificador de 15A. ¿Los condensadores estan bien? es decir 5 condensadores por rama de 2200uF? o pongo otros de mayor capacidad.
Sobre los transistores, que decir, fallo mio hacia años que tenia olvidado el montaje de placas y es lo que pasa... la experiencia es un grado.
Tampoco encontre el transistor MPSA, y me han dado un BD que lo sustituye.
Gracias.


----------



## Quercus

De nada, encantado de ayudar si puedo.

  Los condensadores para  8Ω van bien, pero pensando en  4Ω y que ese transformador también los cubre, deberían ser  3300uF, pero por poca diferencia mas, los pondría de 4700uF/63V.

  Cuidado con la distribución de patas en el BDxxx, me extraña que no consigas los MPSAxx.

  Los transistores que yo compro aquí, me los traen de un día para otro, cuando no los tienen, la mayoría de ellos, de distribuidores nacionales (Dieltron o Fersay) ahí debe ser igual aunque al ser isla, tarde un poco más, al no tener mensajería terrestre.

  Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> ..........¿Valdria esta fuente que he calculado?



Leete este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> De nada, encantado de ayudar si puedo.
> 
> Los condensadores para  8Ω van bien, pero pensando en  4Ω y que ese transformador también los cubre, deberían ser  3300uF, pero por poca diferencia mas, los pondría de 4700uF/63V.
> 
> Cuidado con la distribución de patas en el BDxxx, me extraña que no consigas los MPSAxx.
> 
> Los transistores que yo compro aquí, me los traen de un día para otro, cuando no los tienen, la mayoría de ellos, de distribuidores nacionales (Dieltron o Fersay) ahí debe ser igual aunque al ser isla, tarde un poco más, al no tener mensajería terrestre.
> 
> Saludos.



Entonces serían 10 condensadores de 4700uF/63V. Una cosa mas que ya tengo clara. Los MPSA nunca los han tenido aqui, y por eso me han dado un BDxxx (luego edito y pongo el modelo exacto).
La isla es lo que tiene puedes llegar a esperar hasta 1 mes en que te traigan el material, con decirte que aun me faltan los mosfets y los condensadores de 1000uF/63V que no tenian...
El transformador lo he tenido que pedir a Rs online, porque me pedian una burrada aqui.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Leete este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/



Gracias Fogonazo, de ahí es de donde saqué los cálculos, aunque se me olvidó los watios de calor en el cálculo...
Lo que aún me queda por ver es si con el transformador, el puente rectificador y los condensadores, sería una buena fuente, o ¿le añadirías algo más?


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> .........Gracias Fogonazo, de ahí es de donde saqué los cálculos, aunque se me olvidó los watios de calor en el cálculo...
> Lo que aún me queda por ver es si con el transformador, el puente rectificador y los condensadores, sería una buena fuente, o ¿le añadirías algo más?



Si el transformador es de buena calidad no te hace falta nada mas, recuerda respetar los "Tip´s" sobre el armado y conexión de la fuente con tus placas amplificadoras.


----------



## zombiesss

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el transformador es de buena calidad no te hace falta nada mas, recuerda respetar los "Tip´s" sobre el armado y conexión de la fuente con tus placas amplificadoras.



¿Te refieres a dejar que se descarguen por completo los condensadores antes de quitar la alimentacion?


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a dejar que se descarguen por completo los condensadores antes de quitar la alimentacion?



No me imagino de que cosa estás hablando 

Revisa el post sobre las fuentes para amplificadores, sobre todo como se llevan las conexiones a un solo punto (Punto estrella)


----------



## zombiesss

Fogonazo dijo:


> No me imagino de que cosa estás hablando
> 
> Revisa el post sobre las fuentes para amplificadores, sobre todo como se llevan las conexiones a un solo punto (Punto estrella)




Tienes razon, ya lo habia leido, pero lo voy a volver a releer unas cuantas veces mas. Gracias.


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> De nada, encantado de ayudar si puedo.
> 
> Los condensadores para  8Ω van bien, pero pensando en  4Ω y que ese transformador también los cubre, deberían ser  3300uF, pero por poca diferencia mas, los pondría de 4700uF/63V.
> 
> Cuidado con la distribución de patas en el BDxxx, me extraña que no consigas los MPSAxx.
> 
> Los transistores que yo compro aquí, me los traen de un día para otro, cuando no los tienen, la mayoría de ellos, de distribuidores nacionales (Dieltron o Fersay) ahí debe ser igual aunque al ser isla, tarde un poco más, al no tener mensajería terrestre.
> 
> Saludos.



No he podido editar mi mensaje.
El transistor que sustituye a MPSA no es un BDXXX, me han dado un BC639. Espero que sirva igual. Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

zombiesss dijo:


> No he podido editar mi mensaje.
> El transistor que sustituye a MPSA no es un BDXXX, me han dado un BC639. Espero que sirva igual. Un saludo.


 Fijate en el datasheet  y veras que la disposición de patas es diferente, Si lo miras de frente, tal como quedaría puesto  en el radiador: BC639  es     B-C-E MPSA06 es  C-B-E Tendrias que colocarlo mas alto y unirlo con cables al PCB para conseguir  la disposición que necesitas. 
 Mira si consigues 2N5550/51 que tiene la misma distribución de patas que el MPSAxx  
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Fijate en el datasheet  y veras que la disposición de patas es diferente,
> Si lo miras de frente, tal como quedaría puesto  en el radiador:
> BC639  es     B-C-E
> MPSA06 es  C-B-E
> Tendrias que colocarlo mas alto y unirlo con cables al PCB para conseguir  la disposición que necesitas.
> 
> Mira si consigues 2N5550/51 que tiene la misma distribución de patas que el MPSAxx
> 
> Saludos



Ok, me esta costando mucho encontrar todo el material, aqui solo hay 2 tiendas de electronica y una de ellas casi no se dedica a componentes electronicos, y la otra tampoco tiene tantas cosas, si no consigo el transistor que me acabas de recomendar, ¿cual/es podrian sustituirlo?


----------



## Quercus

Te puede servir el que te han vendido y otro  con cualquier distribución de patas, lo digo por si alguien lo necesita.

   Fijate que el PCB tiene unos puentes para unir el transistor con el resto del circuito, es solo puentear para que quede en el orden que te interese con cable aislado y ya tienes la distribución a medida, mas fácil imposible.

  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Ok, hare lo que me dices de los puentes, muchas gracias.


----------



## zombiesss

Hola, he hecho las medidas para emparejar los mosfets, y estos son los valores medidos:

IRFP9240.
Mosfet 1: 1,341V
Mosfet 2: 1,329V

IRFP240.
Mosfet 1: 3,89V
Mosfet 2: 3,75V 

Creo que los IRFP9240, estan emparejados porque la escala del tester en 2V me da 4 cifras, pero los IRFP240, tengo que medirla en la escala de 20V y solo obtengo 3 cifras. ¿Estos ultimos estan emparejados?
Gracias.


----------



## Quercus

El circuito de los IRFP240 está bien, debe dar en torno a 4V y la  diferencia entre ellos de 0,1V,  tienes 0,14V, luego *no están apareados.*

  Revisa el circuito para aparear los mosfet IRFP9240 pues esta fuera de rango.

  Ten en cuenta, que son dos circuitos distintos.

  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Ok, voy a revisarlos otra vez. Una pregunta, ¿que sucede si no estan emparejados? porque puedo comprar mas mosfets, pero ¿y si no consigo emparejar ninguno?
El IRFP240 me cuesta 5€ sin iva y el IRFP9240 me cuesta 5,70€ sin iva, no quiero empezarme a gastar un dineral y que luego no valla bien, ademas de que en la tienda me los tuvieron que pedir y ahora hasta el sabado no puedo volver a pedir.
Un saludo.

He vuelto a medir los IRFP9240 y me sigue dando los valores de antes:
1,341 y 1,329
Mirando el dibujo que hay puesto en pdf, veo que tengo que unir una pata de la resistencia de 150 Ohm a 15V y la otra pata de la resistencia a la pata drain, luego las patas gate y source juntas a tierra, Pongo el positivo del tester en la union resistencia-drain y el negativo del tester a tierra ¿es correcto?


----------



## Quercus

Es un circuito muy simple, que tal como lo describes esta bien, pero que precisamente por su simpleza te puedes confiar y confundir, si esta bien te tiene que dar un valor en torno a 4V, como en los otros, si no, algo esa mal por simple que parezca, o los mosfet… 
  -Comprueba voltaje
  -Mira si alguna pata no esta conectada donde debe 
  -Mide el valor de la resistencia si es diferente de la que usaste para medir los “N”.  
  -Prueba a medir si tienes algún mosfet mas pequeño IRF96xx—IRF95xx.  
  No me quedan mas opciones, salvo algún "Gremlins".
  Si los mosfet no están apareados, no funcionan de forma equilibrada, los dos a una repartiéndose la carga, en consecuencia, al amplificador no puedes exigirle todo lo que puede dar, o corres el riesgo de quemarlo. 

  Otra cosa, los mosfet te los cobran casi al precio de los mosfet laterales… que piratas...
Compre unas parejas de 2SK1058-2SJ162 a 15€ la pareja con IVA
Y otras de IRFP240-IRFP9240 a 6€ la pareja con IVA 

  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Me habia confundido con el patillaje de los IRFP9240, ahora he medido bien y estas son las tensiones obtenidas:
Mosfet 1: 3,65V
Mosfet 2: 3,63V
Estos parece ser que si los puedo emparejar, mañana ire a comprar un par de IRFP240, a ver si tengo suerte y encuentro. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Me alegro de que encontraras el fallo.
  Esos dos,  si que los tienes apareados, además muy próximos, a ver qué tal con los que compres.
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Ya he terminado el primer amplificador realizado, estoy pendiente de la llegada del transformador. Cuanlo lo ajuste y lo pruebe, comentare mis impresiones. Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Que buena impresión tiene eso, si señor... 


Espero impresiones del funcionamiento…


Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Bueno, ya tengo el transformador, tremendo bicho, la duda que tengo es el conexionado, porque hay 2 secundarios y no se como unir la toma central para que de 35V-0-35V. Aqui dejo el datasheet, a ver si me podeis echar una mano. Gracias:

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0027/0900766b80027b4a.pdf


----------



## Quercus

Negro y amarillo, juntos y a masa, rojo y naranja a las entradas de alterna del puente, el orden, indistinto.
  También puede ser naranja y rojo juntos a masa, negro y amarillo a las entradas de alterna…
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Ya lo tengo enchufado, y estoy intentando ajustar el bias con el tester en la escala de miliamperios. Le he dejado en 150mA, pero lleva ya 15 min y no se estabiliza, va bajando y ahora mismo va por 114mA y sigue bajando, ¿esto se estabiliza en algun momento? ¿estoy haciendo algo mal?


----------



## zombiesss

Bueno anoche despues de 2 horas en marcha, por fin se estabilizo el bias, se quedo en 100mA, lo volvi a regular y lo deje en 150mA, luego medi mV en las resistencias, y en tres de ellas me daba entre 22mV-25mV, pero una me daba el valor de 36mV, ¿esto esta correcto?.
Tambien he de decir, que despues de las 2 horas conectado, el disipador estaba caliente (no excesivo) pero no se si debe calentar sin carga.

He vuelto a conectar el amplificador, y el ajuste que hice anoche de 150mA, ahora es de 230mA, y va bajando, he repasado todo el amplificador nuevamente y no veo ningun fallo.


----------



## Quercus

Debes cambiar resistencia y/o mosfet, primero la resistencia y si sigue igual el mosfet, debe tener una caída de tensión similar a los otros.
  Calentar es normal que se caliente por la corriente que circula por los mosfet
  Mira que el transistor de bias haga buen contacto, con grasa de silicona contra el radiador y si no le has puesto algún dispositivo para apretarlo bien contra el radiador, deberías ponerlo.
  Aparte de esto, si el radiador es grande tarda en coger temperatura y en quince minutos no se estabiliza, necesita más tiempo.
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Bien a ver si he entendido, primero dejo que se caliente el disipador, aunque tarde 2 horas, despues ajusto el bias hasta 150mA, y veo si se estabiliza, despues mido en las resistencias, y si la resistencia no esta igual que las otras, debo cambiarla y volver a medir. Si se no se soluciona, debo cambiar el mosfet de esa rama.
Lo que veo, es que cuando ajusto el bias en caliente es estable, pero cuando el amplificador esta frio, el bias ya no esta como antes, es mas alta la intensidad ¿no corre ningun peligro los mosfets?
Tambien tengo dudas sobre el tranistor de bias, ya que no es el que recomiendas. Lo tengo montado con silicona y pegado al disipador, pero no lo tengo cogido con nada, a ver que me ingenio.


----------



## Quercus

El transistor de bias podrias cambiarlo por un BC547/6 C-B y cambiar los puentes, la disposición de patas no es igual, creo que ese transistor es mas adecuado para el bias.
  Y lo de que la intensidad sea mas alta y vaya disminuyendo hasta quedar en 150mA, no te preocupes, funciona asi.
  Cuando tengas el bias regulado y sin quitar el foco, inyectale sonido, ve subiendo el potenciómetro de entrada, sin pasarte de rosca y te dará una satisfacción. Pero no dejes de cambiar el mosfet, la resistencia o ambos para dejarlo bien y darle caña sin miedo.
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Mira si encuentras algun trozo de aluminio con forma de “L” para fijar el transistor al radiador, lo colocas asi: 

  Es como yo los coloco.
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

He hecho lo de la chapa y el tornillo, pasta termica en el transistor, he vuelto a conectar el miliamperimetro, he ajustado a 150mA, y nada sigue bajando, El disipador ya esta bastante caliente y lleva 3 horas en marcha, no consigo ajustar el bias. Lo voy a dejar una hora mas y comento.

Bueno, lo he dejado una media hora mas y he grabado este video para que se vea como fluctua la intensidad, cuando empece el ajuste estaba en 150mA, a la hora de hacer el video ya habia bajado, y ahora mismo esta en 124mA. Las medidas en las resistencias son:

IRPF9240-17mV-----IRFP9240-29mV-----IRFP240-23mV-----IRFP240-22mV






Ultima prueba antes de ir a dormir:
He conectado un altavoz, con la entrada cortocircuitada, me hace un zumbido, he medido tension en la salida del altavoz y me da -163mV. Cuando toco un poco el potenciometro de entrada, amplifica una barbaridad y logicamente, el zumbido queda escondido bajo la musica. Si desconecto la alimentacion, el zumbido desaparece, y creo que proviene del transformador, porque los condensadores siguen con carga hasta que se apaga por completo el amplificador. 
Mañana mas. Un saludo.


----------



## zombiesss

Le he puesto una caja de tres vias que tengo que se oye bastante bien, porque anoche lo probe con un altavoz pequeñito y con muy bajo volumen (ya era tarde) y no me gusta nada el sonido, se oye como saturado, y no parezca que tenga tantos watios, hay algo mal seguro.


----------



## osk_rin

Solo como sugerencia/observación:

Revisaste que todos los transistores están correctos en su patillaje y disposición?
Recuerda que algunas veces, que hasta por la marca que son están fabricados distinto vienen cambiadas las disposiciones las patas, revisa perfectamente eso.....
Pudiera ser ese tu problema.....


----------



## Yamaki

Quetal amigo, yo coincido con el amigo osk_rin yo le hecharia una buena mirada a los MJE340 y MJE350.


----------



## zombiesss

Hola, gracias a los 2 por los consejos.
-Los transistores MJE340 y MJE350, los he sustituido por KSE340 y KSE350 respectivamente, ya que aqui no traen los MJE. Comparando los datasheets de ambos transistores, no hay ninguna diferencia.
El montaje de dichos transistores y el patillaje es el mismo y los he dispuesto segun la placa, con el disipador detras de ellos.

-El transistor de bias MPSA06, lo he sustituido por un BC639 ya que aqui no traen el MPSA. Comparando los datasheet, se ve que el patillaje no coincide, pero como quercus10, en su placa ha dispuesto unos puentes es facil de intercambiar un transistor por otro, con solo mover los puentes de lugar.

Quercus10 me ha recomendado cambiar el BC639 por un BC547. Esta tarde lo comprare y montare.
Tambien tengo unos valores en las resistencias de potencia de emisor de los transistores IRFP9240, dispares, sin embargo en las resistencias de potencia de emisor de los transistores IRFP240 estan bastante parejos. Tambien me ha recomendado que cambie resistencias y/o transistor. Lo comprare esta tarde.

El otro fallo es el zumbido en el altavoz, aqui estoy un poco mas perdido, ¿puedo conectar el cable de tierra del primario del transformador en el 0V del secundario del transformador?


----------



## osk_rin

las hojas de datos pueden decir una cosa, mas sin embargo lo físico puede decir otra, por precaución comprueba, con el multimetro cada transistor


----------



## zombiesss

osk_rin dijo:


> las hojas de datos pueden decir una cosa, mas sin embargo lo físico puede decir otra, por precaución comprueba, con el multimetro cada transistor



Tienes toda la razon, por eso soy bastante precavido, y siempre testeo componentes antes de montarlos, aunque sea resistencias.


----------



## cantoni11

Hola Quercus ,quiero armar el harman kardon ,ya compre todo. menos los mosfet IRFP140 IRFP 9140 que no se consiguen aqui ,QUE PUEDO USAR EN REEMPLAZO?????'voy arma la placa con mpsa06,056 ..Tambien voy armar el "legend de audiologic ",pero ese  va en segundo termino -Pude ver lleva los mosfet IRFP240.IRFP9240 AQUI SE CONSIGUEN  ,salen medio caros ,unos 5 dolares ,dime si vale la pena el sonido de este para luego encarar ese proyecto.salludos


----------



## zombiesss

Bueno ya hice los cambios que me recomendo Quercus10, he cambiado los dos IRFP9240 (emparejandolos primero), tambien he cambiado sus resistencias de emisor y por ultimo el transistor de bias por el recomendado BC547. He regulado bias y ahora obtengo 25mV en todas las resistencias.
Mañana hago la prueba de sonido, que ahora no puedo hacer ruido y comento si ya no se oye tan saturado.
El siguiente paso; construir el otro amplificador.
Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Me incorporo de nuevo y veo que hay algunos avances.


zombiesss dijo:


> Bueno ya hice los cambios que me recomendo Quercus10, he cambiado los dos IRFP9240 (emparejandolos primero), tambien he cambiado sus resistencias de emisor y por ultimo el transistor de bias por el recomendado BC547. He regulado bias y ahora obtengo 25mV en todas las resistencias.
> Mañana hago la prueba de sonido, que ahora no puedo hacer ruido y comento si ya no se oye tan saturado.
> El siguiente paso; construir el otro amplificador.
> Un saludo.


  Me alegro de que los cambios  haya dado buen resultado.


cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Quercus ,quiero armar el harman kardon ,ya compre todo. menos los mosfet IRFP140 IRFP 9140 que no se consiguen aqui ,QUE PUEDO USAR EN REEMPLAZO?????'voy arma la placa con mpsa06,056 ..Tambien voy armar el "legend de audiologic ",pero ese va en segundo termino -Pude ver lleva los mosfet IRFP240.IRFP9240 AQUI SE CONSIGUEN ,salen medio caros ,unos 5 dolares ,dime si vale la pena el sonido de este para luego encarar ese proyecto.salludos


  Los IRFP140/9140, los puedes cambiar por IRFP240/9240 sin problemas.
  El Legend  que conozco es el Legend  que diseño el  Dr. Jagodic, si te refieres a el, no es un juguete, hay que tener dinero y experiencia para montarlo, pero si te ves capacitado, animo…

Saludos

Acabo de darme cuenta del Legend al que te referias, ese es mas "terrenal" duro con el...
Tengo los PCB hechos para armarlo, pero estoy con tantas cosas a un tiempo...


----------



## zombiesss

Pues si, tenias razon con los cambios, ahora otra pregunta, ¿como quito el zumbido en el altavoz?
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> Pues si, tenias razon con los cambios, ahora otra pregunta, ¿como quito el zumbido en el altavoz?
> Gracias.



¿ Leíste/llevaste a la práctica el tema sobre diseño y conexión de fuentes ?


----------



## zombiesss

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Leíste/llevaste a la práctica el tema sobre diseño y conexión de fuentes ?



Si, lo he leido entero, pero aun no tengo chasis para montar la fuente y conectarla la tierra al chasis. En la fuente he hecho un punto comun donde iran conectadas todas las masas, lo mismo es porque me falta el chasis.


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> ..... lo mismo es porque _*me falta el chasis.*_



Esa es una buena posibilidad de ingreso para zumbidos 

Apoya todo sobre algo metálico.
Si hay posibilidad de cortos intercala algo aislante.
Con un cable con cocodrilos conectá ese algo metálico a maza de la fuente.
Si es posible también a tierra del tomacorriente


----------



## Quercus

cantoni11 dijo:


> ..Tambien voy armar el "legend de audiologic "


  El amplificador al que te refieres, es el más pequeño de varios que diseño el Dr. Jagodic con el nombre “Legend”
  Yo publique con su permiso, esa variante que es diferente a la oficial.
  Mi confusión fue por llamarlo "legend de audiologic" no sé porque, pensé en el grande. 
  ¿Por qué lo llamaste así?

  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11

quercus10 dijo:


> El amplificador al que te refieres, es el más pequeño de varios que diseño el Dr. Jagodic con el nombre “Legend”
> Yo publique con su permiso, esa variante que es diferente a la oficial.
> Mi confusión fue por llamarlo "legend de audiologic" no sé porque, pensé en el grande.
> ¿Por qué lo llamaste así?
> 
> Saludos



JeJe,puse lo que mi memoria me decia,,,,,,esta fallando mi memoria....je.Te comento ya arme hace tiempo el ampeg mini(gracias a vos,con tu tutoria).ahora quiero armar el Harman Kardon ,pero este lleva los IRFP9240-IRFP140...estos son bien caros ,(cinco veces lo que vale un irf9540 por ej.)Tambien voy a encarar el Legend ,que lleva los IRFP240 tambien igual de caros.Lo que queria saber es,si existe alguna opcion mas barata ,para el Harman o el legend


----------



## Quercus

Si quieres que funcionen,  *adecuadamente*, *NO*, por lo menos en el Legend fue una recomendación del diseñador que puse en el post donde está publicado. 
  Por debajo de +-50V el  Ampeg pueden funcionar  con IRF540/9540 (el mini funciona asi) el Legend bajo tu responsabilidad, con IRF540 y si todos son,  con la terminación “N” mejor.
  Y para +-50V los IRF540/9540 están al limite, te puedes arriesgar, o poner  IRF640/9640.

   Saludos


----------



## eL1ct

Hola:

Tengo una duda respecto al ampeg; por ejemplo, en los transistores donde el "tab" es electricamente el mismo que el drain, se podria omitir el poner aislante electrico (mica o lo que sea) entre el disipador y el transistor? o esto traeria algun tipo de problema, o incombeniente?

Es que... he encontrado unos transistores, que en mi opinion hacen buena pareja... los he emparejado porque tienen una carga de gate practicamente identica, no le he echo mucho caso al Rds(on) por que se supone que no van a trabajar en esa zona... tambien me he fijado en la resistencia termica que tienen, que sea bastante baja para asi poder sacar mas vatios con menos transistores; ya que en mi opinion lo ideal es poner solo un par.

En cuanto a la resitencia termica, no tienen la misma, (creo que es la unica pega, pero son los que he encontrado; dentro de los que puedo conseguir facilmente) no obstante no creo que sea un problema... estos son los transistores: con un Rjc (termico) de unos 0.51(Cº/W) para el FQA36P15 y 0.6(Cº/W) FQA46N15

Total: creo que si los monto directamente en el disipador podre conseguir una resistencia termica bastante baja, y poner solo un par de transistores... y preguntaba por eso.

Por cierto que opinan del emparejamiento de los transistores?

un saludo


----------



## Quercus

Hola eL1ct, colocar los Mosfet como dices, te obliga a aislar el radiador del resto del gabinete, no me sentiría muy cómodo con un gabinete diseñado así, por no utilizar dos parejas. 
  Es indudable que al no llevar aislante la refrigeración es mucho mayor, a cambio, la incomodidad, o no, de que el radiador tenga tensión de salida.

En fin, el que diseña, sopesa, decide y carga con lo bueno o malo que venga despues.

Prueba a montar un modulo, que no es caro, y nos cuentas como fue con esos Mosfet. Robustos se ve que son, el rendimiento que den en cuanto a la calidad de sonido y potencia por su emparejamiento, nos lo tienes que contar tú.

Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Ya he echo una escucha en condiciones del amplificador, calienta bastante, con lo que creo que el radiador se queda pequeño.
Sin ser un experto, ni tener el oido "entrenado" puedo opinar que me ha gustado el sonido, es bastante fuerte en la zona media-alta y la zona de bajos es contundente. A mi personalmente me gusta el sonido "coloreado" y este amplificador sin control de tonos e inyectandole una señal lo mas plana posible, destaca en todas las frecuencias.
Lo he probado a 8Ohm y a 4Ohm y no he notado diferencias en el sonido, la calidad es la misma, eso si, a 4Ohm calienta un poco mas el disipador. Ahora estoy hacieno el segundo amplificador, porque tengo muchas ganas de probarlo en estereo.
Muy buen amplificador, lo recomiendo.


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> Ya he echo una escucha en condiciones del amplificador, calienta bastante,


¿ Ajustaste el *bias* ?

Punto 12 en adelante.


----------



## zombiesss

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Ajustaste el *bias* ?
> 
> Punto 12 en adelante.



Si, ya lo ajuste,me costo bastante, pero quedo listo.


----------



## cantoni11

quercus10 dijo:


> Si quieres que funcionen,  *adecuadamente*, *NO*, por lo menos en el Legend fue una recomendación del diseñador que puse en el post donde está publicado.
> Por debajo de +-50V el  Ampeg pueden funcionar  con IRF540/9540 (el mini funciona asi) el Legend bajo tu responsabilidad, con IRF540 y si todos son,  con la terminación “N” mejor.
> Y para +-50V los IRF540/9540 están al limite, te puedes arriesgar, o poner  IRF640/9640.
> 
> Saludos



Quercus compre al final los IRF9240 IRF240,voy  primero por  el Harman Kardon  ,puedo alimentar con 42+42¿¿¿¿ es la fuente que tengo ahora ,luego bobinare la que realemente necesita o directamente hare la del Legend.La del Lenged cual es la alimentacion y el bias???? y tambein la tension del Harman ,creo es 50v??????


----------



## Quercus

zombiesss dijo:


> Ya he echo una escucha en condiciones del amplificador, calienta bastante, con lo que creo que el radiador se queda pequeño.
> Sin ser un experto, ni tener el oido "entrenado" puedo opinar que me ha gustado el sonido, es bastante fuerte en la zona media-alta y la zona de bajos es contundente. A mi personalmente me gusta el sonido "coloreado" y este amplificador sin control de tonos e inyectandole una señal lo mas plana posible, destaca en todas las frecuencias.
> Lo he probado a 8Ohm y a 4Ohm y no he notado diferencias en el sonido, la calidad es la misma, eso si, a 4Ohm calienta un poco mas el disipador. Ahora estoy hacieno el segundo amplificador, porque tengo muchas ganas de probarlo en estereo.
> Muy buen amplificador, lo recomiendo.



  Estupendo, ya funciona, mira el voltaje a la salida con la entrada en corto. 
  La temperatura es mayor cuanto mas corriente de reposo tenga, puedes bajarla un poco y dejarla en 20mV. Ten en cuenta que 40º hace que queme un poco y no es una temperatura muy alta para el amplificador, alta seria 70/80º, todo esto en el radiador
  Tambien puedes colocar un ventilador si no quieres aumentar el radiador.
  Saludos



cantoni11 dijo:


> Quercus compre al final los IRF9240 IRF240,voy  primero por  el Harman Kardon  ,puedo alimentar con 42+42¿¿¿¿ es la fuente que tengo ahora ,luego bobinare la que realemente necesita o directamente hare la del Legend.La del Lenged cual es la alimentacion y el bias???? y tambein la tension del Harman ,creo es 50v??????


  Con esos Mosfet vas mejor, fijate que en los archivos del Legend viene todo y donde lo publique, también puse algún dato.
Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

La temperatura maxima (medida con termometro digital) a la que ha llegado con el maximo rendimiento a 4Ohm no ha superado los 48ºC. Asi que si dices que es normal, perfecto, de todas maneras cuando haga el estereo , le pondre ventilador. Un saludo.


----------



## cantoni11

Quercus ,ya rme el Harman Kardon ,esta sonando ,pero no puedo regular bias ,en reposo con entrada de audio puenteada ,y multimetro en serie en una de las ramaas de alimentacion mide 6.5ma aprox,y no se mueve el consumo aunque gire  y gire el trimpot,como se regula el bias de este bichito,Apriori en cuanto sonido parece mejor en graves que el ampeg,agudos menos intensos por lo tanto menos definicion ene medios agudos,la temperatura es muy estable no caienta casi nada ,excepto cuando le di caña subio la temp.pero muy normal se puede tocar el disipador


----------



## zombiesss

Sigue regulando el potenciometro, que a mi me pasaba igual. Piensa que el potenciometro es multivuelta, y hay que darle mucho giro, hasta que llega un momento que empieza a regular bien, por eso Quercus menciona que hay que poner el potenciometro a la mitad antes de hacer el ajuste.


----------



## cantoni11

zombiesss dijo:


> Sigue regulando el potenciometro, que a mi me pasaba igual. Piensa que el potenciometro es multivuelta, y hay que darle mucho giro, hasta que llega un momento que empieza a regular bien, por eso Quercus menciona que hay que poner el potenciometro a la mitad antes de hacer el ajuste.



Tarde ya viejo!!!en lo que estaba tratando de regula una de las pinzas cocodrilo rozo no se donde y queno los IRFP9240 e IRFP240,cocnlusion se me fueron casi 10 dolares a la basura ,,,,a empezar de nuevo ,ya ire a comprrrar una pareja mas .Lo arme con el trimpot a media resistencia ,si lo medi con el multimetro a 2.5 k antes de montar,luego cuando probe  no regulaba :me parece hay algo mas ahi ,no se que sera ,tenngo el mpsa06 como sensor ,yarevise una y otra vez ,pero nada ,bueno a intentar de nuevo ,ya subire lo sucedido ,gracias Zombiezz por asistir a mis pregunta ,Quercus esta ausente con permiso ,jejej saludos


Gracias Zombiesss ,tenes razon!!!!!faltaban vueltas para que empiece a regular.lo regule a 70ma ,la verdad es inferior al Ampeg en cuanto a calidad de sonido ,por lo   menos para mi ,lo bueno es que es muy silencioso,cosa que el Ampeg no tiene( ruido de fuente del ampeg ,pero ya voy a probar alimentando con otra fuente el OP,para mi por ahi se cuela el ruido de la fuente)mi humilde opinion el karman se pude mejorar cambiando los TR de entrada por unos de mayor calidad ,claro esta que no se cuale podrian ser ,saludos


----------



## Quercus

Me alegro de que hayas conseguido que funcione con la puntualización de @zombiesss, una pena el primer problema y que se rompiesen los mosfet.
  ¿Qué versión de Harman Kardon montaste?...¿Que transistores dices que se podrían mejorar?...¿Cuales usaste?
  Saludos
  P.D.


cantoni11 dijo:


> …Quercus esta ausente con permiso...


  Estoy con el curso, para poder estar en mas de un sitio a la vez     pero me falta aprobar algunas asignaturas


----------



## zombiesss

Me alegro de que te funcione, con respecto al ruido, yo tengo un zumbido que no logro quitar, ¿es eso lo que te suena a ti?


----------



## cantoni11

zombiesss dijo:


> Me alegro de que te funcione, con respecto al ruido, yo tengo un zumbido que no logro quitar, ¿es eso lo que te suena a ti?


Hola Zombie ,el ampeg tiene un pequeño zumbido a la salida ,parece normal en este circuito,con audio no se escucha pero en  silencio absoluto se percibe.Mer parece debe ser porque le falta filtrado en la  fuente del OPeracional,fijate en el diagrama original ;la fuente tiene unos capacitores mas .Con repecto al Harman Kradon suena con menos brillos ,pero es muy silencioso ,en finnnn.seguiremos buscando el amplificador ideal,je .,saludos





quercus10 dijo:


> Me alegro de que hayas conseguido que funcione con la puntualización de @zombiesss, una pena el primer problema y que se rompiesen los mosfet.
> ¿Qué versión de Harman Kardon montaste?...¿Que transistores dices que se podrían mejorar?...¿Cuales usaste?
> Saludos
> P.D.
> 
> Estoy con el curso, para poder estar en mas de un sitio a la vez     pero me falta aprobar algunas asignaturas



Gracias una vez mas Quercus,el Harman Kardon lo arme con los IRF9240-240,lo alimente con 42+42 ,esta funcionado ,el sonido no es el del Ampeg ,pero es silencioso.Ahora estuve viendo precios en BSAS para ver que proyecto encarar,sorpresa,el que menos me cuesta armar es el Diamond Differenttial,y por las referencias que recibi de vos ,creo la mejor opcion ,pero como eso va demorar antes quiero el Lenged del Dr ,pero no consigo el IRF510 ,me dijeron el IRF540 esta aqui ,servira ese Mosfet¿¿¿¿ sallludos


----------



## Quercus

Ese ruido/zumbido del que hablan… a mi no me suena nada… Revisen las derivaciones a masa de la fuente, todos los amplificadores no son igual de sensibles a los bucles de masa. 
  Este por su ganancia parece que si lo es. Prueben a cambiar la resistencia de la entrada de señal de 22K, por una de 10K y comenten.
  Otras veces me ha ocurrido que cambiando el OP por otro, *de otra serie,* se ha solucionado.


cantoni11 dijo:


> ...el que menos me cuesta armar es el Diamond Differenttial,y por las referencias que recibi de vos ,creo la mejor opcion...


  Si consigues todos los mosfet y transistores que lleva el D.D. y además, que sean originales o  de confianza, no dejes de montarlo, es de los que está en la *cúspide*, de foros de electronica.

  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Ese ruido/zumbido del que hablan… a mi no me suena nada… Revisen las derivaciones a masa de la fuente, todos los amplificadores no son igual de sensibles a los bucles de masa.
> Este por su ganancia parece que si lo es. Prueben a cambiar la resistencia de la entrada de señal de 22K, por una de 10K y comenten.
> Otras veces me ha ocurrido que cambiando el OP por otro, *de otra serie,* se ha solucionado.
> 
> Si consigues todos los mosfet y transistores que lleva el D.D. y además, que sean originales o  de confianza, no dejes de montarlo, es de los que está en la *cúspide*, de foros de electronica.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, ¿a que te refieres en cambiar el OP por otro de otra serie? pon un ejemplo por favor. Gracias.


----------



## Quercus

Me refiero que aunque sea el mismo modelo pero la serie de fabricación varia, esta hecho en otra fecha u otra planta de ensamblaje, también puede haberlo montado otro fabricante.
  Si es TL072 de ST:
  Arriba el logo de ST y lugar de fabricación 
  En medio tipo de IC en este caso TL072 y alguna letra
  Abajo *serie* a la que corresponde.
  Pero vuelvo a decir que “a veces”… y prueben el cambio de resistencia.
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Hola, ya he cambiado la resistencia y se ha atenuado un poco el zumbido, pero aun esta ahi. Como aun tengo pendiente el otro amplificador, me voy a esperar a tener los componentes y cambiare el OP a ver si se quita el zumbido.


----------



## cantoni11

zombiesss dijo:


> Hola, ya he cambiado la resistencia y se ha atenuado un poco el zumbido, pero aun esta ahi. Como aun tengo pendiente el otro amplificador, me voy a esperar a tener los componentes y cambiare el OP a ver si se quita el zumbido.



Mi humilde opinion ,si Quercus se refiere a la resistencia que va desde la pata 1 a  la pata 2 del OP,lo unico que hisciste es bajar la ganancia del OP,(fijate si suena mas baja de volumen el ampli??)yo voy a probar ,nada mas para saber si es la fuente del Op,alimentando el op desde otra fuente aparte,aclaro para esto  hay que sacar los zener y dejar conectado  los mje con los 15v ,pero eso  probare mas adelante,saludos

PD: si es la resistencia que va en serie con la señal de entrada de audio ,la tengo ya en 10k(igual que en el diagrama original) ,la otra que regula la ganancia la tengo en 18k


----------



## zombiesss

cantoni11 dijo:


> Mi humilde opinion ,si Quercus se refiere a la resistencia que va desde la pata 1 a  la pata 2 del OP,lo unico que hisciste es bajar la ganancia del OP,(fijate si suena mas baja de volumen el ampli??)yo voy a probar ,nada mas para saber si es la fuente del Op,alimentando el op desde otra fuente aparte,aclaro para esto  hay que sacar los zener y dejar conectado  los mje con los 15v ,pero eso  probare mas adelante,saludos
> 
> PD: si es la resistencia que va en serie con la señal de entrada de audio ,la tengo ya en 10k(igual que en el diagrama original) ,la otra que regula la ganancia la tengo en 18k



La resistencia de 22k que he cambiado es la que comentas que va de la pata 1 a la 2 del OP, y no he notado que suene mas bajo el ampli. Tambien he conectado todas las tierras juntas, porque me faltaba la de alimentacion y sigue el zumbido.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola, leí todo muy rápido! yo tuve problemas de un pequeño zumbido y termino siendo el maldito transformador, lo cambie y santo remedio.


----------



## zombiesss

isaias el k-bro dijo:


> hola, leí todo muy rápido! yo tuve problemas de un pequeño zumbido y termino siendo el maldito transformador, lo cambie y santo remedio.



Pues espero que no sea el transformador, porque lo compre online y me costo 80€.


----------



## cantoni11

zombiesss dijo:


> Pues espero que no sea el transformador, porque lo compre online y me costo 80€.



chuuuu.es mucho ,casi 500 pesos Argentinos,,,,100 dolares,Aqui eso te sale un toroidal de mas 500w ,porque no lo haces vos??' en mi caso lo hice yo,gaste unos 15 dolares ,serian 20 euros maas omenos .Arme uno de 500w ,30+30 * 6 amperes ,con una bobina adicional de 12+12 volt,1A mas omenos ,y te digo da para mas el nucleo de hierro ,solo que lo habia bobinado para el primer ampli que arme ,el rotel de nicolaus.Hay muchos tutoriales de como hacerlos ,por eje,en la pagina construyasurockola hay uno muy practico.

Otro tema ,alcaro desde ya puede ser el trafo ,porque algunos al no ser de buena calidad tinen ruidos ,por lo gral mecanicos ,(no esta bien apretado el bobinado ,genera vibraciones que luego se traducen en ruidos electricos),para  esto ahy que filtrar de alguna forma esos ruidos ,aunque tengo entendido que hay casos en los que nada se pude hacer,,,,proba y avisa porque a mi tambien me inquieta ese ruido.yo con el rotel no tenia ninigun ruido ,cero absolluto con l amisma fuente .conclusion ......


----------



## zombiesss

El transformador que yo compre es de 500VA, y la verdad no tengo ni idea de como se fabrica uno, siempre ha sido mi asignatura pendiente, incluso la bobina que tiene este amplificador, me costo trabajo hacerla y no se si quedo bien del todo.


----------



## Quercus

Prueba a colocar la fuente lejos del amplificador, 1,5m o mas, si el zumbido es igual, el transformador no creo que sea.


----------



## zombiesss

He terminado el segundo amplificador, y lo he conectado a la misma fuente, y tiene el mismo zumbido, asi que tiene que ser la fuente, algun componente o el transformador. A la entrada de 220V del transformador, le he puesto un filtro de red que tenia por ahi, y no se soluciona el zumbido. ¿Alguna sugerencia?
Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

¿Colocaste los condensadores de 100nF soldados en las patas de los electrolíticos debajo?
  También puedes colocar condensadores de 100nF entre las patas del puente como se ve en el esquema. Y algún condensador mas en paralelo a los electrolíticos de 2,2/3,3uF de poliéster en cada rama.
  Saludos

  P.D.  ¿Probaste a alejar la fuente (trafo) del amplificador?.


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> ¿Colocaste los condensadores de 100nF soldados en las patas de los electrolíticos debajo?
> También puedes colocar condensadores de 100nF entre las patas del puente como se ve en el esquema. Y algún condensador mas en paralelo a los electrolíticos de 2,2/3,3uF de poliéster en cada rama.
> Saludos
> 
> P.D.  ¿Probaste a alejar la fuente (trafo) del amplificador?.



Si, he puesto los condensadores tal y como me dijiste, y tambien las resistencias. Tambien he alejado el transformador y el zumbido aumenta el doble, voy a probar de poner en el puente rectificador. Gracias.


Ya he puesto los 4 condensadores de 100nF en el puente rectificador, y continua el zumbido, ahora como tengo los 2 amplificadores conectados el zumbido suena en estereo, mas fuerte.


----------



## zombiesss

Definitivamente, tiene que ser el transformador, esta mañana he construido otra fuente un poco mas simple, con puente rectificador nuevo, y otros condensadores de 4700uF/63V, y me hace el mismo zumbido. Lastima que no tengo otro transormador para probar. Mañana llamare a la tienda donde lo he comprado, a ver si tienen alguna solucion.


----------



## Quercus

Una vez tuve un problema con ruido de transformador y lo solucione metiendo el transformador dentro de una caja metalica la cual al estar dentro del gabinete estaba conectada a masa, si es el transformador, de esa forma anulara el ruido pues el transformador queda blindado. 
  Mira si tienes una caja de fuente de PC y haz la prueba. Es rápido y no pierdes nada, que ese trafo vale una pasta y tienes que darle utilidad.
  Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Y por que no posteas un esquematico, como estan comectados tu  fuente con el amplificador, y el calibre de tus  conecciones. Por que hay casos en que mover tan solo el punto de tierra soluciona lo que presentas.


----------



## zombiesss

zopilote dijo:


> Y por que no posteas un esquematico, como estan comectados tu  fuente con el amplificador, y el calibre de tus  conecciones. Por que hay casos en que mover tan solo el punto de tierra soluciona lo que presentas.



Bueno, lo he hecho con un programa que no conozco bien, pero mas o menos ha salido. Esta es la fuente que utilizo para alimentar los 2 amplificadores:


----------



## Quercus

Aparte del ruido.
  Ese puente, para uno va bien, pero para dos, pondría uno de minimo 25A


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> Bueno, lo he hecho con un programa que no conozco bien, pero mas o menos ha salido. Esta es la fuente que utilizo para alimentar los 2 amplificadores:
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/w2k7et.jpg



Con solo *un* cerámico de 100nF por rama alcanza.


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Aparte del ruido.
> Ese puente, para uno va bien, pero para dos, pondría uno de minimo 25A



Ok, lo cambiare por otro mas grande.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Con solo *un* cerámico de 100nF por rama alcanza.



Es decir, sobran unos cuantos condensadores, solo hay que poner 2.

Creo que voy a rehacer la placa de la fuente, ¿algun consejo sobre como hacer las pistas? he estado buscando placas hechas de fuentes de alimentacion y no he encontrado mucho, el unico circuito que he encontrado ha sido la placa del amplificador zener modular, que lleva solo 2 condensadores y no se se adaptar esa para mi proposito.


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> ...Es decir, sobran unos cuantos condensadores, solo hay que poner 2.



! Satamente ¡ 

A lo sumo puedes colocar otro par pero directo en la placa del amplificador para neutralizar la inductancia de los cables que van de la fuente al amplificador.


----------



## zombiesss

En mi empeño de solucionar el problema con el ruido del zumbido en los amplificadores, hoy he desmontado (solo los cables, ya que el emplazamiento del transformador sigue en el chasis) el transformador de mi amplificador Teac, el cual funciona perfectamente sin ningun tipo de ruido.
Al conectarlo a los amplificadores Ampeg, no se ha solucionado el zumbido ¿como es posible? este transformador esta blindado en caja metalica y dentro del chasis del amplificador Teac. Ya no se que pruebas hacer mas, ¿sobre que superficie probais vosotros los amplificadores? ahora mismo lo estoy probando en una mesa de madera, ya no se si puede influir


----------



## crazysound

quercus10 dijo:


> *Versión I*
> 
> Aquí os presento otro amplificador que yo por lo menos no he visto en el foro. Es uno de esos amplificadores con pocos elementos, creo que fáciles de localizar  y que da muy buen resultado, para quien empieza o quiere algo fácil  barato y sin IC integrado. Lo tengo a prueba unas tres semanas y funciona estupendamente, sobre todo cuando lo conectas a 4 ohmios, sorprende el sonido tan potente que da, con el tamaño tan reducido que tiene.
> Diria que esta en la gama  del Sinclair Z-30 pero algo mas potente, con regulación de bias y mosfet. La calidad de  sonido es muy buena, bastante mejor de lo que yo esperaba.
> Espero que les guste.
> Saludos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 54991
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 54990​
> 
> [
> Saludos



Hola, quercus10, tengo problemas con este ampli!!!
He armado 2 placas iguales y me hacen lo mismo: por empezar cuando hago la calibración llego a 60mA y empieza a oscilar, entonces lo dejo en 50mA.
Y cuando le meto audio y subo un poco se escucha como un chasquido (distorsión) más fuerte que la música (distinto a la distorsión cuando está baja la corriente de bias).

Los cambios que le he hecho fueron: irf540/9540 (con cablecitos de 10cm desde el disipador hasta el pcb), +-23V de fuente, R5 de 47k, diodos 1n4148.

Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos los que aporten..


----------



## cantoni11

zombiesss dijo:


> En mi empeño de solucionar el problema con el ruido del zumbido en los amplificadores, hoy he desmontado (solo los cables, ya que el emplazamiento del transformador sigue en el chasis) el transformador de mi amplificador Teac, el cual funciona perfectamente sin ningun tipo de ruido.
> Al conectarlo a los amplificadores Ampeg, no se ha solucionado el zumbido ¿como es posible? este transformador esta blindado en caja metalica y dentro del chasis del amplificador Teac. Ya no se que pruebas hacer mas, ¿sobre que superficie probais vosotros los amplificadores? ahora mismo lo estoy probando en una mesa de madera, ya no se si puede influir



Hoal Zombiezz,mira como ya te mencione en post anteriores ,para mi humilde parecer,el drama esta en  la fuente del OP .porque esta en la misma placa del amplificador ,fijate en el circuito original ,la fuente del  amplificador esta aparte.no tengo tiempo ahora,pero yo probaria alimentado con una fuente exterior de 15+15 el integrado y dejando el resto con los50 volt(ojo fijate bien .creo hay otra pàrte esta alimentada con los 15+15 tambien y ver que pasa .......saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Puede que tengas razon, pero a Quercus le funciona bien, y no se si hay alguien mas que haya montado este amplificador, pero nadie se queja excepto yo. Me gustaria que Quercus me enseñara la fuente de alimentacion con la que probo este amplificador, para hacerme otra igual y testear el amplificador.


----------



## cantoni11

zombiesss dijo:


> Puede que tengas razon, pero a Quercus le funciona bien, y no se si hay alguien mas que haya montado este amplificador, pero nadie se queja excepto yo. Me gustaria que Quercus me enseñara la fuente de alimentacion con la que probo este amplificador, para hacerme otra igual y testear el amplificador.



No sos el unico ,ami tambien me pasa exactamente igual . ,hay que ver tambien como esta la ganancia del OP ,porque si esta alta amplifica el ruido tambien,yo baje un poco el ruido poniendo un caapacitor .047micros entre ambas ramas ,es decir entre el + y el -,esto lo copie del cirucuito de la fuente original del ampeg (si tienes el diagrama original,fijate ahi esta)saludos


----------



## zombiesss

cantoni11 dijo:


> No sos el unico ,ami tambien me pasa exactamente igual . ,hay que ver tambien como esta la ganancia del OP ,porque si esta alta amplifica el ruido tambien,yo baje un poco el ruido poniendo un caapacitor .047micros entre ambas ramas ,es decir entre el + y el -,esto lo copie del cirucuito de la fuente original del ampeg (si tienes el diagrama original,fijate ahi esta)saludos



Como los soldaste en el circuito? el valor de los condensadores es 0,47uF electrolitico? me lo puedes aclarar un poco?


----------



## Quercus

La fuente que yo utilizo tiene 3 Años, la diseñe al revés  para poner el puente por abajo y refrigerarlo directamente sobre el chasis, al final quedo para las pruebas. Cambiando el transformador es la que utilizo hasta +-56V la compone un puente de 25A y por rama  2x4700uF,  1x 0,47,  1x 1uF, 1x 3k9/2W.





Muy normalita, incluso tiene mal los fusibles, pues los tiene en la entrada.

  El tema del Ampeg no lo entiendo, he construido dos de 4 mosfet grandes (IRFP240/9240) y uno mini con IRF540/9540, el sonido buenísimo y ruidos cero, únicamente una tensión de salida en reposo rondando los 50mV por lo demás ningún problema, asi que no se que decir, me gustaría que crimson nos dijera que tal le fue con el/los que el hizo. 

  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Hola Quercus, la verdad es que no se que puede pasar, mi fuente esta bastante filtrada, y ya he probado con 2 trafos, uno seguro de que funciona bien con cero ruidos, y el otro el toroidal, y sigue el zumbido. Ahora he montado todo en un chasis metalico, conectando todas las masas al chasis y nada no logro quitar el zumbido. He hecho un video que estoy subiendo, luego lo posteo para que oigais el ruido. Por cierto a mi en ninguno de los 2 amplificadores me da esa tension de reposo, uno me da -200mV y el otro -170mV. Un saludo.


----------



## komyx

te cuento zombiesss a mi me paso igual con una tarjeta de tda7294  la cual quedo perfecta todo bien echo componentes buenos ,pero tenia un zumbido..y otra hecha el mismo dia no me daba el zumbido creo que puede ser tu pcb que tiene defecto y este haciendo ese ruido


----------



## Quercus

Perdona por la insistencia, pero los ruidos que he tenido asi, siempre han sido por culpa de un bucle de masa.

  Tienes todas las conexiones de masa en estrella, osea a un solo punto *todas.*

  Fijate bien en el dibujo como van todas a un punto.

Amplificador DOGC-H


----------



## cantoni11

zombiesss dijo:


> Como los soldaste en el circuito? el valor de los condensadores es 0,47uF electrolitico? me lo puedes aclarar un poco?



por debajo de la placa lo puse de prueba nomas,solda despues del porta fusible,como el largo del capacitor note va dar ,prolonga con un cable unas de las patas del capacitor(poliester ,este valor no no viene electrlitico) prueba y vas a ver que reduce un pòco; no lo saca del todo.aleja la fuente un poco y para probar nomas cambia de posicion , mientras la tienes encendida ,es decir pone vertical el trafo(ya se que que no puede ir asi en el gabinete final,pero es para ver si el ruido  cambia o reduce un poco





quercus10 dijo:


> La fuente que yo utilizo tiene 3 Años, la diseñe al revés  para poner el puente por abajo y refrigerarlo directamente sobre el chasis, al final quedo para las pruebas. Cambiando el transformador es la que utilizo hasta +-56V la compone un puente de 25A y por rama  2x4700uF,  1x 0,47,  1x 1uF, 1x 3k9/2W.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82537
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82538
> 
> Muy normalita, incluso tiene mal los fusibles, pues los tiene en la entrada.
> 
> El tema del Ampeg no lo entiendo, he construido dos de 4 mosfet grandes (IRFP240/9240) y uno mini con IRF540/9540, el sonido buenísimo y ruidos cero, únicamente una tensión de salida en reposo rondando los 50mV por lo demás ningún problema, asi que no se que decir, me gustaría que crimson nos dijera que tal le fue con el/los que el hizo.
> 
> Saludos


Quercus ,para que esta la resistencia de 1x 3k9/2W????


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Perdona por la insistencia, pero los ruidos que he tenido asi, siempre han sido por culpa de un bucle de masa.
> 
> Tienes todas las conexiones de masa en estrella, osea a un solo punto *todas.*
> 
> Fijate bien en el dibujo como van todas a un punto.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-dogc-h-34547/#post281821



Tenia 2 cables que no ivan directos al punto central de tierras, uno era el que venia de alimentacion de 220V y el otro, el negativo de altavoces que los tenia conectados al chasis. Ahora los he juntado todos en el mismo tornillo de la fuente de alimentacion, y no se ha solucionado nada, sigue el mismo zumbido. Soy bastante paciente, pero creo que voy a ir a por otro proyecto, ya que este no se por donde cogerlo.


----------



## Quercus

crazysound dijo:


> Hola, quercus10, tengo problemas con este ampli!!!
> He armado 2 placas iguales y me hacen lo mismo: por empezar cuando hago la calibración llego a 60mA y empieza a oscilar, entonces lo dejo en 50mA.
> Y cuando le meto audio y subo un poco se escucha como un chasquido (distorsión) más fuerte que la música (distinto a la distorsión cuando está baja la corriente de bias).
> 
> Los cambios que le he hecho fueron: irf540/9540 (con cablecitos de 10cm desde el disipador hasta el pcb), +-23V de fuente, R5 de 47k, diodos 1n4148.
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos los que aporten..


  Perdona pero no había visto tu mensaje.
  Según tengo entendido, colocar los mosfet de un amplificador alambrados, hace que oscile, los transistores se alambran y van bien pero los mosfet no, los diodos no sé si con los que has puesto puede ir bien. 
  Si te oscila, coloca los mosfet en el PCB y si sigue prueba a cambiar los diodos, el circuito es muy simple y fíjate, que aún estando mal al principio, funcionaba.
  La resistencia R5, he hecho pruebas hasta con 18K y para mi gusto, suena mejor.


cantoni11 dijo:


> Quercus ,para que esta la resistencia de 1x 3k9/2W????


  Dan algo de estabilidad a la fuente por su consumo constante y descargan los electrolíticos una vez se desconecta.


zombiesss dijo:


> Tenia 2 cables que no ivan directos al punto central de tierras, uno era el que venia de alimentacion de 220V y el otro, el negativo de altavoces que los tenia conectados al chasis. Ahora los he juntado todos en el mismo tornillo de la fuente de alimentacion, y no se ha solucionado nada, sigue el mismo zumbido. Soy bastante paciente, pero creo que voy a ir a por otro proyecto, ya que este no se por donde cogerlo.



  … lastima…

  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> … lastima…
> 
> Saludos



Ha sido un arrebato, mañana vuelvo a la carga, me gusta muchisimo su sonido y no voy a dejarlo hasta que se quite el zumbido. Lo primero que voy a hacer es hacer otra fuente de alimentacion, no se si comprar otro puente rectificador de 15A y poner los 2, uno por cada rama, o por el contrario comprar 1 solo de 30A. Mirare otra vez el post de las fuentes, para ver de que manera hacer mejor la placa.


----------



## crimson

Hola zombiesss, ¿hiciste la prueba del "rápido desenchufe"? Esto es: hacés andar el amplificador, con el zumbido lógico que estás teniendo. Rápidamente lo desenchufás de la tensión de alimentación. Pueden pasar dos cosas; si el zumbido se va inmediatamente que sacás el enchufe de la alimentación (el amplificador queda funcionando un momento por la carga de los electrolíticos) es probable que esté mal armada la fuente, que no tenga buen plano de masa o el transsformador esté induciendo en algún lado. Si sacás el enchufe y con la carga de los electrolíticos solamente el ruido sigue, es entonces un componente defectuoso en el amplificador. Hacé la prueba y comentanos.
Saludos C


----------



## crazysound

Gracias quercus10, haré la prueba cuando tenga tiempo..

Mnicolau, acabo de hacer también el ampli con lm1875 (pcb de tu autoría, la primer versión) y se recalienta a los segundos de encenderlo, con y sin carga, sin señal. Tengo entendido que son oscilaciones. 
Qué se puede hacer al respecto? Ya probé soldando capacitores de pf en la entrada y en la realimentación y nada.


----------



## zombiesss

crimson dijo:


> Hola zombiesss, ¿hiciste la prueba del "rápido desenchufe"? Esto es: hacés andar el amplificador, con el zumbido lógico que estás teniendo. Rápidamente lo desenchufás de la tensión de alimentación. Pueden pasar dos cosas; si el zumbido se va inmediatamente que sacás el enchufe de la alimentación (el amplificador queda funcionando un momento por la carga de los electrolíticos) es probable que esté mal armada la fuente, que no tenga buen plano de masa o el transsformador esté induciendo en algún lado. Si sacás el enchufe y con la carga de los electrolíticos solamente el ruido sigue, es entonces un componente defectuoso en el amplificador. Hacé la prueba y comentanos.
> Saludos C



Ya la hice la prueba, y es la primera opcion la que ocurre, el zumbido desaparece de inmediato, aun teniendo alimentacion los amplificadores.


----------



## crimson

Bien, tenemos entonces que es la fuente. Si hubieras hecho otro proyecto te hubiera pasado lo mismo. Hay que ver cómo está armada esa fuente, ¿tendremos alguna fotito? A veces suceden esas oscilaciones de baja frecuencia cuando la masa no es buena. Hace poco reparé un amplificador con un problema similar: eran las soldaduras de los electrolíticos de la fuente que estaban "burbujeadas", como el equipo fue soldado "por olas" la soldadura ahí no era del todo buena y con el correr del tiempo tomó resistencia y empezó a hacer el típico "hummmmmm" de estos casos. 
Saludos C


----------



## cantoni11

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí tenemos  otro amplificador con mosfet, para publicarlo le he pedido permiso al Dr. Jagodic.  Es una nueva versión del Legend más pequeño, con algunos componentes más que la otra versión.
> No tengo el esquematico, solo los archivos que publico.
> 
> Amablemente, me ha dado permiso.  *¡¡ GRACIAS Dr. Jagodic!!*
> Me ha comentado que los mosfet sean los IRFP240  para un buen funcionamiento y no tener problemas con capacitancias parasitarias de otros mosfet, que podrían causar inestabilidad y oscilaciones. O también los Fairchild FQA19N20C.  Lo mejor es montarlos en el PCB como está previsto, si se alambran fuera por necesidad y los cables son superiores a los 5/10cm, podría surgir algun problema.
> 
> El PCB no es mio y todavía no lo he montado, pero por su procedencia, es un circuito que funciona 100%, además los componentes son muy normales y localizables.
> 
> Adjunto una foto del circuito, montado por un amigo del Dr. Jagodic.
> 
> -Potencia = 100W RMS a 8Ω
> -BIAS  = 65mA por par
> 
> Saludos



Quercus ,estoy montando este ampli,como se regula ???'tiene un trimpot para Bias,el otro trimpot para regular que ??????el offset???? tension de salida ???por favor s.o.s ,luego cuando tenga la camara subo las fotos ,te las debo......

Otro tema ,antes de que haga macanas,,,el IRF510 no consegui ,en su reemplazo monte un IRF522 funcionara???  ,saludos


----------



## zombiesss

crimson dijo:


> Bien, tenemos entonces que es la fuente. Si hubieras hecho otro proyecto te hubiera pasado lo mismo. Hay que ver cómo está armada esa fuente, ¿tendremos alguna fotito? A veces suceden esas oscilaciones de baja frecuencia cuando la masa no es buena. Hace poco reparé un amplificador con un problema similar: eran las soldaduras de los electrolíticos de la fuente que estaban "burbujeadas", como el equipo fue soldado "por olas" la soldadura ahí no era del todo buena y con el correr del tiempo tomó resistencia y empezó a hacer el típico "hummmmmm" de estos casos.
> Saludos C



Lastima lo de la foto, ya he desmontado toda la placa, foto de los componentes, esta unos pocos post mas arriba, pero de las pistas no tengo. Ahora estoy buscando la manera de hacer la fuente, pero no encuentro ninguna por el foro que lleve 8 condensadores, y de que manera hacer las pistas para que quede lo mejor posible.
He visto que hay una placa de amplificador zener de Yiroshi que es modular pero en la fuente solo hay 2 condensadores. ¿Este estilo de diseño estaria bien, si le alargo las pistas para poner 8 condensadores?
Otra duda, ¿monto 1 puente rectificador de 30A o pongo 2 de 15A?


----------



## crimson

No te compliques la existencia con las fuentes, yo uso simples plaquetas rayadas, eso sí, las placas van pulidas con lana de acero y pintadas con flux, hecho de thinner y piedra de soldar, conocida como resina de colofonia. Esto hace que la placa no se oxide y la soldadura quede brillante por mucho tiempo. Hacete algo sencillo, como este ejemplo:

Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

cantoni11 dijo:


> Quercus ,estoy montando este ampli,como se regula ???'tiene un trimpot para Bias,el otro trimpot para regular que ??????el offset???? tension de salida ???por favor s.o.s ,luego cuando tenga la camara subo las fotos ,te las debo......
> 
> Otro tema ,antes de que haga macanas,,,el IRF510 no consegui ,en su reemplazo monte un IRF522 funcionara???  ,saludos


  Exactamente,  uno regula la simetría y el otro el bias.
  Echale un vistazo a  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/  se explica bien lo que hay que hacer.
  Ese mosfet vale, no debe tener ningún problema.
  Saludos


----------



## nicolas

sino revisa el post de mnicolau del amplificador rotel ahi tiene una placa para la rectificacion y filtrado....


----------



## cantoni11

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí tenemos  otro amplificador con mosfet, para publicarlo le he pedido permiso al Dr. Jagodic.  Es una nueva versión del Legend más pequeño, con algunos componentes más que la otra versión.
> No tengo el esquematico, solo los archivos que publico.
> 
> Amablemente, me ha dado permiso.  *¡¡ GRACIAS Dr. Jagodic!!*
> Me ha comentado que los mosfet sean los IRFP240  para un buen funcionamiento y no tener problemas con capacitancias parasitarias de otros mosfet, que podrían causar inestabilidad y oscilaciones. O también los Fairchild FQA19N20C.  Lo mejor es montarlos en el PCB como está previsto, si se alambran fuera por necesidad y los cables son superiores a los 5/10cm, podría surgir algun problema.
> 
> El PCB no es mio y todavía no lo he montado, pero por su procedencia, es un circuito que funciona 100%, además los componentes son muy normales y localizables.
> 
> Adjunto una foto del circuito, montado por un amigo del Dr. Jagodic.
> 
> -Potencia = 100W RMS a 8Ω
> -BIAS  = 65mA por par
> 
> Saludos



Quercus ,te comento ya esta funcionando el Legend 100w ,le tengo funcionando con 40+40 volt,no me gusto la reguilacion de Bias que coonsegui .Las resistencia de .22 ohm 5 w las medi con multimetro y no me da este valor ni cerca .Mide 0.7 ;0.8ohm ,considerando error de lectura ;del multimetro esta lejos del valor original.con esto la cuenta U=I.R segun ley de ohm
I=0.065A , R=0.22 Ohm suponiendo el valor 0.22ohm nos da una caida de 0.014Volt o 14 milivolt,segun la medicion de mi tester la resistencia tiene 0.7 ohm con lo cual la caida de tension en R nos daria 0.045 voltios o 45 milivoltios ,valor muy diferente al inicial,(como tengo un disipador bastante modesto,lo deje es ese valor) Que me recomendas al respecto???? quevalor segun vos me aconsejas tome.Conclusion en cuanto a sonido hasta aqui:con el bias  a 14 milivoltios iniciales ,el ampli suena bien pero no alcanza al AMPEG ,tiene unos graves con mas cuerpo pero sin la definicion demedios agudos del ampeg.

Otra cosa,cuando regule el bias a 14 milivoltios.solo en dos MOsfet consegui este valor,(uno de una rama y otro en la otra rama )mientras los dos restantes de cada rama miden casi la mitad unos 7,8 milivoltios,,,,,cosa rara ,apareeee los mosfet lo mas posibles .disponia de 5 unidaddes y solo uno estaba con mas de 100milivoltios de diferencia-

Quercus,esta version es la mas nueva ?????
en esa paginA  fugura un diagrama de este ampli que dice revision numero 5,tiene menos TR


----------



## Quercus

Los tester que conozco son caros, si queremos que midan bien decimas de Ω sobre todo en esos valores bajos. 
  Si el tester que tienes no es de fiar, estás dando _“palos de ciego”_ lo mas probable es que las resistencias tengan una tolerancia de 5% pero tu tester no mida bien. 
  Si desconfías mucho de las resistencias, mira si consiguen resistencias de 1Ω/1w y pon 4 en paralelo, mucho mejor si son oxido metalico que carbon. Además tienes la ventaja de que no son bobinadas, que es lo que más se *desaconseja* en cualquier amplificador de alta calidad.
  En cuanto al resultado en la medida de caída de tensión en cada mosfet, tienes que cambiar de sitio o sustituir mosfet  y/o resistencia hasta que estén parejos, si no va descompensado.
  Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

cantoni11 dijo:


> Quercus ,te comento ya esta funcionando el Legend 100w ,le tengo funcionando con 40+40 volt,no me gusto la reguilacion de Bias que coonsegui ._*Las resistencia de .22 ohm 5 w las medi con multimetro y no me da este valor ni cerca*_ ....



Ningún multímetro te dará una medición satisfactoria de una resistencia de ese valor.

Para conocer el valor de este tipo de resistencias se debe emplear un puente de Weastone con resistencias "Patrón" o una fuente de corriente constante que dará sobre la resistencia una caída de tensión "Medible"






Para tu amplificador *NO* es indispensable que las resistencias sean del valor exacto del circuito, *si *importa que sean todas del mismo valor.

Lo que comenta quercus10 es una solución "Profesional", ya que al colocar varias resistencias en paralelo el posible error de valor de 1 se diluye, salvo que sea muy grosero, y además la impedancia disminuye dejando solo la componente resistiva.


----------



## zombiesss

Bueno, he montado la fuente de M. Nicolau para los amplificadores, con componentes nuevos y el zumbido sigue ahí, asi que el problema al final tiene que ser el montaje de los amplificadores, una vez descartado todo lo demas.


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> Bueno, he montado la fuente de M. Nicolau para los amplificadores, con componentes nuevos y el zumbido sigue ahí, asi que el problema al final tiene que ser el montaje de los amplificadores, una vez descartado todo lo demas.



¿ Leíste el tema sobre cálculo de fuentes ?, la parte de hacer el punto _"Estrella"_


----------



## zombiesss

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Leíste el tema sobre cálculo de fuentes ?, la parte de hacer el punto _"Estrella"_



Si, todas las tierras estan conectadas en el mismo punto.


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> Si, todas las tierras estan conectadas en el mismo punto.




¿ Las fichas de entrada están conectadas al chasis ?


----------



## zombiesss

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Las fichas de entrada están conectadas al chasis ?



Si, la toma de tierra tambien esta conectada al chasis. Si monto todo sin chasis o con chasis, hace el mismo zumbido.


----------



## Quercus

El negativo de los altavoces  y las masas del amplificador cable gris y marron van juntas en la parte derecha de la placa de la fuente y  la masa del transformador esta en la parte izquierda, eso no es masa en estrella  a un solo punto. Prueba a colocarlas juntas.
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Después de lo que has verificado, la cuestion es averiguar donde esta el problema, si dices que todas las derivaciones de masa están bien, y lo que te he comentado antes lo has probado, únicamente se me ocurre alguna soldadura mala, algún cable cortado  o algún componente en mal estado. Como te dije antes si fuese problema de diseño harían ruido todos los amplificadores y los tres que yo he montado no lo hacen.

  Me has hecho dudar más de una vez y para convencerme los he montado para verificarlo.
  Mientras escribo esto tengo sonando la revisión 2.1 y me pregunto ¿qué problema tendrá tu montaje? *porque ruido nada de nada y un sonido de primera.*

  Se que cuando te martiriza el no encontrar el problema, algunas veces dan ganas de *“quemarlos…”* Depende de tu paciencia para seguir buscando… o de aparcarlo  temporalmente  y ver con perspectiva que puede ser, de esa forma he conseguido que funcione mas de un circuito. 

  Pero en fin, ahora falta ver la parte de la soldadura, con el mayor detalle posible y esas borneras con tornillo de la fuente, para coger los cables, a mi no me gustan nada para esta potencia.

  Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Aísla las fichas de entrada del chasis, con solo quitarlas sin desconectar los cables alcanza: Probar 

Aísla el transformador del chasis, lo puedes desatornillar y levantar con algo aislante: Probar

Publica el diseño de la PCB que empleaste indicando donde le conectaste el cable de tierra


----------



## cantoni11

Hola ,yo saque el ruido alimentando el IC desde una fuente regula de 15+15 de Elliot ,se fue el maldito ruido ,Pero cuando quise hacer la conexion de masa estrella volvio,jej cosa de locos ,no se porque pasa esto si supuestamente tendria elefecto contrario,noto que el sonido mejoro en cuanto medios agudos mas definicion ,no se si esto sera subjetivo


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Después de lo que has verificado, la cuestion es averiguar donde esta el problema, si dices que todas las derivaciones de masa están bien, y lo que te he comentado antes lo has probado, únicamente se me ocurre alguna soldadura mala, algún cable cortado  o algún componente en mal estado. Como te dije antes si fuese problema de diseño harían ruido todos los amplificadores y los tres que yo he montado no lo hacen.
> 
> Me has hecho dudar más de una vez y para convencerme los he montado para verificarlo.
> Mientras escribo esto tengo sonando la revisión 2.1 y me pregunto ¿qué problema tendrá tu montaje? *porque ruido nada de nada y un sonido de primera.*
> 
> Se que cuando te martiriza el no encontrar el problema, algunas veces dan ganas de *“quemarlos…”* Depende de tu paciencia para seguir buscando… o de aparcarlo  temporalmente  y ver con perspectiva que puede ser, de esa forma he conseguido que funcione mas de un circuito.
> 
> Pero en fin, ahora falta ver la parte de la soldadura, con el mayor detalle posible y esas borneras con tornillo de la fuente, para coger los cables, a mi no me gustan nada para esta potencia.
> 
> Saludos



Quiero dejar claro, que nunca he dudado de que el amplificador funciona perfectamente, es mas, una vez que lo he escuchado, me ha gustado tanto el sonido, que lo quiero echar a andar, porque mi paciencia se agoto hace tiempo, pero por su sonido lo quiero en marcha. Lo que si esta claro, es que el problema lo tengo yo. Tus diseños son muy buenos y no hay que dejar duda de su buen funcionamiento, porque yo tenga este problema.
Sobre las fuentes de alimentacion, ésta es la tercera que construyo, 2 de ellas de diseño propio, y ésta ultima de mnicolau, las fuentes se han probado con 2 transformadores, el toroidal y otro de un amplificador Technics, que funciona correctamente sin ningun ruido.
Me gustaria tener instrumental suficiente para poder probar mejor el amplificador, porque con un osciloscopio y una señal de entrada a una frecuencia determinada, podria ir paso a paso para ver en que momento me mete el zumbido. E incluso medir el rizado de la fuente. Pero solo poseo un par de tester y muchas ganas.
Seguire investigando. Gracias.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Aísla las fichas de entrada del chasis, con solo quitarlas sin desconectar los cables alcanza: Probar
> 
> Aísla el transformador del chasis, lo puedes desatornillar y levantar con algo aislante: Probar
> 
> Publica el diseño de la PCB que empleaste indicando donde le conectaste el cable de tierra



El transformador esta sobre una base de goma que trae, y si la quito hace lo mismo.
El diseño del PCB es el Ampeg rev. 2.1 de Quercus, adjunto el pdf.
No entiendo lo de aislar las fichas de entrada, ¿te refieres a las regletas de alimentacion? ¿junto los cables con cinta?


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> El transformador esta sobre una base de goma que trae, y si la quito hace lo mismo.


¿ Se encuentra aislado eléctricamente del chasis ?
¿ Que pasa si lo separas físicamente ? (Lo mas que se pueda por el largo de los cables)


> El diseño del PCB es el Ampeg rev. 2.1 de Quercus, adjunto el pdf.


*NO* es lo que pregunte


Fogonazo dijo:


> Publica el diseño de la PCB que empleaste _*indicando donde le conectaste el cable de tierra*_





> No entiendo lo de aislar las fichas de entrada, ¿te refieres a las regletas de alimentacion? ¿junto los cables con cinta?


Habitualmente las fichas de entrada de audio suelen poseen algún tipo de conexión eléctrica al chasis, esa es la conexión que debes interrumpir.

*Edit:*
Mira esta imagen, la forma que se entre conecta todo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 37693​


----------



## zombiesss

Las conexiones de entrada estan cortocircuitadas con el potenciometro y no tengo nada conectado para hacer las pruebas. Cuando le inyecto audio, lo hago con cables apantallados y tanto si les conecto las mallas a chasis, como si no lo hago, el zumbido es el mismo. Yo creo que por la entrada de audio no le llega a entrar ruido.
El transformador ya lo he probado de ponerlo lo mas lejos posible y el zumbido sigue.

Haga las pruebas que haga, el zumbido SIEMPRE tiene la misma intensidad sonora, no se si este dato sirve de algo.


----------



## zombiesss

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola ,yo saque el ruido alimentando el IC desde una fuente regula de 15+15 de Elliot ,se fue el maldito ruido ,Pero cuando quise hacer la conexion de masa estrella volvio,jej cosa de locos ,no se porque pasa esto si supuestamente tendria elefecto contrario,noto que el sonido mejoro en cuanto medios agudos mas definicion ,no se si esto sera subjetivo



No habia leido tu comentario, el caso es que midiendo la tension en sendos NE5532, entre GND y +V me da +8V, y entre GND y -V, me da -13V. Veo que esta muy descompensada la alimentacion. ¿Podrias medir la tension de alimentacion del NE5532 en tu placa? e igualmente, si lees esto Quercus, ¿me podrias hacer el favor de medir la alimentacion del NE5532 en tu placa?


----------



## Quercus

Tengo   -12,85  +12,26. Con zener de 13V
  Tu alimentación como dices esta muy descompensada, revisa las resistencias y sobre todo los Zener, alguna vez me ha ocurrido que el zener no era de la tensión indicada.
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Tengo   -12,85  +12,26. Con zener de 13V
> Tu alimentación como dices esta muy descompensada, revisa las resistencias y sobre todo los Zener, alguna vez me ha ocurrido que el zener no era de la tensión indicada.
> Saludos



Bien, ya vamos encontrando fallos en mis placas, a ver si compro otros zener como los tuyos de 13V y pruebo.Tambien podria hacer una fuente con reguladores de tension 7815 y 7915 respectivamente. ¿Este fallo podria causar el zumbido?


----------



## Quercus

…no sabria decirte, pues nunca tuve ese problema en el OP de un amplificador, pero tiene mala pinta. 
  Has mirado la tensión del OP en el otro amplificador si tiene la misma descompensación.
  Prueba también a cambiar la  resistencia de la fuente del OP por unas de 2k2/2W
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

En los 2 amplificadores tengo la misma descompensacion. Voy a hacer mediciones y comento.


----------



## Quercus

He hecho algunas pruebas con en el mio: 
  He sustituido el TL072 por NE5532 las medidas son:
  NE5532 +12,85   -8,56V offset  con entrada en corto -255,7mV.  No hace ruido
  TL072    +12,86 -12,26V offset  con entrada en corto +50,9mV. No hace ruido.

  He cambiado las resistencas de alimentación del OP de 2K7 a 2K2
  He probado cinco TL072, la tensión de alimentación muy parecida a la anterior, en la rama negativa bajaba hasta 0,5V en algunos y el offset variaba desde +17,9mV  a +97,3mV.  *ruidos cero.*
  He probado cinco NE5532, la tensión +12,9  -10,16V con variaciones minimas, el offset variaba desde -257,1 a -156,1mV. *ruidos cero.*

  Esto demuestra, aunque no es lo que andamos buscando, que los OP varian bastante unos de otros, y que el circuito tal como esta planteado, funciona mas equilibrado con TL072 que con NE5532.

  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> He hecho algunas pruebas con en el mio:
> He sustituido el TL072 por NE5532 las medidas son:
> NE5532 +12,85   -8,56V offset  con entrada en corto -255,7mV.  No hace ruido
> TL072    +12,86 -12,26V offset  con entrada en corto +50,9mV. No hace ruido.
> 
> He cambiado las resistencas de alimentación del OP de 2K7 a 2K2
> He probado cinco TL072, la tensión de alimentación muy parecida a la anterior, en la rama negativa bajaba hasta 0,5V en algunos y el offset variaba desde +17,9mV  a +97,3mV.  *ruidos cero.*
> He probado cinco NE5532, la tensión +12,9  -10,16V con variaciones minimas, el offset variaba desde -257,1 a -156,1mV. *ruidos cero.*
> 
> Esto demuestra, aunque no es lo que andamos buscando, que los OP varian bastante unos de otros, y que el circuito tal como esta planteado, funciona mas equilibrado con TL072 que con NE5532.
> 
> Saludos



Primero darte las gracias por molestarte en hacer las comprobaciones.
He hecho estas mediciones (en los 2 amplificadores) y hay algo que no me cuadra en los zener, mira la imagen a ver si sacas alguna conclusion:


----------



## Quercus

Mis conocimientos no me llegan a explicar el porque de la poca diferencia de voltaje  en el zener de la rama positiva. El mio esta igual y funciona perfecto.
  Todos los voltajes que tienes coinciden aprox. con los mios, restándoles 2/2,5V mi fuente es de +-47V excepto los que corresponden a los voltajes de alimentación del OP que en el anterior mensaje te he puesto los que tengo.
  Prueba a cambiar el OP por un TL072 y nos cuentas si se te equilibra y el offset baja.
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Ok, pero si te fijas tambien he medido los zener de 10V, y en la rama de alimentacion negativa, en el zener hay una caida de tension de 10V, mientras que en la rama de alimentacion posistiva, en el zener hay una caida de tension de 3V. En cuanto pueda voy a comprar el operacional que me has dicho y pruebo.
Un saludo.


----------



## zombiesss

Bueno, siguiendo indicaciones de Quercus, he cambiado el NE5532 por un TL072, y nada sigue el zumbido. Tambien he cambiado los diodos zener de 15V/1W por otros de 13V/1W, y ahora parece que la tension se estabiliza un poco mas, en la rama positiva tengo +11,6V y en la rama negativa tengo -13,6V, pero sigue el zumbido, tanto con NE5532 como con TL072.  A ver si consigo ver que esta pasando.


----------



## komyx

copañero zombiesss ,como te dije anteriormente aunque sea mas trabajo te recomiendo que hagas una pcb nueva y montes todo en esa nueva  a mi me paso mas de una vez con algunas baquelitas de mala calida hasta que di con una que es la que uso hasta hoy y he resuelto el problema de los zumbidos y chasquidos en los amplificadores que he hecho , espero mi comentario sea de ayuda.


----------



## israelel

Saludos a todos,perdon por venir con mi novatez peroo.... cual de todos los diagramas(de Amplificador 50W Mosfet) es el mas facil para un principiante? y el mas barato? ya que curso el bachillerato y es algo complicado el tema de la plata y otro favor, si me podrian dejar en un link o algo el diagrama para metodo de planchado y la lista de materiales, se los agradeceria mucho ya que el ampli que hice con n ta8210 sigue sin funcionar, asi que mejor lo deseche. saldos y gracias.


----------



## zombiesss

Otra prueba que acabo de hacer. He alimentado el NE5532 con una fuente simetrica de +15V -15V, aislandolo de la alimentacion del amplificador, y el resultado es el mismo, el zumbido continua. He de decir, que todas las pruebas las hago en los 2 amplificadores. Primero pruebo en uno, y despues en el otro, y en ambos casos, el mismo resultado.


----------



## cantoni11

Zombiesss,te comento hoy termine de armar la version ampeg rev. 2.1 .Esta vez con  todos los componentes medidos y elegidos antes de montar.probado con la misma fuente de 42+42 volt (aunque esta version es para 50+50v). Bueno ,el resultado es que no hay tipo de ruido ni zumbido alguno.Tal cual lo indica Quercus no hay zumbidos en la salida.lo que *si* me pasa en la vesion "Ampeg mini".
Mirando ambas placas las diferencias son infimas ,el la mini hay en la entrada de audio, una resistencia de 33k mas dos capacitores ,uno de 220picos mas otro de 100nano que no se para que estan ,en el diagrama original no estan.saque todo esto y resultado es el mismo en sonido y el zumbido sigue presente.Aseguir buscandolas causas de este maldito zumbido,cualquier cosa informo,saludos


----------



## zombiesss

cantoni11 dijo:


> Zombiesss,te comento hoy termine de armar la version ampeg rev. 2.1 .Esta vez con  todos los componentes medidos y elegidos antes de montar.probado con la misma fuente de 42+42 volt (aunque esta version es para 50+50v). Bueno ,el resultado es que no hay tipo de ruido ni zumbido alguno.Tal cual lo indica Quercus no hay zumbidos en la salida.lo que *si* me pasa en la vesion "Ampeg mini".
> Mirando ambas placas las diferencias son infimas ,el la mini hay en la entrada de audio, una resistencia de 33k mas dos capacitores ,uno de 220picos mas otro de 100nano que no se para que estan ,en el diagrama original no estan.saque todo esto y resultado es el mismo en sonido y el zumbido sigue presente.Aseguir buscandolas causas de este maldito zumbido,cualquier cosa informo,saludos



Pues ya eres otro al que le funciona bien el Ampeg rev. 2.1. Si pudieras sacar fotos de tu montaje tanto de la parte de las pistas como de la parte de componentes. Yo voy a hacer una ultima prueba este fin de semana, y si no es satisfactoria, voy a comenzar a desmontar uno de los amplificadores a ver si veo algun componente estropeado. Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

israelel dijo:


> Saludos a todos,perdon por venir con mi novatez peroo.... cual de todos los diagramas(de Amplificador 50W Mosfet) es el mas facil para un principiante? y el mas barato? ya que curso el bachillerato y es algo complicado el tema de la plata y otro favor, si me podrian dejar en un link o algo el diagrama para metodo de planchado y la lista de materiales, se los agradeceria mucho ya que el ampli que hice con n ta8210 sigue sin funcionar, asi que mejor lo deseche. saldos y gracias.


  Te consejo que montes _50W con mosfet rev. 2_


zombiesss dijo:


> Pues ya eres otro al que le funciona bien el Ampeg rev. 2.1. Si pudieras sacar fotos de tu montaje tanto de la parte de las pistas como de la parte de componentes. Yo voy a hacer una ultima prueba este fin de semana, y si no es satisfactoria, voy a comenzar a desmontar uno de los amplificadores a ver si veo algun componente estropeado. Un saludo.


  Antes de desmontar nada, coge 2 condensadores de la fuente, uno para cada rama, y conéctalos con el primer puente que utilizaste, para esta prueba es suficiente, *conecta todo cableado con 1,5/2,5mm de sección*, y tal como se ve en el circuito que subió fogonazo (si hay duda pregunta) y prueba un amplificador. 

Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Hola Quercus, a ver si te entiendo, quieres que haga otra fuente con un puente rectificador y 2 condensadores de 4700uF/63V, todo cableado con seccion de 2,5mm, solo con cables sin placa ni nada ¿es asi? Gracias.


----------



## Quercus

Exactamente, como tienes un puente más pequeño que utilizaste al principio, es solo desconectar el transformador y desoldar dos condensadores, montas una fuente:



  Todo lo unes bien soldado con cables y conectas  a un amplificador teniendo cuidado de unir todos los cables de masa a un punto.


----------



## zombiesss

Ok, no hace falta que desmonte nada, ya que poseo mas condensadores de 4700uF/63V de todas las pruebas que e ido haciendo. Cuando lo tenga montado comento resultados y subo fotos de como lo tengo montado. Gracias.


----------



## cantoni11

Zombiesss,no tengo la camara ,pero prometo fotos,,,te comento descubri:cuando desconecto una de las entrada de audio el ruido se va.es decir tengo el ruido cuando esta conectado los dos canales;.conclusion no es la placa.Todo esto probando con un pre de elliot alimentado con fuente aparte de 15+15 .conectado a las placa ampeg mini en un canal y ampeg rev 2.1 en el otro canal ,aparece el zumbido . ya probe los dos canales del pre y es lo mismo ,solo cuando uso los dos canales aparece el ruido ,no es la placa ,Quercus espero Tu opinion ,que podra ser....la placa del pre la diseñe yo ,pero es una copia fiel de la foto de la pagina de elliot,esta funcionado ,pero presenta este drama.....


pd:Quercus,parece no leiste mis comentarios,porque la entrada deaudio de la version mini la diseñaste distinta a la version ampeg rev 2.1.lamini tiene una resistencia de 33k en paralelo  mas un capacitor de 220picos mas otro de 100 nanos con la masa ,podra ser esto???'yaque estoy probando ambas versiones en cada canal


----------



## Quercus

cantoni11 dijo:


> ....la placa del pre la diseñe yo ,pero es una copia fiel de la foto de la pagina de elliot,esta funcionado ,pero presenta este drama.....


Será una copia fiel de un esquematico, que se puede interpretar al rutearlo, de infinidad de formas y muchas de ellas erróneas, aunque no te lo parezca.


cantoni11 dijo:


> Quercus,parece no leiste mis comentarios,porque la entrada deaudio de la version mini la diseñaste distinta a la version ampeg rev 2.1.lamini tiene una resistencia de 33k en paralelo mas un capacitor de 220picos mas otro de 100 nanos con la masa ,podra ser esto???'yaque estoy probando ambas versiones en cada canal


  No se sin por privado o por aquí, algo te conteste, esta asi por espacio y con algo menos de ganancia, pero no afecta para nada el ruido, al menos en la mia.
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Bueno he hecho la prueba que me has comentado, solo he puesto 2 condensadores con el puente rectificador y el transformador, cable de 2,5mm, y he soldado los cables a una placa que he preestañado y cortado. El zumbido sigue ahi.







Perdon por el desorden pero era para hacer la prueba.


----------



## Quercus

Hay que empezar a mirar la placa:
  La resistencia de la red zobel es de 3,3Ω/4W bobinada cambiala por una de 2w entre 3 y 10Ω de carbón u oxido metalico.
  Haz una foto por arriba y otra por debajo de la placa con la mayor resolución posible, por arriba de varios angulos.


----------



## zombiesss

La resistencia de 3,3 Ohm me la dieron asi, porque no tenian otra cosa, y para pedir 2 resistencias me dicen que no, que tienen que ser mas. Buscare por internet a ver si me envian 2 resistencias. Las fotos las subo comprimidas para que no pierdan calidad. Ya me comentas. Gracias y Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Puedes poner 4 de 1/2W iguales en paralelo entre 12 y 39Ω, si quieres que quede mejor, las colocas antes en una placa.


----------



## cantoni11

Quercus ,coloco un puente con pinzas cocodrilo entre masa y masa de ambas placas y el ruido bajo aun nivel casi imperceptible.tengo todas las masas conectadas en estrella en un solo punto tal cual dice la teoria ,aun asi me suena a ruido de bucle de masa ,pero quiero desapaerecer el ruido porque cuando desconecto el audio de un canal  no hay nada de ruido .Quercus S.o.S!!!!

quedo descartado defectos en el pre porque probe con otro pre y el  ruido era el mismo .


----------



## crazysound

Zombiesss, pusiste el disipador a masa por las dudas? El ruido es con las dos placas funcionando? También tendrías que puentear la R de 10ohm de la entrada a ver que pasa.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

cantoni11 dijo:


> Quercus ,coloco un puente con pinzas cocodrilo entre masa y masa de ambas placas y el ruido bajo aun nivel casi imperceptible.tengo todas las masas conectadas en estrella en un solo punto tal cual dice la teoria ,aun asi me suena a ruido de bucle de masa ,pero quiero desapaerecer el ruido porque cuando desconecto el audio de un canal no hay nada de ruido .Quercus S.o.S!!!!
> 
> quedo descartado defectos en el pre porque probe con otro pre y el ruido era el mismo .


  Los bucles de masa no son algo que se produce de una sola forma invariable, tiene unas reglas a seguir para que no aparezcan, pero luego cada montaje tiene sus peculiaridades, cuanto mas complejos mas… que hay que ir afinando. 
  Fijate en la resistencia de bajo valor que se aconseja desde el punto común a masa, hay amplificadores que tienen un interruptor para conectarla o no, otros llevan condensadores, otros diodos…
  Algunas veces funciona a la primera (Si se hace bien la mayoría de las veces) otras hay que probar y depurar.


zombiesss dijo:


> Las fotos las subo comprimidas para que no pierdan calidad. Ya me comentas. Gracias y Un saludo.


   Esa cubierta brillante ¿Que es? Flux, pasta de soldar, o algún espray, es muy transparente y se ve demasiado abundante.
Le daría un repaso a todas las soldaduras y limpiaría la placa, sobre todo donde están mas juntas las soldaduras.


----------



## zombiesss

crazysound dijo:


> Zombiesss, pusiste el disipador a masa por las dudas? El ruido es con las dos placas funcionando? También tendrías que puentear la R de 10ohm de la entrada a ver que pasa.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, el disipador no lo he puesto a masa. El ruido es en las 2 placas funcionando, pero tambien es individual, si solo alimento una placa suena el ruido. Tampoco he puenteado la resistencia de entrada, porque el zumbido es sin señal de audio en la entrada y con el potenciometro cortocircuitando la entrada, asi que no creo que vaya a hacer nada el puentear la resistencia de entrada.





quercus10 dijo:


> Esa cubierta brillante ¿Que es? Flux, pasta de soldar, o algún espray, es muy transparente y se ve demasiado abundante.
> Le daría un repaso a todas las soldaduras y limpiaría la placa, sobre todo donde están mas juntas las soldaduras.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 83536



La cubierta brillante es un spray para que no se oxide el cobre de las pistas. Lleva una capa fina y la puse despues de probar el circuito, (ya existia el zumbido).
No he podido ir a comprar la resistencia de entre 3 y 10 Ohm /2W, pero he encontrado una que tenia de 2,2 Ohm. Medida con tester me da 2,5 Ohm ¿puedo probar con esta?


----------



## Quercus

Si el tester es fiable  pruébala a ver qué tal… si tienes mas, también puedes poner dos en serie.


----------



## zombiesss

He probado con la resistencia de 2,2 Ohm, y tambien conectando el disipador a tierra, y sigue el zumbido.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 83536​
Limpia la placa de los restos de resina con alcohol isopropílico (o común), del lado del cobre, y saca una nueva foto para que se noten mas los detalles.


----------



## zombiesss

He quitado como he podido el protector que le eché con acetona, y luego con alcohol, no ha quedado muy limpio, pero aqui está el resultado.



He quitado como he podido el protector que le eché con acetona, y luego con alcohol, no ha quedado muy limpio, pero aqui está el resultado.


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> He quitado como he podido el protector que le eché con acetona,....



Ahora se ve mejor la imagen 

*Edit:*
No veo nada raro en la PCB, pero por si acaso pasa algún elemento con filo entre las soldaduras mas próximas entre si, como para separar cualquier posible unión indebida.


----------



## zombiesss

Con respecto a mi placa, he revisado con lupa todas las uniones, y no hay nada junto. Estoy por empezar de nuevo, haciendo otra placa a ver si a la tercera...


----------



## Quercus

Quedo pendiente postear el Harman Kardon rev. 2 con transistores 2SC/A.

  Es idéntico al que lleva MPSAxxx _Harman Kardon rev. 2_ cambiando los transistores.

  Lo posteo ahora pues hay una “necesidad” de que sea con esos transistores para un montaje y además una versión mas a disposición de quien lo necesite.

  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Gracias Quercus por tomarte la molestia, voy a montarlo a ver si tengo suerte y me funciona. Lo voy a alimentar con la fuente de 50+50, si el ruido no aparece en este montaje, entonces descarto la fuente. Pero como aparezca en este montaje...
Un saludo.


----------



## rash

....quercus10 , macho qué pasada de aportes .....enhorabuena y gracias por enriquecer el foro de esta manera tan seria y profesional......

Quiero montar alguno de los amplis que aportas.....haber por cual me decido.....



Nuevamente, muchas gracias y cuídate....

Saludos...rash


----------



## avr

Hola

Estoy pensando en montar el Mosfet 50W rev2 del primer post, y me surje una duda, para medir el BIAS, ¿se haría midiendo el voltaje en una de las resistencias de 0,22 ohm y luego dividir ese valor entre 0,22 para obtener la intensidad?

Gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola avr, si el amplificador es del tipo común yo mido en las puntas de las dos resistencias, para lograr mejor precisión.

Si es del tipo Ampeg, sólo podés medir con una. Pero igual ne es necesaria una enorme precisión en el ajuste del bias, yo los dejo cerca de los 20mA si es un amplificador que va a ser para trabajar y en 50mA si es hogareño.
Saludos C


----------



## israelel

MMM, no se si mi comentario sirva de algo pero ami los zumbido que he tenido simpre en los amplificadores que he hecho(como11) simpre han sido capacitores.saludos y suerte


----------



## zombiesss

Bueno, definitivamente tengo gafe. He montado el Harman Kardon que ha posteado Quercus, éste último, y no me regula el bias, se queda fijo en 6,3 mA.
Otros 20€ (que es lo que ma ha costado)para guardar en el armario...

Edito: ahora no pasa de 0mA. que impotencia.


----------



## avr

crimson dijo:


> Hola avr, si el amplificador es del tipo común yo mido en las puntas de las dos resistencias, para lograr mejor precisión.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 83844
> Si es del tipo Ampeg, sólo podés medir con una. Pero igual ne es necesaria una enorme precisión en el ajuste del bias, yo los dejo cerca de los 20mA si es un amplificador que va a ser para trabajar y en 50mA si es hogareño.
> Saludos C



Ok, entonces mediríamos en los puntos que he marcado con las flechas rojas, ¿no?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/mosfetg.jpg/


¿Qué valores son los adecuados para este ampli? (Lo pregunto por que en el topic se ha hablado de varios circuitos y no me queda claro cuál es el que hay usar en el Mosfet de 50W)

Saludos y gracias por la respuesta


----------



## crimson

Así está bien, avr. Fijate que las resistencias son de 0,22 ohm 2W.
Saludos C


----------



## avr

Ok, sí, eso es otra duda que tengo, esas dos resistencias son de 2W, pero en el resto no pone nada, ¿se entiende que son de 1/4W?

En cuanto a la corriente de BIAS de este ampli, ¿cuál sería un valor adecuado?

Gracias


----------



## Quercus

zombiesss dijo:


> Bueno, definitivamente tengo gafe. He montado el Harman Kardon que ha posteado Quercus, éste último, y no me regula el bias, se queda fijo en 6,3 mA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otros 20€ (que es lo que ma ha costado)para guardar en el armario...
> 
> Edito: ahora no pasa de 0mA. que impotencia.


  Revisalo, detenidamente, comprueba los transistores, distribucion de patas… 
  No puede ser, que sistemáticamente ningún circuito funcione bien. 


avr dijo:


> Ok, sí, eso es otra duda que tengo, esas dos resistencias son de 2W, pero en el resto no pone nada, ¿se entiende que son de 1/4W?
> 
> En cuanto a la corriente de BIAS de este ampli, ¿cuál sería un valor adecuado?
> 
> Gracias


  Fijata que hay otra al lado de la salida que pone 0,5W .
  Según los datos del esquematico, el bias es de 100mA, lo tuve funcionando con 50mA y funcionaba perfectamente y calentaba mucho menos.
  Saludos


----------



## avr

quercus10 dijo:


> Revisalo, detenidamente, comprueba los transistores, distribucion de patas…
> No puede ser, que sistemáticamente ningún circuito funcione bien.
> 
> Fijata que hay otra al lado de la salida que pone 0,5W .
> Según los datos del esquematico, el bias es de 100mA, lo tuve funcionando con 50mA y funcionaba perfectamente y calentaba mucho menos.
> Saludos



Cierto, está la de 10 Ohm, no me había fijado en ella.

En cuanto al BIAS lo dejaré a 50 mA, como dices.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Revisalo, detenidamente, comprueba los transistores, distribucion de patas…
> No puede ser, que sistemáticamente ningún circuito funcione bien.



He sacado todos los componentes y vuelto a revisar uno a uno, los transistores los he medido, y estan todos bien, Los mosfet, (que habia emparejado anteriormente). los he vuelto a medir, y el IRFP240, me da 3,8V y el IRFP9240 me da 3,7V, hay 10mV de diferencia. El potenciometro multivuelta, da 5K y girandolo lo llevo a 0K, (tambien esta bien). He repasado todas las pistas, incluso con tester para medir continuidades, y está todo igual que el esquema. La unica diferencia entre el montaje que has posteado, y el que yo he hecho, es en un condensador, el de 390pF, que no he encontrado de mica o styroflex, y me han dado un ceramico. Y por supuesto, las resistencias de 0,22 Ohm, que como siempre no tienen como las tuyas, son ceramicas. ¿Puede ser por esto?


----------



## SERGIOD

zombiesss dijo:


> He sacado todos los componentes y vuelto a revisar uno a uno, los transistores los he medido, y estan todos bien, Los mosfet, (que habia emparejado anteriormente). los he vuelto a medir, y el IRFP240, me da 3,8V y el IRFP9240 me da 3,7V, hay 10mV de diferencia. El potenciometro multivuelta, da 5K y girandolo lo llevo a 0K, (tambien esta bien). He repasado todas las pistas, incluso con tester para medir continuidades, y está todo igual que el esquema. La unica diferencia entre el montaje que has posteado, y el que yo he hecho, es en un condensador, el de 390pF, que no he encontrado de mica o styroflex, y me han dado un ceramico. Y por supuesto, las resistencias de 0,22 Ohm, que como siempre no tienen como las tuyas, son ceramicas. ¿Puede ser por esto?


Off topic On 
Como que este no es tu año mejor espera a que pase la mala racha relájate y disfruta un par de chelas ; a demás este año ya se va y seguro y el otro año será mucho mejor para todos 
Off topic off

No serán medios truchos esos componentes; siempre hay uno en un millón y ese uno o dos te tocaron a ti


----------



## zombiesss

SERGIOD dijo:


> Off topic On
> Como que este no es tu año mejor espera a que pase la mala racha relájate y disfruta un par de chelas ; a demás este año ya se va y seguro y el otro año será mucho mejor para todos
> Off topic off
> 
> No serán medios truchos esos componentes; siempre hay uno en un millón y ese uno o dos te tocaron a ti



Tienes toda la razon,voy a tener que hacer una parada.
Los componentes "creo" que no son truchos, pero quien sabe...
Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Cuando hice la modificación de transistores MPSAxx a 2SC_A, solo fue cambiar los transistores, con estos últimos ya funciono bien en la primera placa, pero siempre cuento con una equivocación mia, lo revise por encima y todo estaba bien antes de postearlo, si mañana puedo lo revisare más a fondo.  El circuito es el mismo de la primera placa que llevaba 2SC_A con un par de modificaciones menores que con los BCxxx  funciona perfectamente. 
  Aquí el apareo de los mosfet no hace falta y el tipo de resistencias en el surtidor no afectan para nada al bias. 


SERGIOD dijo:


> No serán medios truchos esos componentes; siempre hay uno en un millón y ese uno o dos te tocaron a ti...


  ¿…uno en un millón…?  Que optimista, me encanta, mejor medio llena que medio vacía…
  Saludos


----------



## avr

Otra duda que me surge, para el mosfet de 50W, ¿que trafo haría falta? Veo que se alimenta con +-30V de contínua, así que un transformador con dos secundarios de unos 24V debería valer, pero ¿de qué potencia debería ser (o dicho de otra manera, cuantos amperios debe dar)?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Quercus

Si te refieres a 24+24V se te va a elevar un poco la  tensión, a unos +-33V, para conseguir +-30V con 21+21V para redondear 20+20V que es comercial, es suficiente, puedes probar con la tension que tienes tranquilamente, que no va a romperse nada.
  Para calcular la potencia mira en este hilo Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio  y aprendes a calcular  todo lo referente a fuentes para amplificadores de sonido.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

quercus10 dijo:


> Cuando hice la modificación de transistores MPSAxx a 2SC_A, solo fue cambiar los transistores, con estos últimos ya funciono bien en la primera placa, pero siempre cuento con una equivocación mia, lo revise por encima y todo estaba bien antes de postearlo, si mañana puedo lo revisare más a fondo...


  He estado revisando las conexiones de los transistores por si había cogido unos con una distribución diferente a la que necesitaba 2SC_A, pues el resto del circuito no lo he tocado y todo está bien, ahora mismo tengo sonando el mimo con BCxxx y creo que voy a montar la otra placa que hice en fibra para montárselo a mi hijo en biamplificacion para sus reuniones, veremos con cual para graves.
Creo que deves tener algun componenete mal o con el valor cambiado.

Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> He estado revisando las conexiones de los transistores por si había cogido unos con una distribución diferente a la que necesitaba 2SC_A, pues el resto del circuito no lo he tocado y todo está bien, ahora mismo tengo sonando el mimo con BCxxx y creo que voy a montar la otra placa que hice en fibra para montárselo a mi hijo en biamplificacion para sus reuniones, veremos con cual para graves.
> Creo que deves tener algun componenete mal o con el valor cambiado.
> 
> Saludos



Yo tambien las revise anoche y tu circuito es correcto. No entiendo que puede pasar,los componentes los he vuelto a sacar de la placa esta mañana y los he vuelto a medir uno a uno, (resistencias, transistores y mosfets). Estan todos bien, lo unico que no puedo medir son los condensadores, porque no tengo con que medirlos. Vuelvo a subir unas fotos de la instalacion, por aquello de que 4 ojos ven mas que 2, a ver si se ve algo extraño.
Un saludo.


----------



## zombiesss

Bueno, esta mañana temprano, he vuelto a liarme con el Harman Kardon. Le conecto la fuente, intento regular el bias, y nada 0mA. Esta vez he mirado en las resistencias y me da 7 mV, intento regular el bias y no se mueve.

Me lio la manta a la cabeza, total, no se como repararlo, lo he revisado todo unas cuantas veces, y de tanto soldar y desoldar componentes, algunas pistas ya han saltado. Le conecto el altavoz, y no oigo ruido. Pienso, o el amplificador no  hace ruido porque no va a sonar, o por fin el zumbido no va a aparecer en este montaje, con lo que la fuente quedaria descartada como fuente de ruido en el ampeg.
Le inyecto la misma señal de audio que el ampeg, (mi ordenador) y ¡¡¡¡¡Suena la musica!!!!! No me lo puedo creer, esta sonando, con cero ruido y un volumen muy bueno.

Mis conclusiones con respecto al amplificador ampeg (aparte de que este cero ruido), es que el sonido lo encuentro mas plano, no tiene tanta fuerza en la zona media alta, pero en la baja está al mismo nivel. Lo he dejado 1 hora sonando, despacio, porque no son horas de molestar a los vecinos, y ahí sigue funcionando. El disipador esta a 43ºC, logico lo veo pequeño, pero tambien he pensado, que como no he podido regular el bias, puede que se dispare.

Ahora vienen las reflexiones.

-Aqui queda demostrado, que los diseños de Quercus, no tienen ningun tipo de fallo (ya lo sabia desde un principio). No quiero que alguien nuevo que entre a leer los ultimos post, piense que por fallo en mis circuitos, se desprestigie la imagen de Quercus y sus diseños.

-La segunda reflexion, es que mi fuente realmente funciona, y no hay ningun problema con ella. Esto ya me da una alegria, porque es el unico circuito que me ha funcionado bien.

-Ahora viene la reflexion que me estoy planteando: la diferencia entre el amplificador Harman y el Ampeg, está basicamente, en que el Ampeg tiene un preamplificador con NE5532 incorporado, y el Harman no tiene ningun preamplificador. Si no es asi corregidme. Si elimino la parte de preamplificador al Ampeg, ¿puede que solucione el tema del zumbido?
Me gustaria hacer esta ultima prueba en el Ampeg, un diseño sin pre, ya que tengo los componentes, solo seria hacer otra placa nueva y probar.

Para finalizar, con respecto al Harman, no pienso comerme más la cabeza, y como solo lo monté para probar la fuente, no creo que lo  vaya a reparar, ya que no entiendo el porqué no regula el bias.

Un saludo.


----------



## zopilote

zombiesss dijo:


> Bueno, esta mañana temprano, he vuelto a liarme con el Harman Kardon. Le conecto la fuente, intento regular el bias, y nada 0mA. Esta vez he mirado en las resistencias y me da 7 mV, intento regular el bias y no se mueve.
> Un saludo.



Y que modelo es tu multimetro, por  que hay bastantes que no miden mA y son duros, pero si miden mV con exactitud. Conecta a las lineas de alimentacion unas resistencias de 22 ohms a 47 ohms, luego  conecta a tu amplificador, midiendo el voltaje en las resistencias se puede determinar la corriente de reposo. Claro que tienes que utilizar  I=V/R.


----------



## angel36

Hola, zombiesss.

Viste el post que habla sobre puesta en marcha y ajustes de una etapa de potencia

y como te dice Zopilote, algunos equipos no miden medianamente nada =) fijate que por ahi debe andar la falla.

Saludos!


----------



## zombiesss

zopilote dijo:


> Y que modelo es tu multimetro, por  que hay bastantes que no miden mA y son duros, pero si miden mV con exactitud. Conecta a las lineas de alimentacion unas resistencias de 22 ohms a 47 ohms, luego  conecta a tu amplificador, midiendo el voltaje en las resistencias se puede determinar la corriente de reposo. Claro que tienes que utilizar  I=V/R.



Mi tester si mide mA, es de la marca Koban, y no es de los caros, pero tampoco es barato. Mañana cojo el tester de mi trabajo, de la misma marca que el mio, pero superior en prestaciones. Si éste tampoco mide nada hare lo que me has dicho.
Un saludo.



angel36 dijo:


> Hola, zombiesss.
> 
> Viste el post que habla sobre puesta en marcha y ajustes de una etapa de potencia
> 
> y como te dice Zopilote, algunos equipos no miden medianamente nada =) fijate que por ahi debe andar la falla.
> 
> Saludos!



Si, he leido este post unas cuantas veces, gracias, y como he dicho, mañana traigo el otro tester y hago pruebas.
Un saludo


----------



## avr

quercus10 dijo:


> Si te refieres a 24+24V se te va a elevar un poco la  tensión, a unos +-33V, para conseguir +-30V con 21+21V para redondear 20+20V que es comercial, es suficiente, puedes probar con la tension que tienes tranquilamente, que no va a romperse nada.
> Para calcular la potencia mira en este hilo Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio  y aprendes a calcular  todo lo referente a fuentes para amplificadores de sonido.
> 
> Saludos



Ok, a ver si pillo un trafo con esos 20+20V que me dices.

Gracias


----------



## Quercus

zombiesss;741462- dijo:
			
		

> Aqui queda demostrado, que los diseños de Quercus, no tienen ningun tipo de fallo


  Agradezco la puntualización y la confianza. 

  El Ampeg no es que tenga un preamplificador, la etapa de entrada es diferente, está diseñada con OP mientras que en el Harman Kardon lo está con transistores.

  En cuanto a lo que dices de modificarlo, si te manejas con multisim, no cuesta nada  probar. Manejarlo lo tengo en tareas pendientes y en eso no te puedo ayudar…habra alguien que si.

  De todas formas, si te gustan los desafíos, no dejes totalmente de lado el Ampeg, ni tampoco el Harman kardon, digamos que en “stand by…” cuando hay un problema de estos, y por insistencia lo descubrimos, la satisfacción es enorme. 

  Mientras tanto, lo más caro de tu inversión es la fuente que se puede utilizar en cualquier otro, con una tensión de alimentación parecida. 

  PERO si decides cambiar de proyecto… antes, algunos “rezos o conjuros” según tu opinión espiritual…

  Yo mientras tanto, estoy liado con este, por ahora no tengo permiso para postear el PCB… veremos más adelante… 

  Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

quercus10 dijo:


> Agradezco la puntualización y la confianza.
> 
> El Ampeg no es que tenga un preamplificador, la etapa de entrada es diferente, está diseñada con OP mientras que en el Harman Kardon lo está con transistores.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que dices de modificarlo, si te manejas con multisim, no cuesta nada  probar. Manejarlo lo tengo en tareas pendientes y en eso no te puedo ayudar…habra alguien que si.
> 
> De todas formas, si te gustan los desafíos, no dejes totalmente de lado el Ampeg, ni tampoco el Harman kardon, digamos que en “stand by…” cuando hay un problema de estos, y por insistencia lo descubrimos, la satisfacción es enorme.
> 
> Mientras tanto, lo más caro de tu inversión es la fuente que se puede utilizar en cualquier otro, con una tensión de alimentación parecida.
> 
> PERO si decides cambiar de proyecto… antes, algunos “rezos o conjuros” según tu opinión espiritual…
> 
> Yo mientras tanto, estoy liado con este, por ahora no tengo permiso para postear el PCB… veremos más adelante…
> 
> Saludos



Que bueno Quercus tu siempre investigando y trabajando en amplificadores de buena calidad 

dejo el enlace para los que tengan más curiosidad .
http://bas.elitesecurity.org/indexV.html

sus parámetros:
> Izlazna snaga--------- oko 100-120W RMS/8 oma
> Frekventni opseg----- 8Hz-72KHz (pri 80% snage i izoblicenjima ispod 0.06%)
> THD------------------- <0.01% (15Hz-32KHz i u opsegu do 80% izlazne snage)

tiene muy baja distorsión ,


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Agradezco la puntualización y la confianza.



Gracias a ti a tus consejos y a toda la ayuda recibida.

Hace un rato me he llevado el tester de mi trabajo (como dije ayer) y lo he puesto a medir en mA, y funciona, he podido regular el bias, (gracias a zopilote y angel36 por decirme lo del tester).
Es una buena noticia, porque al final resulta que el amplificador si que funcionaba desde el principio, a la primera y sin ruido. Pero es mala noticia en parte, porque mi tester en algun momento con las pruebas del ampeg, ha dejado de medir mA.
Con la alegria de poder regular el bias, lo he dejado ajustado a 100mA, y le he dado caña al amplificador. Es pequeñito pero suena muy bien y bastante fuerte. El ampeg para mi gusto suena mejor y mas fuerte, pero éste lo he estado testeando una hora entera (no he comido con el entusiasmo jejeje) y se ha portado estupendamente.
Ahora voy a ver si puedo ver que esta pasando en el Ampeg, una vez que se ha descartado que la fuente sea la que estaba metiendo ruido.
Dejo la idea de modificarlo, porque no se utilizar multisism y porque como dices esta diseñado con OP.
Tiene muy buena pinta este circuito en el que estas trabajando, cuando lo termines (y si tienes permiso) postea las impresiones y el circuito, que lo mismo lo intento hacer.
Me voy a hacer fan tuyo y de tus circuitos jejeje.
Un saludo.





SERGIOD dijo:


> Que bueno Quercus tu siempre investigando y trabajando en amplificadores de buena calidad
> 
> dejo el enlace para los que tengan más curiosidad .
> http://bas.elitesecurity.org/indexV.html
> 
> sus parámetros:
> > Izlazna snaga--------- oko 100-120W RMS/8 oma
> > Frekventni opseg----- 8Hz-72KHz (pri 80% snage i izoblicenjima ispod 0.06%)
> > THD------------------- <0.01% (15Hz-32KHz i u opsegu do 80% izlazne snage)
> 
> tiene muy baja distorsión ,



No veo nada en el enlace que has puesto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

zombiesss dijo:


> ...es mala noticia en parte, porque mi tester en algun momento con las pruebas del ampeg, ha dejado de medir mA.
> .


Casi seguro que se ha fundido el fusible de 200/250mA abrelo y comprueba que sea asi.


----------



## SERGIOD

Tienes que buscar el la web que subi fijate en la imagen que adjunto


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Casi seguro que se ha fundido el fusible de 200/250mA abrelo y comprueba que sea asi.


Correcto, el fusible estaba fundido



SERGIOD dijo:


> Tienes que buscar el la web que subi fijate en la imagen que adjunto


Cualquiera entiende este idioma, ¿es polaco? de todas maneras solo está el esquema que ha posteado Quercus, el Pcb no me aparece cuando pincho el enlace.


----------



## SERGIOD

zombiesss dijo:


> Correcto, el fusible estaba fundido
> 
> 
> Cualquiera entiende este idioma, ¿es polaco? de todas maneras solo está el esquema que ha posteado Quercus, el Pcb no me aparece cuando pincho el enlace.



Disculpa yo subí ese enlace para que vieran las especificaciones que da el autor original de ese amplificador  a demás para que miren los demás maravillosos proyectos que existen ahí.


----------



## Fogonazo

*OJO* con la página del  Dr. Borivoje Jagodic no se abre bien con todos los navegadores, incluye un Javascript que varios navegadores no lo manejan, comprobado 26/11/2012.




zombiesss dijo:


> ...Cualquiera entiende este idioma, ¿es polaco? ....



Croata


----------



## Quercus

zombiesss dijo:


> ...solo está el esquema que ha posteado Quercus, el Pcb no me aparece cuando pincho el enlace.


  En esa pagina, algunos amplificadores solo tienen libre y publico el esquematico. El PCB hay que trabajarselo.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

  Fogonazo ¿Has visto que este también lleva el 2SK170 como el Diamond Differential…?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

quercus10 dijo:


> En esa pagina, algunos amplificadores solo tienen libre y publico el esquematico. El PCB hay que trabajarselo.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Fogonazo ¿Has visto que este también lleva el 2SK170 como el Diamond Differential…?
> Saludos



Este (Y todos los demás) esquemas los tengo desde hace rato, pero no había echo caso del modelo de FET. 

Esta etapa de entrada me gusta mas que la Diamond.
No la simule, y la Diamond me da permanentemente error desconocido, así que para hacer comparaciones me voy a demorar un rato.

Un saludo

​


----------



## zombiesss

SERGIOD dijo:


> Disculpa yo subí ese enlace para que vieran las especificaciones que da el autor original de ese amplificador  a demás para que miren los demás maravillosos proyectos que existen ahí.



No te disculpes hombre, yo solo queria decir que no encontraba el diseño de la placa.
Gracias a este enlace que has posteado he visto otros amplificadores interesantes.





quercus10 dijo:


> En esa pagina, algunos amplificadores solo tienen libre y publico el esquematico. El PCB hay que trabajarselo.



Ya me parecia a mi, pero hay que saber diseñar bien la placa, porque en audio, una pista mas larga de lo normal o fina, puede causar ruidos inesperadosa Asi que habra que diseñarla muy bien.


----------



## TiTaNB009

Come te  ha ido con tu proyeecto zombiesss y tu clavija tiene conexion a tierra???


----------



## zombiesss

TiTaNB009 dijo:


> Come te  ha ido con tu proyeecto zombiesss y tu clavija tiene conexion a tierra???



Pues el amplificador Harman ha funcionado a la perfeccion, resulta que tenia estropeado el tester y no media mA. Una vez regulado el bias con otro tester, el amplificador suena muy bien, con nada de ruido al encender ni al apagar, y para lo pequeño que es, suena bastante fuerte y bien.
Respecto al amplificador Ampeg, aun sigo haciendo pruebas, hoy he quitado el conjunto resistecia-bobina, y he conectado directamente el altavoz, pero sigo con el zumbido.
Estas son las pruebas que he realizado hasta el momento:

-La fuente queda descartada como emisora del zumbido, porque ya ha sido probada con satisfaccion en el amplificador Harman. 
-Los zener de 15V/1W, los he cambiado por 13V/1W.
-El OP-AMP NE5532, lo he cambiado por un TL072.
-He alimentado el OP-AMP con alimentacion externa.
-He cambiado la resistencia de 3,3 Ohm por una de 3 Ohm.
-He quitado la combiancion resistencia-bobina.

Seguire investigando.


----------



## zombiesss

He empezadoa hacer mediciones, compararndo la rama negativa de la positiva, y como veis en el pcb, hay diferencias en las tensiones. Me he fijado atentamente, que el conjunto compuesto por diodo 1N4148- zener 10V, en la rama positiva no esta conectado igual que en la rama negativa (puntos marcados en rojo). Creo que los diodos estan conectados intercambiados, es decir, donde tiene que ir el zener esta el diodo y viceversa. ¿Veis que esto es como explico? (4 ojos ven mas que 2)


----------



## Quercus

Mira el esquema que posteo cimson, del que esta sacado y asi puedes ver si hay algun error.

Ver el archivo adjunto 56150


----------



## crazysound

Zombiesss, está bien el pcb.. según el esquema de crimson.

Saludos.





quercus10 dijo:


> Perdona pero no había visto tu mensaje.
> Según tengo entendido, colocar los mosfet de un amplificador alambrados, hace que oscile, los transistores se alambran y van bien pero los mosfet no, los diodos no sé si con los que has puesto puede ir bien.
> Si te oscila, coloca los mosfet en el PCB y si sigue prueba a cambiar los diodos, el circuito es muy simple y fíjate, que aún estando mal al principio, funcionaba.
> La resistencia R5, he hecho pruebas hasta con 18K y para mi gusto, suena mejor.
> 
> Dan algo de estabilidad a la fuente por su consumo constante y descargan los electrolíticos una vez se desconecta.
> 
> 
> … lastima…
> 
> Saludos


Quercus10, tenías toda la razón... eran los cables largos!! Seguro que a muchos le va a servir este ejemplo..
Ahora los tengo de 3cm y parece funcionar mucho mejor (no puedo poner los tr en la placa porque no me coinciden los huecos del disipador..jeje es reciclado).

Muchas gracias..


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Mira el esquema que posteo cimson, del que esta sacado y asi puedes ver si hay algun error.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56150



Tienes razon, he estado revisando todo el esquema comparandolo con el pcb, y me he equivocado, el pcb esta correcto.
No me cuadra el porque en la rama positiva tengo tensiones diferentes a la rama negativa, estoy desoldando componentes e intercambiando por otros y no consigo hallar el fallo.. La ultima prueba que he hecho, es quitar el NE5532, y ya no hay zumbido.


----------



## Quercus

Hay quien quería ver fotos.
  Ya funciona el Epsilon (diseño del Dr. Jagodic) como era de esperar, maravillosamente.
  De lo mejor, que he escuchado, con mis altavoces actuales. Necesito terminar unos que tengo casi hechos y construir los otros,  para poder apreciarlo mejor.
  Cuando lo escuche y pruebe  mas, posteare impresiones.
  Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola quercus10, te quedó muy lindo!!

Es necesario juntar los tr chiquitos como los tenés? Es para estabilizar el ampli?

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

Hasta donde yo se:
  Algunos transistores dentro del circuito  deben funcionar lo mas apareados posible, seria mucho mejor en el mismo encapsulado. 
A falta de un transistor asi, se deben aparear por ganancia, si después cada uno tienen una temperatura distinta su ganancia varia y no hemos conseguido lo esperado, si los colocamos tal como están en el Epsilon, la temperatura es la misma o parecida en los dos, y su ganancia también.

  Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

quercus10 dijo:


> Hay quien quería ver fotos.
> Ya funciona el Epsilon (diseño del Dr. Jagodic) como era de esperar, maravillosamente.
> De lo mejor, que he escuchado, con mis altavoces actuales. Necesito terminar unos que tengo casi hechos y construir los otros,  para poder apreciarlo mejor.
> Cuando lo escuche y pruebe  mas, posteare impresiones.
> Saludos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 84618



Felicidades  como siempre espectacular una consulta usaste los transistores del diagrama o realizaste algún cambio ;Todos los amplificadores tienen tu firma  (Sello de fabrica)


----------



## zombiesss

quercus10 dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se:
> Algunos transistores dentro del circuito  deben funcionar lo mas apareados posible, seria mucho mejor en el mismo encapsulado.
> A falta de un transistor asi, se deben aparear por ganancia, si después cada uno tienen una temperatura distinta su ganancia varia y no hemos conseguido lo esperado, si los colocamos tal como están en el Epsilon, la temperatura es la misma o parecida en los dos, y su ganancia también.
> 
> Saludos



En este caso, y hablando del amplificador ampeg, ¿seria convenientes poner los transistores MJE340 y MJE350 en el mismo disipador?


----------



## Quercus

Gracias a todos por los comentarios y la aprobación.



SERGIOD dijo:


> Felicidades, como siempre espectacular una consulta usaste los transistores del diagrama o realizaste algún cambio...Todos los amplificadores tienen tu firma... (Sello de fabrica)


Todos los transistores/mosfet, son los aconsejados por el diseñador.


zombiesss dijo:


> En este caso, y hablando del amplificador ampeg, ¿seria convenientes poner los transistores MJE340 y MJE350 en el mismo disipador?


  Al igual que antes, puedo decir, hasta donde se: 
  En el Ampeg, los MJE340/350  son los drivers que manejan los de salida y por tanto, funciona cada uno en distinta rama, pueden ir en el mismo disipador, o en disipadores separados, según convenga en el diseño. 
  Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Otra consulta quercus10, usar mosfet para el control del bias es lo mismo que usar un bipolar? Porque con la temperatura baja la conducción, creo.. Al revés que los bipolares..

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

Si te fijas en la colocacion del mosfet para controlar el bias, no esta sobre las bases de los drivers sino sobre las resistencias que alimentan la puerta de los mosfet, supongo que por ahí debe estar el motivo.
  Pero la explicacion tecnica la tendría que dar alguien con mas conocimientos que yo. Asi que, me sumo a tu pregunta.
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

He ido haciendo pruebas  con las indicaciones que me ha dado Quercus10. La ultima prueba era quitar el potenciometro de entrada, y ¡¡¡¡¡ADIOS ZUMBIDO!!!!!!!! ¿como es posible que un simple potenciometro meta tanto ruido?
No he querido emocionarme, y lo he seguido probando, esta vez con la entrada conectada, y PERFECTO, el sonido el mismo, solo que al no tener potenciometro, hay que tener cuidado con el volumen de la fuente.
El unico "ruido" que se oye ahora en reposo es el tipico ruido rosa "shhhh" de los agudos, que se enmascara enseguida con un poquito de volumen.

Solo puedo dar agradecimientos a todos los que me han prestado su ayuda, en especial a Quercus, por su paciencia y por este gran amplificador. Muchisimas gracias a todos.


----------



## Quercus

Bueno, aunque no lo creas, estoy tan contento como puedas estarlo tú. 

  Era una lástima lo que te estaba pasando a ti, por el desperdicio de dinero en el material y de rebote  la fama que podía coger el Ampeg, aunque solo sea inconscientemente.

  Es un gran amplificador y siempre estaré agradecido a crimson por el esquematico que modifico, que fue la base para este. 

  Voy a modificar la entrada y colocarla como la del Mini, para que tengamos otra opcion.

  Ahora falta que montes lo que te falta y lo coloques en un gabinete…. Ya espero fotos.

  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11

Quercus ,si es verdad ,la entrada de la version mini no es la misma de la version ampeg  ,en base a que hiciste esos cambios ???' un poco de teoria para que aprendamos por favor. yote pregunte de esa diferencia pero no tuve suerte ,,por favor si el profe quiere informar ,se le agardece ,saludos

FELICITACIONES A ZOMBIESS A DISFRUTAR DEL AMPEG!!!!!


----------



## crazysound

Qué bueno zombiezzz!!! Me alegro..

Estos aprendizajes quedan para toda la vida!!

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

cantoni11 dijo:


> Quercus ,si es verdad ,la entrada de la version mini no es la misma de la version ampeg ,en base a que hiciste esos cambios ???' un poco de teoria para que aprendamos por favor. yote pregunte de esa diferencia pero no tuve suerte ,,por favor si el profe quiere informar ,se le agardece ,saludos


Esto fue aquí_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/737701/ _era la segunda vez.


quercus10 dijo:


> No se si por privado o por aquí, algo te conteste, esta asi por espacio y con algo menos de ganancia, pero no afecta para nada el ruido, al menos en la mia.
> Saludos


Me puedo despistar, pero acertado o no, contesto a todo lo que me preguntan, bien con la solución que creo, o bien diciendo que no lo se, no doy la callada por respuesta, pues  no me gusta cuando me lo hacen. 

…No soy “profe” ojala mis conocimientos me encumbraran a serlo . No paso de aficionado, eso si, con muchas ganas 

En el Ampeg Mini hay poco espacio y mucha ganancia, por eso la modificacion.

  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11

quercus10 dijo:


> Esto fue aquí_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/737701/ _era la segunda vez.
> 
> Me puedo despistar, pero acertado o no, contesto a todo lo que me preguntan, bien con la solución que creo, o bien diciendo que no lo se, no doy la callada por respuesta, pues  no me gusta cuando me lo hacen.
> 
> …No soy “profe” ojala mis conocimientos me encumbraran a serlo . No paso de aficionado, eso si, con muchas ganas
> 
> En el Ampeg Mini hay poco espacio y mucha ganancia, por eso la modificacion.
> 
> Saludos



Quercus ,no lo tome a mal lo de profe ,solo fue un  gesto de admiracion y respeto hacia ud,disculpe el atrevimiento ,en cuanto a la cuestion de las dos versiones la pregunta fue porque ;a mi criterio nosuenan igual ,el mini para mi es superior en sonido ,yo qrme las dos versiones ,por supuesto entramos en lo de siempre ,subjetividad u objetividad?? nadie tiene la razon


----------



## Quercus

Versión como el Ampeg Mini, sin potenciómetro de entrada y un cambio de valor en la resistencia de 18K que pasa a ser de 10K, este cambio, lo he estado probando en el Mini y ahora la ganancia funciona mas a mi gusto. 

  Otro cambio que se sugirió en cascada: A mi me lo sugirió DOSMETROS que a su vez leyó una sugerencia de ezavalla. Es la colocación del transistor de bias en su ubicación tradicional o ponerlo con los excitadores para este tipo de configuración.

  Ahora se puede colocar de la forma tradicional o como esta “sugerido” junto a los transistores excitadores, en dos formatos distintos según convenga BCxxx o MPSAxx. 

  Para quien no comprenda bien lo que quiero decir, se coloca *un solo transistor *en el sitio que mas convenga, de los tres posibles. 

  A parte de esto, solo algunos retoques y mas espacio para los condensadores de alimentación, que ahora pueden ser de mas capacidad. 

  Es el mismo amplificador de antes, con el mismo tamaño de placa, los cambios son tan pequeños y probados en el Mini, que es muy difícil que tenga algún fallo, por lo que si no lo necesito, no lo montaré por ahora.

  Saludos

  P.D. ¡¡¡Feliz año nuevo!!!


----------



## israelel

Y mas capacidad en los condensadores para que serviria?


----------



## Fogonazo

quercus10 dijo:


> Versión como el Ampeg Mini, sin potenciómetro de entrada y un cambio de valor en la resistencia de 18K que pasa a ser de 10K, este cambio, lo he estado probando en el Mini y ahora la ganancia funciona mas a mi gusto. . . .



Como siempre, *! Buen diseño ¡* 

No estoy siguiendo el tema, pero si lo estuviera haciendo, estaría mareado por por la cantidad de diseños de PCB y esquemas.
Una FogoSugerencia: ¿ Que tal incluir junto al diseño de PCB una referencia al circuito al que corresponde ?


----------



## Quercus

Cuando empecé este hilo, nunca pensé que se publicarían tantos PCB.

  Tienes razón en el lio que se esta formando. Agradezco la puntualización y me gustaría aprovechar para con tu ayuda poner algo de orden.

  Una solución seria modificar los archivos y sustituirlos (Tendria que verificar si los tengo todos, pues los modifico constantemente para intentar mejorarlos) a mi parecer seguirían perdidos y con poca referencia.

  Otra  bastante rápida, podría ser modificar el primer post y colocar un enlace a cada uno de ellos. Asi, solo seria agregar a la lista los que puedan salir.

  Si no me he saltado alguno creo que son los siguientes:
  Amplificadores publicados por modelo:
  1º   50W Mosfet
  2º_   50W Mosfet rev.2_
  3º_   Harman Kardon _
  4º_   Harman Kardon rev. 2 con MPSAxx_
  5º   _Harman Kardon rev. 2 con MPSAxx sin puente_
  6º   _Harman Kardon rev. 2 con 2SC/A_
  7º   Ampeg  40
  8º   _Ampeg 4 mosfet_
  9º   _Ampeg 4 mosfet rev 2.1_
  10º _Ampeg 4 mosfet rev. 2.2_ 
  11º_Legeng 100W nueva version_

    Estoy abierto a la mejor solución, en lo que yo pueda hacer, de lo ya publicado.
  Como me parece buena idea, en lo sucesivo colocare el numero de versión en el PCB porque seguramente seguirán apareciendo nuevos PCB.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

quercus10 dijo:


> Cuando empecé este hilo, nunca pensé que se publicarían tantos PCB.. . . .
> 
> Estoy abierto a la mejor solución, en lo que yo pueda hacer, de lo ya publicado.
> Como me parece buena idea, en lo sucesivo colocare el numero de versión en el PCB porque seguramente seguirán apareciendo nuevos PCB.
> Saludos



Por lo pronto agregué esta información al primer comentario, y veamos que se nos va ocurriendo 

! Gracias @quercus10 por publicar tu trabajo ¡


----------



## Quercus

Un avance del “Ampeg 40” como lo bautizo crimson, este en su versión 2. 
Ahora está en tareas pendientes para probarlo y si todo va bien es uno de los que estoy barajando para hacer una biamplicacion para un par de altavoces de dos vías con algunos sistemas de juanfilas que ya estoy demorando más de la cuenta. 

Prefiero hacerlo así, antes que meterme en hacer filtros pasivos en los que además estoy perdido.

  Saludos


----------



## foro666

No paras de trabajar, envidio el tiempo que tienes.



quercus10 dijo:


> Otro cambio que se sugirió en cascada: A mi me lo sugirió DOSMETROS que a su vez leyó una sugerencia de ezavalla. Es la colocación del transistor de bias en su ubicación tradicional o ponerlo con los excitadores para este tipo de configuración.
> 
> Ahora se puede colocar de la forma tradicional o como esta “sugerido” junto a los transistores excitadores, en dos formatos distintos según convenga BCxxx o MPSAxx.



Una vez pregunté esto mismo en el foro, junto con otras cosas; y quedo el tema en el aire. Lei que el transistor de bias debía estar unido a los excitadores y no a los elementos de salida. Pero entiendo según tu texto que no siempre es así.


----------



## Quercus

En navidad hay mas tiempo que hay quien lo pasa viendo tiendas o comprando, otros bebiendo o de juerga… otros frente al ordenador… una vez que tienes la base de la distribución, un cambio del 4 Mosfet mini a este es un par de horas o poco mas.

  Desde el sábado 22 de diciembre hasta hoy 12  dias de fiesta, hubiese dado para algo mas… cuestión de prioridades... 

  Lo del transistor de bias lo  hice asi, por que me sugirieron que iba bien, antes de eso ni idea.

  Saludos


----------



## crazysound

quercus10 dijo:


> Un avance del “Ampeg 40” como lo bautizo crimson, este en su versión 2.
> Ahora está en tareas pendientes para probarlo y si todo va bien es uno de los que estoy barajando para hacer una biamplicacion para un par de altavoces de dos vías con algunos sistemas de juanfilas que ya estoy demorando más de la cuenta.
> 
> Prefiero hacerlo así, antes que meterme en hacer filtros pasivos en los que además estoy perdido.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 86161



Sin palabras quercus10!!  Esperamos pacientemente el pdf..


----------



## rash

Quecus10 muchas gracias por esos aportes.....este tema se está convirtiendo en referencia dentro del foro...por lo menos para mi....tema destacado!!!...
Saludos 

Rash


----------



## pato2009

hago  una consulta tal vez muy tonta pero los amplificadores que son de 50w son 50w en 8ohm.... desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

pato2009 dijo:


> hago  una consulta tal vez muy tonta pero los amplificadores que son de 50w son 50w en 8ohm.... desde ya muchisimas gracias


*
50   W*   sobre   *8   Ω*


----------



## pato2009

muchísimas gracias fogonazo! por la aclaración ...


----------



## plarenas

pato2009 dijo:


> hago  una consulta tal vez muy tonta pero los amplificadores que son de 50w son 50w en 8ohm.... desde ya muchisimas gracias



supongo que para este seria 8 Ω, pero no es una regla genérica en los amplificadores con CI especifica la potencia que entrega para las distintas impedancias (4Ω o 8Ω).


----------



## pato2009

Vuelvo a molestarlos con mis preguntas =P 
tengo intenciones de armar dos plaquitas de esta version  Harman Kardon rev. 2 con MPSAxx para conectarle dos parlantes de 4 ohm de no muy buena calidad junto con unos tweeter piezo de los tipo motorola ... creen que pueda llegar a tener algun problema con respecto a la impedancia de los parlantes ... a y me olvidaba tengo pensado alimentarlo con un trafo de 24+24 ac unos 32+32 dc ...que opinan tendre problemas?


----------



## Quercus

Si todo es como dices, no hay ningun problema en que funcione perfectamente. El mio 
funciono bien con +24-24V, por debajo de eso no he probado.


----------



## pato2009

Quercus10 muchisimas gracias por molestarte y contestar mis preguntas ... abrazo de gol! 
y pronto pondre fotos del proyecto a armar


----------



## crazysound

Hola quercus10, otra mejora que se le puede hacer al circuito y placa es poner un bd139 para la corrección del bias, ya que es más fácil su montaje.

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

Quiero dedicar esta placa  a crimson (quien siga el hilo desde el principio se hace una idea) y decir que es uno más de la saga, con la calidad de sus hermanos.
  Es  el primer Ampeg que monto con el transistor de bias en el radiador de los excitadores. Y por eso, quería probarlo con la corriente de bias recomendada, 100mA. 
  Es  totalmente estable  y aquí vuelvo a acordarme de _esto _  que me dijo DOSMETROS. De todas formas quien quiera, puede montar el transistor de bias de la forma tradicional, tal como está previsto en la placa.

  Como en los otros Ampeg, el voltaje de salida con la entrada en corto varía según el OP que utilicemos, incluso cambiando los del mismo tipo, en mi caso con TL072 de ST -16mA –32mA -71mA y con NE5532  de T.I. -64mA -81mA -87mA incluso con un NE5532 de otra marca JRC, se disparaba a  -140mA y mas.
  Ruidos cero y me falta valorar si hay  diferencias apreciables según el condensador de entrada, le puse uno electrolítico de 10uF NP, quiero probar con uno normal y otro de 2,2uF MKT, si lo  hago, posteare resultados. 

  La red Zobel y la bobina por consejos y observaciones, veo que su mejor colocación es a la salida del gabinete, para la red Zobel quien quiera dejarla en la placa por comodidad, el condensador va arriba y la resistencia debajo de la placa. Para la bobina no he previsto colocación en la placa por espacio, sin ella funciona bien, quien quiera afinar en el diseño que la coloque a la salida como decía.

  La placa es bastante compacta con 6,86 x 6,84 cm y las resistencias de potencia de los drenadores se pueden colocar de tres formas:

  1º Una bobinada de 0,33Ω/4-5W vertical o “parada” como dicen al otro lado del charco.
  2º Dos de 0,68Ω 2W horizontal (como está colocada en mi circuito)
  3º Tres de 1Ω/ 1-2W horizontal, dos arriba y una debajo.

  Saludos.










crazysound dijo:


> Hola quercus10, otra mejora que se le puede hacer al circuito y placa es poner un bd139 para la corrección del bias, ya que es más fácil su montaje.


siempre he pensado como tu , pero le he tomado el gusto a poner un angulito de aluminio…. veremos mas adelante…


----------



## crazysound

Hola quercus10, realmente tenés muy buen gusto para diseñar placas!!!  

Yo si tuviera tus conocimientos ya haría una versión casi profesional, con protección incorporada y aguante de 2Ω.

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

crazysound dijo:


> Hola quercus10, realmente tenés muy buen gusto para diseñar placas!!!
> 
> Yo si tuviera tus conocimientos ya haría una versión casi profesional, con protección incorporada y aguante de 2Ω.
> 
> Saludos..


  Para hacer lo que dices, aparte de más conocimientos de los que tengo, hace falta llevarse bien con Multisim y por ahí no hay nada que hacer, PERO, si hay alguien con conocimientos que se anime a modificarlo y simularlo… fíjate  en este hilo, DOSMETROS hizo las modificaciones y la simulación y  hice, creo,  ocho versiones y monte cuatro.
  De este, con la de crimson van cinco publicadas y montadas, un avance de otra  y alguna cociéndose en el ordenador. Otra mas, no estorbaría… Si sale algo bueno... alguien buscara tiempo y se animara con  el PCB     
  Saludos


----------



## leviatan1

Bueeennnoo despues de 36 largas paginas he llegaod al final, la realidad es que mi ultimo amplificador lo monte hace 10 años! despues empece la facu y nunca mas toque una placa(de audio) y eso que estudio ing electronica.
Y ahora estoy con ganas de hacer "algo" asique me pinto un 50+50 w rms, yo voy a comprar TODO desde el trafo hasta el parlante. lo quiero para mi pc. podria gastar 400 pesos por unos tonett and vender pero NO el sabor de hacerlo es lo mas hermoso que hay! y que ande.


Asique les tiro mis primeras preguntitas:

que trafo compro para mas o menso 50 W (cada canal)

y que version hago? la ultima?

Soy de argentina y actualmente estamos bastante cagados con la electronica por las importaciones, estuve viendo, creo que consigo todo.

Ahora me podrian pasar tambien:

que tecnologia uso para las resistencias y los capas? las mejores no importa cuanto cueste, total lo mas caro los disipadores los tengo baratos 

En definitiva: 
1º VA del trafo tension y corriente para 50+50 W RMS
2º MOSFET que puedo conseguir en ARGENTINA
3º Los BC seria lo ideal seguro que consigo uso esos?
4º que version de impreso me recomendian? ya me las baje a todas
5º uNA CONFUSION la letra H es ohm no? porque me la confundo con Henrios

Muchas Gracias Alejandro


----------



## Quercus

leviatan1 dijo:


> … voy a comprar TODO desde el trafo hasta el parlante. lo quiero para mi pc. podria gastar 400 pesos por unos tonett and vender pero NO el sabor de hacerlo es lo mas hermoso que hay! y que ande.


Bienvenido al club de los que pensamos asi



leviatan1 dijo:


> Asique les tiro mis primeras preguntitas:
> que trafo compro para mas o menso 50 W (cada canal)


Dale una buena leida a esto 


leviatan1 dijo:


> y que version hago? la ultima?


Eso creo, queda de tu parte, monta la que mas te guste y se ajuste a lo que quieres.



leviatan1 dijo:


> Soy de argentina y actualmente estamos bastante cagados con la electronica por las importaciones, estuve viendo, creo que consigo todo.


Aquí te puedo ayudar poco pero si dices que consigues todo, adelante.



leviatan1 dijo:


> Ahora me podrian pasar tambien:
> que tecnologia uso para las resistencias y los capas? las mejores no importa cuanto cueste, total lo mas caro los disipadores los tengo baratos


Ya que veo que tienes presupuesto vamos allá, después no te quejes:
Las resistencias: 
De 1/4W metalfilm de 1% de tolerancia
De 1-2W oxido metalico 
Los condensadores por debajo de 1nF de mica 
Entre 1nF y 4,7uF MKT marca Wima por ejemplo. 
Los electrolíticos Rubicon, Nichicon, Panasonic con bajo ESR.


leviatan1 dijo:


> En definitiva:
> 1º VA del trafo tension y corriente para 50+50 W RMS


Leer


leviatan1 dijo:


> 2º MOSFET que puedo conseguir en ARGENTINA


Ahí no te puedo ayudar


leviatan1 dijo:


> 3º Los BC seria lo ideal seguro que consigo uso esos?


*Primero decide que diseño quieres montar*, algunos no necesitan esos transistores y ya que hablas de componentes de calidad, ten en cuenta que a veces, es aconsejable aparear los transistores/Mosfet, lo que conlleva, comprar mas de los que necesitas para poder hacerlo.


leviatan1 dijo:


> 4º que version de impreso me recomendian? ya me las baje a todas


A mi me gustan las ultimas versiones, pues están mas depuradas, pero como te dije antes, decides tu.


leviatan1 dijo:


> 5º uNA CONFUSION la letra H es ohm no? porque me la confundo con Henrios


Fue algo que empece a utilizar en las resistencias por debajo de 1K y se refiere a ohmios.


leviatan1 dijo:


> Muchas Gracias Alejandro


De nada y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## leviatan1

BUENO VOY A HACER EL DE 50 W O 40 W CON IRF 522 E IRF 9532


tengo dos consultas:


Que diodos uso para compensación térmica? no dice en el esquema, alguno en especial?


La segunda es: según leí había un tema con las resistencia de 56K o de 5k6 que era muy chica para la posición en la que estaba, cual es la que cambio?  o ahora el MOSFET v2 esta correcto?


EDIT: CREO QUE CONSIGO PARLANTES DE DOS VIAS DE 4 OHM, VA A ANDAR?


gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

1n4007 o 1n4002  ,cualquier diodo común de rectificación sirve


----------



## Quercus

leviatan1 dijo:


> BUENO VOY A HACER EL DE 50 W O 40 W CON IRF 522 E IRF 9532


  Alimentado con +30V -30V  25W a 8Ω y 50W a 4Ω
  Cambiando los transistores se puede alimetar  con +-35V y puede dar 40W a 8Ωy 70W a 4Ω aprox. 
  Lo del diodo te lo ha aclarado su majestad.


leviatan1 dijo:


> La segunda es: según leí había un tema con las resistencia de 56K o de 5k6 que era muy chica para la posición en la que estaba, cual es la que cambio? o ahora el MOSFET v2 esta correcto?


  Si utilizas la primera versión hay que invertir esos valores, lo dice en el primer post, si utilizas la segunda versión es tal como esta.


leviatan1 dijo:


> CREO QUE CONSIGO PARLANTES DE DOS VIAS DE 4 OHM, VA A ANDAR?


  Si  aguantan la potencia necesaria por su puesto, además a 4Ω si son altavoces con una sensibilidad moderada entre 89 y 92 dB te asombraras de la potencia que da algo tan pequeño.
  Saludos
  P.D. las mayusculas equivalen a dar voces o hablar muy alto.


----------



## leviatan1

pido disculpas el sistema del trabajo me pide escribir en mayúsculas y por ahí ni cuenta me doy, no grito para nada


----------



## leviatan1

Bueno como sabran estoy con la version rev 2 pero estoy consultando disponibilidad, y por eltrabajo esta tarde voy a buscar los componentes, pero cuando me pongo  a hacer la lista veo incongruencias no se que seran si errores o tengo mal la version.


1º el capacitor de 1uF es electrolitico o no?
2º los de 100nF son todos de 63 Volts o solo el que esta especificado?
3º la resistencia de "10" entre los dos capaciotores de 100nF que unidad es? ohms?
4º la resistencia 0.5 W/10 que es? medio watt 10 ohm?

muchas gracias!


----------



## Quercus

leviatan1 dijo:


> 1º el capacitor de 1uF es electrolitico o no?


  Puede ser como quieras pero si lo consigues MKT 1uFde 50v. en adelante mejor 


leviatan1 dijo:


> 2º los de 100nF son todos de 63 Volts o solo el que esta especificado?


  Todos de 63V o 100V, el encapsulado, por lo menos aquí, es igual.


leviatan1 dijo:


> 3º la resistencia de "10" entre los dos capaciotores de 100nF que unidad es? ohms?


  De 10Ω


leviatan1 dijo:


> 4º la resistencia 0.5 W/10 que es? medio watt 10 ohm?


  Si, y si te entra de 1W mejor.


----------



## cyverlarva

Bue, acabo de terminar un Harman Kardon, veremos como funca. Muchas Gracias Quercus!!


----------



## Quercus

Has utilizado la primera versión, espero que no tengas ningún problema y te  guste.
  Es uno de esos  pequeñines y matones… 

  ¿Que mosfet has utilizado en el “P” IRFP9140? No se ve bien. 

  Según me decía el Dr. _Jagodic:  “los IRFP240 / IRFP9140_ _alimentándolos por debajo de +-45V. son la pareja mas equilibrada que se puede utilizar en este tipo de Mosfet”._

  Hice una prueba con ellos en la versión 2 del Harman Kardon y en el Ampeg. Les puse un buen radiador y una fuente que da  +-47V,  los maltrate de lo lindo con 4Ω_….”ni tosieron… “_
  Esperamos impresiones…

  Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva

Como estas Quercus, cuando fui a comprar los TR no tenian los que pide el diagrama, asi que me ofrecieron IRFP250 y IRPF 9140, hace un rato polarize las 2 etapas y quedaron clavadas en 103 mA, los TR calentitos pero perfectamente "tocables", me llamo la atencion 2 cosas, la primera es que hasta ahora no tuve ningun problema, la polarizacion fue muy sencilla, como siempre le costaba pasar los 15 mA y de golpe empezo a subir la corriente de Bias de forma muy abrupta pero nunca paso los 180 mA, en la medida que se calentaba variaba hacia abajo, pero despues de casi 20 minutos quedo clavada en 103 mA. La segunda es lo pequeño que es.


La fuente da 43V+43V, con un total de 60.000 microfaradios de filtrado. Esta noche me voy de vacaciones asi que la prueba de audio sera en 10 dias.

Un saludo muy grande!


----------



## cyverlarva

Hoy me dedique a armar y probar el ampli, y me tope con un problema, uno de los canales anda perfecto, el bias sigue fijo en 103 mA, tengo un offset de -10 mV el otro canal tiene el bias fijo en 102 mA, pero un offset de -10 V. Me fije si en el armado le pifie con algun componente pero parece que esta todo correcto.
Asi que tomando como referencia el canal que anda voy a buscar tensiones para ver en donde estara el problema. Algunas fotos del cacharro.















Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Un avance de la revision 3 del 50W.
  He hecho algunos cambios que estoy probando en la revisión 2, en cuanto pueda armarlo y probarlo, subiré los archivos.


----------



## Quercus

Al final, no montare la version 3 del 50W por ahora, todo esta preparado y puede que mas adelante. 

  Me ha parecido mas interesante montar esta version porque creo que es un paso mas significativo, es una versión muy muy... parecida, con transistor para control del bias en vez de diodos y alimentada con +-35v, la cual da 38W a 8Ω y 70W a 4Ω. 

  El tamaño, como en la otra, es minimalista, 5,18 x 4,53cm. parece hecho con I.C.

  La estoy probando desde ayer y todo bien, si cuando la pruebe algo mas no hay pega, postearé los archivos.

  Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Despues de probarlo con altavoces a 8Ω bastantes horas y algo mas de 2 con resistencias de carga a 4Ω, todo ha ido bien.  
  Arranco a la primera y el “enano” suena muy bien, además se nota la mayor potencia.
  El bias a los 20 minutos de conectarlo con la entrada en corto, *conecte  el altavoz y ajuste a  50mA* (aconsejado) es estable. 
  Al conectarlo da golpe, hay que colocarle un retardo de conexión al altavoz. 
  Se aconseja poner una bobina de 3uH a la salida, que sería: Hilo esmaltado de 0,6/1mm sobre nucleo de aire de 6mm  12+12+7 vueltas aprox.  que es fácil de hacer y se puede colocar a la salida del gabinete.
  Para que no cause confusiones, hay un par de cambios en el PCB por mejora, con respecto al que monte:
  1º La resistencia del gate del mosfet izquierdo, la coloque debajo, ahora esta junto al mosfet encima.
  2º el condensador de 100n y la resistencia de 10Ω que están al lado de la conexión de masa he invertido su posición.

*Algo muy importante por experiencias que he tenido*: el material para aislar los Mosfet del radiador no funcionan todos igual, en los mosfet pequeños, al tener poca superficie de refrigeración, se nota mucho mas. 
  Si utilizamos los aislantes reciclados de las fuentes de PC que tienen poca calidad, *al exigirles, *los Mosfet grandes por la mayor superficie de refrigeración aguantan mas, pero los pequeños pueden volar… o mejor dicho, vuelan…
  Al principio de utilizar este tipo de mosfet, tuve un problema, me volví loco buscando _“fantasmas”_ Cuando ya no tenía, nada mas que buscar y menos aun  que _“maldecir…”_  me puse a analizar la forma en que volaron (tres parejas) se me hizo la luz, les coloque unas micas con pasta y se acabo el problema, pude darles caña de lo lindo y sin problemas. 
  Esto es extrapolable a cualquier transistor/Mosfet de potencia.

  Saludos

  P.D.Lo eche a andar acoplado en un tubo cuadrado de aluminio, al enchufarle la resistencias de carga para las ultimas pruebas, le puse un refrigerador de PC con ventilador  y le cambie el aislante, si no casi seguro_ “__requiescant in pace__…”

_


----------



## zopilote

Doy fe que el amplificador que  posteas funciona muy bien. Yo le costrui cuando lo posteo crimson, con los mosfet irf640 y irf9640, y tambien quede sorprendido de su potencia y de lo pequeño que queda todo.


----------



## Quercus

No sabia que crimson lo había posteado. Mas confianza me das.

  -La primera vez que vi este circuito fue en febrero de 1990  _“Ya ha llovido” _

  -La segunda, al poco de entrar en el foro, posteado creo que por rash. 

  No me atrevía a montarlo por su procedencia tanto en el primero  “Nueva Electronica” edición en castellano (*Tengo la revista, de ahí que se lo del ajuste de bias*) como en el segundo “Nueva Electrónica” edición en italiano.

  -La tercera, no se exactamente donde, volvi a verlo con algún pequeño cambio y lo archive.

  Pero esa versión de crimson, me la perdi. 

  Cuando estaba haciendo la versión 3 del 50W, me acorde de el y busque los tres esquemas para compararlos entre si. 

  Pude ver que los tres esquemas tenían prácticamente los mismos valores y conexiones, asi que _“encendí una vela a los santos”_ y me decidi a montarlo. 

  Saludos


----------



## crimson

No zopilote, hay una confusión, yo siempre hice amplificadores con IRFP240 / 9240, con los pequeños tipo TO 220 hasta ahora no he posteado nada. Sí hice una versión, la primitiva, la que dice quercus de "nueva electrónica", de hace un montón de años, pero a mano, ni siquiera tenía una AT en ese entonces, funcionó, pero luego pasó al olvido, injustamente creo.
Quercus, te quedó fantástico, realmente es un placer mirar en detalle tus placas 
espero que nos sigas deleitando con tus experimentos.
Saludos C


----------



## zopilote

Si crimson, ya paso _mucha_ agua bajo el puente, tu lo armaste con los irf240 y 9240, y  como recordaba tu nombre, te nombre. Disculpa por la confusión.


----------



## crimson

No hay problemas zopilote, de paso me hiciste acordar del Montarbo, ¡Hace ya tres años que esa plaqueta que ves en la foto se cayó atrás de mi mesa de trabajo y sigo sin correrla para buscarla! ¡Increíble vagancia! Quería volver a hacer algo con Mosfet chicos tipo TO220, pero los que venden por mi zona son espantosos, a veces los uso para salidas de QRPs y me dan infinidad de problemas, tengo sí o sí que ir a comprarlos a Capital. Voy a comprar varios cuando vaya y me armo una placa chica de las de quercus.
Saludos C


----------



## crazysound

Hola gente, les comento que he armado dos placas de la 1° versión el ampli con mosfet de quercus10.
He tenido un pequeño problema en ambas: cuando abro completamente el potenciómetro de volumen el audio se escucha totalmente distorsionado y empieza a escucharse ruidos feos..(para ir descartando fallas lo probé con un mp3 y después con una consola).

Renegando por varios días lo logré solucionar colocando en serie con la entrada una resistencia de 1k.. 

Quisiera saber si alguien puede explicar este fenómeno... (llamado para el autor del tema quercus10).

En relación a la potencia que entrega es muy buena por su tamaño. 
Lo que no acomodé son los diodos que van pegados al disipador.

Saludos a todos..


----------



## Tacatomon

Fotos detalladas del montaje no vendrían mal, para ver la calidad de los componentes y descartar problemas con ellos.

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Los diodos han de estar en contacto térmico con el disipador para evitar el embalamiento térmico y estabilizar la corriente de reposo. Si no tendrás fuegos artificiales.
No suena bien porque no le inyectas la señal adecuada. Un MP3 saca mucha señal y baja impedancia. Te tienes que enterar de que tensión en milivoltios es la decuada para atacar la entrada, y además otro dato muy importante que es la impedancia ( Z ) de entrada. Si atacas el amplificador con la tensión adecuada y la impedancia adecuada irá bien, de ahí que al poner una resistencia en la entrada mejorara, bajaste la tensión de ingreso que era excesiva.


----------



## crazysound

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Los diodos han de estar en contacto térmico con el disipador para evitar el embalamiento térmico y estabilizar la corriente de reposo. Si no tendrás fuegos artificiales.
> No suena bien porque no le inyectas la señal adecuada. Un MP3 saca mucha señal y baja impedancia. Te tienes que enterar de que tensión en milivoltios es la decuada para atacar la entrada, y además otro dato muy importante que es la impedancia ( Z ) de entrada. Si atacas el amplificador con la tensión adecuada y la impedancia adecuada irá bien, de ahí que al poner una resistencia en la entrada mejorara, bajaste la tensión de ingreso que era excesiva.



No no Juan Carlos, no es problema de la señal, porque a bajo volumen con todo el potenciómetro abierto también tengo ruidos y distorsiones. Tengo años de experiencia en amplificadores.

El tema del embalamiento se produce con los bipolares, si no me equivoco, los mosfet al calentar trabajan menos. Sí estoy de acuerdo con la estabilización de la corriente de reposo, que alguien me corrija. 

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Cuando estuve de pruebas con la versión 2 no detecte ningún problema, de todas formas el circuito es muy simple y algo se puede mejorar.

  La resistencia que has puesto en la entrada de 1K puedes subirla un poco más a 3k3/4k7 o incluso 10k (prueba) y coloca un condensador de 220p en paralelo a la resistencia de 22k de la entrada. Mira si mejora.

  En cuanto a lo que dices de los Mosfet, léete esto, sobre todo la parte en amarillo:


----------



## crazysound

Gracias quercus10, ya me quedó claro lo de la temperatura, justamente ayer me puse a acomodar los diodos junto al disipador (intenté subir fotos pero son grandes, ya voy a achicarlas..). 

Siempre pongo un cap de 100p o aproximado ahí donde decís para filtrar las altas frecuencias (también por experiencia.. jeje).

Queda en un misterio lo de la resistencia

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

Un avance de un nuevo Ampeg, que he diseñado pensando en que se pueda utilizar  pegado al radiador del que dispongo y quede todo integrado, de ahí que he tenido que suprimir algunos componentes.

  Es uno de los amplificadores que estoy barajando, para colocar un tándem de 3+3 en  un amplificador activo de  tres vías. 

  Aunque todo dependerá del espacio disponible en el gabinete creo que con este y algún otro diseño, he conseguido reducir el volumen de la etapa de potencia lo suficiente, para que pueda entrar todo bien, incluso se veo que puedo, convertirlo en 4 vías, seria lo deseable, aunque esto será más difícil. …veremos que puedo conseguir…


----------



## crazysound

Excelente quercus10! 

Esperamos el pcb!!!

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

crazysound dijo:


> Excelente quercus10!
> 
> Esperamos el pcb!!!
> 
> Saludos..


  Gracias.

Como decía es un *avance*, que someto a crítica y que ya cumple con lo que necesito.

  Pero  mientras este en el ordenador no será definitivo, tendrá modificaciones, para ajustarlo lo más posible a mis necesidades.

  No será fácil, más que nada por el espacio, acoplar 3+3/4+4 amplificadores  con una fuente de 750W y sus correspondientes selectores, filtros activos, previos, retardos, protecciones… veremos cómo salgo…si salgo… o habrá que replanteárselo en modular…

  Cuando decida montarlo, seguuuuuuro… que no será “gemelo” del posteado, digamos “primo”…  

  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

¿Seria posible  modificar la alimentacion del Amp-Op quitando los diodos zeners y sustituirlos por un 7815-7915?


----------



## Quercus

Hola zombiess, cuánto tiempo…
  Hace ya bastante que le estuve dando vueltas a eso pero como no he tenido problemas, no me he decidido a hacer el PCB que está diseñado.
  Se podrían utilizar los 7815/7915 perfectamente, *pero cuidado* hay que complementar el circuito  para que no llegue a ellos más de 35V que es el máx. aconsejado. 
   Yo lo hice con un transistor por rama.
  No sabría decirte si el resultado es igual o hay alguna ventaja de uno u otro, si alguien con más conocimientos quisiera comentar, sabríamos por cual decidir pues el circuito varia poco.
  Es otra “tarea pendiente…” que tengo. La lista empieza a ser, un poco larga…
  Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Yo creo que el problema que tuve con el ampeg en la puesta en marcha, era por la mala alimentacion que me llegaba en el Amp-Op, estaba bastante descompensada, y aunque nunca llegue a averiguar el por que, si que estuve investigando bastante, con problemas de otros usuarios, con  ruidos en amplificadores causados por una mala alimentacion del Amp-Op, y todo el mundo llegaba a la misma conclusion; cambiar los zeners por alimentacion simetrica con 78xx. Pero como bien dices hay que estudiar bien como implementar esta nueva alimentacion, a ver si alguien nos puede aclarar como hacerlo.


----------



## Quercus

Asi seria con transistor.


----------



## Quercus

Así quedaría el Ampeg con circuito de regulación para el OP derivado del anterior esquema, con algún pequeño cambio.

  El circuito de regulación  lo he utilizado otras veces y funciona perfectamente.

  Como en todo circuito, solo quedaría probar el conjunto. Lo ideal es que  lo hiciera alguien que haya tenido problemas con la simetría del voltaje de alimentación del OP.  Creo que yo, no notare  mucho cambio,  pues con el circuito que propuso crimson, me ha funcionado bien.
  De todas formas lo probare, pero no sé cuando…   

  Unicamente decir, que con BD139/140 es suficiente (al colocarlos hay que girarlos para que coincidan las patas)  pero quise colocarle TIP41/42 para dejar el espacio suficiente por si se quieren  utilizar.


----------



## Quercus

Estuve comparando los dos tipos de alimentación del OP del Ampeg con mediciones, alimentándolo con +-50V.
  Primero,  el voltaje con resistencia y zener de 13V que tenia colocados, de ahí los voltajes cercanos a +-13V en las lecturas de las *dos primeras fotos*. Después con circuito externo igual al esquema, para un voltaje de +-15V. *Las otras* *dos fotos.*
  Ha oído, ningún cambio en el de sonido, con uno y otro circuito.

  Después estuve midiendo el consumo que hay en cada rama, con +-15V utilizando el circuito externo y así saber el consumo real, pues también está conectado al circuito de bias, de esta forma, poder hacer unos cálculos correctos en el valor de la  resistencia de alimentación. El bias ajustado a 100mA por par.
  En la rama positiva   19,59mA   (+14,73V)
  En la rama negativa 18,43mA   (-15,10V)

  Con las resistencias declaradas en los archivos posteados no he tenido problemas, seguramente por utilizar *casi* *siempre* zener de menos valor (12V…13V)  Para comprobarlo volví a montar el circuito pero cambiando los zener de 13V por otros de 15V: 
  Siguió funcionando sin problemas pero la tensión se descuadró: -14,98 +11,43V. Cambie* 2K2/2W por 1K8/2W *que es el valor más próximo que da Ohm para un consumo *aprox.  de 20mA*  y el resultado fue:* +15,09   -15,11V     “…voila…”*

  Incluso  se podría utilizar una resistencia de menos valor,  con el zener de 1W.
  Aunque, utilizar una resistencia de 330Ω /10W con un zener de 15V/5W ya me parece un poco exagerado…

  Conclusión:
  1º Con el circuito más simple, bien calculado,  resistencia y zener funciona perfecto. 
  2º Con el circuito externo, hay una mínima diferencia de voltaje (aprox. 2.5% achacable por ejemplo, a la tolerancia del mismo zener que puede ser del 5%)  *funcionando igualmente bien entre +-35…55V sin cambiar nada, según he probado.*

  Pronto posteare los archivos del Ampeg Rev. 3 para que se pueda elegir cual montar.

  Saludos

  P.D.  Prueben a hacer fotos con el móvil a una sola mano, aguantando un móvil que no es pequeño, que enfoca y dispara tocando zonas de la pantalla y encuadrando al mismo tiempo, la otra mano absolutamente inmóvil sujeta de forma quirúrgica una punta de prueba sobre un circuito en marcha   *“…si la mueven con mala suerte…se armo…”*   háganse una idea… ande… prueben… 

  Permítanme poner en duda eso que dicen las mujeres: _“…los hombres no pueden  hacer, mas de una cosa a la vez…”_


----------



## Quercus

Les dejo los archivos del Ampeg rev. 3.0
  La diferencia con la  _ rev. 2.2_   es solo la alimentación del OP que ahora esta regulada de forma diferente y algún cambio en el ruteado.
  La alimentación  también  puede funcionar como lo hacia antes, calculando  el valor la resistencia de 2W según lo requiera el voltaje del circuito y quitando el transistor, puenteándolo base-emisor.  
  En el post anterior hice algunos comentarios sobre su funcionamiento.
A los TIPxx hay que ponerles un pequeño disipador.


----------



## Quercus

Me quite  la espinita que tenia en cuanto al Offset* con algunos OP* utilizados en el Ampeg.

Utilice para la prueba un NE5532 de JRC que son los que* peores* resultados de Offset  me dieron, en este caso en torno a  -92mV y en algunas ocasiones en torno a -150mV.

Una vez ajustado y estabilizado, siempre obtengo el resultado de la segunda imagen, *con cualquier OP *que le he colocado (TL072, NE5532, LM4558) 

Cuando pruebe la primera placa con  este circuito, subiré los datos.


----------



## tom42107

Hola, soy de América. Estoy utilizando el traductor de google así que lo siento si es difícil de leer. Tengo una pregunta sobre el MOSFET de 50 vatios amplificador de la versión 2. I adjunto dos imágenes, una de la traza y uno de los componentes. Me preguntaba sobre el circuito de tierra. Por favor vea las imágenes. Gracias usted tanto.

Tom


----------



## Quercus

Hola Tom42107! Bienvenido al foro.
  Si te he entendido bien, quieres saber qué misión tiene ese trazo de GND  en el PCB.
  Es solo una prolongación de GND, que no se conecta a ningún lado. 
Fíjate en las dos nuevas imágenes, creo que te lo aclararan.
  Saludos


----------



## tom42107

Gracias quercus10. Yo todavía no entiendo bien. Parece que no hay no una vía directa a tierra de las tomas de entrada. He incluido otro cuadro. Gracias.

Tom


----------



## Quercus

La masa de entrada, se une a la masa principal, a través del una resistencia y un condensador.


----------



## tom42107

Ahora lo veo. Gracias. Me encanta este sitio audio.

Tom


----------



## ernestogn

Entre tantas exelentes versiones del ampeg ya me perdi del todo ..
por eso pregunto?

De que potencia estamos hablando? cuanto daria con parlantes de 4ohm ,.
yo para ir calculando el trafo  (quiero hacer uno en stereo)



quercus10 dijo:


> Les dejo los archivos del Ampeg rev. 3.0
> La diferencia con la  _ rev. 2.2_   es solo la alimentación del OP que ahora esta regulada de forma diferente y algún cambio en el ruteado.
> La alimentación  también  puede funcionar como lo hacia antes, calculando  el valor la resistencia de 2W según lo requiera el voltaje del circuito y quitando el transistor, puenteándolo base-emisor.
> En el post anterior hice algunos comentarios sobre su funcionamiento.
> A los TIPxx hay que ponerles un pequeño disipador.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 93664


----------



## Quercus

La potencia del Ampeg 4 Mosfet, alimentado con +-50v  a 4Ω,  rondará los 150/180W 
  La ultima versión, no está probada, pero el circuito está basado en  las cuatro versiones que ya he montado  y las diferencias están probadas con circuito externo (Alimentación del OP) o en otras versiones (circuito de entrada, en el _Ampeg 40 rev. 2_) y  es muy difícil que tenga algún problema.
  A falta de la cuarta versión, con la regulacion de Offset, que no publicare hasta probar una placa,  montaría la _ rev. 3.0_  por estar mas depurada, pero… tú decides…
  Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Si si , voy a ver si voy juntando los elementos para hacer un stereo de este. 
primero averiguar que pequeña fortuna me sale mandar bobinar el trafo,  (35+35*500w)
tengo alguna fuente conmutada andando,pero no estoy seguro 100% de que anden bien,. 
mejor primero me voy a lo seguro y despue armare otro con fuente conmutada.

que tamaño de disipador le estas poniendo a este ampli?


----------



## Quercus

El que les he colocado solo ha sido para las pruebas. El tema de los refrigeradores para mi es complicado, tengo que utilizar reciclados o hacerlos caseros con trozos de chatarra, después *mido temperatura en marcha a tope* y decido si necesita ventilador o no y con que velocidad. Simple y rudimentario pero seguro. 

Este es de esos, dos trozos con forma de “U” de 5mm de grueso con mas de una hora de lima, lija basta y lija fina por ese orden hasta dejar plana la zona donde van los finales, a los que acople otros cuatro trozos a modo de aletas de refriferacion interior, funciona de “mara-villa” a precio de saldo.

El diseñador aconseja 100mA por par de salida, pero por comentarios y verificación mia, va bastante bien entre 50 y 70mA y el calor generado es muy inferior.


----------



## guillecba

Hola, aquí muestro unas fotos del Ampeg Rev. 2.1 que está funcionando, salvo por un problemita que cuando regulo el Bias en 15mv en los IRFP240, los IRFP9240 miden bastante mas (unos 10mv) pero como no los he apareado pienso que puede ser eso. 
Gracias Quercus por el aporte!
Saludos a todos


----------



## Quercus

Buen montaje has hecho ahí.

  El tema del apareo de los Mosfet, en este tipo de amplificadores es mas que aconsejable, pero no hay que perder de vista, que en los consejos que da Anthony Holton sobre ello, también da unos *valores minimos y máximos totales*, no solo en cuanto a la diferencia de los de la misma rama. Puede que los tuyos estén fuera de rango.

  Si no te importa, mide la caída de tensión en todas las resistencias  y postea los resultados.

  Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola quercus10, no le hará falta un ajuste de offset?  

Saludos..


----------



## guillecba

quercus10 dijo:


> Si no te importa, mide la caída de tensión en todas las resistencias y postea los resultados.
> 
> Saludos


 

Aquí están los resultados de las mediciones: 
(Resistencias izquierda a derecha: R1 - R2 - R3 - R4) 

Regulo en 15mv la R4 y en las otras obtengo:
R3= 14mv
R2= 3mv (acá hay algo muy mal)
R4= 26mv

Cuando pueda aparear los transistores posteo los resultados.
Saludos


----------



## Quercus

crazysound dijo:


> Hola quercus10, no le hará falta un ajuste de offset?


¡Hola crazysound! pronto habrá una versión para poder ajustar el offset, con algunos OP es muy alto. 
A mi entender, el problema es de apareo. 


guillecba dijo:


> Aquí están los resultados de las mediciones: Saludos


El Mosfet de una de las ramas esta haciendo casi todo el trabajo. Es un ejemplo típico que nos dice lo que  puede ocurrir, *si estrujamos el amplificador* sin haber comprobado que los Mosfet, funcionan _“solidariamente”_ con la misma o parecida carga.

Esta claro que hay que aparear los Mosfet y veremos si habrá que cambiar alguna resistencia de potencia de los surtidores… 

Esperamos resultados… 


Saludos


----------



## guillecba

quercus10 dijo:


> Esperamos resultados…
> 
> Saludos


 

He apareado los irfp9240 (no he tenido tiempo para los otros) y los resultados son los siguientes:

Llamando a las resistencias: R1, R2, R3, R4
Los voltajes en ese orden son: 16mv, 14,3mv, 14,2mv, 15mv

Anteriormente, el voltaje que se medía con el circuito para aparear los transistores era de 3,9v y 3,68v.
Ahora puse los dos de 3,68v ya que de cuatro que probé, tres miden ese voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Las medidas han mejorado notablemente. 

  Si sigues enumerando de izda. a dcha.

  Los IRFP9240 que son los apareados, están *un poquito* más disparejos que los IRFP240 (R3 – R4) que tienen  medidas muy próximas  y no los tocaría.

  Sin querer marearte, porque las diferencias que das, no son muy importantes, puedes hacer una prueba que aprendí de fogonazo:
  Intercambia de posición las resistencias de surtidor de los IRFP9240, estas resistencias suelen tener *tolerancias* muy superiores a las declaradas, que influyen mucho en la corriente de bias y deducir que hacer… algunas veces es cambiarlas…

  Saludos


----------



## guillecba

quercus10 dijo:


> Intercambia de posición las resistencias de surtidor de los IRFP9240..
> Saludos


 

Así es quercus, seguramente esa diferencia de 2mv se debe a las resistencias porque el voltaje que medí con el circuito para aparear era exactamente el mismo en ambos transistores.
Voy a hacer esa prueba y aviso..
Saludos y gracias


----------



## chepao

mmm perdon, esa cajita azul de tu Circuito es el bias??  y si lo es con que nombre lo pido en las ventas de electronica??  perdonen mi ignorancia!


----------



## Quercus

Lo puedes pedir como "potenciometro ajustable multivuelta", "resistencia ajustable multivuelta" "trimmer multivuelta" y que sea con ajuste vertical para que el tornillo de ajuste quede arriba, fijate en la foto, es mas comodo.


----------



## guillecba

He intercambiado las resistencias y ahora la diferencia es de 1mV aproximadamente, así que ya están muy parejos. 
Lo que dice Fogonazo.. "palabra santa".
Ahora voy a probar con algunos operacionales para ver con cual lo dejo definitivamente.
Para que tengan como referencia, éstos son los valores de offset que he obtenido:

TL072: 25mV
TL062: 25mV
NE5532: 96mV
.. voy a tratar de conseguir el LM4558.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

guillecba dijo:


> He intercambiado las resistencias y ahora la diferencia es de 1mV aproximadamente, así que ya están muy parejos.
> Lo que dice Fogonazo.. "palabra santa".



 Los problemas con las resistencias de potencia que se acoplan a los finales, se me han reducido practicamente  a “cero” utilizando dos o tres, en vez de una. La versión que has montado tiene el PCB preparado para hacer esto.




guillecba dijo:


> Ahora voy a probar con algunos operacionales para ver con cual lo dejo definitivamente.
> Para que tengan como referencia, éstos son los valores de offset que he obtenido:
> 
> TL072: 25mV
> TL062: 25mV
> NE5532: 96mV
> .. voy a tratar de conseguir el LM4558.
> 
> Saludos


 Menos el TL062, hice pruebas con el LF353 y todos los que has puesto, el que de forma habitual dio un offset más  bajo, fue el TL072. 
  En la última versión, como puse en unos post más atrás, el offset se corrige con todos los que probé.


----------



## Quercus

Un avance del Ampeg 40 Rev. 3

  He conseguido quitar los puentes e integrar los nuevos componentes con un aumento insignificante de tamaño. 

  En cuanto pueda montar alguna de las versiones (Ampeg 40 -- Ampeg 4 Mosfet -- Ampeg Horizontal) subiré resultados, que seguro serán buenos, pues los cambios están probados.


----------



## San Fernando

Tengo armados dos Ampeg 4 mos fets ver 2.2 , los alimento con +\- 60 vcc , se que estoy excedido pero es la fuente que tengo, andan excelente pero al encenderlos y en forma aleatoria el consumo del vías se dispara a casi 1 amp y luego baja a los valores normales , será culpa de los 60 vcc o tendré que buscar por otro lado.


----------



## Quercus

San Fernando dijo:


> Tengo armados dos Ampeg 4 mos fets ver 2.2 , los alimento con +\- 60 vcc , se que estoy excedido pero es la fuente que tengo, andan excelente…


  Este amplificador (El de 4 Mosfet) siempre que no empecemos con lo de siempre… *conectándolo a 4 ó 2Ω,  *además, calculando adecuadamente la resistencia de alimentación del OP y por supuesto *REFRIGERANDOLO  bien*, funciona a +-60V pues lo he tenido funcionando con +-58,5V  a 8Ω sin problemas. *PERO* *lo aconsejable son +-50V*.  
Al exceder el voltaje, uno debe saber donde se mete… 


San Fernando dijo:


> …pero al encenderlos y en forma aleatoria el consumo del vías se dispara a casi 1 amp y luego baja a los valores normales , será culpa de los 60 vcc o tendré que buscar por otro lado.


  Podrias, por favor contéstame:
  ¿Lo tienes funcionando con  protector de altavoces? 
  De ser así, por curiosidad ¿Cual le pusiste?


----------



## San Fernando

Hola querus10 he tenido todas las precauciones que comentas, lo uso con 8 Ohms, la alimentación del OP la tengo controlada , tengo un buen disipador , no lo tengo con con protector de parlantes por lo que el encendido es toda una operación ( lo arrancan con serie de 200 w y una ves que se estabilizo la corriente lo paso a directo y después conecto los parlantes) no me animo a ver mis conos en la otra punta de la habitación......
Tengo un protector armado del foro que me anda muy bien mañana me fijo cual es y te lo paso la idea es instalarlo en este equipo .
Aprovecho para felicitarte por tus PCB


----------



## Quercus

Muy bien San Fernando, para proteger los altavoces todas las precauciones son pocas.

La pregunta no era caprichosa, iba por el siguiente motivo, he montado varios, pero solo ocurrió en uno:
Alimentado con +-50V me ocurrió lo mismo, o algo muy parecido, algunas veces en el arranque el consumo se disparaba y luego se estabilizaba. Hasta que en uno de los arranques los Mosfet de la rama negativa, volaron. Lo reparé y empezó con el mismo problema. 

Por miedo a que me rompiese el altavoz en las pruebas (Tenia un fusible, pero…) *le coloque un protector con retardo*, al encender sin carga y luego conectarse el parlante, todo desapareció y nunca más ha vuelto a dar síntoma de ese problema. 

En mi caso la solución fue colocar, un protector con retardo, más que aconsejable para cualquier amplificador y mucho mas en un montaje de calidad. 

Si conectas los altavoces después de encendido es igual para lo que yo te comento, además si el amplificador esta ajustado y aparte de lo que comentas del arranque, funciona bien, quita el foco de 200W y prueba.

Un par de peticiones: 

1º Te importaría postear el bias al que lo tienes ajustado y el Offset de salida en los dos módulos.
2º De esa versión no hay fotos en el foro, podrías subir alguna.


----------



## San Fernando

Hola quercus10.
Yo tengo este armado: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-retardo-conexion-altavoces-15420/ de Tupolev y es el que probare en el circuito, seguramente tenga que tocar el tiempo de retardo es un poco corto.
También arme 2 placas y es solo una la que me hace el problema y por más que he comparado no encuentro la causa, aleatoriamente ser dispara, lo que no puedo confirmar es si lo dejo 
"disparado" vuelve ya que antes siempre lo desconecto
Cuando la alimentación del  OP esta pareja (+/- 0.5 v máximo) el offset esta en alrededor de 0.03/ 0.08 v
Máximo, es una parte que no me ha traído problemas.
Las vías las tengo en aproximadamente 150 ma. y tampoco me ha dado trabajo.
Después paso las fotos y les comento como sigue el tema.
Les cuento que a estos amplificadores los tengo armados en un sistema triamplificado para los bajos y para medios y agudos 4  Ampeg de 50W versión Crimson a quien también agradezco , realmente tienen un sonido muyyyyyyyy  bueno.


----------



## Quercus

Bueno, he notado diferencias de apreciación entre tu primer post:


San Fernando dijo:


> …andan excelente pero al encenderlos y en forma aleatoria el consumo del vías se dispara a casi 1 amp y luego baja a los valores normales , será culpa de los 60 vcc o tendré que buscar por otro lado.


  Y este ultimo:


San Fernando dijo:


> …aleatoriamente ser dispara, lo que no puedo confirmar es si lo dejo "disparado" vuelve ya que antes siempre lo desconecto


  Si el más preciso es este último, lo cambia todo, mejor seguir buscando el problema con el foco puesto.

  Aunque sé que es fácil decirlo, si no consigues localizar el fallo lo más sano seria probarlo con una fuente de +-50V.  

  Los componentes aunque parezcan iguales, no lo son. Tampoco sé si los has revisado uno a uno, antes de soldarlos y un exceso de voltaje, puede ser el detonante de algún fallo.

  Aparte de todo esto, no hemos tocado que los Mosfet sean originales…puestos a pensar puede ser cualquier cosa… y hay muchas cosas…pero hay que empezar por lo obvio.

  Esperamos las fotos…


----------



## San Fernando

Fotos del Ampeg ver 2.2

Fotos del Ampeg ver 2.2

Fotos del Ampeg ver 2.2



Hola Quercus10.
El tema de los componentes falsos es dramático y desilusionante, para llegar a armas estos amplificadores he dejado un tendal de IRFP falsos y de MJE340  y 350 que median cualquier
Cosa  , por aca  lo original es figurita difícil.
En cuanto a tu consulta sobre si el aumento de consumo era siempre te comento que no algunas veces arranca perfecto (350 ma primero pero enseguida baja a 200 ma y luego se estabiliza en lo que uno ajusto.)
He notado que este circuito en particular por la forma de regular la tensión de alimentación al OP es bastante sensible a los cambios de tensión en menos ya que si por ejemplo lo preparo para 60 v y luego lo alimento con 50 v una de las ramas de la alimentación al OP queda mal y el amplificador deja de funcionar.


----------



## Quercus

Si, lo de las falsificaciones es un drama para todos, claro que según veo, en unos sitios mucho más que en otros.

  En cuanto a la alimentación del OP,  para tener más rango de alimentación, por lo pronto, hay dos soluciones sobre todo lo posteado:

  1º La versión con  _TIPxx_, en la alimentación del OP,  que funcionaria sin problemas en todo el rango, adecuando el radiador que necesita, en función de lo que tenga que disipar.

  2º  Se podría hacer perfectamente con resistencia y Zener, colocando este más potente.
  Si lo calculamos para +-50V nos da una resistencia de 1750Ω (1K8) si con este cálculo, lo alimentamos a +-60V  el diodo tiene que disipar los Watios adicionales a una caída de tensión de 10V  con una corriente de 0.02A  lo que nos da (W= V*I)  10*0.02= 0,2W  adicionales a lo poco que disipaba antes, con un diodo de 1/2W sería suficiente, pero mejor de 1W. 

  Esto da pie a pensar, que puedes hacer los cálculos para +-33V que sería la alimentación del Ampeg40 y caso de alimentarlo con +-60V,  el Zener tendría que disipar 27V*0.02A =0,54W adicionales,  por lo que seguiría funcionando, claro que el Zener lo colocaría, de mínimo 2W por seguridad y separado unos milímetros del circuito impreso.  

  El tema de la alimentación del OP la estuve investigando, darle mayor rango de alimentación *solo tiene utilidad en las pruebas, pues una vez tienes la fuente, calculas según su voltaje y listo.*


----------



## San Fernando

Hola quercus, las placas que arme a +\_ 60 v tienes zener de 1 w y resistencias de 2,2 k con esto el Op
Queda parejo, cuando instale los protectores comento resultados.
gracias por tus comentarios.


----------



## Quercus

¡¡Al fin, lo he montado!!
  -Fuente +-38V  
  -Bias 60mA 
  -Offset 0,0V. 
  Como era de esperar, por probado externamente como decia en un post anterior, todo ha funcionado a la perfección.
  Lo voy a dejar a prueba unos días y lo “maltrataré” un poco a ver que tal responde...


----------



## crazysound

Hola Quercus10, excelente!!! como todos los pcb'S..


----------



## chacarock

quercus10 dijo:


> y lo “maltrataré” un poco a ver que tal responde...



jajaja buenisimo, me gusta el sadismo


----------



## Quercus

Ha suportado “el maltrato” sin problemas, le conecte resistencias de carga a 4Ω para saber cómo se comportaba térmicamente y un altavoz con resistencia en serie, para saber que tal sonaba a tope y poder darle toda la caña que admitía, antes de distorsionar a oído.

Así estuvo más de dos horas vigilado, sin problemas de ningún tipo. Después le conecte dos altavoces de 8Ω en paralelo, para disfrutar de su sonido. Cuando el horario me lo ha permitido, le he dado caña de lo lindo. Con el voltaje que lo he alimentado y a 4Ω creo que rondara los 100W, según veía el movimiento de los altavoces parece que los maltratados eran ellos.

Hace tiempo quería probar con un condensador de entrada de 2,2uF de poliéster, que es el que tiene colocado. He dispuesto espacio para un solo condensador de 2,2uF/100V o dos de 1…2,2uF/50V.  de esta forma se pueden conseguir hasta 4,4uF en poliéster, o también colocar uno electrolítico, polarizado como esta en el esquema original, o bien No Polarizado.

Para la prueba de escucha, llame a mi hijo, amante de esos graves que hacen vibrar el pantalón y para quien lo tenga, hasta el flequillo. Escuchamos entre otros  a “Sade” y por supuesto  “Tecno”  quedo entusiasmado con el sonido, está deseando que le haga una caja al 18P80Nd Beyma…   

…estoy dándole largas… porque se… lo que vendrá después… 

En fin, otro diseño confiable, algo más depurado, para quien quiera ajuste de Offset.

P.D. Quiero recordar, que la indicación que me dio DOSMETROS y que a el le llego de Dr. Zoidberg, sobre la colocación del transistor de bias junto a los excitadores, funciona perfectamente.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Solo 1 Beyma 18P80Nd?

Yo le pondría los 2... Nomás por la comedia! Hahahahah!!!

Excelente Amplificador, soberbio layout Quercus. Enhorabuena.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Quercus

Una aclaración sobre la distribución del Ampeg 40 Rev. 3. 

Hay una pequeña diferencias entre la placa que he montado y la que he publicado:

Se trata de la resistencia de 330Ω que está a la derecha de OP.
En los archivos publicados esta encima de la placa y en la que yo monte está colocada debajo. 
Este cambio me ha permitido un cambio en el ruteado que ha dejado la placa más a mi gusto.


----------



## kokowala

crimson dijo:


> Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan con este tipo de transistores a la salida. Bueno, les dejo las fotos, circuito e información, para el que quiera disfrutar de este bichito. Saludos C




hola crimson es posible que el amplificador de 40W pueda bajarse a 30W bajando el voltaje de alimentacion...+Vcc -Vcc  gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola kokowala, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Hasta +25/-25V va bien, con menos potencia pero conservando sus buenas características. Si bajás de esa tensión aparte de bajar mucho la potencia no suena tan bien como con más tensión, de acuerdo a las pruebas que he hecho. Con 25+25 te puede dar un poco más de 25W sin problemas.
Saludos C


----------



## ludwina

Hola e armado el ampli de 50w v 1.1 pero lamentablemente no encontre los mosfet solo pude conseguir el irf9530 y el irf510 tampoco pude conseguir el trimput que se pide solo consegui uno mas grande pero no se si hice bien la conexion de trimput pues los mosfet se calientan al conectarlos, e querido regular el bias pero el foco no se apaga, sera porque los mosfet dan el problema o no e conectado bien el trimput


----------



## Quercus

Hola ludwina, 
  Me he perdido, si te refieres al amplificador que da nombre a hilo, conozco versión 1 y versión 2. Suponiendo que te refieres a una de estas:

  La resistencia ajustable tiene poca ciencia,  es puentear  pins central con un pins  lateral, la unión de los dos a un lado del circuito, el pins restante al otro lado del circuito. Fijate en el esquema.
  El IRF510 es un Mosfet endeble que en cuestiones de audio siempre lo he visto colocado de  excitador o como sensor, pero debe funcionar sin muchas exigencias.

  -Voltaje con el que lo alimentas
  -¿Aislaste bien con mica y virola en el tornillo de los Mosfet?
  -Y la pregunta del millón ¿Chequeaste todos los componentes antes de soldarlos? 
  -Pon algunas fotos lo mas detalladas posibles del circuito, incluso de las pistas.
Puede que asi tengamos mas pistas y podamos ayudarte.


----------



## ludwina

bueno lo que pasa es que ya intente regular el bias y si se apago el foco pero al ajustarlo midiendo la cor*R*iente que es de los 100ma en el multimetro no me marca nada ya revise todos los componentes y con eso no hay ningun problema. tal*-*vez sean los mosfet que que como di*C*es no los usan mucho para amplificadores


----------



## Quercus

Si el foco enciende el circuito consume, *y el multimetro tiene obligatoriamente que marcar ese consumo* y si además pasa de encendido ha apagado, el circuito de bias funciona y los Mosfet con el.

  Si no lo hace, puede tener el fusible del multimetro fundido, cuidado, porque al hacer esto el amplificador se alimenta  solo de una rama y los Mosfet pueden volar.

  Intenta hacer un primer ajuste con el multimetro  puesto en 10A y luego de ajustarlo a groso modo y asegurarte de que tiene el fusible del que hablo bien, ajustalo con más precisión en la escala próxima a 200mA.

  Otra cosa, el circuito aconseja 100mA, ajustado así, calienta y debería ser con los Mosfet aconsejados y un buen disipador, mejor de principio déjalo en la mitad, que siempre hay tiempo si se cumple con todo, de subirlo a los 100mA o dejarlo en otra medida.


----------



## ludwina

bueno enrealidad no se si estoy regulando bien el bias pues lo primero que ise fue conectar el foco en serie con la entrada de AC del transformador, a la primera prueba el foco encendio luego fui ajustando el trimput y el foco si se apago luego coloque en serie el multimetro con la alimentacion positiva del ampli pero ya no le coloque el foco en serie con la entrada del transformador, otra cosa que me di cuenta es que en la version 2 se cambia la ubicacion de la resistencia de 100 y 56k pues yo lo tengo configurado como en la version 1. al medir la corriente los mosfet se calientan no se si esto sea comun al ajustar el bias lo malo es que queria estrenar nuevo sistema de audio para navidad pero asta ahora no e podido hacerlo.


----------



## SERGIOD

ludwina dijo:


> bueno enrealidad no se si estoy regulando bien el bias pues lo primero que ise fue conectar el foco en serie con la entrada de AC del transformador, a la primera prueba el foco encendio luego fui ajustando el trimput y el foco si se apago luego coloque en serie el multimetro con la alimentacion positiva del ampli pero ya no le coloque el foco en serie con la entrada del transformador, otra cosa que me di cuenta es que en la version 2 se cambia la ubicacion de la resistencia de 100 y 56k pues yo lo tengo configurado como en la version 1. al medir la corriente los mosfet se calientan no se si esto sea comun al ajustar el bias lo malo es que queria estrenar nuevo sistema de audio para navidad pero asta ahora no e podido hacerlo.



Pásate acá que ahí encontraras la solución a tus problemas, ¡SUERTE!


----------



## ludwina

gracias SERGIO D pues me a dado tantos dolores de cabeza para hacerlo funcionar pero leere como ajustarlo y les cuento si lo hago funcionar



bueno ya lei como hacer los ajustes pero no se si deba cambiar la posicion de las resistencias de 100 ohm y 56k como estan en la version 2.
y otra pregunta al ajustar el bias para tenerlo en 100mA se hace con la lampara en serie o sin la lampara y si es normal que se calienten los mosfet


----------



## Quercus

Aquí tienes la distribucion con los cambios que se aconsejan en el primer post:

  Lee lo escrito en ella y detenidamente, lo que EXPLICA  el enlace que te ha puesto SERGIOD.
  Despues de que lo hayas hecho, seguimos..

PD  ¡¡¡FELIZ NAVIDAD!!!


----------



## ludwina

bueno lo que veo ahora es que la resistencia que va junto con la de 100ohm a cambiado porque antes estaba como una de 56k y ahora como una de 5.6k otra cosa que me queda duda esque como aqui en mi pais es muy dificil encontrar los componentes me dieron un IRF510 en remplazo del IRF522 pues creo que este mosfet 510 me esta dando problemas ¿que opinas? crees que enrealidad este remplazo este dando problemas


----------



## Quercus

Un consejo de amigo: Lo mejor para armar cualquier circuito de los que hay en el foro , es leer el hilo donde esta, puede haber algún consejo o cambio que conteste lo que preguntas o que mejore el circuito y te pueda venir bien, si no haces esto, algunas  preguntas de las que hagas pueden ser borradas o acabar en moderación por repetitivas. 

En cuanto a mi opinión del Mosfet te la di _aqui_

Repasalo todo bien y aplica  lo que te decia  _aqui_

Si no funciona, antes de preguntar haz lo que te decia en los ultimos renglones de _aqui_

A continuacion ten por seguro que seguimos.


----------



## ludwina

muchas gracias de todos modos tratare de realizar nuevamente todo el pcb y veremos que pasa 
PD: feliz año nuevo


----------



## Quercus

Otra evolución del Ampeg
  He tenido que sacrificar *algo de estética y algún componente* (me ronda alguna idea, para solucionar parte de esto…) ya que el espacio no da para mucho más. La placa mide 95 x 81,4mm, “achuchando y achuchando…” he podido integrar: regulación de Offset, bobina de salida, red zobel y el protector de la “sociedad” Crimson–Zoidberg con la posibilidad de alimentarlo desde el amplificador o externamente según convenga. Ha quedado compacta y completita.



  Es un diseño a medida de los radiadores que tengo: dos superficies de 246 x 96mm donde pueden entrar tres unidades de esta placa.

  Quiero probar la protección que utiliza el UPC1237 de la cual tengo diseñadas y listas dos placas, con uno y dos Relés, para decidir cual utilizo, pues entra perfectamente en el mismo espacio, caso de integrarla en esta placa. 

  Si al final necesito montar cuatro en cada radiador (es la opción que más posibilidades tiene, por las características  de mis altavoces…) el protector tiene que ir aparte, esta placa quedara en suspenso, a falta de colocar valores y probar.

  Falta poco para terminar el proyecto en el ordenador, estoy retocando, revisando, comprobando, si todo va bien,  pronto empezare a hacer PCB’s.  También falta decidir si hago un gabinete nuevo, o utilizo otro igual a este, de los dos que me quedan, que será lo más probable. 

  Veremos si aquí, o en un hilo propio, postearé los avances de este clon Ampeg multi-amplificado.


----------



## ludwina

muy bien quercus 10 te felicito espero los pcb's a desir verdad de que potencia seria este amplificador de 50w o mas


----------



## Quercus

Gracias

El Amplificador es, aunque no lo parezca, casi idéntico a _este_ alimentado con + -50V 100W a 8Ω 150/180W a 4Ω.

El PCB no esta, ni hecho ni probado y como siempre, en una larga lista de tareas pendientes. Cuando termine lo que tengo entre manos, espero probarlo, o por lo menos postearlo.


----------



## crazysound

Como siempre sorprendiendo quercus10!!! 

Saludos..


----------



## crazysound

Hola quercus10, disculpa si soy molesto pero no recuerdo que hayas publicado los resultados de este pcb, que por cierto se ve genial!!

Saludos...


----------



## Quercus

¡Hola crazysound!

Algo  después de subir la imagen y antes de que me decidiera a montarla, hubo  algunos cambios en el circuito, quedo aparcada y pendiente de  incorporarle esas modificaciones, luego me ha tenido entretenido entre otras cosas el diseño de la _versión horizontal_ con y sin protector integrado y la “revision 4” del  4 Mosfet. 

La placa queda bastante compacta para un amplificador de estas características 73,5x70mm y  es muy recomendable para utilizarla donde el espacio escasea, pero queremos  potencia y calidad. 

Funcionar funciona seguro, pues es _este mismo_, que probé y maltrate quizá demasiado, aunque “ni tosió” modificado a Mosfet con encapsulado TO247AC. 

Si alguien quiere los archivos para montarlo, los preparo y los subo.


----------



## crazysound

Hola quercus10, si no es molestia sería lindo tener ese diseño..

La versión horizontal también está genial!!! Se nota que tenés mucho tiempo de trabajo en amplificadores. De a poquito está viniendo (como es mi anelo) una versión cuasi profesional, con todas las protecciones!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## Quercus

Lo prometido es deuda...


Ver el archivo adjunto 105094


----------



## Quercus

Observo que va calando la tendencia a hacer amplificadores con varias vías por canal, algunas veces esto ocasiona problemas de espacio. 

Si se quieren montar todas las etapas en el mismo gabinete, es necesario amplificadores pequeños, o con IC de los que hay varios en el foro.

Cuando termine el multiamplificado que tengo en proyecto, me gustaría hacer uno mas pequeño y llevadero (unos 200W en total) para aprovechar unos altavoces que tengo, por lo que estoy empezando a tantear opciones. 

Para los que prefieren utilizar Mosfet/BJT en vez de  IC, este es una  buena opción, hasta 80/90W aprox. a 8Ω, ocupando prácticamente el mismo espacio que una versión con IC (también he diseñado uno con BJT utilizando el P3A de E.S.P. quedando con 50,5x 50,8mm en la versión de una pareja, peeeeero ni es el hilo adecuado, ni se puede publicar…)

Y para acompañarlo si se necesita mayor exigencia, voy a diseñar una variante con dos parejas que seguramente si probare. 

Tercera revisión del Harman Kardon, reducida y con alguna mejora.


----------



## crazysound

Hola quercus10, por lo que se ve has agregado el control de offset..

Como siempre genial lo tuyo.. (y esperando el pdf)

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

Si, le he incluido ajuste de Offset pues algunas veces es necesario y para los que no lo quieran, tiene previstos los taladros, para colocar la resistencia fija como en la anterior versión.

La primera versión que hice  con resistencias de carbón 5% y los transistores de entrada apareados 40mV de Offset, en la segunda con resistencias metal film 1%  e igualmente con los transistores de entrada apareados 6mV de Offset, aunque la segunda esta muuuucho mejor, la primera no está mal, pero si no se tienen varios transistores para aparear, o la suerte de que sean de ganancia similar, el Offset se dispara, en ese momento una resistencia de ajuste nos puede ayudar. 

Personalmente pienso que aparte de aparear, no es mucho trabajo colocarla si se puede cuando se está diseñando el PCB, cuestión de querer dejar el ajuste lo mejor posible. 

También tiene más espacio en el condensador de entrada y poder elegir entre colocar  electrolítico o MKT/MKP.


----------



## Quercus

Aquí tienen los archivos del HK Rev.3 

Es muy difícil que tenga algún error, pues solamente ha sido sustituir algunos componentes y hacerlo un poco mas compacto.

En cuanto tenga que hacer placas, haré la de este, en la versión de 4 Mosfet, veremos sin con pequeños o grandes.

Recordar que la resistencia de Offset tiene acomodo para una resistencia fija caso de no querer el ajuste.


----------



## zombiesss

Hola Quercus, en la version de 4 mosfets ¿utilizaras  los Irfp240 e Irfp9240?


----------



## Quercus

Hola zombiesss, mi idea es que se puedan utilizar TO-247AC (IRFP240/9240) y TO-220  (IRF540/9540) que tan buen resultado me dieron en el Ampeg.

Veremos  si en dos distintas, pensando en quien le cuesta un poco mas hacer los PCB, o una sola para los dos tipos, en la que quedan bastante apiñados los contactos de los Mosfet. 

Una aclaración en cuanto a la resistencia FIJA para no ajustar Offset en el HK Rev. 3, caso de utilizarla debe ser de 680Ω.

PD. Ya consigues MPSAxx


----------



## zombiesss

Quiero volver a intentar hacer una de estas versiones nuevas y aprobechar lo maximo posible los componentes que tengo, por eso te decia si ivas a hacer una version con los mosfets que tengo.
De los MPSA nada de nada, siguen sin traer ninguno.
Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Un avance del diseño de Harman Kardon con dos parejas, que he montado y al que estoy haciendo alguna pruebas.


----------



## Tacatomon

La Disposición de resistencias en paralelo, Soberbia.

Excelente trabajo Quercus.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Quercus

Gracias  Tacatomon, Evidentemente montar las resistencias asi, tiene mas trabajo que montar una sola, pero las ventajas son enormes, partiendo de que los Mosfet están apareados, en cuanto a conseguir un  reparto de trabajo mas equitativo y  rápidamente, pues  no  hay que andar cambiando resistencia, bien por otras o bien de lugar.

La primera medida de caída de tensión de izquierda a derecha: 12,4mV_12,3m_V12,3mV_12,5mV. En el peor caso, algo mas del 1,5% de diferencia entre los Mosfet de la misma rama. 
Creo que sobran las palabras…


----------



## Fogonazo

quercus10 dijo:


> Gracias  Tacatomon, Evidentemente montar las resistencias asi, tiene mas trabajo que montar una sola, pero las ventajas son enormes, partiendo de que los Mosfet están apareados, en cuanto a conseguir un  reparto de trabajo mas equitativo y  rápidamente, pues  no  hay que andar cambiando resistencia, bien por otras o bien de lugar.
> 
> La primera medida de caída de tensión de izquierda a derecha: 12,4mV_12,3m_V12,3mV_12,5mV. En el peor caso, algo mas del 1,5% de diferencia entre los Mosfet de la misma rama.
> Creo que sobran las palabras…



Existe otro aporte que realiza esta disposición de resistencias y muy importante, que es la de poner en paralelo la componente inductiva de las mismas minimizando su efecto.


----------



## crimson

¿Recuerdan el "Crescendo" de Elektor? Tenía un sistema similar:





¡Aprovecho para felicitarte Quercus! ¡Está impecable! (Y con las resistencias a 45º más aún )
Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

Fogonazo dijo:


> Existe otro aporte que realiza esta disposición de resistencias y muy importante, que es la de poner en paralelo la componente inductiva de las mismas minimizando su efecto.



Gracias Fogonazo por comentar otra ventaja, hace que me convenza  aun mas, la colocación de esta forma de las resistencias de los finales, *aunque den un poquito más de trabajo inicial.*

Normalmente las utilizo de Oxido metálico, pues he leído más de una vez que son mejores que las de carbón, por los posibles ruidos que generan estas últimas, pero para la prueba han funcionado “de cine” incluso son de 1,2Ω en vez de 1,5 como da el cálculo, para un valor próximo a 0,22Ω, son las que tenia.



crimson dijo:


> ¿Recuerdan el "Crescendo" de Elektor? Tenía un sistema similar:
> ¡Aprovecho para felicitarte Quercus! ¡Está impecable! (Y con las resistencias a 45º más aún )
> Saludos C



Gracias crimson, ya sabes… es prácticamente el sello de la casa.

Me estas tentando subliminalmente…

“La condena  y su bendición…”  en ese tipo de amplificadores, los finales que utiliza,  a mi,  desde que escuche el Sigma me tienen a sus pies.


----------



## Fogonazo

quercus10 dijo:


> . . . Normalmente las utilizo de Oxido metálico, pues he leído más de una vez que son mejores que las de carbón, por los posibles ruidos que generan estas últimas, pero para la prueba han funcionado “de cine” incluso son de 1,2Ω en vez de 1,5 como da el cálculo, para un valor próximo a 0,22Ω, son las que tenia. . . .



Ese ruido que comentas se llama "Ruido de Johnson-Nyquist".
Es correcto lo que dices de las resistencias de carbón, pero por otro lado, este ruido se hace relevante en las etapas de baja señal (Y Alta ganancia).
Sobre los transistores finales será despreciable.


----------



## Quercus

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese ruido que comentas se llama "Ruido de Johnson-Nyquist".
> Es correcto lo que dices de las resistencias de carbón, pero por otro lado, este ruido se hace relevante en las etapas de baja señal (Y Alta ganancia).
> Sobre los transistores finales será despreciable.


 Gracias por el dato Fogonazo, así ya sé que puedo utilizar las de carbón cuando lo necesite.

  Aunque con pruebas que he hecho  con resistencias metal-film en cuanto a su potencia real (por lo menos en las que yo utilizo) comprobé que es bastante mayor de 1/4W, haciendo que disipara 0,794W (resistencia 1K05  1/4W Metal-film, resistencia real 1058Ω__ 29V__ 0.0274A) al minuto se coloco en 39º así estuvo más de dos horas en las que acabo en 45º. 

  Esto me da pie a pensar que las venden como 1/4W por su tamaño, pero son de 1/2W como mínimo y puedo utilizarlas como tal,  pues serian las mejores y ocuparían menos espacio.

  Una cosa que no tengo clara en cuanto a las de oxido metálico: Las pido como tal, pero he observado que los proveedores, unos las tienen catalogadas como  _“ignifugas”_ y otros  como _“resistencia fusible”_ no sé si son iguales, o solo parecidas, quien la haya utilizado sabrá, que *no* se queman con fuegos artificiales alargando su muerte, quemado la placa y todo lo que tenga cerca como las de carbón, ni se pone al rojo, haciendo también de las suyas, como las metal film.  

  Si se somete a más de lo que aguanta, *salta internamente como un fusible* sin más “parafernalia”, esto hace que no estropeen nada a su alrededor y que proteja “relativamente” el componente al que esta adosada. 

  La primera vez que tuve “conflicto” con ellas al reparar la etapa de un amigo, no tenía ni idea y después de dar bastantes vueltas, se me ocurrió medir una, pues era lo lógico después de lo que media, o mejor dicho, de lo que no media, no había nada visual que delatase que había muerto.


----------



## Fogonazo

Esa particularidad deriva de la forma de construcción, se parte de un cilindro de cerámica al que se le aplica una metalización.
Esa metalización se "Tornea" en forma de espiral retirando material hasta lograr el valor correcto, cuanto mas material se remueve mayor es el valor en Ohms.
Esto da como resultado una cinta metálica extremadamente fina (En espesor) y de un ancho inverso de acuerdo al valor en Ohms.
Una perfecta imitación de un fusible. 




Ver el archivo adjunto 97698​
Esta última es de carbón, pero sirve de ejemplo.
Al someterse a una corriente intensa, que no dio tiempo a que la resistencia se caliente y cambie de color, directamente se quemó como un fusible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese ruido que comentas se llama "Ruido de Johnson-Nyquist".
> Es correcto lo que dices de las resistencias de carbón, pero por otro lado, este ruido se hace relevante en las etapas de baja señal (Y Alta ganancia).


Sucede que el asunto con las de carbón no es taaan simple 
Hay otro tipo de ruido, llamado _excess noise_ en las resistencias de carbón y mejor conocido como *flicker noise* o _1/f noise_ que se produce cuando la resistencia está sujeta a una diferencia de potencial de corriente contínua, y muchas veces este ruido, que se dá en las resistencias de carbón, es mayor que el de Johnson... *tanto mayor cuanto mas tensión CC tenga aplicada la resistencia entre sus extremos*.

En un amplificador de audio, poner estas resistencias de carbón en la etapa de salida, donde van a estar sujetas a unos pocos mV en condición estática no hay demasiado problema, pero si se usan para polarizar el VAS o el par diferencial de entrada o cualquier otra sección que tenga polarización de CC a niveles medianamente altos, el problema comienza a hacerse notable.... al menos en los instrumentos.

Como de costumbre, habrá que saber elegir el tipo de R a usar según el caso y la performance necesaria, vamos.. que si se usa un TDA7377 poco importa que las R sean de metal-film o de carbón, pero si es necesario un pre de bajo ruido, el tema ya es mas complejo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sucede que el asunto con las de carbón no es taaan simple
> Hay otro tipo de ruido, llamado _excess noise_ en las resistencias de carbón y mejor conocido como *flicker noise* o _1/f noise_ que se produce cuando la resistencia está sujeta a una diferencia de potencial de corriente contínua, y muchas veces este ruido, que se dá en las resistencias de carbón, es mayor que el de Johnson... *tanto mayor cuanto mas tensión CC tenga aplicada la resistencia entre sus extremos*. . . . .



*! Juro que traté de recordar ese nombre ¡*, pero mi disco rígido mental debe estar fallando 

Tal ves el *Dr.Z* me saque de una duda, ¿ Estos eran las 2 únicas fuentes de ruido o había *2* mas ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! Juro que traté de recordar ese nombre ¡*, pero mi disco rígido mental debe estar fallando


Colesterolemia URGENTE!!!!!!!   



Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal ves el *Dr.Z* me saque de una duda, ¿ Estos eran las 2 únicas fuentes de ruido o había *2* mas ?


Fuentes de ruido hay MUCHAS!, pero de las que estamos conversando se llaman _fuentes de ruido intrínseco_, y si... hay dos mas (pongo todas pero las que faltan son las 3 y 4):


*Thermal Noise* (el ruido de Johnson).
Excess Noise
*Shot Noise*
*Popcorn noise* (o Burst Noise).
Para imformación mas profunda (y densa) que la de Wikipedia les recomiendo el Cap. 4 del libro _"Electronic Noise and Low Noise Design"_ de Peter J. Fish (Macmillan New Electronics) que tuve la suerte de comprar en Gales hace 20 años


----------



## Fogonazo

Gracias "Z" 

A Fogo "guta" el pochoclo (Salado o dulce)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Gracias "Z"


De nada!!!! es un placer!!!!



Fogonazo dijo:


> A Fogo "guta" el pochoclo (Salado o dulce)


Pero no creo que "te gute" el que viene con los electrones dando vuelta en la bolsa


----------



## crimson

A pedido de oscarcito_ale dejo los artículos sobre las potencias Crescendo de Elektor.
Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

Lo tengo funcionando desde el sábado pasado, los ratos que estoy en casa,  al ser el mismo circuito que utilice con una pareja, modificado a dos parejas de salida, no ha tenido ningún problema como era de esperar. 

Los pruebo con una tarjeta interna “Sound Blaster Audigy SE” normalita, que da menos señal aunque de mejor calidad que la que trae la placa del PC (se rompió un canal y tuve que poner esta) y cambie la resistencia de 470Ω  por una de 330Ω pues el amplificador tiene poca ganancia con el circuito original. No he tenido problemas ni oscilaciones.

Los condensadores que aconseja mica, puse Styroflex, también lo he tenido funcionando con cerámicos seleccionados con el capacimetro, para que fuesen lo más próximos posible al valor aconsejado y no hay problema.

La fuente de prueba da +- 52,4V con el amplificador conectado en reposo. El transformador es un toroide de 400W recuperado de un gabinete que me regalaron, con el bobinado a la tensión antigua de 220V y no a 230V  actual y 33+33V de salida, a eso sumamos que a mi casa llegan 238/240V da una tensión parecida a la que me marcan los  de salida 35+35V.

Lo he probado con +-27V y funciona perfectamente, creo que alimentarlo entre +- 40V y  +-50V sería lo razonable, mas de ese voltaje, que cada uno evalué lo que hace.

En fin, como decía en un post anterior, la placa es realmente pequeña para un amplificador de este tipo y además,   totalmente estable y funcional, por lo que es muy interesante donde falta espacio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En realidad le puse un "Me gusta" ... pero NO me gusta... *me ENCANTA!!!!!!*





Que belleza de amplificador!!!!!!   ​


----------



## crazysound

Genio!!!!


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias por los comentarios y “me gusta”… 
"…Gracioso el muñeco…”

Comentar algunos detalles de los transistores que he utilizado y que le pueden venir bien a alguien.
En La placa que monte aproveché los transistores que tenía a mano, utilice:
En el par diferencial 2N5401 en lugar de MPSA56.
De inversor BC639 en lugar de MPSA06 (modificando las pistas).
De sensor de bias 2N5551 en lugar de MPSA06.

Antes de montar esta versión, estuve tomando algunas medidas en la placa que monte con una pareja y BC546/56 con fuente de +-36V para orientarme en si  podía o no, conectarlo a la  fuente de +- 52,4V  viendo que en principio se podía,  conecte el amplificador y tome  medidas entre emisor y colector en el par diferencial (53,40V y 52,80V)  y en el inversor (45,40V) los voltajes no excedían el límite de los transistores y le inyecte música.
Estuvo funcionando toda una  mañana de domingo sin problemas  con un “pequeño descuido”, se me olvido regularle el bias para la nueva tensión y estuvo toda la sesión con 140mA de bias, lo comprobé después, al notar que el radiador estaba más caliente de lo normal. 
Modificando la placa se pueden utilizar perfectamente los BC546/56, aguantan 65V entre emisor y colector.


zombiesss dijo:


> De los MPSA nada de nada, siguen sin traer ninguno.


Mira si consigues: 2N5401__2N5551
Si no es así, coméntalo y vemos que hacer.


----------



## crazysound

Hola quercus10, yo usaría bd139 para el control del bias porque es más fácil su montaje.

Saludos..


----------



## killer0389

Hola amigo quisiera preguntarte si alguien ha usado los FQP50N06 en estos proyectos


----------



## Quercus

No sabria decirte, pues la mayoría de los que hacen algún amplificador no lo publican.
A parte de esto, el único amplificador de este hilo que funciona en cuasi-complementario es: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/668421/ _y para bastantes voltios mas de lo que aguantan los Mosfet que citas, además de un encapsulado distinto que habría que adaptar.
El resto son complementarios y tendrías que utilizar un Mosfet que hiciese pareja con el.  

El amplificador que esta en el primer post, seria adecuado por voltaje, si consigues un complementario tipo IRF9540 por ejemplo, y alimentas el amplificador como máximo con +30 0 -30V.


----------



## SERGIOD

__________________________________________________

*Edit:*​
Link´s a sucesivas actualizaciones que se han echo.

  Si no me he saltado alguno creo que son los siguientes:
  Amplificadores publicados por modelo, quercus10
  1º   50W Mosfet
  2º_   50W Mosfet rev.2_
  3º_   Harman Kardon _
  4º_   Harman Kardon rev. 2 con MPSAxx_
  5º   _Harman Kardon rev. 2 con MPSAxx sin puente_
  6º   _Harman Kardon rev. 2 con 2SC/A_
  7º   Ampeg  40
  8º   _Ampeg 4 mosfet_
  9º   _Ampeg 4 mosfet rev 2.1_
  10º _Ampeg 4 mosfet rev. 2.2_ 
  11º_Legeng 100W nueva version_[/quote]

_Que amplificador específicamente es el  mensaje numero 822_

Pregunto esto por que me perdí en tantas versiones; lo quiero saber para saber si lo subiste también en formato Pdf- Saludos cordiales de tu amigo *Sergio*
PD; Super buenas versiones y probadas al 100%


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias Sergio, esta publicado un poco más abajo, pero mejor lee desde el enlace que has puesto, hasta donde esta publicado el PDF, pues hay algunos aportes técnicos de Fogonazo y Dr. Zoidberg muy interesantes, que han salido a tema por este amplificador. 

En cuanto al número de versiones, es verdad que hay unas cuantas, pero las publicadas después de la lista que has puesto, creo, si no me he olvidado alguna,  que tienen número de versión para identificarlas como sugirió Fogonazo.

Para mayor orden, o más “comodidad…”,  habría que actualizar la lista.


----------



## foro666

voy  a iniciar un nuevo proyecto. Para ello utilizaré el amplificador subido por Crimson. Ya hice uno, pero no lo he puesto en funcionamiento con un altavoz decente. Se van aparcando proyectos por otros.

Y con un esquema del ampeg pegado al disipador. Todos los transistores al radiador, colocador por debajo de la placa. Como el que estoy acabando. Todavía le falta mucho trabajo.

Este amplificador me ha dado muy buen resultado en el multisim y además me dejo guiar por los alagos que sus constructores le han atribuido. Estimo que de todos los que están en este post es el que mejores cualidades tiene. Y supongo que se puede hacer un amplificador compacto de buena calidad con él.


----------



## Holas

Hola , quisiera saber , si es buena la idea de hacer el primer diseño del amplificador , para aprender a regular el bìas.
Si tengo que imprimir en .pdf tal cual està para utilizar el modo de planchado y si con un trafo de +-12v(Sin recitificar) , me servirìa para hacerlo funcionar.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Acuérdate de Cacho “si lo quemas aprendes…” Hay que aprender… no te acobardes y “p’alante…”

Para la impresión, todos los de este hilo están para imprimir y planchar, obsérvalos que ves las letras al revés.

En cuanto al voltaje, por algún lado crimson dijo a que voltaje mínimo funcionaba bien, pero no me acuerdo si fue en este hilo. Yo no lo he probado a menos de +-28V y va bien. +-17V rectificados aprox. no creo que te valga.


----------



## Quercus

A ver, parece que me confundí en el amplificador al que se refería y ahora veo, o creo ver, que es al amplificador del primer post,  la pregunta no está demasiado  clara, pero parece que es así.

Creí que se refería al amplificador al que alude  foro666 y pese en el Ampeg que posteo crimson. De ahí mi respuesta. 

De todas formas, no recuerdo ahora, haber conectado ese diseño, con un voltaje tan bajo, pero no sería descabellado que funcionase con ese voltaje. Cuestión de probar, total es muy barato de armar.


----------



## crimson

Holas dijo:


> y si con un trafo de +-12v(Sin recitificar) , me servirìa para hacerlo funcionar.



El Ampeg anda bien con + / - 16V, pero tenés que cambiar los zener que van al integrado por 12V 1W y las resistencias que los alimentan por 220 ohm 1/2 W. Por lo demás va a funcionar perfecto, pero no esperes más de 12W en 8 ohm y un poco más de 20W en 4 ohm... por ahí en vez de poner IRFP240/9240 usás IRF530/9530, son más económicos, para 12W sobran.
Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

quercus10 dijo:


> En cuanto al voltaje, por algún lado crimson  dijo a que voltaje mínimo funcionaba bien, pero no me acuerdo si fue en  este hilo. Yo no lo he probado a menos de +-28V y va bien. +-17V  rectificados aprox. no creo que te valga.



Sabia que lo había leído pero no me acordaba donde:


crimson dijo:


> Hola kokowala, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Hasta +25/-25V va bien, con menos potencia pero conservando sus buenas características. Si bajás de esa tensión aparte de bajar mucho la potencia no suena tan bien como con más tensión, de acuerdo a las pruebas que he hecho. Con 25+25 te puede dar un poco más de 25W sin problemas.
> Saludos C


Yo nunca lo probé con tan poco voltaje… es una caja de sorpresas este Ampeg.


----------



## crimson

Hola quercus, a propósito hice la prueba con una fuente de + / - 16V, y ví que el sonido distorsionaba a menos de 25V porque el integrado se quedaba sin alimentación, con las resistencias de 1K la tensión bajaba a + / - 6V y distorsionaba enseguida, así que le cambié los zener por 12V en vez de 15V y le recalculé la resistencia (220 ohm en vez de 1K) y anduvo excelente, estaba ahí el problema. Igual, usar un par de IRFPs 240/9240 para 10W me parece un despropósito. El transformador de 12 + 12 habría que usarlo rectificando media onda, para que le dé por lo menos 30 + 30 V, le agrega más filtrado y listo.
Ver el archivo adjunto 31419
Saludos C


----------



## chinoelvago

perdon si me desvio del  tema pero una vez probe eso de doblador de tension para el sinclaer del foro y se me exploto uno delos capacitores


----------



## crimson

No es un doblador, chinoelvago, es una fuente de alimentación con rectificación de media onda. El capacitor debe haberse suicidado porque estaba polarizado al revés o porque la tensión de trabajo sería muy inferior a la tensión rectificada.
En este caso sería una solución económica para que Holas pueda usar su transformador de 12+12, ya que en los extremos tiene 24VCA, puede sacar algo de 30+30V CC, que va a ser mejor que +/-16V para el amplificador.
Saludos C


----------



## chinoelvago

Bueno lo probare otra vez verificado bien ya que tengo varios trafo de 24  y como agregare un poco mas de filtrado 2 x 4700 por rama


----------



## solin

Disculpa crimson el primer preset es necesario?
gracias por tu atencion.


----------



## crazysound

Hola solin, no es necesario el preset, pero sí un potenciómetro para controlar el volumen.

Saludos..


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día a todos!

Llevo siguiendo este hilo hace muchos días, y ando deseoso de armar uno como etapa de potencia para guitarra eléctrica, algo de 40 a 50W +/- pues tengo una fuente que entrega +/-32VDC.

He simulado todos en Multisim, resultando más "estable" el Ampeg, por eso me animo a preguntar: ¿Será apropiado para el uso que quisiera darle?


Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Este es el uso que se le da a este amplificador:

http://www.thomann.de/es/ampeg_ba115_bass_combo.htm?gclid=CNKpu9ylwr0CFasEwwodxBYASQ 

  Y aunque sea par bajo te aseguro que amplifica los medios y agudos maravillosamente. Sera cuestión de colocarle un previo de guitarra. 

Algo nos podrá aportar crimson sobre ello, pues lo conoce más, yo solo lo conozco amplificando música y lo hace muy bien.


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día maestro!. 

Gracias por responder.

Es verdad, estuve mirando el link y el esquema eléctrico de ese combo, y si, parece que fue "creado" exclusivamente para instrumento, supongo que si en música en general "responde" bien, no debería haber problemas con la guitarra, desde luego, con el previo adecuado.

Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Efectivamente Pablo LB, no solamente lo usa la marca Ampeg sino que he reparado un Crate de guitarra con un circuito idéntico. Ambos decían por detrás algo como "saint Louis Design" o algo parecido, supongo que serán los verdaderos diseñadores del amplificador.
Saludos C


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día crimson, gracias por responder, entonces me animo a construirlo, recorreré las tiendas de electrónica para saber de que Mosfet disponen, y estaré fastidiando con mis consultas.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## crimson

Nomás con la idea de jorobar un rato hice este "miniampeg" con transistores IRF530 / 9530. Anda bien, pero recomiendo no pasar los 25W, tal vez alimentándolo a 24+24V y bajando las resistencias de los zener, en vez de 1K 2W a 470 ohm 2W. Necesita un disipador generoso, el encapsulado de los transistores es un poco chico y este amplificador trabaja con una corriente de reposo alta (50mA). También es imperioso no dejar "al aire" la entrada de audio porque puede oscilar feo, sí o sí probarlo con el potenciómetro de volumen. 

El circuito es más simple que el original, porque usé un sólo operacional, tiene un poco menos de ganancia pero suena bien igual, para algo hogareño sirve.

Dejo la disposición de componentes. La placa está en el .bmp a 150dpi, el tamaño es de 50mm x 60mm. No deja de ser un experimento, pero no pierde calidad.
Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

Otro más de la saga... 
Creo que estamos ante el amplificador más versionado del foro y todavía saldrán más, puedo asegurarlo…


----------



## Pablo LB

Excelente crimson!

Yo me animé por la versión 3 del MiniAmpeg (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/865484/), en dos tiendas donde pregunté acerca de los mosfet, sólo tienen los IRF530 e IRF9530, y según recomiendas, no seria bueno tratar de exigirles más de 25W... tal parece que tendré que conseguir "como sea" los IRFP240/9240 

Saludos!


----------



## crimson

Hola Pablo LB, sé que esos transistores son aguantadores, habría que agregarles un cooler, o en su defecto, usar dos en paralelo (habría que reformar la plaqueta), pero el sonido es bueno, tanto como los otros. ¿No tenía quercus10 una versión con 2 530 y 2 9530?
Saludos C


----------



## Pablo LB

Pues, la ventilación la tengo prevista, después de haber leído el artículo de Rod Elliot sobre amplificadores de guitarra, me quedó claro no escatimar en refrigeración, así que usaré un cooler pequeño directo al disipador, y uno grande para refrigerar todo lo demás, incluyendo el disipador de los Mosfets. 
¿Crees que será suficiente como para exigir más de 25W (sólo cuando sea necesario) a una pareja de IRF530/9530?

Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Quercus posteó acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/#post511315
uno con 530/9530, habría que preguntarle cuánto tira...
Saludos C


----------



## Pablo LB

crimson dijo:


> Quercus posteó acá:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/#post511315
> uno con 530/9530, habría que preguntarle cuánto tira...
> Saludos C



Acabo de simularlo, según Multisim, tira 44W antes del recorte, alimentándolo con +/-32V, entrada de 800mv.



Interesante, no parece costar mucho como para "ensayarlo", además de ser muy simple y atractivo.

Lo que llama mi atención es que el MiniAmpeg, en la simulación, tira 52W y con menor THD, alimentándolo igual con +/-32V, entrada de 400mv.



Esa "diferencia" será posible en la "realidad"?

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Pablo LB dijo:


> Lo que llama mi atención es que el MiniAmpeg, en la simulación, tira 52W y con menor THD, alimentándolo igual con +/-32V, entrada de 400mv.


  Es perfectamente posible, además, el Ampeg tiene más ganancia. La simpleza de uno es incomparable con el circuito mucho más elaborado del otro. Funcionar funciona bien, comprobado, depende del amplificador que queramos montar.

  Hay una _versión con Mosfet pequeños_, que mejor lee el post y algunos siguientes de cómo fue, quizá te interese…


----------



## Pablo LB

quercus10 dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> Es perfectamente posible, además, el Ampeg tiene más ganancia. La simpleza de uno es incomparable con el circuito mucho más elaborado del otro. Funcionar funciona bien, comprobado, depende del amplificador que queramos montar.
> 
> Hay una _versión con Mosfet pequeños_, que mejor lee el post y algunos siguientes de cómo fue, quizá te interese…



Buen día Quercus!

Si, recuerdo haberlo "visto", lo he leído nuevamente, es muy interesante (como todos tus trabajos), en mi caso me limitaría la construcción de éste, el hecho que por éstos lares sólo venden resistencias de 1/2W a más grandes, el PCB es bastante pequeño (muy atractivo), quizá tenga que sobre-dimensionarlo si no consigo componentes pequeños o Mosfets más resistentes para hacer la otra versión MiniAmpeg de sólo dos Mosfets. 

En cuanto a los puntos que mencionaste, pues estoy de acuerdo, me parece que estamos hablando de diferencias de eficiencia entre un diseño y otro, pero todos son muy estables en la simulación, no dudo que en la realidad sean muy buenos también, lo has comprobado a lo largo de todo el hilo.

Creo que estoy padeciendo lo mismo que muchos otros foristas, con tantos diseños tan buenos y a disposición, ¡no se cual hacer! y peor aún no pudiendo conseguir los elementos adecuados, en última instancia dependerá de ello, de los materiales que pueda conseguir... 

Gracias por las recomendaciones y la información, en cuanto compre los materiales mostraré los avances, mientras tanto retomaré la practica con los PCB al estilo tradicional, hace varios años que armo circuitos en placas universales (las que vienen agujereadas), para éste caso utilizaré el ácido, tinta indeleble, punzón y taladro. 

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Pablo LB dijo:


> Gracias por las recomendaciones y la información, en cuanto compre los materiales mostraré los avances, mientras tanto retomaré la practica con los PCB al estilo tradicional, hace varios años que armo circuitos en placas universales (las que vienen agujereadas), para éste caso utilizaré el ácido, tinta indeleble, punzón y taladro.
> Saludos!


  ¿Lo de hacer los PCB’s  asi, es por “maltratarte”…? 

  Seguro que tienes un buen motivo para no utilizar la plancha…

  Solo si no te importa colocar las resistencias de 1/2W verticales, podrías utilizar uno como este, si quieres utilizar dos parejas y elegir el encapsulado que mejor te venga:


----------



## guillecba

Hola, volviendo a los Harman Kardon, he armado hace un tiempo la versión con 2sc 2sa y funciona muy bién. Para el que tenga ganas de armarlo, no dude en hacerlo que no se va a arrepentir.
Con la salida de auriculares de cualquier equipo ya funciona pero es mejor poner un pre.
Algunas fotos:



















Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Me alegro de que te guste el amplificador. ¡¡Muy bien ese montaje!! 

El amplificador funciona en todos los aspectos perfectamente, además, es bastante simple de armar y utiliza componentes corrientes.

En la ultima versión,  aumente algo la ganancia sin problemas  de establilidad. 
Hace un tiempo en una prueba con la versión de una pareja, buscando un poco sus limites, para saber como se comportaria en puente, cambie el IRFP9240 por IRFP9140, alimentado creo con +-46V a 4Ω bien refrigerado y no hubo ningún problema. 

En cuanto haga las modificaciones,  publicare  dos variantes  en la versión de dos parejas, para BCxxx  y  2SC_A.


----------



## Pablo LB

quercus10 dijo:


> ¿Lo de hacer los PCB’s  asi, es por “maltratarte”…?
> 
> Seguro que tienes un buen motivo para no utilizar la plancha…
> 
> Solo si no te importa colocar las resistencias de 1/2W verticales, podrías utilizar uno como este, si quieres utilizar dos parejas y elegir el encapsulado que mejor te venga: ...



Hola quercus! Pues nunca intenté hacer el método de transferencia, el modo que mencioné es el que me enseñaron en la secundaria... de todos modos no podré ensayar por ahora el método de plancha, pues no encontré placa virgen, ni siquiera encontré aisladores apropiados, la única tienda de electrónica "mejor abastecida" en mi ciudad, hace varios días que no abre-atiende (cosa rara), de todos modos estoy guardando el PCB que compartes hasta tener la oportunidad de hacerlo, muchas gracias por ello.

Pero no podía quedarme con las ganas de probar por primera vez un amplificador Mosfet, así que utilicé placa universal y armé tu primer diseño. El resultado, según mi oreja, es más "suave" que el amplificador puente que estaba utilizando, basado en dos SK3875 

Ojalá pueda construir pronto la versión Ampeg cuyo PCB mostraste último, encontré en una tienda los IRPF240/9240, pero su aspecto me pareció dudoso, incluso tienen dos tipos diferentes de encapsulado, bueno, no sé de eso...

En fin, estoy satisfecho con éste Amplificador Mosfet "simple", sencillo de armar y suena MUY BIEN, adjunto fotos del amplificador junto al resto de mi Amplificador de guitarra DIY aún en proceso.

Gracias y saludos cordiales!


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola:
estoy confundido, existe una versión del Harman Kardon, con un solo par de IRFP9240/240 y BCxxx??? ya estoy mareado


----------



## guillecba

quercus10 dijo:


> Me alegro de que te guste el amplificador. ¡¡Muy bien ese montaje!!



Gracias quercus!



Iván Francisco dijo:


> Hola:
> estoy confundido, existe una versión del Harman Kardon, con un solo par de IRFP9240/240 y BCxxx??? ya estoy mareado



No que yo haya visto.
Me parece que quercus va a publicar justamente una nueva version con BCxxx que todavía no existe y además con dos parejas de mosfet.


----------



## Quercus

Iván Francisco dijo:


> …estoy confundido, existe una versión del Harman Kardon, con un solo par de IRFP9240/240 y BCxxx??? ya estoy mareado


  El publicado _aquí_  es con MPSAxx, pero el que sale en la foto es con BCxxx lo explicaba en el post: 


quercus10 dijo:


> Las fotos son del que yo arme, idéntico al que posteo pero con BCxxx y MPSAxx


  El MPSAxx que utilice fue de sensor de bias, para que el ruteado fuese mas fácil. Con él,  han sido las pruebas alimentado a +-52V para asegurarme de que funciona bien con esos transistores.
  No está publicado, pero si alguien lo necesita puedo buscarlo…


Pablo LB dijo:


> … estoy satisfecho con éste Amplificador Mosfet "simple", sencillo de armar y suena MUY BIEN, adjunto fotos del amplificador junto al resto de mi Amplificador de guitarra DIY aún en proceso.
> Gracias y saludos cordiales!


  Mi admiración Pablo, nunca he utilizado ese tipo de placas y en mi ignorancia no sé, si me atrevería…

  La plancha es como todo  lo que se aprende, lleva algo de tiempo cogerle el “tacto” pero una vez lo has cogido, es “coser y cantar…” y no utilizaras esa  placa perforada, más que para  *circuitos de prueba y simples*.


----------



## solin

Solo como anecdota: mi intencion es armar el ampeg 40 que amablemente proporciono el amigo vengador crimson.
Me dirigi a una reconocida tienda y pregunte por los mosfet, pero me dieron el precio de $309.49 + imp y como lo quiero stereo pues serian $1,436.05 pesos mexicanos mas todo lo demas, con ese precio mejor no compre nada jaja.
llegando a casa me di cuenta que anote IRF9240 en lugar de IRFP9240 que cuesta $35.35 mas iva
jaja el caro quien sabe que sera. si sere


----------



## Quercus

Fijate en la hoja de datos, asi por encima y a mi parecer son perfectamente compatibles. Parece una evolución del otro con mas poder de disipación y menos Rds(on).


Iván Francisco dijo:


> Hola:
> estoy confundido, existe una versión del Harman Kardon, con un solo par de IRFP9240/240 y BCxxx??? ya estoy mareado


  Encontré el archivo y lo he retocado para que todos sean BCxxx.


----------



## solin

abusando de su amabilidad me podrian despejar 2 dudas:
quiero armar el ampeg 40 stereo, 1o. puedo poner los dos en una misma plaquita o es mejor hacerlos independientes o es igual?.
2o. el TL072 es estereo, la mitad esta como preamplificador y la otra mitad pues no se bien para que sirve..bueno mi duda es si debo ponerle uno en cada cicuito (hacerlo stereo) y si le quiero poner tonos le puedo poner otro o sea 3.
perdonen mi ignorancia, agradezco su atencion.


----------



## Quercus

¡Hola Ivan!,  Aquí tienen los archivos.

  Me gustaría pedir un pequeño *“por favor”* a cambio:

  Ver… no digo muchas… pero algunas  fotos… de los  amplificadores que montan…

  Los trabajos hechos,  son la culminación y la satisfacción de TODOS, en lo que  hacemos *aquí…*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

quercus10 dijo:


> Me gustaría pedir un pequeño *“por favor”* a cambio:
> 
> Ver… no digo muchas… pero algunas  fotos… de los  amplificadores que montan…
> 
> Los trabajos hechos,  son la culminación y la satisfacción de TODOS, en lo que  hacemos *aquí…*


  
En verdad, es muy feo ver que mucha gente hace uso de la infinidad de diseños que has publicado para la comunidad y NADIE acerca un par de fotos y comentarios... y solo lo hace cuando tienen problemas. La verdad es que eso es MUY FEO...


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias “Ezavalla”  permíteme… que esta vez me refiera a ti de esta forma, pues todavía  leo, “Dr. Zoidberg” pero pienso “Ezavalla”.

  Estuve tentado varias veces de borrar el mensaje,  por si daba la idea de “afán de  protagonismo…”, solo pretendo comprobar, *que esos diseños le gustan a “alguien” por eso los monta  y funcionan por ahí…*

  “…CREO,  que no hay nada más bonito en un hobby, que tener con quien *compartirlo…”*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

quercus10 dijo:


> Estuve tentado varias veces de borrar el mensaje,  por si daba la idea de “afán de  protagonismo…”, solo pretendo comprobar, *que esos diseños le gustan a “alguien” por eso los monta  y funcionan por ahí…*
> “…CREO,  que no hay nada más bonito en un hobby, que tener con quien *compartirlo…”*


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos en lo lindo que es compartir un hobby, y por eso hice el comentario: tu pedido NO TIENE que entenderse como que "estas pidiendo que te den las gracias"; lo que vos estás compartiendo con tus diseños es MUCHO MAS que un PCB, por que en ellos hay aplicadas un montón de técnicas que son de extrema utilidad... y esa enseñanza la estás dando gratis a quien quiera tomarla...y por eso sostengo que es MUY FEO usar en provecho propio lo que el maestro enseñó, y ni siquiera volver a decir algo como:


> "Mire estas fotos Profe!!!! Lo que usted me enseñó me salió perfecto y me ayudó a tener un ampli que no podía comprar... y ahora comparto lo que hice para que los demás no tengan dudas!!!"


Pero nó... es más facil llevarse el PDF con el diseño de PCB, armarlo, tal vez venderlo por ahí y ni siquiera poner un "me gusta " 

En fin... ya se me saltó la chaveta...


----------



## Quercus

solin dijo:


> abusando de su amabilidad me podrian despejar 2 dudas:
> quiero armar el ampeg 40 stereo, 1o. puedo poner los dos en una misma plaquita o es mejor hacerlos independientes o es igual?.
> 2o. el TL072 es estereo, la mitad esta como preamplificador y la otra mitad pues no se bien para que sirve..bueno mi duda es si debo ponerle uno en cada cicuito (hacerlo stereo) y si le quiero poner tonos le puedo poner otro o sea 3.
> perdonen mi ignorancia, agradezco su atencion.



Mil perdones Solin, por no haber contestado antes.

Puedes montarlos como quieras. Solos o en “amor y compañía” siempre que no se junte, pistas que no se pueden juntar.

Si no tienes conocimientos para modificar el circuito,  mejor móntalo tal como esta  y luego agrégale un buen Previo. Hay varios muy buenos en el foro, tendrás un equipo, igual o superior a muchos comerciales.


----------



## Holas

Còmo serìa la conexiòn al parlante ?
Porque me genera esa duda el diseño...

Ver el archivo adjunto 108302


----------



## Quercus

El positivo del parlante a la salida del amplificador “OUT” y el negativo del parlante al punto central de la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## Quercus

Lo prometido es deuda…

Únicamente quiero comentar, que en este caso solo son validos BC546 y BC556. 
  Para quien tenga curiosidad de cómo quedo, armado con MPSAxx,  _aquí _ y _aquí_ tiene unas fotos.


----------



## Holas

Còmo es que tengo que diseñar el esquemàtico para el transformador con +-16v

Con èste mètodo?

Ver el archivo adjunto 31419

Porque ahì , se hace en una sola rama... y yo tengo 2 ramas , màs la que serìa masa(Es decir 3 cables).

Ya casi tengo terminada la plaqueta 

del Harman Kardon rev. 2 con MPSAxx

Y como apenas la tenga terminada , quiero probarlo , pregunto...


----------



## Quercus

Holas dijo:


> Còmo es que tengo que diseñar el esquemàtico para el transformador con +-16v
> Con èste mètodo?


  Si te refieres a que tienes un transformador con  un secundario de 16V + 16V, o sea 32V con punto central, o dos bobinas de 16V cada una, ese esquema no deberías utilizarlo.
  Deberías utilizar un esquema con rectificación de onda completa y tendrías una fuente en continua de aprox.  + 22,5  0V   -22,5V.
  Siempre va a funcionar mejor que una fuente con rectificación de media onda, que es la que propones,  aunque tengas el doble de voltaje.


----------



## Holas

Còmo tendrìa que conectar la làmpara  para probar el ampli?.
Porque en el threard de Fogonazo , es en serie , pero serie en base a què rama?


----------



## Fogonazo

Holas dijo:


> Còmo tendrìa que conectar la làmpara  para probar el ampli?.
> Porque en el threard de Fogonazo , es en serie , pero serie en base a què rama?



Creo que  prestaste atención cuando leíste 

Ver el archivo adjunto 84899​


----------



## Holas

Con +- 17 volts (ya rectificados ) , asi es como esta encendida.... la lamparita es de 40w


----------



## Fogonazo

Holas dijo:


> Con +- 17 volts (ya rectificados ) , asi es como esta encendida.... la lamparita es de 40w



Parece estar OK


----------



## Holas

Los disipadores ni siquiera están tibios , sobre que resistencias tendría que medir el offset?.

Hice ésta versión:

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/index17.html#post650262_


----------



## Quercus

El Offset se mide sobre la salida del amplificador con la entrada en corto.


  ¿Te estarás refiriendo al “bias”?


  Si esto no lo tienes claro, mejor vuelve a darle otra leída al tutorial de fogonazo, al que aludías antes


----------



## Holas

El offset , no se mide entre gnd y la salida del amplificador ?.
Yo lo que tengo que hacer es medir las resistencias de los emisores de los transistores de potencia y que me den menos de 300 mv , no ?


----------



## Quercus

Vamos por partes:
  Primero preguntaste 


Holas dijo:


> … sobre que resistencias tendría que medir el offset?.


  Te conteste: 


quercus10 dijo:


> El Offset se mide sobre la salida del amplificador con la entrada en corto.
> ¿Te estarás refiriendo al “bias”?



  Lo siguiente esta contestado:


Holas dijo:


> El offset , no se mide entre gnd y la salida del amplificador ?


  La salida del amplificador siempre se mide con GND,  por eso no lo puse en mi contestación.


Holas dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo que hacer es medir las resistencias de los emisores de los transistores de potencia y que me den menos de 300 mv , no ?


 *¿300mV? que barbaridad    * 300mV sobre una resistencia de 0,22Ω tienes una corriente de 1,36A, *un clase “A” *
  Te tienen que dar como máximo *100mA,*  o lo que es lo mismo, una caída de tensión sobre una resistencia de *0,22Ω* de *22mV, *o algo menos,  si quieres menos calor.  
Depende también del radiador que le coloques.


----------



## solin

quercus10 dijo:


> Mil perdones Solin, por no haber contestado antes.
> 
> Puedes montarlos como quieras. Solos o en “amor y compañía” siempre que no se junte, pistas que no se pueden juntar.
> 
> Si no tienes conocimientos para modificar el circuito,  mejor móntalo tal como esta  y luego agrégale un buen Previo. Hay varios muy buenos en el foro, tendrás un equipo, igual o superior a muchos comerciales.



Muchas gracias, me cuesta trabajo pues yo tome curso de radio y television hace 30 años
de bulbos y no continue estudiando. Me he tardado en hacerlo pues quiero entenderlo.
Aprovechando: le quito el primer preset en los dos circuitos y en ese lugar conectare el preamplificador verdad?
Gracias por su paciencia.


----------



## crimson

solin dijo:


> Aprovechando: le quito el primer preset en los dos circuitos y en ese lugar conectare el preamplificador verdad?



Hola solin, yo no quitaría el preset, te estás arriesgando a una oscilación, de paso te sirve para ajustar el nivel correcto sin saturación a máxima señal de preamplificador. Tanto espacio no ocupa...
Saludos C


----------



## angel36

Como siempre GRACIAS por publicar sus trabajos quercus y crimson 

En este caso vamos con fotos del Ampli de 50 con mosfet 







use una placa de baquelita que tenia por ahi ... es mi primer circuito con estas placas quedan muy buenas









Mucho no hay para agregar, esta casi todo dicho de este ampli.....

Solo me queda terminar unos detalles con la fuente de alimentación, poner a punto la criatura  y les cuento como quedo jajaj...

Saludos al foro.


----------



## angel36

Bueno acabo de terminar las pruebas del ampli, en verdad muy conforme con el "pequeño maton" jajaja.

Increíble el desempeño del pequeñín este.

Una vez mas....
 gracias quercus por los aportes...!!!!

 En la agenda quedan otros amplis de este tema.

Entre ellos uno crimson.....  quedara para cuando consiga dinero extra, por lo pronto con este quedo mas que conforme.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Quercus

Me han sugerido varias veces que postease una fuente con PCB para alimentar el 50W que da nombre al hilo. 

Ante otra sugerencia hace poco, he diseñado un PCB para alimentar, dos etapas y previo, crossovers… o sea +-15V.

 La potencia del transformador, seria la aconsejable para trabajar con altavoces de 4Ω que serian 100W entre las dos etapas.

He creido conveniente no incluir el puente rectificador en el PCB:
  1º Varían mucho unos de otros y no se cual van a conseguir.
  2º Cualquier puente de 8/10A ya dispone de un taladro pasante y podemos colocándolo fuera, atornillado a un radiador o/y  al chasis y se refrigera mucho mejor. 

He observado, que por lo menos aquí, la diferencia de precio entre un puente rectificador de 12A y otro de 25/50A no es mucha, por lo que si el diseño lo admite utilizo estos últimos.

Espero que algo así, cumpla con las necesidades:


----------



## osk_rin

quercus.
Muy buena fuente, en mi opinión sería buena idea usar una bornera de tres polos a la salida de la fuente para los preamplificadores, ya que sería más cómodo conectar un par de ellos y muy fácilmente. También hace falta la máscara de componentes para ponérsela a la plaquita y que se vea bonita XD

edit:
al parecer si entran las borneras imprimiré para probar.


----------



## Quercus

Gracias por comentar.

  El diseño está pensado, para un simple estéreo con previo. Si hay más necesidad, en el conector molex del primer circuito se pueden colocar 2 cables de poca sección por contacto…

  Indudablemente todo es mejorable o adaptable a los gustos de cada uno… así que, deseo concedido.

  También posteo la máscara de la fuente anterior. Si algún moderador fuese tan amable de colocarla con ella.


----------



## chacarock

maestro quercus, cuanta dádiva, muchísimas gracias, a este lo tengo pendiente hace rato, pensado para un amplificador de bajo, estoy con el fender frontman del foro haciendo pruebas, pronto se vendrá el pequeñín, gracias por todos sus aportes, saludos


----------



## Quercus

¡Hola chacarock!

  Me alegra ver  que toda esa *“dádiva”* sea funcional y aprovechable. Por  _aquí_  y por  _aquí _ comente algo de lo que pensaba de ese tema. 

  Viendo que tiene buena acogida, en cuanto pueda hare una modificación basada en ella, para  utilizarla con el Harman Kardon y con el Ampeg.

P.D. Para maestro me falta muuuuucho...


----------



## foro666

En el ampli que hice del rotel ra02 de mnicolau. Para el preamplificador utilizé los 7815 y 7915.
La tensión final que yo tenía en continua, ya que aproveche un toroide que tenía por ahi, en teoría de 21v de salida en alterna, medida me daba 32v continua (+32 0 -32). Y me pasaba que se me fundía uno de ellos, no me acuerdo cual. Creo que la tensión máxima está en torno a los 35v. Al principio funcionaba, pero en pocos encendidos se fundia.

Al final realicé la fuente de 15v con un transistor (por ejemplo bd139-40) y un zener. El esquema está en la documentación del ra02 o en el tema del mismo que puso mnicolau.

Tambien se puede ver en una versión que ha realizado quercus10, en la que bajaba la tensión a 15v en el mismo pcb del ampeg.

Sinceramente con los 70XX, el circuito es más sencillo y está mejor. Puede que mis bichitos no fuesen muy buenos. Simplemente les comento por si les ocurre lo mismo.


----------



## osk_rin

foro666 dijo:


> En el ampli que hice del rotel ra02 de mnicolau. Para el preamplificador utilizé los 7815 y 7915.
> 
> Creo que la tensión máxima está en torno a los 35v. Al principio funcionaba, pero en pocos encendidos se fundia.
> 
> Al final realicé la fuente de 15v con un transistor (por ejemplo bd139-40) y un zener. El esquema está en la documentación del ra02 o en el tema del mismo que puso mnicolau.
> 
> Tambien se puede ver en una versión que ha realizado quercus10, en la que bajaba la tensión a 15v en el mismo pcb del ampeg.



Ni el 7815 aguanta los 30v estabas abusando de esos pobres, y efectivamente es mas conveniente hacer transistor y zener


----------



## foro666

El datasheet que pones es de National Semiconductor. En él, pone que la tensión mínima para mantener los 15v es de 17v de entrada. Yo entiendo que ese valor de 23v se refiere a lo aconsejado. En el principio del datasheet hace referencia a unos 35v máximos.

En el datasheet que te pongo, que es de Fairchild, pone claramente que para 15v, la máxima tensión permitida son 35v.

En el anterior post, hablé de memoria. Pero, por curiosidad, lo he buscado. 

Puede que otros fabricantes toleren más tensión. Además alimentarlo con 30v no debería traer problemas. Aunque yo si los tuve.


----------



## Quercus

Esta tabla me la proporcionaron hace mucho y siempre he tenido entendido que:

  Regulador      Tensión mín.   Tensión Max.
  7805________ 8V________                          25V
  7806________ 9V________                          25V
  7808_______                      11V________                        25V
  7810_______                      13V________                        28V
  7812_______                      15V________                        30V
  7815_______                      18V________                        30V
  7818_______                      21V________                        33V
  7822_______                      25V________                        36V
  7824_______                      27V________                        38V

  Puede ocurrir lo de siempre,  han bajado la calidad y por ende el margen de trabajo.

*Ciñéndome a esto*, nunca he tenido problemas, igual me toco la lotería, pero si fue así, me tocó muchas veces y aun me sigue tocando.

Es por esto, que la fuente que postee mas arriba los lleva.


----------



## osk_rin

Ya solo por agregar, He visto una fuente que utiliza una resistencia de 5W en serie con la entrada de alimentacion al 78XX para que aguanten mas


----------



## crimson

A mí me cansaron los reguladores 78XX, hace rato hago fuentes de este estilo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 43029

Ver el archivo adjunto 43030


Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

osk_rin dijo:


> Ya solo por agregar, He visto una fuente que utiliza una resistencia de 5W en serie con la entrada de alimentacion al 78XX para que aguanten mas
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110900



El problema de esto es que si por algún motivo se desconecta el consumo, puedes "Fritar" el 78xx por exceso de tensión.


----------



## osk_rin

Fogonazo dijo:


> El problema de esto es que si por algún motivo se desconecta el consumo, puedes "Fritar" el 78xx por exceso de tensión.



Quiza sea tonto el razonamiento, pero si se le agregan unas resistencias a la salida, como las que se agregan para descargar los capacitores de la fuente? así siempre habria una "carga" a la salida


----------



## Fogonazo

osk_rin dijo:


> Quiza sea tonto el razonamiento, pero si se le agregan unas resistencias a la salida, como las que se agregan para descargar los capacitores de la fuente? así siempre habria una "carga" a la salida



*NO* estas equivocado, Eso sería efectivo, pero poco ecológico 

La energía disponible del transformador hay que cuidarla y emplearla donde se debe, y no calentando unas resistencias


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola:
esto suena mas "ecológico" que la resistencia y zéner?


----------



## Fogonazo

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo:
> esto suena mas "ecológico" que la resistencia y zéner?




Estábamos hablando de una eventual resistencia de carga para evitar que la tensión sobre la entrada del regulador se "Dispare" en el caso de que se desconecte la carga.


Sobre tu esquema.
Un esquema regulador con zener bien calculado, puede trabajar de forma directa con tensiones altas y sin la necesidad de agregar un regulador integrado "Extra"


----------



## Iván Francisco

Si, de acuerdo con respecto a la resistencia de carga. 
Ya me respondiste cual esquema elegirías para regular....pero...y en cuanto al "ruido", los 78XX, serían mas efectivos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Iván Francisco dijo:


> ...pero...y en cuanto al "ruido", los 78XX, serían mas efectivos?


Los mas "efectivos" con el ruido son los LM317/337 con el cap de desacople en la resistencia de abajo y con una configración tipo Π (C-R-C) en los filtros. El unico problema es asegurarse de conseguir los 317/337 que sean originales, por que si nó... no hay garantía de nada.

Algo como esto:


----------



## crimson

¡Y acuérdense del LM317 Calculator!

http://www.electronics-lab.com/articles/LM317/

Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

¡¡...No me he podido resistir...!!


----------



## chacarock

quercus10 dijo:


> ¡Hola chacarock!
> 
> Me alegra ver que toda esa *“dádiva”* sea funcional y aprovechable. Por _aquí_ y por _aquí _comente algo de lo que pensaba de ese tema.
> 
> Viendo que tiene buena acogida, en cuanto pueda hare una modificación basada en ella, para utilizarla con el Harman Kardon y con el Ampeg.
> 
> P.D. Para maestro me falta muuuuucho...


 
por supuesto, eso ni que hablar, documentare el armado, ademas seguro voy a necesitar algún consejo durante el armado, asi que pasare por aquí seguido, ahora estoy con dos placas RCA130watts, para un amigo, termino ese y arranco con el transformador para el ampeg, saludos y muchas gracias, (Genio)

pd: la principal característica de la genialidad es umildad


----------



## Fogonazo

Se me adelantó el Dr.Z.

Como comenta los LM3xx son sustancialmente menos "Ruidosos" que los LM7xxx, amén de que entregan mayor corriente.

Un esquema como el que publicó el Dr.Z, es muy cercano a lo máximo que se puede lograr con reguladores integrados respecto a bajo ruido.

Por otro lado, hay que evitar la paranoia desmedida.
Estamos hablando de ruidos muy alejados de la capacidad de audición.
Cualquier regulador del tipo LM7xxx podrá alimentar perfectamente y sin inconvenientes al 99,5% de los previos publicados en el Foro.


----------



## osk_rin

Despues de toda la variedad de fuentes, esta es como la que publico crimson y ya la han integrado en divesas fuentes:
Ver el archivo adjunto 28840

Funciona bien y sin ruidos ya tiene mucho que la utilizo.. ah y mas barata que la de lm317 

Edit:
Este esuema lo publico mnicolau, en etema de el amplificador y pre HI-FI Rotel. Y Si requiere disipador..


----------



## crazysound

Muy linda osk_rin, necesitan disipador los BD?

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

osk_rin dijo:


> Despues de toda la variedad de fuentes, esta es como la que publico crimson y ya la han integrado en divesas fuentes...
> Funciona bien y sin ruidos ya tiene mucho que la utilizo.. ah y mas barata que la de lm317


 Una fuente así  es la que utilizo en las pruebas,  cuando necesito +-15V. 

  Cuando la hice fue en fin de semana, fue matar “moscas a cañonazos”  solo tenia TIP35/36 a mano.  

Creo que el SOA no habra que analizarlo.

Puede que acabe integrado en la fuente para el 50W, el Harman Kardon  y el Ampeg. 
Asi habra dende elegir, como en las versiones de los amplificadores.


----------



## Pablo LB

Buenas noches!

Estuve haciendo la Rev.3 del MiniAmpeg (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/865484/), por fin logré hacer el PCB con la plancha.

Aún me falta colocar los Mosfets de potencia que no consigo, tal parece que probaré con IRF530/9530, tampoco consigo los variables multivuelta, me estoy animando por probar con resistencias fijas... y hablando de resistencias, todas de 1/2W, así que algunas "paraditas" y otras "apretaditas"  ...

Mientras revisaba el montaje he notado que en lugar de la Resistencia de 39Ω que va conectada el condensador de 330pF, la imagen para el montaje muestra una resistencia de 330Ω, y pues me motivó a preguntar si esto es un "error" o una modificación? Adjunto la imagen que menciono resaltando la resistencia indicada.

Dejo unas fotos de como va quedando mi montaje con las "cosas" que se consiguen por aqui ...  Desde luego que gran parte de lo feo que se ve es culpa mía 

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Quercus

Pablo LB dijo:


> ...la imagen para el montaje muestra una resistencia de 330Ω, y pues me motivó a preguntar si esto es un "error" o una modificación?...


El valor es correcto.
Esperamos noticias de la puesta en marcha...


----------



## Pablo LB

quercus10 dijo:


> El valor es correcto.
> Esperamos noticias de la puesta en marcha...



Buen día Quercus! Gracias por responder.

De acuerdo entonces, es una modificación 

Lo estuve simulando y ya entendí que es para calibrar el offset.

En unos días más debería terminarlo y probarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Aquí les presento una fuente, que va bien para alimentar dos etapas del tipo Ampeg 4 Mosfet (Cualquiera de ellos)  _Harman Kardon-D_,  _Legend_, o similar, con su previo correspondiente y que permite colocar 4Ω en la salida.
Si se quiere, se pueden utilizar BD139/140 colocandolos girados.


----------



## acusticaysonidos

Quercus faltaria el pcb del pre-amplificador y proteccion y cartón lleno, sos un moustro por tu entrega desmedida en cuanto a los aportes desinteresados muchas gracias, de esta parte se valora


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias.


acusticaysonidos dijo:


> Quercus faltaria el pcb del pre-amplificador y proteccion y cartón lleno, sos un moustro por tu entrega desmedida en cuanto a los aportes desinteresados muchas gracias, de esta parte se valora


Puse una protección _aquí _con uPC1237, a la que por cierto, hay que girar el zener que va en serie con el 1N4007 y colocarlo en anti-serie, del cual no publique el PCB por el engorro de tener que conseguir un Relé que pueda encajar ahí. Solo publique la disposición de elementos, *que sé*, ayuda a quien le interesa, para diseñar uno propio.

Y otra _aquí _a petición de @AntonioAA. Las dos funcionan de maravilla.
  Los dos esquemas posteados por Dr. Zoidberg,  el segundo en colaboración con crimson.

No tengo ningún problema en postear las protecciones que tengo hechas, pero como digo, el problema está en conseguir los relés que encajen en las placas.

En cuanto a los previos, como me gusta utilizar bi-amplificación y el PC de fuente de sonido apenas los utilizo y si lo hago, es sin regulación de tonos. 

Hace un tiempo, empecé con el PCB, de un diseño del Dr. Jagodic. Lo he estado afinando (está prácticamente con el diseño definitivo) pero aun *no lo he probado*. 

Como siempre hice varios diseños, pues quiero tener *un PCB propio*, *de un buen previo* que se adapte al tipo de montaje que en ese momento, tenga entre manos y a los componentes que consigo por aquí, por si en algún montaje, decido/necesito utilizarlo. 

Y para acompañarlo, tengo diseñado un selector de cuatro entradas con relés, una de ellas para PHONO del mismo autor del previo, todo integrado en la misma placa. 

Quedaría montar algún diseño de los que tengo hechos para probarlo, si todo va bien *pedir permiso* a su diseñador para poder publicarlo, pero por ahora imposible, por el tiempo del que dispongo. Aunque puede que al final tenga que montar todo, para que funcione en compañia de este.

P.D. El PC es comodísimo como fuente de sonido, pero la calidad de la tarjeta integrada no es demasiado alta si queremos afinar, por lo que estoy por comprar una tarjeta como esta o similar y poder disponer de calidad, aparte de la comodidad de ahora.


----------



## Quercus

Llevo un tiempo desconectado del trabajo manual en mis proyectos, por falta de tiempo y quiero empezar pronto de nuevo, aunque sea a pequeños ratos.

Lo que no he dejado totalmente, ha sido el “Eagle”.
  -Algunos pequeños diseños para utilizarlos de forma portátil utilizando una o dos baterías de 12V y un adaptador bluetooth para utilizarlos con el móvil o la tableta.

-Me intereso el diseño de Dr. Zoidberg con TDA7274 a doble cara.  Hace un tiempo, había visto un diseño con el mismo TDA para tri-amplificar del Dr. Jagodic  y me propuse *hacer uno estéreo y compacto a una cara, *que es infiniiiiiiiitamente más fácil para los mortales como yo. 
  Hice dos diseños primando lo compacto sin desvariar  (Aunque alguno  se podría compactar mas) y según el voltaje de los condensadores de 2200uF que se utilicen 50 ó 63V tienen: 87/89x38mm y 41/43x75.3mm a una cara. Habrá que buscar un hueco probarlos y comentarlo *en un  hilo adecuado…*

  -También estuve modificando el Harman Kardon de dos parejas, para disponer de la versión que faltaba, en cuanto a los transistores que utiliza. 
  Al igual que en la versión de dos Mosfet, quiero que en esta de dos parejas, estén  disponibles las tres versiones, para armar con MPSAxx, BCxxx  y 2SC/SA.


----------



## crazysound

Hola quercus10, genial como siempre

Yo particularmente usaría BD139 en el control de bias, porque es más fácil el montaje.

Saludos..


----------



## Bater

Hola a todas las personas del foro, dejo mis agradecimientos a crimson y todo aquel que tambien aporto esquemas e informacion, muy buen amplificador el ampeg, 0 problemas anduvo a la primera (respetando cada paso de cuando uno da a luz un bichito asi), infinitamente agradecido, aca van las fotos de mi montaje 
Saludos y exitos


----------



## detrakx

Bater me llama la atencion que utilizastes tornillos tipo parker para fijar los mosfet al disipador.
Pregunta tonta, los tornillos se agarran bien al aluminio, no se desajustan ? Siempre utilice tornillos pasantes con tuerca y siempre tengo que modificar los disipadores. :cabezon:


----------



## Bater

Hola detrakx, no son parker, son tornillos de 1/8 x 1/4 de largo (3.2mm x 6.3 de largo). Y como el espesor del disipador me lo permite (6 mm aprox) hice la rosca con un macho de roscar de la respectiva medida y paso de rosca (withworth 55°). Pocas/nulas veces uso para sujetar transistores de potencia parker o tornillos autoroscantes, por el hecho de que haciendola con un macho es mas rapido, el tornillo practicamente hasta no apretar, gira libremente, cosa que con otro tornillo no pasa, sino que tendrias que roscarlo y desenroscarlo varias veces para "formar" los filetes y queden con algunas centésimas de huelgo, aclaro esto porque no creo que nos guste estar haciendo fuerza y que se nos escape la punta del destornillador sobre nuestro bonito montaje. Saludos



Buenos dias/tardes/noches a todos, monté el Amplificador 50w mosfet rev. 2 de quercus10, el cual use todos los componentes y valores identicos a los detallados, excepto la primera vez que lo di a luz fue con un irf9540 y un irf640 (fue el que conseguí). Simplemente andaba distorsionando mucho (lampara 40w en serie con el primario), medi tension a la salida 20 mV , medi la caida de tension sobre las r's 5 mV para la rama negativa y 5mV la rama positiva.. subi, y baje la corriente de reposo sin ninguna mejoria.
Reviso por decima vez la placa (componentes, soldaduras, etc) todo en su lugar y su respectivo valor.
Pruebo cambiando un mosfet de salida, el irf9540 lo sustituí por el irf9610, ahora andaba excelente! Por un tiempo... probandolo con mi bajo a plena potencia ya (luego de los ajustes, mediciones, y el trafo directo a 220) empiezo a escuchar un ruido como se crossover, desconecto el parlante, cortocircuiteo la entrada, mido la caida sobre las r's.. 5mV, pense que se habia descalibrado pero no.. vuelta a la mesa de trabajo, compre los irf9540 / 540 (dije ahora si va a andar bien!), los pongo y me hace lo mismo que me hacia al principio. Sea con señal; musica/instrumento/tocando la entrada, hace como un pico de salida en CC, aca dejo un video, nose que será ya, si alguien se toma la molestia de leer me volveria los animos .. jaja.. aca eata el video de lo que pasa, se puede ver que por un instante el cono es atraido como por el paso de tensión en continua


----------



## Quercus

Hola Bater, gracias por exponer tu trabajo. 

Totalmente de acuerdo en tu punto de vista sobre los tornillos, es mi forma hacerlo también.

Me llama la atención que las pruebas las estes haciendo sin un radiador en los Mosfet, por lo menos en el video. Seguramente por el cambio de Mosfet. 

Calientan de lo lindo en breves segundos, aunque la corriente de reposo sea baja como tu caso (en torno a 23mA) y puede causar problemas casi seguro, primero a los finales por el calentón y después en  componentes asociados a ellos. Cualquier fuga que se produzca hace que el circuito funcione, pero mal  y te marea buscando “fantasmas” eso si no tienes fuegos artificiales que es lo más probable.

Los amplificadores de este tipo SIEMPRE que se conecten, aunque  sea en pruebas, o por breve tiempo, con su radiador puesto. En los ajustes iniciales con más motivo, puede tener el bias disparado y solo tendrás tiempo de decir: “…. Este circuito es una “mi….da”  y no funciona…”.



Bater dijo:


> ...los pongo y me hace lo mismo que me hacia al principio...



¿Te refieres a que distorsiona?

Los  Mosfet se estropean y no siempre deja de funcionar totalmente, algunas veces siguen funcionado, pero con un alto grado de distorsión.


----------



## Bater

Hola quercus10 mil gracias por tu atencion, ahi en esa prueba fue sin el disipador si, lo que hice fue dejar el preset de ajuste a mitad de resistencia, y dar corriente con una lampara en serie (40w) en el primario, me pasó de que la lampara quedara rojizo el filamento y medir unos 50 / 60 mV sobre las r's, y ajustarlo (los mos sin disipador apenas a unos 50°) jamas hice la brutalidad de conectarlo directo ni si quiera para medir, estimo que asi no se me pudieron quemar. vi mosfet salir humo pero probando con una lampara de +75w.. Recien puse el disipador, los diodos con grasa disipadora, los mos aislados con micas y niples, logro ajustar a unos 5mV, (entrada en corto, salida sin conexion) habilito la entrada, toco con el dedo y se dispara la corriente de reposo a 100 mv juaa, creo que tengo severos problemas.. probé sacar los tr's de potencia y conectar la salida y se escucha la señal pero distorsionada (tocando con el bajo muy leve), desde ya esto esta mal no? Tengo entendido que si dejas el par diferencial se tiene que escuchar a muy baja amplitud igual.. al menos asi era con el amplificador de tupolev de 200w


P.D: gracias a vos por publicar TU trabajo, yo soló lo armé


----------



## detrakx

Hola Gente, Arme el Mosfet rev2.0 y en la pruebas luego de ajustar el BIAS, con lampara en serie de 40W y entradas puenteada, el disipador apenas tibio. Obtengo tensiones VGS= 3.81v y 3.84v 
CH P, VDS= 8.9v   CH N, VDS -39.0v  
Mi problema es que a la Salida tengo una componente de Continua de 15v .  
Alimento el Amp con +/- 24v DC, Y utilizo IRF630 y IRF9530. Son muy similares a los publicados por Quercus. 
Alguien me podria indicarme que valores de VDS deberia tener en los Mosfet, con Amp en reposo ?
Y por donde buscar el problema.

Edit: Acabo de encontrar un que tengo un transistor mal seleccionado

*Edit:*

Y arranco nomas


----------



## Quercus

Bater dijo:


> Tengo entendido que si dejas el par diferencial se tiene que escuchar a muy baja amplitud igual.. al menos asi era con el amplificador de tupolev.


  No sabria decirte, hacerlo funcionar sin los de salida, únicamente lo he hecho en las versiones que he hecho del Diamond differential, por lo aconsejado en el ajuste. Además no es Mosfet.


detrakx dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar que tengo un transistor mal seleccionado
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> Y arranco nomas


  Felicidades @detrakx por el éxito, cualquier pequeño descuido…


----------



## gonzagarra

hola gente, les queria hacer unas preguntas tontas, soy novato en electronica:

en el diagrama del amplificador de 50 v2 que es el componente cuadrado debajo de la entrada que tiene 3 patas y en la foto es verde?

y el componente cuadrado de tres patas y un tornillito al lado de la resistencia de 2w?

los capacitores que no tienen el + son ceramicos comunes?


----------



## Fogonazo

gonzagarra dijo:


> hola gente, les queria hacer unas preguntas tontas, soy novato en electronica:
> 
> en el diagrama del amplificador de 50 v2 que es el componente cuadrado debajo de la entrada que tiene 3 patas y en la foto es verde?
> 
> y el componente cuadrado de tres patas y un tornillito al lado de la resistencia de 2w?
> 
> los capacitores que no tienen el + son ceramicos comunes?



Ver el archivo adjunto 68706​
El cubo verde es un capacitor (no polarizado) poliester o polipropileno de 1µF 50V

Los capacitores que parecen "Lentejas" son cerámicos

Lo capacitores azules (Parecidos a una caja) son de poliester


----------



## DOSMETROS

gonzagarra dijo:


> y el componente cuadrado de tres patas y un tornillito al lado de la resistencia de 2w?


 

Es un *preset multivueltas *:

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...a=X&ei=M8MmVNvQDfXGsQT4tIHQCw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un *preset multivueltas *:
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...a=X&ei=M8MmVNvQDfXGsQT4tIHQCw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ



 Pero el preset  es verde  Y el capacitor  tiene tornillo :loco:


----------



## mario17farias

Hola tengo unos cuantos mosfet que los habia sacado de varias ups que tenia en el trabajo, las mismas son el IRF3205 y el MOSPEC83A3 tengo entendido que la ultima es un mosfet de canal N, estos servirían para montar un pequeño amplificador? disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema.
saludos...


----------



## crimson

Tal vez alguno de este tipo, que no use complementarios,
Ver el archivo adjunto 16763
por supuesto, con mucha menos tensión.
Saludos C


----------



## maton00

Un ampli más a la familia; ya habia construido uno pero por el  aburrimiento me hice otro        con partes de las que ya disponia, por cierto  un ampli cuya calidad iguala o supera a muchos otros soportan muy bien  cargas de 4 ohms y con baja distorsión con buen disipador; busqué Mosfets lo mejor complementarios posibles, por que los que marcan  los datasheets difieren bastante en transconductancia Ron, en  capacitancia entre gate y surtidor, etc y le puse IRF640 y IRF9540 al ampli  que tenia ya funcionando para ver que tal.

Saludos y no teman armar este amplificador .


----------



## crazysound

Hola maton00, cuál es??

Saludos y felicitaciones..


----------



## maton00

Es la version 2 del ampli de 50 watts a mosfets tipo TO-220 
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/_
Ver el archivo adjunto Amplificador 50W con mosfet rev. 2.pdf


----------



## osk_rin

crimson dijo:


> Tal vez alguno de este tipo, que no use complementarios,
> Ver el archivo adjunto 16763
> por supuesto, con mucha menos tensión.
> Saludos C



 Sería muy útil y más porque muchas veces los mosfets son de diversas marcas y como dijo el compañero matón "así al menos sabes que todos son de los mismos" chafas (truchos) pero todos iguales.
   Y otra cosa no se ha publicado  -al menos no la recuerdo-  un pcb cuasi complementario de las versiones publicadas.


----------



## Quercus

osk_rin dijo:


> Y otra cosa no se ha publicado  -al menos no la recuerdo-  un pcb cuasi complementario de las versiones publicadas.



_este _tambien es cuasi complementario,  falta el esquematico con algunas correcciones.


----------



## osk_rin

navegando por internet, me encontre este diseño, que les parece? 



Fuente:
http://hobbyelectronicsdri.blogspot.mx/2011/06/nmos-power-amplifier-series.html


----------



## Fogonazo

osk_rin dijo:


> navegando por internet, me encontre este diseño, que les parece?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 123475
> Ver el archivo adjunto 123476
> 
> Fuente:
> http://hobbyelectronicsdri.blogspot.mx/2011/06/nmos-power-amplifier-series.html



Es de la serie de amplificadores *N-MOS*, hay variedad de modelos y potencias con el mismo esquema general, incluso en el Foro hay alguno que otro.

Mas info y mas modelos
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/43331-power-amp-under-development-132.html#post1103559


----------



## osk_rin

gracias fogo, etonces es confiable ese diseño tambien vi que hiciste reerencia a ellos por aca:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/255620/


----------



## Fogonazo

osk_rin dijo:


> gracias fogo, entonces es confiable ese diseño tambien vi que hiciste reerencia a ellos por aca:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/255620/



Es un diseño tradicional con unos agregados interesantes en la etapa de entrada 

Si lo armas creo que te dará muchas satisfacciones, además la información es muy completa.


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, yo lo probé y funciona muy bien pero estaría mejor hacerlo complementario..!!

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

maton00 dijo:


> Un ampli más a la familia…


  GRACIAS  maton00,  por exponer  tu montaje y en hora buena, por su funcionamiento.

  Como veo que sigue el  interés por el amplificador que da nombre al hilo, les muestro  la versión 3 del mismo, la cual  diseñe hace ya bastante y que no he probado.

  Cuando lo haga, quiero ver como se comporta, con un valor mas bajo en la resistencia  que alimenta el par diferencial, acorde con otros diseños parecidos y elevando la alimentación a un máximo de +-35V.

  Tambien he incorporado la posibilidad de corregir el OffSet,  con acomodo para los dos tipos de resistencia:
  -Variable (10K)
  -Fija (5K6) según se quiera.


----------



## foro666

Buenas.

     Estoy realizando el amplificador Ampeg. Y quiero mostraros el avance. 

     Me lleva mucho tiempo, pero iré subiendo fotos según avance.

     He querido colocar la placa paralela al disipador, pero he tenido un problema para estañar los transistores, al tener la placa estaño solo por una cara. Para solucionarlo he realizado una plantilla donde monto la placa y los transistores que van al disipador. La plantilla tiene hueco suficiente para soldar los componentes. Utilizandola tambien, para hacer los agujeros roscados del disipador.

   Cuando coloque los compoentes ire subiendo fotos.


----------



## Quercus

Hola foro, encantado de verte de nuevo al ataque y con PCB propio.
Te comento que en este amplificador: 
Ver el archivo adjunto 107648
Se presenta la misma dificultad y puedes solucionarlo sin tener que abrir ese hueco en el aluminio debajo del PCB.
 Estando bien confrontados los agujeros de anclaje de los mosfet  y de los MJExxx (estos ultimos en mi caso no hace falta) se suelda todo externamente y despues es solo fijarlo en el aluminio.


----------



## foro666

Buenas, quercus.

 No es un hueco en el aluminio. Es un trozo de una plancha de acero de 1mm de espesor. Un resto que tiran en mi fabrica y que he utilizado de patron, tanto para el pcb como para realizar los agujeros roscados en el radiador. 

Monto todo en dicha placa como si fuera el radiador, sueldo los transistores, a la altura que quiero y luego he he llevado una gran alegría al ver que coincidía perfectamente al recolocar el pcb en el radiador.

En este pcb he incluido tú ajuste de bias (gracias), y voy a colocar la red zobel a la salida de la caja. No utilizo tu diseño de placa, aunque tenga mejor distribución, ya que me tengo que adaptar a los radiadores que puedo encontrar. Además he querido colocar todos los transistores en el disipador (radiador). Y he querido colocarlos de esta forma para que la caja me salga lo más pequeña posible.

Gracias, por tus comentarios y aportes. Según avance iré subiendo fotos.


----------



## Quercus

Lo decía por no tener que hacer ese agujero en el aluminio. Aunque no sé, si te refieres a que ya lo tenía hecho.

  A lo que me refería, es a que la plantilla o el patrón como tu bien dices, yo utilizo directamente el PCB.

  Le hago en la parte donde van los tornillos, primeramente  un agujero de 1mm bien centrado, lo coloco en su lugar encima del aluminio y marco donde van, después taladro a 3mm y fijo el Mosfet pegado al PCB, o con la separación que pueda necesitar,  ya puedo soldar todo, al terminar solo queda quitar el tornillo de fijación, colocarlo en su sitio y fijarlo, de esta forma no hay posibilidad de error.

  Veo que no podrías utilizar esta técnica, al menos con ese PCB, pues no cubre todo el Mosfet.

  Pero en fin, solo doy una idea y quien tenga que fijar los Transistores/Mosfet de esta forma al radiador, utilice la que mejor le parezca.

  Espero que funcione tan bien como el Rotel y como dices nos alegres la vista con fotos.


----------



## Maxfire

Buen día

Muestro el amplificador Harman Kardon con el pcb para transistores MPSA. Estos se pueden reemplazar por 2N5401 y 2N5551 que son los que estoy utilizando y obtengo alrededor de 50mv de voltaje offset. El amplificador suena muy bien y no es caro de armar. Gracias a quercus por publicar el pcb.


----------



## Kupru

Hola a todos, estoy realizando el amplificador de 50w rev.2 del inicio del post. El tipo de potenciometro azul 2k2 que viene en el esquema no lo he conseguido, el que he conseguido es circular negro y le he puesto con dos cables puenteando dos de sus patas puesto que no cabia para soldarlo en la placa y en lugar de un IRF530 le he puesto un IRF540.

Tengo dudas sobre como hacer el ajuste de bias pues es la primera vez que lo hago y sino he entendido mal hay que intercalar el polimetro en escala de 200ma en la rama de +30v, bueno pues tengo un problema, cuando conecto el transformador +30 0 -30 en el polimetro no me marca nada aunque gire el potenciometro de un lado a otro y si le quito el polimetro y lo pongo directo a los 5 segundo me funde el fusible de la rama -30v.

He comprobado los transistores y estan bien y los he comparado con otra pareja nuevos y me miden igual, disculpad mi ignorancia y posiblemente preguntas tontas pero es la primera vez que hago un amplificador de transistores y estoy muy ilusionado, un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Quercus

Hola Kupru.

La rev.2 dispone de resistencias de potencia a la salida de los surtidores, por lo que es mas seguro hacer el ajuste de bías, midiendo la caída de tensión de estas.

Para no repetir lo que esta magníficamente explicado aquí : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...as-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/#post64643

Dale una buena leida y despues, estaras en condiciones de hacer los ajustes pertinentes. 

El cambio de Mosfet esta bien.


----------



## crazysound

Deacuerdo con quercus10!! Te será más fácil esta versión...


----------



## Kupru

Muchas gracias por responder, comentaros que he echo la versión 1 y 2 y ya he logrado que funcione pero no consigo hacer el ajuste de Bias porque el multimetro nunca se queda quieto, tan pronto sube como baja... he de decir que los BC546B no los tenia y le he puesto unos BC547C y el BC556B tampoco y le he puesto un BC558 que sino lo he visto mal se pueden cambiar... porque puede ser? un saludo y mil gracias.


----------



## crazysound

Tendrías que subir unas fotos..


----------



## Kupru

Subo estas de momento, porque se ha estropeado la camara..


----------



## Fogonazo

Kupru dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responder, comentaros que he echo la versión 1 y 2 y ya he logrado que funcione pero no consigo hacer el ajuste de Bias porque el multimetro nunca se queda quieto, tan pronto sube como baja... he de decir que los BC546B no los tenia y le he puesto unos BC547C y el BC556B tampoco y le he puesto un BC558 que sino lo he visto mal se pueden cambiar... porque puede ser? un saludo y mil gracias.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## crazysound

Kupru dijo:


> Subo estas de momento, porque se ha estropeado la camara..



Kupru, yo he armado 2 placas de la versión 1 y para la calibración como no tienen las famosas "Re" me guié por la tensión entre las compuertas y la salida. Tiene que dar entre 2,5V y 3,5V para encenderlos .

Es una calibración a "ojímetro" pero me funcionó. Le tuve que hacer una reforma porque una de las placas me distorsionaba: una R de 1k en serie con el cap de entrada, no me preguntes por qué..

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

Kupru dijo:


> Subo estas de momento, porque se ha estropeado la camara..


De entrada los diodos que hay entre los mosfet, tienen que hacer contacto TERMICO con el radiador, y ayudarles a ello un poco de pasta de silicona.

Segun veo no hacen ni contacto,  de esa forma es dificil calibrar el bias correctamente.

Quita el aislante de silicona, pegalos bien a este y echales pasta, para que les llegue el calor del radiador.

Otra cosa ¿Estas seguro de que es la rev. 2?


----------



## Kupru

Hola de nuevo, gracias nuevamente por la ayuda y paciencia... este no es la rev.2 es la rev.1 o el primero que posteaste, pero tambien he echo la rev.2 y me pasa exactamente lo mismo es que se me ha estropeado la camara y no he podido hacer fotos a la rev.2, pero los componentes son los mismos logicamente con los cambios que conlleva resistencias de salida, etc.. Haré lo que me comentas de los diodos los pegare al disipador y os comento... un saludo.


----------



## cptburgos

Buenas noches colegas... estoy muy entusiasmado con esto de los amplificadores y de verdad me encantó el primerito posteado acá.

Soy algo nuevo en esto. ¿Cómo podría cambiar la potencia de salida del amplificador de 50W a 30W?...

Gracias por toda su atención..


----------



## Fogonazo

cptburgos dijo:


> Buenas noches colegas... estoy muy entusiasmado con esto de los amplificadores y de verdad me encantó el primerito posteado acá.
> 
> Soy algo nuevo en esto. ¿Cómo podría cambiar la potencia de salida del amplificador de 50W a 30W?...
> 
> Gracias por toda su atención..



No veo motivo como para hacer esto, pero reduciendo la tensión de alimentación disminuye la potencia de salida.


----------



## cptburgos

Fogonazo dijo:


> No veo motivo como para hacer esto, pero reduciendo la tensión de alimentación disminuye la potencia de salida.



Gracias por la respuesta... Ahora si quiero limitar la salida de unas frecuencias de 20 a 20KHz debo poner un filtro pasa banda en la etapa de salida verdad?


Gracias por su tiempo muchachos


----------



## crazysound

cptburgos dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta... Ahora si quiero limitar la salida de unas frecuencias de 20 a 20KHz debo poner un filtro pasa banda en la etapa de salida verdad?
> 
> 
> Gracias por su tiempo muchachos



Hola cptburgos, creo que estás un poco perdido con el tema "amplificación". 

Qué es lo que necesitás hacer? Para poder ayudarte mejor..

Saludos..


----------



## foro666

Más fotos del progreso.


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día a todos! 

Después de mucho tiempo pude terminar la Rev.3 del Ampeg, para mi amplificador de guitarra, utilicé IRF540/9540 (no encontré complementarios más grandes), el offset quedó en 20mV y el bias en 40mA, utilicé resistencias fijas, pues ni siquiera variables se consiguen por aquí...

El sonido en limpio es impresionante, una claridad muy agradable para mis orejas, incluso con el canal saturado, una delicia 

Dejo algunas fotos (sepan disculpar la falta de prolijidad ) y mi agradecimiento sincero para los maestros que tanto aportan en ésta comunidad 

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

foro666 dijo:


> Más fotos del progreso.


  Gracias foro por las fotos.
  …esos radiadores… que familiares me parecen y que agradecido que te estoy.
  Enhorabuena por el montaje, creo reconocer Styroflex, yo también he conseguido algunos para los mios.


Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen día a todos!
> 
> Después de mucho tiempo pude terminar la Rev.3 del Ampeg, para mi amplificador de guitarra, utilicé IRF540/9540 (no encontré complementarios más grandes), el offset quedó en 20mV y el bias en 40mA, utilicé resistencias fijas, pues ni siquiera variables se consiguen por aquí...
> 
> El sonido en limpio es impresionante, una claridad muy agradable para mis orejas, incluso con el canal saturado, una delicia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dejo algunas fotos (sepan disculpar la falta de prolijidad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) y mi agradecimiento sincero para los maestros que tanto aportan en ésta comunidad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!


  Si Pablo, hay que amoldarse a lo que se consigue. Pero te diré algo referente a los Mosfet que utilizaste, fíjate en mi experiencia _aquí,   c_on esos mismos.
  Gracias por publicarlo y enhorabuena.


----------



## Pablo LB

quercus10 dijo:


> Gracias foro por las fotos.
> …esos radiadores… que familiares me parecen y que agradecido que te estoy.
> Enhorabuena por el montaje, creo reconocer Styroflex, yo también he conseguido algunos para los mios.
> 
> Si Pablo, hay que amoldarse a lo que se consigue. Pero te diré algo referente a los Mosfet que utilizaste, fíjate en mi experiencia _aquí,   c_on esos mismos.
> Gracias por publicarlo y enhorabuena.



Buen día Quercus, si recuerdo mucho la información que brindaste acerca del emparejamiento de los mosfet, y ya me surgió la duda, la versión que armé (_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/index40.html#post865484_) sólo lleva una pareja de complementarios, hasta donde entendí el emparejamiento se debería realizar a partir de los dos pares de mosfet, ó estoy errado?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Es como dices, cuando hay *más de un Mosfet por ramal*, se deben emparejar, para se repartan el trabajo lo más equitativamente posible.


----------



## Pablo LB

Entonces no hay de que preocuparse, ojalá que esos mosfet resistan algún tiempo (ojalá más...), en caso ocurra algo malo y para intentar prevenirlo, le implementé las respectivas protecciones, como se aprecia en la placa de la foto, están el protector de parlantes (diseño de Dr. Zoidberg y Crimson - https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/) el cual funciona perfecto, sólo hice un PCB diferente y le añadí un led destellador con 555 cuando la protección está activada, también implementé el detector de temperatura para activar dos ventiladores. Y por último las fuentes auxiliares para los circuitos de conmutación, preamplificadores, etc...

Con todo eso, espero no tener problemas en mucho tiempo 

Adjunto diagramas en multisim del amplificador y protecciones.

Saludos!


----------



## cptburgos

crazysound dijo:


> Hola cptburgos, creo que estás un poco perdido con el tema "amplificación".
> 
> Qué es lo que necesitás hacer? Para poder ayudarte mejor..
> 
> Saludos..



Gracias por la respuesta:

Requiero un amplificador de 30 W que solo amplifique señales como lo dije anteriormente con estapa de salida Mosfet...


----------



## Quercus

Pablo LB dijo:


> Entonces no hay de que preocuparse, ojalá que esos mosfet resistan algún tiempo (ojalá más...), en caso ocurra algo malo y para intentar prevenirlo, le implementé las respectivas protecciones, como se aprecia en la placa de la foto, están el protector de parlantes (diseño de Dr. Zoidberg y Crimson - https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/) el cual funciona perfecto, sólo hice un PCB diferente y le añadí un led destellador con 555 cuando la protección está activada, también implementé el detector de temperatura para activar dos ventiladores. Y por último las fuentes auxiliares para los circuitos de conmutación, preamplificadores, etc...
> 
> Con todo eso, espero no tener problemas en mucho tiempo
> 
> Adjunto diagramas en multisim del amplificador y protecciones.
> 
> Saludos!



 Todas las medidas de seguridad  que has implementado al circuito, le van a venir muy bien.
  Si le vas a dar mucha caña haría algo más:

-Poner un termostato de seguridad, que desconecte las etapas de potencia si el radiador llega a una determinada temperatura.

-Para asegurarme de que los Mosfet se refrigeran bien:

1º- Lijaría muy bien, si no lo está ya, con una lija de grano 320 en adelante, soportada en algo plano, para dejar perfectamente y sin pequeños resaltes, la zona de contacto del Mosfet con el radiador. Los radiadores suelen tener pequeños defectos/golpes (mucho más los reciclados) que dificultan el buen asentamiento del Mosfet con el radiador, algo fundamental  para que se refrigeren lo mejor posible.

2º-Aparte del tornillo de fijación necesario, colocaría una pletina, de forma que los apriete mucho más contra el radiador. Como en el dibujo.

El que la pletina sea de aluminio no es necesario, pero ayuda a refrigerar el Mosfet más aun.
*Contando con que el radiador tiene las medidas y la sección necesarias* y que la mica y la pasta de silicona son de buena calidad, la salud del Mosfet, en lo que  respecta a su refrigeración  es directamente proporcional  a lo *plano y apretado que sea* el contacto entre el Mosfet  y el radiador.


----------



## Pablo LB

Muchas gracias Quercus, por las sugerencias y el tiempo que te tomas en responder y graficar, de hecho las implementaré, aunque lo del termostato tendré que investigarlo, en cuanto avance, publicaré alguna foto.

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

cptburgos dijo:


> Requiero un amplificador de 30 W que solo amplifique señales como lo dije anteriormente con estapa de salida Mosfet...


Si nos ceñimos a los pocos datos que tenemos, puedes  montar alguno de los modelos de amplificador que hay en este hilo y colocarle un filtro pasa banda en la entrada, para que solo le llegue el ancho de frecuencias que te interesan. ​


----------



## cptburgos

quercus10 dijo:


> Si nos ceñimos a los pocos datos que tenemos, puedes  montar alguno de los modelos de amplificador que hay en este hilo y colocarle un filtro pasa banda en la entrada, para que solo le llegue el ancho de frecuencias que te interesan. ​



Gracias por la respuesta.

Entonces los 30W los regulo con la alimentación?... un trafo de +12 y -12 sería suficiente verdad?


----------



## crimson

¿Este te sirve?:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/911931/ _Es más o menos de la potencia que necesitas.
Saludos C


----------



## foro666

Estoy haciendo el Ampeg.

Tengo fotos algo más atras. He puesto todos los transistores, es decir, los de salida, drivers y bias, a un único disipador. He visto esta configuración un monton de veces, pero me entra una duda. Viendo este post:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1023743/ _

Todos los pcb's del ampeg que se han desarrollado aquí tienen los transtistores de drivers fuera del disipador principal. ¿Tendría problemas al colocarlos en el mismo disipador? 

Puedo preguntar porque se han de colocar los drivers fuera cuando la salida es Sziklay.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

foro666 dijo:


> Puedo preguntar porque se han de colocar los drivers fuera cuando la salida es Sziklay.


Por que los transistores de salida en un par Sziklai están en un lazo de realimentación negativa propio de la configuracion que estabiliza la tensión de polarización. Pero los drivers están fuera de ese lazo y su temperatura es la que hay que compensar con el BIAS, así que si ponés todo en el mismo disipador, los drivers van a recibir la influencia directa de los de salida y vas a sobrecompensar el bias, bajándolo en exceso y produciendo distorsión por cruce.


----------



## Quercus

foro666 dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias. Ayer estuve leyendo algo, pero se me hizo tarde. Ahora estaba buscando más información.
> 
> Por la tarde, algo más tranquilo lo leeré.


  Hola foro.
  Corroborando lo dicho por Dr. Zoidberg, diré que todas las veces que he estrujado el Ampeg, que han sido varias, el pequeño radiador que acompaña a los MJExxx y que se puede ver en las fotos que he subido de las distintas versiones, *en los momentos de máxima exigencia*, *siempre ha estado a una temperatura inferior*, al radiador de los  finales, en mayor o menor grado, dependiendo de la calidad de este y de si tenía ventilador.

  A parte de que como comenta Dr. Zoidberg, no va bien ensamblándolos todos juntos, esto me  recuerda un comentario de DOSMETROS en otro hilo, decía algo así como: _“…para que cocinar los drivers,  colocándolos junto a los de potencia…”_


----------



## pandacba

Un pequeño detalle, veo que todo mundo dice "Sziklay" , el nombre de esa configuración es porque el ingeniro húngaro George Clifford Sziklai quien trabajo en la RCA en la Westihouse, que entre muchos inventos(160 patentes) creo el sistema compuesto de transistores que lleva su nombre *Sziklai*


----------



## foro666

Según he leido, siguiendo los consejos de Dr. Zoidberg, he entendido que:


Mejor siempre los drivers fuera del radiador principal (el de los dispositivos de potencia)


En configuración EF la temperatura de los drivers no se ve muy afectada con la potencia. Y el mejor sitio para colocar el sensor es sobre los dispositivos de salida.

En configuracion CFP la temperatura de los drivers si se ve muy afectada por la potencia. El mejor sitio para colocar el sonsor es sobre los mismos.


Al colocar el sensor sobre el transistor, nos mejora el efecto de inercia termica que tendremos en el disipador.


Si estoy equivocado, corregidme, por favor.


En el ampeg, por tanto, lo mejor será poner los driver fuera del disipador principal y colocar el sensor sobre uno de los drivers. Esto va a ser complicado.



Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es tal como decís, pero es un verdadero problema colocar el multiplicador Vbe sobre alguno de los transistores (driver para CFP y salida para EF). Si leíste a Self, habrás visto el análisis de los retardos al sensar sobre el disipador, pero la complejidad es (quizás) justificable para un amplificador con los niveles de THD que el está proponiendo, pero difícilmente sea algo muy viable para un ampli "mas terrenal".
Yo creo que solo hay que sacar los drivers del disipador principal y dotarlos de su propio disipador donde también montarás el sensor. Con eso debería ser ampliamente suficiente...


----------



## Quercus

En su momento, hice la placa de este _Legend_, la cual es indudable que está bien diseñada, todos tenemos nuestras manías y para los PCB soy bastante maniático, algunas cosillas no me convencían. Estaba indeciso, así que no la ensamblé. 

  Al final he decidido hacer un diseño nuevo de PCB, falta poner los valores y estará listo, pero seguro que lo retocare mientras este en el ordenador, aunque sea levemente.

  En la placa original hay dos puentes y un entorchado de tres hilos para unir seis puntos, ahora solo dos puentes (incluso hay una versión, de un solo puente). En las resistencias de potencia de los surtidores, ahora se puede utilizar desde una simple bobinada hasta las compuestas de varios tipos.

  En cuanto al tamaño de la placa, es algo más compacta, 15mm mas corta y 8mm más estrecha aprox. 

  Para quien no lo conozca, es “otro cuasi” a Mosfet, el más pequeño de una saga de 3 amplificadores. 
  Y digo “otro” pues este que es muy conocido en el foro (diseñado para guitarra) es del mismo diseñador, el Dr. Jagodic, garantía de calidad.

  Ahora sí, habrá que buscar un hueco y probarlo. A ver que les parece.

  P.D. En estos últimos meses mi soldador ha estado mohoso de no usarlo. Ha cambiado al terminar uno de los _proyectos_, de mi larga lista de tareas pendientes.


----------



## pandacba

Hola Quercus10 muy buen diseño, como los anteriores.
En que soft diseñal tus placas? espero no sea molestia desde ya gracias


----------



## Quercus

Hola pandacba, gracias. 
Molestia ninguna, utilizo Eagle.


----------



## Quercus

Mientras me llegan algunas cosillas, para echar a andar el clase “D” he estado luchando con “Eagle” y aquí les pongo una reducción del Legend, para una pareja. No hay muchos amplificadores cuasi a Mosfet pequeños.

  Además en algún sitio he visto este Legend con Mosfet IRP260 colocados en el layout por su diseñador, por lo que si además fuesen los terminados en “N” teóricamente se le podría exigir como al de dos parejas. 

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfp240.pdf
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfp260n.pdf

  Mi larga lista de tareas pendientes se abulta por días, pero en fin: 
_“…ya descansaré, cuando mi cuerpo deje de hacer sombra…”

_


----------



## Iván Francisco

quercus10 dijo:


> Fijate en la hoja de datos, asi por encima y a mi parecer son perfectamente compatibles. Parece una evolución del otro con mas poder de disipación y menos Rds(on).
> 
> Encontré el archivo y lo he retocado para que todos sean BCxxx.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108302




Gracias nuevamente Quercus, este será mi nuevo proyecto de verano, haré un dibujo con SMD1206 y lo subiré para ver si te gusta


----------



## Quercus

Hola Iván, me alegra que vayas a diseñar/montar el HK.

Hace un tiempo hice un diseño de forma rápida basado en los anteriores, colocando solo algunas resistencias SMD, la idea era que  fuese muy compacto y que las resistencias SMD estuviesen colocadas de tal forma, que caso de querer utilizar resistencias normales de forma vertical, solo fuese taladrar. 

Como puedes ver no todas cumplen, hubiese necesitado dedicarle más tiempo para intentar hacerlo y aun así, no sé si lo hubiese conseguido sin poner algún puente mas. 

Espero ese diseño, que se que te gusta hacerlos.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Maravilloso Quercus!!! tengo el primer boceto de la placa...pro aún no quedó tan compacta como la tuya. Estoy extendiendo el pcb por debajo de los mosfets ya que usaré un perfil de aluminio en "L" para unirlos al disipador, los resistores de .22 van por debajo del pcb....aún me falta lograr mayor "compactéz" El tamaño logrado hasta el momento es de 55mm ancho x 60mm de largo....ni cerca 
Si me permites Quecus, tomaré como base la tuya e iré adaptándola a mi neurosis 
PD: como se suben las fotos en tamaño grande?


----------



## Quercus

Listo, he hecho algún cambio y ya se podría utilizar de ambos modos, con SMD 1206 ó con resistencias verticales.

  En cuanto a lo compacto con respecto al que has diseñado, no hay merito, el que yo he diseñado no lleva en su superficie los Mosfet horizontales.

  Si te sirve de modelo, adelante.

  En cuanto a lo de subir fotos grandes, cliqueas sobre la miniatura y copias la foto en grande, después pegas en la zona del párrafo donde quieras que salga.

  Esto con Firefox se puede hacer, con Chrome no, prueba con el navegador que utilizas, si no, en las herramientas hay una opción de insertar imagen, en la tecla que se ve un paisaje muuuy en miniatura.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Bueno, la idea era achicar lo mas posible el tamaño de la plaqueta, pero sin logarlo mucho he acudido a un truco de "deslizar" la plaqueta debajo de un perfil "L" de aluminio de 5mm de espesor, con el cual el conjunto tomará contacto con el disipador. De esta manera:



Virtualmente el tamaño de la pcb adquiere 36mm de profundidad  x 49mm de ancho, pero algunas pistas y los resistores de surtidores de los mosfet van por debajo del pcb. Esto es un acercamiento a la idea que quería de esta placa, a los que saben les ruego que la critiquen porque creo que merece una nueva revisión.



PD: probaré nuevamente corregir las imágenes

Bueno, la idea era achicar lo mas posible el tamaño de la plaqueta, pero sin logarlo mucho he acudido a un truco de "deslizar" la plaqueta debajo de un perfil "L" de aluminio de 5mm de espesor, con el cual el conjunto tomará contacto con el disipador. De esta manera:



Virtualmente el tamaño de la pcb adquiere 36mm de profundidad  x 49mm de ancho, pero algunas pistas y los resistores de surtidores de los mosfet van por debajo del pcb. Esto es un acercamiento a la idea que quería de esta placa, a los que saben les ruego que la critiquen porque creo que merece una nueva revisión.



PD: probaré nuevamente corregir las imágenes



Un nuevo intento por subir imágenes grandes:


Parece que está funcionando esto de copiar y pegar (Gracias Quercus)
Ahora una vista de los componentes SMD


----------



## Iván Francisco

No contento con la última distribución de algunos componentes, aquí va una, un poco mas prolija


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, tengo varios "Amplificadores" funcionando con los conocidos Tda 2030, 2005,7293...
Este va ha ser mi primer amplificador que monto, quisiera en la medidda de lo posible de no  quemarlo a la primera, el que he decidido por hacer es el de 50w con mosfet la segunda version (irf530y irf9540), me he leido todo el post, puesta en marcha de amplificadores...
y el tema es el siguiente haber si voy bien encaminado:
Lo conecto en vacio con una bombilla en serie de unos 60w y regulo potenciometro hasta que se quede practicamente apagada y ya le mete audio y lo pongo a funcionar?
Controlando en todo momento temperatura de los mosfet...
No Tendria que regular el bies primero con la entrada de audio corcocicuitada?
Gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia.

hay van algunas fotos a falta de los potenciometros y disipador...
donde he puesto los espadines el de la izquierda seria el gnd y el de la derecha el positivo entrada de audio?


----------



## Quercus

Descarga este enlace y leelo, hay una breve explicacion sobre como proceder: Ver el archivo adjunto 54989


----------



## Quercus

No me digan… que no es… digamos… “curiosa” la forma de “quitarse de en medio” la pata del transistor Q2.  

Amigo Ivan, “me la apunto”  para alguna necesidad…


----------



## Iván Francisco

Gracias quercus, aún así no me gustaba correr la pata del colector hacia un costado así que realicé algunos sutiles cambios para optimizar componentes y pistas. Subo todos los archivos


----------



## crazysound

Excelente Iván, cuál es la medida del pcb? 

Saludos..


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola crazysound:
la medida de la pcb es de 49.3mm x 57.8mm.

PD: creo que Q1 se puede corren un poco a la izquierda para "despegarse" un poco de Q2


----------



## Quercus

Te comento mi punto de vista:

  Desplazar una pata de un transistor, o de cualquier componente,  para hacer encajar un diseño en unas medidas contenidas, o en un formato determinado, me parece perfecto.

  Son recursos de última instancia, perfectamente validos, si nos hacen conseguir lo que queremos y siempre  que: 

  -El diseño cumpla con el fin perseguido.
  -No tengamos  que hacer malabarismos para colocar el transistor o el componente que sea.
  -Estéticamente sea aceptable.

  Si tuviese que decidir entre este último diseño  y el anterior, sin haberlo analizado mucho, prefiero el anterior.  

  Motivo: este puede ser más bonito estéticamente, PERO, el  par diferencial no se puede asociar térmicamente.  Pero es mi punto de vista.

   En primera instancia, hago los diseños pensando en mis necesidades,  o en lo que en ese momento me apetece,  como este,  después si puedo lo modifico, o hago otro pensando en el bien  común como este, para que se pueda utilizar con resistencias verticales o SMD. Si hay quien le guste  y/o  pueda utilizarlo, perfecto, si no…   *“…Horas y ordenador…”

*   Como dije en un post, referente a este mismo amplificador:


quercus10 dijo:


> _“...Quien diseña, valora y decide…” _


----------



## crazysound

Hola quercus10, están los archivos de esos pcb's para realizar las placas? porque veo sólo esas imágenes.

Saludos..


----------



## Iván Francisco

Gracias por recordármelo Quercus, por un momento lo tuve presente y cometí el error de desplazarlo. Subiré una corrección esta tarde.

Crazysound: los archivos son las imágenes.

PD: disculpen la poca prolijidad de esta respuesta, he dormido muy poco anoche.


----------



## crazysound

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Gracias por recordármelo Quercus, por un momento lo tuve presente y cometí el error de desplazarlo. Subiré una corrección esta tarde.
> 
> *Crazysound: los archivos son las imágenes.*
> 
> PD: disculpen la poca prolijidad de esta respuesta, he dormido muy poco anoche.


Iván Francisco, me refería al diseño de quercus10.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Bueno, lo prometido es deuda, última corrección con el par diferencial acomodado para estar lo mas junto posible





crazysound dijo:


> Iván Francisco, me refería al diseño de quercus10.


Hay varios archivos subidos en el principio del hilo, las últimas modificaciones aún están pendientes de correcciones, salvo que el amigo quercus las suba. El trabaja con eagle y yo con sprint-layout....


----------



## Quercus

Iván revísalo, al observar la última modificación vi algo raro.








crazysound dijo:


> Iván Francisco, me refería al diseño de quercus10.


  La foto que subí está prácticamente, falta colocar los valores más legibles, y revisar si puedo  afinar algún detalle.
  Si me dices que lo necesitas para montar lo puedo subir.
-
-


----------



## Iván Francisco

Gracias quercus por avisarme, ahora lo corrijo. Me olvidé de incluir ese trazo.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Aquí la corrección señalada


----------



## aadf

Buen día a todos!

Me he leído todo este hilo, genial. Los problemas que han aparecido, con mucha paciencia los solucionaron.

A ver si estoy en lo correcto, todos los circuitos que han posteado *funcionan*, solo que van evolucionando y agregando potencia, cierto???

Tengo ganas de meterle mano a uno y quiero aprovechar que tengo un pequeño toroidal de 180VA, con un segundario que podria rebobinar para sacarle la tension que necesite. Mi idea es un simple amplificador stereo para adosarle a la television. Ya tengo armado un control de tonos con el LM1036 que si sale bien posteo los PCBs y demas.

Cual circuito me recomiendan (la rev.2, la de crimson de la primer pagina, otra?) y que tension deberia sacarle al trafo.

Gracias,
andres.


----------



## Quercus

Hola aadf.

 Con 180VA podrías aprovechar 120W (60W+60W) aprox.   

 Cualquier Ampeg o Harman kardon de 2 Mosfet te vale.  

 La tensión, alrededor de  2 x 28V Alterna, que serán unos +40V_0_-40V rectificados y filtrados. Hablando de 8Ω claro.


----------



## SKYFALL

aadf dijo:


> Ya tengo armado un control de tonos con el LM1036 que si sale bien posteo los PCBs y demas.



El LM1036 que tienes es DIP o es SMD, pasa que poseo cierta cantidad de SMD de estos integrados y me gustaría aprovecharlos si puedes aportar tu circuito.


----------



## Quercus

Hace poco más de 2 años, compre un portátil para utilizarlo en compañía, mientras el resto “ve la tele”. Lo he utilizado exclusivamente para navegar por internet, ósea, muy poco, para mis cosas estoy acostumbrado a un monitor más grande.

Le instale Eagle para probar y me decidí con este circuito. Aquí les coloco el resultado.
  Eche muuuuucho de menos mi monitor de siempre, pero el portátil, un gama baja Lenovo G500 con un par de cambios, me ha dejado asombrado como se desenvuelve. 

Ferchito, te puede servir?


----------



## TECHNIMIX

crimson dijo:


> Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan con este tipo de transistores a la salida. Bueno, les dejo las fotos, circuito e información, para el que quiera disfrutar de este bichito. Saludos C



Saludosss amigos colegas!  pueden ayudarme con un diagrama y pcb para 4 transistores irfp240n  solo tengo esos y no poseo los f9240 GRACIAS ANTE MANOS!  



seria genial que trabajara con un maximo de 45 + 45 ya que poseo tambien filtros de 4700mf x 50vts amigos!


----------



## Fogonazo

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> Saludosss amigos colegas!  pueden ayudarme con un diagrama y pcb para 4 transistores irfp240n  solo tengo esos y no poseo los f9240 GRACIAS ANTE MANOS!
> 
> seria genial que trabajara con un maximo de 45 + 45 ya que poseo tambien filtros de 4700mf x 50vts amigos!



Mira aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/

Y aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...diseno-asiatico-sub-tema-driver-741-a-108527/


----------



## crimson

Otro aporte:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/
Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

En este mismo hilo tienes otro:

_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/668421/ _
  Al que también hice una versión para dos mosfet:

_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1070492/ _


Ferchito dijo:


> El LM1036 que tienes es DIP o es SMD, pasa que  poseo cierta cantidad de SMD de estos integrados y me gustaría  aprovecharlos si puedes aportar tu circuito.



¿Has visto esto?:

 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1089385/


----------



## aadf

Ferchito dijo:


> El LM1036 que tienes es DIP o es SMD, pasa que poseo cierta cantidad de SMD de estos integrados y me gustaría aprovecharlos si puedes aportar tu circuito.



Hola,

Perdon la demora. El LM1036 que tengo es DIP.
El circuito es el que aparece en la hoja de datos del integrado, salvo que los capacitores de salida son de 22uF.

Saludos,
Andres


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola a todos,

Muchas gracias quercus10 y aadf, la verdad poseo LM1036 tanto SMD como DIP asi que los dos circuitos me pueden servir.


----------



## Quercus

Aquí tienes el circuito, como supondrás no lo he probado. 

  Si lo montas, espero que nos digas que tal funciona este tipo de previos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Yo he montado varios previos con ése integrado en configuración tradicional , no SMD, y funcionan de cine.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Algo mas de información:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/equalizadores-varios-ic-aplicado-la3600-lm1036-134269/


----------



## Quercus

Aunque la placa estrecha se puede utilizar cableando los potenciómetros, me rechinaba  que no tuviese la eterna secuencia: 

  Volumen_ Balance_ Graves _Agudos.

  Esta no es muy ancha, pero con mandos pequeños, si se puede utilizar y la secuencia es la correcta.
  Igual monto uno y la pruebo, pero con DIP. Ya veremos si estrecha y cableada o  ancha y con los potenciómetros soldados.


----------



## bejar

Hola quercus! que fantasticos tus trabajos!! muy prolijos!, quiero armarme uno de 50w, cual me recomendas, soy de argentina, vi varios comentarios que no se consiguen algunos componentes! 
tira 50w a 8ohms? que transformador necesitaria, me encargo de armarlo! desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Quercus

Hola bejar, muchas gracias. Tienes muchas opciones.

En este hilo:
-Harman Kardon, con una pareja de Mosfet. Creo que son 6 versiones.
-Ampeg, con una pareja de Mosfet. Creo que son 2 versiones mas la de crimson.
-Legend, con una pareja de Mosfet. (Este falta publicar los archivos)

En otros hilos:
-Este con Mosfet laterales: _SIGMA IV_
-En este hilo tienes 7 versiones con Darlington y Transistores: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-darlington-80520/#post690415

Hay otro _aquí, _con mucha fama y justamente conseguida, que si te animas puedo buscar los archivos.

*-Todos ellos para conseguir unos 50W a 8Ω. El voltaje varía según el modelo aproximadamente entre ±36 y ±40V.*

En el tema del transformador, dale una buena leída a este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128027

En cuanto a los componentes, te aseguro que hay compatriotas tuyos que han montado algunos bastante complicados, en cuanto a los componentes, incluso el “Sigma” y el DOGC-H del que no he diseñado la placa y del cual hay una versión con una pareja que también valdría en esta lista. 
  El resto tienen componentes muy corrientes. Cuando te decidas por alguno, mira que componente no consigues y exponlo, igual te puede ayudar con algún comercio.


----------



## guillecba

Bejar, yo he armado uno de los Harman Kardon y el Ampeg de dos parejas  de mosfet, y no he tenido ningún problema de conseguir los transistores  acá en Córdoba, son bastantes comunes de conseguir. Si no, te puedo  pasar la dirección de un negocio en Bs As que te envían a domicilio por  contrareembolso.
Acá podes verlos: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/903079/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/835869/

Saludos


----------



## argi

Hola. Queria dar las gracias a todos los que ayudan en el foro, y ya que estamos en este tema a Quercus por todos los esquemas que ha compartido con nosotros (es dificil elegir cual montar, y a Crimson por el esquema del ampeg 40 que es el que he montado. Gracias tambien a Fogonazo por todas las recomendaciones aportadas para que los que no tenemos ni idea podamos comenzar a montar amplificadores.
Pues eso, he armado el ampeg 40 de la primera pagina y estoy alucinando como suena, (y eso que todavia solo he hecho un canal!!!)
Comentar que lo he montado con todos los zener de 13 voltios y no he cambiado las resistencias asociadas. No se si es por esto o no pero si le doy alimentacion con el altavoz conectado se queda "agarrado" y la lampara serie un poco encendida, y sin embargo si conecto el altavoz despues de dar alimentacion va muy bien. (Lei que a alguien tambien le pasaba esto, no recuerdo si en este mismo amplificador o en algun otro de este hilo). Cuando pueda comprar cambiare los zener y colocare los de 12 voltios, y tambien colocare el protector de parlantes de Crimson y Dr. Zoiberg (gracias a los dos) que tiene un retardo a la conexion.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Argi gesto honorable por tu parte ( ser agradecido ) y que anima a los miembros del Foro. Gracias a tí.


----------



## lucasb

Hola a todos, armé la versión de 50w y anda excelente, también armé el harman kardon y el legend, a estos solo me falta ponerle los fets y probar.
Quercus tendrás el pcb de la versión del legend mini con dos mosfets? gracias.


----------



## Quercus

lucasb dijo:


> Hola a todos, armé la versión de 50w y anda excelente, también armé el harman kardon de dos parejas y el legend, a estos solo me falta ponerle los fets y probar.
> Quercus tendrás el pcb de la versión del legend mini con dos mosfets? gracias.


  Esa versión no está probada.
  La semana pasada toco formateo del PC y tendría que buscarla en los archivos guardados.
  Pedido por pedido, alégranos la vista con algunas fotos. 
  Terminados y sin terminar.


----------



## lucasb

Acá dejo las fotos, el primero es el de 50w, despues el harman kardon stereo y el legend todavia sin terminar.


----------



## aadf

Quercus dijo:


> Fijate en la hoja de datos, asi por encima y a mi parecer son perfectamente compatibles. Parece una evolución del otro con mas poder de disipación y menos Rds(on).
> 
> Encontré el archivo y lo he retocado para que todos sean BCxxx.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108302



Buen dia,

Estoy terminando de conseguir los componentes para armar esta versión, con BCXXX y tengo algunas consultas, a ver si me pueden ayudar.

1.- No he podido conseguir los capacitores de Mica (20 y 390pF). He visto que en otros circuitos parecidos utilizaron los cerámicos. Habra algún problema con esto??

2.- Las resistencias de 1 y 2 Watts me han dado tambien de metalfilm, son bastante mas pequeñas, mientras soporte la potencia es lo mismo, cierto?

3.- El BC546 que esta entre los mosfets, va también sobre el disipador?

4.- El 546 y 556 que estan enfrentados, van juntos con grasa siliconada para aparear la temperatura (como en las primeras versiones)???

5.- Veo que mencionan de aparear los mosfets, pero entiendo que eso es SOLO para las versiones que tienen mas de 2, cierto? Se aparean todos los N-channel entre si y todos los P-channel entre si?

6.- Ultima!!! Saben cual seria la sensibilidad de este ampli? La señal de entrada que necesito para obtener el maximo a la salida??

Muchas gracias!

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## crazysound

Hola aadf:

1. En las puebas que yo he hecho con amplificadores AB nunca he tenido problemas con  capacitores cerámicos. Por supuesto que no son de la misma calidad...

2. Justamente el tamaño es la ventaja de usar metalfilm, mientras respetes la potencia...

3. Ese BC546 cumple su función mientras esté montado en el disipador de los masfets...

4. No, los que van juntos son los BC556...

5. El aparear es con los transistores que se conectan en "paralelo", o sea en una misma rama de voltaje, según lo que yo tengo entendido...

6. No te puedo ayudar.

Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aadf dijo:


> 6.- Ultima!!! Saben cual seria la sensibilidad de este ampli? La señal de entrada que necesito para obtener el maximo a la salida?


Cal ula la ganancia y dividi la tension de una rama de alimentacion en ella


----------



## Quercus

Como en infinidad de ocasiones “Dr. Zoidberg al rescate”.



aadf dijo:


> 6.- Ultima!!! Saben cual seria la sensibilidad de este ampli? La señal  de entrada que necesito para obtener el maximo a la salida??
> Andres.



  Lo que si te diría es que la ganancia no es muy alta tal como está el circuito, en la versión de dos parejas hice un cambio, en la resistencia de 470Ω y la cambie por 330Ω sin aparecer problemas de ningún tipo. La ganancia de ese modo es más... digamos normal.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Gracias a todos por contestar, estoy terminando de conseguir componentes.

Me cuesta bastante conseguir los de 680nF que van en cada rama a GND, estoy pensando en poner dos de 330 en paralelo si es que no consigo.

Saludos!
Andres.


----------



## Quercus

lucasb dijo:


> Quercus tendrás el pcb de la versión del legend mini con dos mosfets? gracias.



  Lo prometido es deuda.

Algunas aclaraciones:

1º Tengo el PCB hecho, pero aun no está probado.  No creo que tenga ningún error pero…

2º la mayoría lo han visto en otros diseños que he subido, pero para los que no, es mejor aclarar:

En el PCB hay previstas varias formas de colocar  las resistencias de surtidor y drenador en los Mosfet de potencia, en una sola unidad vertical u horizontal, o formando grupos según se ve en el layout. Por eso se ven marcados varios agujeros.

3º El PCB esta previsto para utilizar Mosfet pequeños, bajando la tensión. Las patas quedan bastante juntas, por lo que he separado un poco los contactos y que sea más cómodo utilizarlos.


  P.D.  En este, @crazysound,  no me va a poder decir:   “…yo  hubiese utilizado para el bias, uno con agujerito que es más cómodo…”


----------



## crazysound

jejeje  ... 

Más allá que me gustan los circuitos complementarios, excelente Quercus como siempre..!!


----------



## aadf

Buenas!

Bueno, aqui casi listo, solo me resta ponerle el disipador, conectarlo (y que nada explote  ) y regular bias.

Esta es la revision 2 usando los BCXXX, y para complicarmela, hice el esquematico con el kiCad y luego el PCB, manteniendo la distribucion de Quercus, pero con leves modificaciones ya que hay componentes que me resultaron mas grandes que el PCB original, ademas del preset que me vino con las 3 patas en linea y por eso tuve que meter un puente. Espero no haber metido la pata, pero fui siguiendo todas las pistas y me coincide todo..... 

Va a estar alimentado con +/-43.5Vcc de la fuente que arme en base a los calculos de aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Van las fotos.

Saludos y gracias por compartir todo esto.
Andres.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas.
ya hace unos meses que tenia montado la version 2 del amplificador de 50w con Mosfet de Quercus, bueno pues al final lo he teminado y me he puesto ha intentar hacer la puesta en marcha, y despues de unas cuantaaaas horas, pienso que la cosa no va bien....
la mediciones son las siguientes:

Placa 1:

Le doy tension (Transfomador utilizado de 24x2 con 7 condensadores de 2200/63v por rama) multimetro en serie con el positivo de alimentacion al amplificador (escala 200mA), a travez del potenciometro lo regulo en 100mA, y mido entre la salida al altavoz y gnd y me da 145mv, bueno sigo mirando, entre los extremos de una resistencia de 0R22 me marca 6mv=27mA.

Placa 2:

Consumo en 100mA
Entre la salida al altavoz y gnd: 26mV
Y entre los extremos de una 0R22: 12mV=54mA


La verdad que ya tengo un lio, no se si inyectarle sonido o que hacer...
Gracias.

y algunas fotos del amplificador...


----------



## jorge7458

Hola :
No encuentro el esquema eléctrico de los Harman Kardon ¿alguien sabe de donde puedo sacarlo? en concreto la rev.3 o la D.-
Agradecido
Jorge


----------



## aadf

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> ya hace unos meses que tenia montado la version 2 del amplificador de 50w con Mosfet de Quercus, bueno pues al final lo he teminado y me he puesto ha intentar hacer la puesta en marcha, y despues de unas cuantaaaas horas, pienso que la cosa no va bien....
> la mediciones son las siguientes:
> 
> Placa 1:
> 
> Le doy tension (Transfomador utilizado de 24x2 con 7 condensadores de 2200/63v por rama) multimetro en serie con el positivo de alimentacion al amplificador (escala 200mA), a travez del potenciometro lo regulo en 100mA, y mido entre la salida al altavoz y gnd y me da 145mv, bueno sigo mirando, entre los extremos de una resistencia de 0R22 me marca 6mv=27mA.
> 
> Placa 2:
> 
> Consumo en 100mA
> Entre la salida al altavoz y gnd: 26mV
> Y entre los extremos de una 0R22: 12mV=54mA
> 
> 
> La verdad que ya tengo un lio, no se si inyectarle sonido o que hacer...
> Gracias.
> 
> y algunas fotos del amplificador...



Hola,

Con el preset del amplificador regulas la corriente que pasa por la resistencia de 0.22ohm. Lei que el valor ideal serian 100mA pero eso hace que caliente mucho, yo lo tengo en 60mA, si mal no recuerdo.

Medis tension sobre la resistencia de 0.22 y calculas la corriente. Esto hacelo con la entrada de audio puenteada. No hace falta medir la corriente que consume TODO el amplificador, a menos que tengas curiosidad por eso....

Una vez ajustado, espera unos 10-15 minutos y seguro que el disipador levanta temperatura.... ahi volve a medir y reajustalo si hace falta.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## rulfo

todas la mediciones estan realizadas con la entrada de sonido en corto, me olvido del consumo de almplificador  y regulo las bias en 60mA, y vuelvo a mirar la salida al altavoz haber que valor que marca en  mV en  DC...

Gracias



hace unos 10 m que lo estoy mediendo, la temperatura ha subido unos grados en el disipador el bias se me mantiene a unos 13mv ( entiendo que son 13mV es el multimetro  de la izquierda y a la salida del altavoz tengo unos 143 mV..


----------



## aadf

Hola,

¿Es un punto entre el 1 y el 4 en el multimetro grande?
En la escala que esta colocado, serian 1.4mV..... no 14!

Con respecto al offset, no recuerdo bien mis valores, pero si que las 2 placas que arme no estaban iguales. No tiene ajuste, es lo que se.

Aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/
Esta paso a paso explicado el ajuste y aparentemente siendo la salida menor a 300mV no habria problema (punto 14).

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## rulfo

si es un punto y esta en escala 200mV,  lo he leido una y otra vez, algo no estoy haciendo bien, en el momento que lo subo a 3.3mV la bombilla que utilizo en serie de 40w me empieza a dar parpardeos....


----------



## aadf

rulfo dijo:


> si es un punto y esta en escala 200mV,  lo he leido una y otra vez, algo no estoy haciendo bien, en el momento que lo subo a 3.3mV la bombilla que utilizo en serie de 40w me empieza a dar parpardeos....



Uh, yo hacia mucho que no armaba nada y me funcionaron de primera. Ahora estoy tratando de solucionar algunos problemas con el control de tonos, pero las potencias van bien.

La lampara no me encendio, salvo un parpadeo cuando conectas la fuente la primera vez (es normal por la carga de los capacitores).

Has probado los transistores? Hay un pequeño circuito que permite probar los MOSFET y sirve para aparearlos cuando se usan 2 por rama.....

saludos,
Andres


----------



## rulfo

el corto en la entrada de audio lo he realizado entre los dos cable de la entrada que se ven en la foto uniendo ambos...
¿sería lo correcto o sería uniendo el positivo con el gnd?
gracias


----------



## aadf

rulfo dijo:


> el corto en la entrada de audio lo he realizado entre los dos cable de la entrada que se ven en la foto uniendo ambos...
> ¿sería lo correcto o sería uniendo el positivo con el gnd?
> gracias



Eso esta bien.

Como comente antes, probaria los transistores y los mosfets por separado.

La prueba de mosfets la hice con este circuito:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-mosfet-hexfet-apareator-75256/

Me dieron valores entre 3.8 y 4V.

Saludos,
andres


----------



## crazysound

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> ya hace unos meses que tenia montado la version 2 del amplificador de 50w con Mosfet de Quercus, bueno pues al final lo he teminado y me he puesto ha intentar hacer la puesta en marcha, y despues de unas cuantaaaas horas, pienso que la cosa no va bien....
> la mediciones son las siguientes:
> 
> Placa 1:
> 
> Le doy tension (Transfomador utilizado de 24x2 con 7 condensadores de 2200/63v por rama) multimetro en serie con el positivo de alimentacion al amplificador (escala 200mA), a travez del potenciometro lo regulo en 100mA, y mido entre la salida al altavoz y gnd y me da 145mv, bueno sigo mirando, entre los extremos de una resistencia de 0R22 me marca 6mv=27mA.
> 
> Placa 2:
> 
> Consumo en 100mA
> Entre la salida al altavoz y gnd: 26mV
> Y entre los extremos de una 0R22: 12mV=54mA
> 
> 
> La verdad que ya tengo un lio, no se si inyectarle sonido o que hacer...
> Gracias.
> 
> y algunas fotos del amplificador...



Hola rulfo, deberías medir la caída de tensión en ambas resistencias de potencia .
El problema del offset no tiene que ver con la calibración de la corriente de reposo.. Más bien el problema viene acarreado desde el par diferencial de entrada..
La solución es colocar un preset de bajo valor con sus extremos en los emisores de dichos transistores y el centro conectado a R1..

Quercus:
_P.D.  En este, crazysound, no me va a poder decir: “…yo hubiese utilizado para el bias, uno con agujerito que es más cómodo…”_


----------



## rulfo

Hola Crazysound,  así es como lo he medido, en la resistencia de potencia de 0r22, entre el terminal que va  ha emisor y el otro terminal donde se unen ambas resistencia ( le he soldado un cable en la Unión de las resistencias por la parte de abajo) he realizado la medida en ambas resistencias y el resultado es ese 
1.3mV mas o menos que al pasarlo a mA (5.9mA)se queda el bias muy bajo y si lo subo más  ( a unos 3,5mV) ya se prende la bombilla que estoy utilizando  en serie...
Gracias


----------



## Quercus

A ver rulfo, prueba una cosa fácil, para el offset de salida:

  -Resistencia marcada en rojo de 56K,  cámbiala por una entre 27K y 39K.
   -Resistencia marcada en verde de 5K6 quítala y coloca en su lugar con un par de cables, una resistencia ajustable (preferible multi vuelta) de 2K. 

  Ya sabes un cable a uno de los extremos y el otro al central. Antes de colocar la resistencia asegúrate de que está en su valor intermedio. 

  Vuelve a darle corriente y con el multímetro  en escala 200mV o así, mide entre masa de alimentación y salida, regula la resistencia  e intenta que  de lo más próximo a cero, después de que  lleve un tiempo funcionando y este estabilizado.  Todo esto con la entrada de señal en corto y sin altavoz.

 Lo ideal seria aparear el par diferencial de entrada y luego poder ajustarlo, pero tanto lo uno por tener que comprar mas transistores, como lo otro por tener que ajustar, no levanta muchas simpatías.


----------



## rulfo

Hola Quercus, muchas gracias por su ayuda,
mañana haré los cambios y ya te comento, el tema de poder regular el bias con un valor más alto todo indica que el problema viene dado por no estar apareados los
Mosfet, para un futuro ya se que hacer antes de montar los transistores ( aparearlos antes de nada) tengo otros 4 de cada, irf540 y irf9540 los miraré haber *a ver*, y un pedido pendiente de recibir de diotronic el cual intentare añadir otros 10 de cada, ( intentare todo lo posible por ponerlo en marcha).
¿Si le inyectó sonido con este valor de bias que tengo que pasaría?
y al tener ese valor de osfett *offset* en que afectaría?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Quercus

Los Mosfet hay que aparearlos cuando son *más de una pareja*, este no es el caso, puede ser útil comprobar  que no son de mala calidad, observando  que los valores que dan estén dentro, o muy cerca de los parametros  aconsejados, pero nada más.

  Lo que hay que aparear en este caso, son los transistores de la entrada.

  Siempre que tengas puesto el foco/bombilla  en serie con la entrada al transformador, puedes hacer una prueba de inyectarle sonido y empezaría por el que tiene menos offset, pero sin alegrías, poco a poco y después de que este calibrado.


----------



## rulfo

¿Los dos bc546? ¿Ese puede ser el causante de la no regulacion del bias?
Gracias.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, despues de unas cuantas horas de pruebas el resultado ha sido nefasto,
he realizado los cambios, la Resistencia de 56k por una de 33k, y la 5k6 por un
potenciometro de 2k, le doy tension, con la entranda de audio en corto, los dos extremos de una de las 0r22 al Multimetro en escala 200mV para ir controlando el Bias, y la salida
de audio y gnd a otro Multimetro en escala de 200mV y empiezo a regular el offset,
con el ponteciometro a tope en un extremo (valor de 2k) se me queda en unos 15mV, cambio
el potenciometro por uno de 5k para tener mas margen de regulacion, lo dejo de 0.8mV a2.2mV (valor de offset) bueno hasta el momento parece que toda va bien, y el bias se
mantiene entre 0.8mV y 1.2mV, bueno decido de inyectarle audio algo pasara y si que paso,
le conecto un altavoz a la salida, le doy tension, suena durante un segundo, la bombilla va cogiendo fuerza y el altavoz empieza ha humear vuelvo hacer la misma prueba
pero en vez del altavoz conectado el Multimetro y es que resulta que ha los pocos segundo de 
darle tension me marca en la salid unos 8v en dc, por lo menos ya se que pasa cuando le llega Dc al altavoz, algo he aprendido...

y otro cambio que realize antes de darle tension fue comprobar la hFE de otros Bc546 que tengo y el valor de todos es de 006, de todas formas  cambios los dos presentes en la placa, por otros dos nuevos y el valor del Bias sigue siendo el mismo...


----------



## Quercus

Empieza por revisar, o bien el medidor de ganancia o los transistores, ahí falla algo, la ganancia tiene que ser muy superior, como minimo algo mas de 100 para los muy malos, hasta 800 o por ahi.


----------



## rulfo

lo medi mal, ahora si...
294, 299, 297, 300, 303, 287, 317, 287,294,306...
los volveré a quitar y pondré dos de igual ganancia,
la placa la he mirado y mas que mirado y no veo nada, 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, he quitado los dos bc 546 y le he medido la ganancia y su valor es de 317 y el otro de 292 he buscado otro de 318 y los he puesto junto a del 317, 
uno los cables de la entrada de audio y le doy tension
 lo tengo sobre 10minutos   con tension ( 32 grados en el disipador) y dejó el offet entre  5 y 8 mV y el bias entre 1 y 1.5 mV, quito el corto en la entrada de audio y vuelvo a medir, el offet se mantiene en el mismo rango pero el bias ha subido a 1.8 mV lo dejó unos 5m y conforme va subiendo la temperatura en el disipador ( lo quito a 38 grados) empieza ha brillar la bombilla en serie por momentos contra más temperatura en el disipador más continuo es el brillo de la bombilla en cada brillo veo que el bias se dispara, lo que no se si es normal es que tanto el valor de offet  como el de bias están continuando variando y no se mantienen en un valor dijo...
ya no se que hacer, miraré todos los componentes uno por uno haber si hay algún error en alguno, incluso montare una nueva placa...


----------



## Quercus

Que repases los componentes es buena idea, valores de condensadores y resistencias incluidos, pero ademas seria bueno que subieses unas fotos de varios angulos, con la mayor fidelidad posible.


----------



## Fogonazo

Lee este *tema*    .


----------



## rulfo

Buenas.
Todo componente que monté a partir de ahora será comprobado y mirado que corresponda con sus características, hay van unas fotos y seguiré mirando...
Los dos cables amarillos van al potenciometro de 5k y el naranja para medir el bias...
Dos cambios que he realizado que pienso que no tienen importancia es el 1N4004 por e 1N4007 y el potenciometro es de 2k en vez de 2k2...
Gracias.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas.
Pues nada no quiere funcionar,  después de haber desmontado todos los componentes y haber medido uno por uno, he medido los mosfet comprobado que disparan y nada sigo con el mismo problema no me deja regular el bias en el momento que lo paso de unos 3mV ya empieza a dar destellos la bombilla y ha volverse loco el bias...
Un dato que pienso que es normal es que cuando toco la punta del multimetro( en la parte del aislante) y se encuentra midiendo empieza a destellar la bombilla al tocar el gnd pasa lo mismo..


----------



## Quercus

Todo lo que estas diciendo se corresponde a un modulo o a los dos.
Eso que dices que ocurre cuando tocas el multimetro, me deja descolocado.
Como tienes colocado el cableado de alimentcion en su totalidad, una foto o varias incluyendo la fuente.



Has comprobado minuciosamente el PCB? Pasa un destornillador o algo parecido por todas las calles de aislacion.


----------



## rulfo

Pasa el mismo problema en los dos módulos...
El pcb lo tengo más que mirado..
Lo que no te comente es que con el potenciometeo que pusimos para regular el osfett pasaba lo mismo al tocarlo con el destornillador también daba destellos la bombilla...
No se si se verá bien la foto, de todas formas cuando llegue a mi casa a ver si pongo algunas que se vean mejor...


----------



## Delphos

Amigo Rulfo, saludos, al parecer estas poniendo los bombillos en la salida de C.D. y estos los debes de colocar en la entrada de C.A. la otra es que no alcanzo a ver bien pero al parecer los estas poniendo en serie entre ellos, lo ideal es que ´pongas un solo bombillo, de unos 40 a 60 watts en serie con tu alimentacion de C.A., este de preferencia debe de ser de filamento,.... de tu fuente.... creo que la conexion central de el transformador no lo estas mandando a tu rectificador y filtros, esta conexion debe de ir conectada a tu etapa de rectificacion para homologar las tierras.... no se ve muy clara la forma en que tienes conectada la fuente a tu amplificador, pero seguramente ahi esta radicando tu problema ya que esto te lo hace en los 2 modulos y es evidente que es por tu fuente....En unas fotos anteriores que subiste se ve sucio tu pcb  tiene mucha pasta para soldar o flux... es recomendable que laves perfectamente tus pcb con alcohol isopropilico y que pases una aguja de las que se ocupan para coser ropa enmedio de las pistas para evitar que exista algun contacto entre ellas..espero y sea de tu ayuda  mis comentarios saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Mira como esta cableado este y añadele la bombilla de 40W en serie en una de las entredas  de 230V.

_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/918197/ _
El resto de focos quitados.

Por supuesto, para el ajuste no coloques el altavoz y puentea al entrada de señal.


----------



## rulfo

Esas bombillas son dicroicas de 12v las tengo en serie, con un interruptor de doble polo conectadas a la salida de la fuente y las utilizó para descargar los condensadores, en la alimentación (220v)  al transformador es donde utilizó la bombilla en serie en uno de los polos, conectó el enchufe a un cuadro que tengo con varias bombillas...
A la tarde pondré varias imágenes detallando el tema...


----------



## rulfo

Buenas
Pongo unas fotos, a ver que os parece...
Las pistas las limpie con un cepillo y alcohol isopropilico y Repase todas las posibles uniones.. 
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, pues nada voy a tener que dejarlo apartado,  no hay manera ya no se que hacerle, lo he repasado y más que repasado lo he vuelto a limpiar con un cepillo de dientes y alcohol isopropilico ( esta limpio y brillante) mirado y mas que mirado, lo he vuelto a  probar el modulo que está sin modificar, igual que el esquema
Y sigue igual con el bias a 1mV y salida de audio en 20mV, todo esto con la entrada de audio en corto, le he vuelto a inyectar audio con el movil y he colocado un altavoz a la salida y consigo escucharlo a muy bajo volumen en el momento que lo subo ya empieza a dar destellos la bombilla y a petardear el altavoz, (empeze con un altavoz de 8 ohm ytambién lo he quemado al final he terminado con uno de 32 ohm que parece que aguanta más...
No entiendo porque no me deja de subir el bias es pasarlo de 2,5 mV y ya empieza a volverse loco la lectura y ha dar destellos la bombilla ...


----------



## chifu

Hola Quercus , muy bueno lo tuyo ,queria hacerte una pregunta , tengo que hacer una potencia para un amplificador de guitarra y me gustaria saber cual me conviene mas , si el Ampeg4 rev 3.0  o  el Harman Kardon con BC ya que en Argentina se consiguen.
Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Quercus

Hola chifu.
  El Ampeg es mejor amplificador y  utilizado precisamente en  amplificador para instrumento, para bajo en el que conozco. 

  Aunque que sea para uno u otro depende del previo y cualquier amplificador que cumpla con tus exigencias valdría, pero, la decisión es mas tuya que mía, basándote en lo que dices: 
  Puedes conseguir los componentes y agregaría,  que si lo montas adecuadamente no te va a defraudar.


----------



## chifu

Listo , entonces vamos por el Ampeg, despues  subire algunas fotos .Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## zorrux

Hola  Quercus .Una consulta.
Estoy reproduciendo tu Amp de 50 W ( es mi primer discreto ,espero culminarlo con exito)

En las fotos me parece que  los transistores del par diferencial estan unidos entre si ,con pasta termica y ligados o amarrados . ¿ Es asi o es  una ilusion optica?


----------



## Quercus

Hola zorrux, no, no es una ilusión óptica, están puestos así,  para que el calor sea lo más parecido en los dos, ya que influye en su funcionamiento.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Apare de eso de estar juntos por el tema de temperatura, lo ideal serian que esten "apareados", cierto? que tengan ganancia muy parecida.

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## Quercus

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> Apare de eso de estar juntos por el tema de temperatura, lo ideal serian que esten "apareados", cierto? que tengan ganancia muy parecida.
> saludos,
> Andres.


  Por supuesto aadf, lo primero es aparearlos lo mas exactos que podamos (maximo10% de diferencia) despues colocarlos haciendo contacto con pasta termica, para mantenerlos juntos y prietos utilizo termoretractil.


----------



## zorrux

Gracias a todos por sus consejos .Este es el estado actual de los bichitos.Con los  BC546  asi en pecaminosa intimidad.

Otra consulta ,pienso encargar a Chinolandia los  IRP640 y IRP9640 (tengo el total convencimiento que los de aca son hermanitos  de los de alla  ,menos en el precio) estos supuestamente son de 18 y 11 A y trabajan hasta con 200 V.
Segun  "yo mismo" estos mosfet  me servirian  para el presente proyecto ,para alguno de los Harman Kardon e incluso para el Ampeg de 4 mosfet.
¿Estoy algo acertado o solo es un desvario de novato?


----------



## Quercus

Utilizar IRF640/9640 con los amplificadores de más potencia, no te va a permitir  utilizar toda su potencia ni a 8Ω, con el pequeño no hay problema.
  Si la fuente que utilizarías con ellos (los de más potencia) no sobrepasa los ±45/47V mejor utilizaría IRF540/9540 son para 100V pero aguantan mucha más corriente, fíjate la experiencia que tuve _aquí_  con un Ampeg  y estos Mosfet que te comento.


----------



## zorrux

Recuento de bajas   y parte de "victoria" parcial. 

Por una conducta irresponsable de mi parte ,2 inocentes mosfetitos pasaron a mejor vida,asi que para el segundo tiempo ,tome todas las precauciones y hay mejores resultados pero que me desconciertan.

-Entre la salida de parlante y Ground obtengo  -7 milivoltios,lo cual me parece muy bien y aceptable,punto a favor.
-El foco de 25 w apenas enciende su filamento,punto a favor.
-Mido entre los extremos de las resistencias de poder ,los ladrillos blancos y no obtengo lectura  o mejor dicho salta de 7 a 5 a 2 y luego nada.
-El disipador  permanece totalmente frio (sospecho  que el bicho se ha muerto de nuevo)
-El mover la resistencia variable (de 2 K  pero en realidad de 1.8 K )no causa ningun efecto,ni en la medicion de la resistencia ladrillo  ni en el calentamiento del disipador.
-Decido dejar la electronica  para siempre  ( o capaz   para la otra semana) pero antes hago un experimento  desesperado,le coloco un parlante ,uno pequeño ,que se sacrifique por  la ciencia y cuando toco la entrada de señal produce ruidos  ,el bicho esta vivo y amplifica.
Alentado por esto le pongo audio y  para mi sorpresa  funciona,amplifica ,el sonido no es de lo mejor pero entre el parlante de  chiste  y las tierras por cualquier lado es explicable ,el disipador sigue frio.

Pero sigo con la incognita ,primero pense mi multimetro ,chinazo de menos de 3 dolares no tiene sensibilidad para medir milivoltios pero recorde que  si mide  de forma estable cuando lo pongo entre Out y Ground,asi que yo debo estar midiendo en otro sitio  u otra cosa ,ademas  medi la resistencia variable antes de colocarla y funcionaba bien .
Ruego algun alma  caritativa que me indique donde es que debo medir para regular el bias ,yo lo hago asi como en el dibujo  y la verdad no entiendo eso de "caida de tension " ¿en relacion a que???


----------



## Quercus

La calibración de bias se mide: o bien colocando el milímetro  en serie con una de las ramas de alimentación y regulando para ver los mA que necesitamos reflejados en él (esta explicado en el pdf de la versión 1 primer post) o bien midiendo entre los extremos de una de las resistencias de potencia tal como lo tienes en el dibujo (aunque por estar la resistencia vertical no se aprecia con detalle).

  La última opción es más segura y simplemente es aplicar la ley de Ohms.

  No tengo ningún problema en extenderme más, pero me lo van a recriminar los moderadores por repetitivo. Entra en este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...as-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/#post64643 y veras explicado con detalle todo el proceso con muchos añadidos que te vendrán muy bien.

  Lee y comprueba que lo tengas todo correcto.


----------



## zorrux

Gracias por la atencion ,amigo Quercus.He leido el post de Fogonazo ,lo he entendido tambien (creo)  tus recomendaciones tambien.
El problema es que cuando mido asi en vacio  segun indico en el dibujo NO OBTENGO ningun valor en milivoltios ,cuando aplico musica  si obtengo una medida en milivoltios variable entre 7 y 30 segun la intensidad del volumen y el disipador si se calienta entre tibion y caliente.

Pensaba que deberia medir en otro sitio ,pero si me confirmas que el dibujo es correcto ,mi desconcierto crece,pues pienso que algun  valor deberia dar.
A bajo volumen se siente como rasposo  pero aumentando el volumen  la calidad mejora.
¿es esa la distorsion por cruce??


----------



## Quercus

Prueba una cosa, cambia la resistencia ajustable por una de 5K.


----------



## crazysound

zorrux dijo:


> Gracias por la atencion ,amigo Quercus.He leido el post de Fogonazo ,lo he entendido tambien (creo)  tus recomendaciones tambien.
> El problema es que cuando mido asi en vacio  segun indico en el dibujo NO OBTENGO ningun valor en milivoltios ,cuando aplico musica  si obtengo una medida en milivoltios variable entre 7 y 30 segun la intensidad del volumen y el disipador si se calienta entre tibion y caliente.
> 
> Pensaba que deberia medir en otro sitio ,pero si me confirmas que el dibujo es correcto ,mi desconcierto crece,pues pienso que algun  valor deberia dar.
> *A bajo volumen se siente como rasposo  pero aumentando el volumen  la calidad mejora.
> ¿es esa la distorsion por cruce??*



Así es zorrux, es porque en reposo no están encendidos los transitores de salida. Es buena la idea de aumentar el valor del preset .

Saludos..


----------



## chifu

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, pues nada voy a tener que dejarlo apartado,  no hay manera ya no se que hacerle, lo he repasado y más que repasado lo he vuelto a limpiar con un cepillo de dientes y alcohol isopropilico ( esta limpio y brillante) mirado y mas que mirado, lo he vuelto a  probar el modulo que está sin modificar, igual que el esquema
> Y sigue igual con el bias a 1mV y salida de audio en 20mV, todo esto con la entrada de audio en corto, le he vuelto a inyectar audio con el movil y he colocado un altavoz a la salida y consigo escucharlo a muy bajo volumen en el momento que lo subo ya empieza a dar destellos la bombilla y a petardear el altavoz, (empeze con un altavoz de 8 ohm ytambién lo he quemado al final he terminado con uno de 32 ohm que parece que aguanta más...
> No entiendo porque no me deja de subir el bias es pasarlo de 2,5 mV y ya empieza a volverse loco la lectura y ha dar destellos la bombilla ...



Rufo , yo arme dos plaquetas identicas del 50w rev2 con irf540 irf9540 y me pasaba lo mismo , cuando lo pasaba de 25mA la reg del bias empezaba a dar destellos el foco , cambie el condensador de 100pf por uno mas grande y lo hacia mas seguido entonces lo saque directamente y santo remedio me permitio regular el bias . Habria que preguntarle a Quercus si sabe el por que , pero bueno proba a ver si te hace lo mismo , todavia no lo probe con audio por que esto fue hace una hora y me llamaron a almorzar


----------



## chifu

Lo probé con sonido (generador de señal) le di rosca y me dio 50vpp antes del recorte, no se nota distorcion por cruce ( osciloscopio)  a la cuadrada le hace unas puntas en el flanco.
Lo que me preocupa es que al desconectarle la señal en la entrada como que se dispara el consumo y se calientan  mucho los irf  o sea no lo puedo encender si no tengo conectado algo en la entrada.
El ofset esta en 30mv


----------



## Panzer2

50Vpp! Me parece mucho! Con carga de 8 ó 4 Ohms?
No serán 20Vpp?...


----------



## chifu

despues voy a subir fotos de las ondas , y si 50Vpp  y empezaba a recortar con carga de 8 ohms  luego voy a probar con 4 ohms y veo , ni se cuanta señal le puse a la entrada. Con 300mV da 20Vpp  a y la alimente co +-35V


----------



## chifu

Estas son las imagenes prometidas 
No se por que tengo que poner una resistencia de 10K entre la entrada y la masa  , si no la coloco el consumo se me dispara ,tambien tuve que sacar el condensador de 100pf por que oscilaba y no podia ajustar el Bias ( me parece que a Rufo le pasa lo mismo) despues de eso ajuste el bias  a 100mA , y andaba bien pero lo tuve que bajar a 70mA por que calentaba demasiado para mi gusto . Respecto de la potencia es increible lo que tira , yo lo uso con 8 ohms.
Espero que alguno le sirva esto

En la foto del amperimetro son 300mA esta puesto a 1A fondo de escala


----------



## zorrux

Chifu:

Mil millones de gracias ,segui tu consejo de eliminar el capacitor de 100 pF que esta  entre las gates  y santo remedio.
Funciona MUY BIEN  ,  a bajisimo volumen  puedo oir clara y nitida la musica ,antes solo era un petardeo continuo ,a alto volumen es muy fuerte ,muy claro muy nitido ,el disipador esta caliente pero se puede tocar sin problema.

Aclaro que use un capacitor  ceramico de esos simples ,los que tiene una capuchita negra  dicen que son mas precisos y no tengo capacimetro ,asi que tengo que confiar en lo que traen impreso y su valor real es una incognita .


----------



## chifu

Bueno me alegro ,  el mio calentaba bastante y le baje el bias a 70mV  , no encontre ninguna diferencia en las ondas que me mostraba el osciloscopio y calienta bastante menos


----------



## Quercus

El que yo monte funciono sin problemas y a alguno mas que comento. Pero veo  que la modificación quitando el condensador de 100pF ha funcionado también con “zorrux”.

  Parece no ser  algo circunstancial y funcionar bien de esta forma. Hay algún esquema muy parecido que tampoco lo lleva. Seria cuestión de simularlo, pero en ese tema no puedo ayudar. 

  La otra cuestión que ha quedado pendiente, es si ha empezado a regular el bias y de ser asi, con que resistencia, porque igualmente a mi me funciono perfectamente con 2k2, puede que 1k8 quede algo corto. 

En la version1 puse 5K como te aconsejaba, porque era lo que tenía a mano y como es de suponer no hubo problema.


----------



## chifu

Hola Quercus  , con 2k2 funciona bien , es mas la regulacion se produce justo en el medio del preset.
estuve experimentando y colocando resistencias de 100R en los gate de los IRF y luego colocando el condensador de 100p antes de dichas resistencias tambien anda bien y no oscila , me da a pensar que las causas de lo que sucede se debe a los IRF ( capaz que aca en argentina sean medios truchos)


----------



## zorrux

Hola amigos:Yo tambien lo tengo regulado en la mitad de la resistencia variable ,esta en 900 ohmios pero mas por intuicion que por medida pues despues de retirar el capacitor  mido entre 2  a 2.5 milivoltios .

Quizas ( he pensado ) la causa seria que el circuito esta diseñado para 30+30 v de CC y lo estoy alimentando con 24+24 v de CC ,en vacio, cuando lo conecto al amplificador cae  a 20+20 v CC,quizas  es que estoy en el minimo de la alimentacion del amplificador .

Mi transformador es de 18+18 CA ,de 4 A y 210 watts.


----------



## DOSMETROS

zorrux dijo:


> lo estoy alimentando con 24+24 v de CC ,en vacio, cuando lo conecto al amplificador cae a 20+20 v CC,.


 
Medí si cae la tensión de alterna del transformador , si no cae te falta capacidad de filtros.

Saludos !


----------



## zorrux

Tiene 9400 uF por rama.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y que pasa con los 36 Vac (18+18 Vac) ?


----------



## chifu

18+18 4A son144W


----------



## ortegahdz

hola a todo el foro excelente post gracias a todos los colaboradores de este tema, yo arme la segunda versión del amplificador de 50w funciona excelente pero el transistor BC556 se calienta mucho, la alimentación que tengo es de +- 38 v a 5 A, sera ese el detalle o tendré algo mas erróneo, el modulo lo hice estéreo y en las dos etapas es igual, la corriente de bias es de 60 mA y el offset es de entre 15 a 25 mV no es estable pero el amplificador funciona perfecto.


----------



## Quercus

Hola ortegahdz, bienvenido al foro.

±38V es bastante tensión, aunque debe funcionar bien con ±35 y son  3 voltios más por rama, lo que si haría es cambiar el BC556 por un MPSA56 que girándolo, coinciden las patas. Es un transistor del mismo voltaje pero que aguanta mucha más corriente.

Lo ideal sería poder poner un transistor, al que se le pudiese colocar un pequeño radiado tipo BD140, pero las patas no coinciden. Si ves la posibilidad inténtalo.

Seria colocar el condensador de 2,2pF por abajo y colocar ahí el BD140


----------



## rulfo

Muy Buenas
¡¡¡¡¡¡Ya lo tengo funcionando!!!!!!

Lo he vuelto todo a sus valores iniciales segun esquema, le he quitado el condensador de 100pf, como comentaba el compañero Chifu (Muchas Gracias) lo he tenido unos 10minutos  con la entrada de audio en corto, el bias a unos 15mv-17mv y el osfet a unos 7-8 mv y el disipador a unos 52 grados  y ya no he podido aguntar mas, le he metido audio y guauuu como suena...
Muchas Gracias a Quercus, por su ayuda, por compartir, a Chifu por su ayuda y al todo el foro,


----------



## chifu

Me alegra Rulfo, es cuestion de tener paciencia con la  electronica


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Voy a armar el mofet de 40w rev como mi primer ampli sin integrados, encargue todo lo que dice el circuito menos esto:
original  - reemplazo
1n4004 - 1n4007
2.2pf   -   2.7pf
2.2ohm consegui de alambre 9w

tendre algun problema?


----------



## Fogonazo

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Voy a armar el mofet de 40w rev como mi primer ampli sin integrados, encargue todo lo que dice el circuito menos esto:
> original  - reemplazo
> 1n4004 - 1n4007
> 2.2pf   -   2.7pf
> 2.2ohm consegui de alambre 9w
> 
> tendre algun problema?



Solo con la resistencia de *2,2Ω* pero debido a su tamaño , eléctricamente es correcta.

¿ Cual es el circuito ?, tal ces podrías reemplazar esas resistencias "Enormes" por 2 de menor tamaño de *4,7Ω* en paralelo


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Fogonazo dijo:


> Solo con la resistencia de *2,2Ω* pero debido a su tamaño , eléctricamente es correcta.
> 
> ¿ Cual es el circuito ?, tal ces podrías reemplazar esas resistencias "Enormes" por 2 de menor tamaño de *4,7Ω* en paralelo



Si pense en usar  en paralelo, seguramente en alguna tienda cercana se consiguen las que estan el el PCB

Gracias


----------



## Quercus

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Voy a armar el mofet de 40w rev como mi primer ampli sin integrados, encargue todo lo que dice el circuito menos esto:
> original  - reemplazo
> 1n4004 - 1n4007
> 2.2pf   -   2.7pf
> 2.2ohm consegui de alambre 9w
> 
> tendre algun problema?


  A ver, estoy un poco fuera de juego, hablas de 40W con Mosfet, algunos componentes los identifico con el 50W Mosfet,  pero otros no sé de donde salen… 
  Como te acaban de preguntar  ¿Qué circuito quieres montar?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Quercus dijo:


> A ver, estoy un poco fuera de juego, hablas de 40W con Mosfet, algunos componentes los identifico con el 50W Mosfet,  pero otros no sé de donde salen…
> Como te acaban de preguntar  ¿Qué circuito quieres montar?



Este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/


----------



## Quercus

Muy bien, como te decía, algún componente no lo identificaba:

Las resistencias de potencia a las que aludías de 2,2Ω, son las situadas en los surtidores y su valor es 0,22Ω/2W. Puedes poner de 0.27Ω ó 0,33Ω, o incluso algo menor de 0,22Ω.


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . _*¿ Cual es el circuito ?*_. . .





Quercus dijo:


> . . . . Como te acaban de preguntar  _*¿Qué circuito quieres montar?*_



¿ Por que es necesario que *2* usuarios te repregunten por lo que estás haciendo. ? 

Estás desperdiciando tiempo y esfuerzo de quienes desean colaborar contigo


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Por que es necesario que *2* usuarios te repregunten por lo que estás haciendo. ?
> 
> Estás desperdiciando tiempo y esfuerzo de quienes desean colaborar contigo



perdón, en la primer respuesta estaba desde el cel y era mas complicado

Me llegaron los componentes pero estoy sospechando de la calidad de los mosfets ademas de que me enviaron un 530 y un 530n.
los capacitores de 100nf son de poliester y el preset no es multivuelta va soldado igual a como esta en la PC?






Gracias.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, tengo una duda respecto a la regulación del bias,  hoy he vuelto ha regularlo ya que el transformador utilizado anteriormente es de 18ca  y el definitivo de 24, bueno el  tema es que reguló el bias a unos 15-17 mv y con el disipador a unos 50 grados y me he dado cuenta que al ponerle un ventilador refrigerando el disipador el bias baja, como seria lo ideal hacerlo? Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, tengo una duda respecto a la regulación del bias,  hoy he vuelto ha regularlo ya que el transformador utilizado anteriormente es de 18ca  y el definitivo de 24, bueno el  tema es que reguló el bias a unos 15-17 mv y con el disipador a unos 50 grados y me he dado cuenta que al ponerle un ventilador refrigerando el disipador el bias baja, como seria lo ideal hacerlo? Gracias y Saludos.



¿ Sobre que esquema estás escribiendo ?

Eso indicaría una _*"Sub-Compensación"*_ de la corriente de reposo, en un caso extremo podría provocar un _*"Embalaje térmico" 
*_

La corriente de reposo se ajusta en frío y se controla cuando el disipador llegó a una temperatura respetable (50°/80°), si es que lo hace.
Si con el disipador caliente se detecta que la corriente es excesiva se corrige a un valor menor.


----------



## rulfo

Me refiero al Mosfet de 50w, asi es como lo estaba haciendo, ajustando en frío y al subir la temperatura a unos 50, lo he vuelto ajustar, la duda era esa que al refrigerarlo bajara la temperatura y por lo tanto el bias...

Buenas, pues después de tenerlo unas dos horas dándole caña, se ha portado estupendamente, la duda que tengo es que cuando no hay ninguna canción sonando se produce un ruido en el altavoz como un uuuufffffff más o menos...

Lo he probado todo provisionalmente con pinzas de cocodrilo y tal, no se si puede venir el ruido por ese motivo también la señal audio se la inyectado desde un móvil...
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## ortegahdz

hola a todos los del foro, disculpa quercus por no reponer antes a tus comentarios y gracias por hacerlos, como hice la placa un poco mas grande a las medidas que tu diseñaste no hubo necesidad de desmontar el condensador solo hice una perforación mas y listo coloque el transistor BD136 el cual mejoro mucho el circuito ya no se calienta en exceso y los amplificadores funcionan a la perfección, lo estoy montando en una vieja carcasa de un recibidor de AM/FM que ya estaba fuera de funciones, cuando tenga fotos las subiré


----------



## Quercus

rulfo dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, pues después de tenerlo unas dos horas dándole caña, se ha portado estupendamente, la duda que tengo es que cuando no hay ninguna canción sonando se produce un ruido en el altavoz como un
> uuuufffffff más o menos...
> Lo he probado todo provisionalmente con pinzas de cocodrilo y tal, no se si puede venir el ruido por ese motivo ttambién la señal audio se la inyectado desde un móvil...
> Gracias y Saludos.


El ruido en los amplificadores tiene muchos factores que puedan producirlos, unos con mas relevancia que otros. Es algo muy importante y sobre el que hay escritos sobre como anularlos. Los más comunes podrían ser:
  -La limpieza en la señal de origen junto con el cable con el que se transmite.
  -La cercanía del cable de señal con el transformador (blindaje de este) y de los cables de entrada y salida de alterna, aparte de el entorchado de estos.
  -El filtrado de la fuente.
  -Y la muy importante masa en estrella. 

Otros que también influyen: 
  -Los componentes de montaje
  -El diseño del PCB
  -La  colocación, o no, en un gabinete metalico (influye hasta que sea acero o aluminio) y la unión, o no, de la masa a este, a través de una resistencia de poco valor.
  Y los que se me escapan o no conozco…

Por darte algún dato, en algunos amplificadores, en la primera prueba, he escuchado la radio, hasta entender lo que decía, sin tener ninguna señal de entrada. 


			
				ortegahdz dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos los del foro, disculpa quercus por no reponer antes a tus comentarios y gracias por hacerlos, como hice la placa un poco mas grande a las medidas que tu diseñaste no hubo necesidad de desmontar el condensador solo hice una perforación mas y listo coloque el transistor BD136 el cual mejoro mucho el circuito ya no se calienta en exceso y los amplificadores funcionan a la perfección, lo estoy montando en una vieja carcasa de un recibidor de AM/FM que ya estaba fuera de funciones, cuando tenga fotos las subiré


No hay problema, me alegra que la solución te haya servido, buen montaje.

P.D. Gracias a ti y a rodrigocabralniebla, por publicar las fotos.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

En este circuito el capacitor de relimentacion seria el de 22uf? siento que le faltan bajos y comentaron que hay que aumentarlo a 100uf
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/624803/


----------



## aure

crimson dijo:


> Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan con este tipo de transistores a la salida. Bueno, les dejo las fotos, circuito e información, para el que quiera disfrutar de este bichito. Saludos C





Hola Compàñeros.

He realizado dos amplis CLON AMPEG de Crimson lo alimento con un trafo de 200w y +35 -35 y condensadores de 10.000 micros por rama.. mosfet IRF540 Y IRF9540 y NE 5532
 Y SUENAANN MUYYY BIEEENNN ,
 les e puesto offset para compensar 150 mV DC que tenia en la salida y ahora ya el offset es cero aunque oscila de frio a caliente el ampli pero vamos muy poco 10mV.

el bias lo e regulado a 80mA, pues 44mA los consume la alimentacion en los zener de +12v -12 a traves de sus resistencias de 500 ohms, estas las e bajado pues con 1000 ohms no tenia 12 volt(11,8) , y por lo tanto le e otorgado a los transistores finales otros 40mA pues veo que con un poco menos de bias sobre 50mA totales en rama positiva, hay algo de distorsion de cruce

el unico pero leve, que le puedo poner al ampli, es un ligero huuuummmmm sin conectarle nada en su entrada ...y suena un pelo mas con el pot de entrada en cero, que si le pones a tope de vol de entrada (a tope el pot de entrada pero sin meterle musica)..es muy tenue y me dije esto quizas sea por el OFFSET DE 150 mV y vi que el compañero QUERCUS le puso offset al AMPEG 40 REV3.0 y se lo implante al AMPEG de CRIMSON, adaptando a mi manera el concepto en el AMPEG REV3 pues no es exactamente igual, logre bajar un poquito el HHUUUUMMMM, pero no se quito del todo....es muy debil pero se oye si acercas un poco el oido sobre todo al altavoz de medios....me gustaria poder quitar ese ruidito tan leve.
Es un ruido como cuando pones masas de apantallados en sitios distintos de masa aunque sea la misma masa y suena ese hhuuummm muy sordo,,,, que se solucciona al hacer bien el trazado de mayas.
No se haber si vosotros sabeis como quitarle ese hhhuuuuummmm si a vosotros tambien os suena en los vuestros
Os adjunto unas fotos para que veais como es mi AMPEG 1 con regulacion offset y bias

Muchas gracias Crimson , Quercus, y Fogonazo(por lo de la bombilla en serie)


----------



## Quercus

Hola aure, en este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-zumbido-148650/#post1137587
  Se trato bastante el teme de los ruidos en amplificadores, echale un vistazo.


----------



## Fogonazo

aure dijo:


> Hola Compàñeros. . . . .
> _*el bias lo e regulado a 80mA, pues 44mA los consume la alimentacion en los zener de +12v -12 a traves de sus resistencias de 500 ohms,*_ estas las e bajado pues con 1000 ohms no tenia 12 volt(11,8) , y por lo tanto le e otorgado a los transistores finales otros 40mA pues veo que con un poco menos de bias sobre 50mA totales en rama positiva, hay algo de distorsion de cruce . . . .



 ¿ Como mediste la corriente de reposo ?


----------



## aure

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como mediste la corriente de reposo ?



Hola estimado Fogonazo

muchas gracias por responderme y muchas gracias por tu tutorial de prueba y puesta en marcha de etapas de potencia ...ES REALMENTE MUY UTIL ...pues si no adios transistores y demas disgustos... yo no conocia ese metodo...soy electromecanico y aficcionado a la electronica

La medi en la rama positiva de entrada al ampli tanto con altavoz como sin altavoz y era la misma en ambos casos y el offset  2 o 3 mV en ambos casos tambien, sin tocar ningun preset de bias ni offset.

 la e regulado a 80mA pues las resistencias de los zener consumen 44 mA(22V /500 ohms=0,044mA) ellas solas pues son de 500ohms y por eso le e dado otros 40mA extras a los transistores driver mas finales y asi e observado que la distorsion de cruce se queda bien eliminada ...ni el radiador de los finales ni los de los mje 350 340 o bd 140 139 no se calientan de manera significativa, apenas se aprecia, estan practicamente frios.

que bien va este ampli la lechee!!!! vosotros creeis que estara al nivel de un quad 405 que repare hace poco estos QUAD dicen que son muy nitidos este sonaba muy bien.

estoy muy satisfecho amigos

Saludos
Aure





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como mediste la corriente de reposo ?



Hola estimado Fogonazo

muchas gracias por responderme y muchas gracias por tu tutorial de prueba y puesta en marcha de etapas de potencia ...ES REALMENTE MUY UTIL ...pues si no adios transistores y demas disgustos... yo no conocia ese metodo...soy electromecanico y aficcionado a la electronica

La medi en la rama positiva de entrada al ampli tanto con altavoz como sin altavoz y era la misma en ambos casos y el offset  2 o 3 mV en ambos casos tambien, sin tocar ningun preset de bias ni offset.

 la e regulado a 80mA pues las resistencias de los zener consumen 44 mA(22V /500 ohms=0,044mA) ellas solas pues son de 500ohms y por eso le e dado otros 40mA extras a los transistores driver mas finales y asi e observado que la distorsion de cruce se queda bien eliminada ...ni el radiador de los finales ni los de los mje 350 340 o bd 140 139 no se calientan de manera significativa, apenas se aprecia, estan practicamente frios.

que bien va este ampli la lechee!!!! tu cres que estara al nivel de un quad 405 que repare hace poco estos QUAD dicen que son muy nitidos.

estoy muy satisfecho amigos

Saludos
Aure





Quercus dijo:


> Hola aure, en este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-zumbido-148650/#post1137587
> Se trato bastante el teme de los ruidos en amplificadores, echale un vistazo.



Hola Qercus, muchas gracias por responder y FELICITARTE POR TUS AMPLIS tambien realizados.

E leido un poco tu link y enseguida se me a encendido la bombilla.

me digo a mi mismo ... a que la e liado por cambiar los electroliticos de 10 uf de las ramas de alimentacion que van el la placa del AMPEG y ponerlos de 470uf en uno de los amplis y de 1000uf en el otro....EFECTIVAMENTE ESO ERAA, sonaba igual a los bucles de masas que a veces ocurre en algunos previos al hacer mal los trazados de masas y conexiones de apantallados con retornos de masa por estos ultimos

AHORA SE ESCUCHA SOLO SILENCIOOOO

adjunto imagenes de lo que e hecho


----------



## Fogonazo

Si mediste el consumo de *toda* la rama positiva, por ejemplo colocando el multímetro a modo de fusible, además de peligroso para el multímetro no es lo correcto, incluso la inserción de este en el circuito puede provocar funcionamiento incorrecto.


----------



## aure

Hola Fogonazo 

Si llevas razon voy a medirla midiendo la tension en las resistencias de los mosfet
que es toda la verdad y solo la verdad, a ver el reposo de mis mosfet,,

enseguida te cuento.




-----------------------------------------------

hola de nuevo Fogonazo.

E medido como dices tu, pues esa es la verdad del reposo de los finales.

 en las resistencias (0.30ohms las mias) de los mosfet, en frio el ampli 8mV que seria un reposo de 0,008/0,30=0,026 amp... pero en caliente a 37 grados el radiador de mosfet me a ido bajando la tension de bias a 4mV/0,3ohms=0,013mA de reposo y creo que seguira bajando mas si se calienta mas, es como que el mpsa42 del radiador compensa mas de la cuenta el embalamiento termico, aunque sigue sonando bien.... vaya hombre con la sobrecompensacion esta.

¿que seria mejor regularlo digamos con el radiador mas bien caliente para que se quede a a 26mA?

Saludos


----------



## nachola2

Hola gente del foro!
Les comento que yo arme una placa de harman kardon y anduvo a la primera hace un tiempo, pero de rempente ya no anda más... lo que pasa es que lo alimento y se quema la resistencia del gate del mosfet canal n...
Alguien sabe que es lo que podria llegar a ser?

Medi hasta los transistores y todos andan...


----------



## pandacba

Si se quema esa R hay que esta en mal estado, un semiconductor dañado, una R abierta
Como mediste los transistores???


----------



## nachola2

Creo que ya se cual es el problema! 
Tenia los mosfet de salidas quemados.... ahora voy a cambiarlos y probar de nuevo 
los transistores que medi fueron todos BJT y todos andaban a la perfección, lo que refuerza mi teoria de que son los mosfet.
Seguramente sean los 2 mosfet's, tanto el canal P como el N.-
Muchas Gracias por la ayuda!!!!


----------



## RUDA

Saludos a todos los foreros. Quiero expresar mi admiración y dedicación en especial al autor del tema, " Quercus"  con este trabajo, tanto en el desarrollado en este hilo, como en todas las versiones de PCB publicadas y corregidas,  y el de compartirlo en la red con nosotros. También quiero mencionar a " Crimson" por su aporte del Ampeg. y felicitar a todos los foreros que participan activamente en este tema.
Ya llevo leídas 46 páginas y cuando termine de leer todo el hilo me decidiré que versión  con Mosfet hacer . ( hasta acá creo que el  Ampeg 2.2) Cuando lo haga prometo compartir fotos y publicar mi experiencia. Saludos a todos y gracias por deleitarme leyéndolos y viendo sus logros...........Ruda


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, resultó que tengo el siguiente problema (para no variar)
Ajustó el bias en unos 13mV = 60mA (con entrada de audio en corto) lo tengo durante un buen rato funcionando y controlando la temperatura en el disipador a unos 50grados ybias  en unos 60mA, bueno hasta hay parece que todo bien, le inyectó audio lo pongo a funcionar a más o menos medio volumen, y en unos 5m , los dos fusibles del ac del transformador quemados y los Moafet en corto le pongo el termómetro al disipador y se encuentra a unos 70 grasos..
¿Que es lo que me esta pasando?
Gracias y saludos

Cuando le inyecto el audio le conecto un ventilador para refrigerar el disipador...


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, resultó que tengo el siguiente problema (para no variar)
> Ajustó el bias en unos 13mV = 60mA (con entrada de audio en corto) lo tengo durante un buen rato funcionando y controlando la temperatura en el disipador a unos 50grados ybias  en unos 60mA, bueno hasta hay parece que todo bien, le inyectó audio lo pongo a funcionar a más o menos medio volumen, y en unos 5m , los dos fusibles del ac del transformador quemados y los Moafet en corto le pongo el termómetro al disipador y se encuentra a unos 70 grasos..
> ¿Que es lo que me esta pasando?
> Gracias y saludos
> 
> Cuando le inyecto el audio le conecto un ventilador para refrigerar el disipador...



MOSFET falsos


----------



## rulfo

He probado mosfet de dos casas de electronica, puede ser el valor de bias demasiado alto??
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> He probado mosfet de dos casas de electronica, puede ser el valor de bias demasiado alto??
> Gracias



Si mediste correctamente los 60mA *NO* es alto


----------



## rulfo

Este mismo amplificador lo tuve funcionando con un transformador de 18v ac y no dio ningún problema, y ahora al encontrarse funcionando con un transformador de 24ac es cuando vienen los problemas me imagino que será por lo que comentas...


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, despues de haber vuelto a probar varios mosfet sigo con el  mismo problema de que sube demasiado la temperatura en el disipador, y eso que lo tengo refrigerado, cuando llega a unos 45 grados lo paro, ya que no me fio, y sobre todo lo noto cuando lo conecto con altavoces de 6 ohm, sube en un momento, ¿es posible que el disipador sea demasiado pequeño? en el post 1052 hay un par de fotos donde se ve..
Gracias y Saludos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 146233​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Si, es muy pequeño, estrecho y con pocas aletas, además, esas laminitas aislantes tan de moda ahora, tienen una resistencia térmica elevadísima frente a la tradicional lámina de mica untada con abundante grasa de silicona por ambos lados...... De todas formas, 45 grados no es en absoluto un dato preocupante salvo que aumente mucho mas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, despues de haber vuelto a probar varios mosfet sigo con el  mismo problema de que sube demasiado la temperatura en el disipador, y eso que lo tengo refrigerado, cuando llega a unos 45 grados lo paro, ya que no me fio, y sobre todo lo noto cuando lo conecto con altavoces de 6 ohm, sube en un momento, ¿es posible que el disipador sea demasiado pequeño? en el post 1052 hay un par de fotos donde se ve..
> Gracias y Saludos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 146233​



¿ Es tan difícil publicar la imagen a la que se hace referencia ? 

¿ Mediste la corriente de reposo ?


----------



## rulfo

Lo siento tenía la cámara del móvil dándome problemas,  (con respecto a esa imagen realice algunas mejoras como el par diferencial unido y con silicona entre medio, la entrada de audio con cable apantallado) si lo deje en unos 13mV = unos 60mA lo regule con la entrada de audio en corto y espere a que subiera la temperatura en el disipador y volví a bajarlo un poco,
Lo he tenido hace un rato funcionando con dos altavoces de 8 ohm a la mitad de sonido más o menos, y con el ventilador soplandole a 12v,  y va subiendo la temperatura progresivamente  y cuando ha llegado a 50 grados lo he parado, ya no me fiaba, tenía pensado buscar un disipador más grande, y comenta Juan Carlos cambiarle los aislante y darle pasta por ambas partes, y volver a probar...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Magnífica idea, las alertas verticales evacuan mejor el calor que las horizontales. Ha de tener un espesor de más de 5 milímetros la parte de contacto con los finales, un buen consejo con los disipadores es que sean grandes, más vale que sobre..... Me extraña que el circuito compensador del vías ( los dos diodos ) no hagan eficientemente su trabajo.
Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

En un rayo de luz que me ha iluminado, el ampli lo tengo montado en el gabinete que se ve (una caja de galletas)
El ventilador (80x80) sopla directamente sobre el disipador y una rejilla (40x40) ambos lados y la tapa superior puesta, me imagino que no hace falta que os diga más, siento no haber empezado por hay, le he quitado la tapa y la temperatura ha bajado considerablemente, siento haber os e hecho perder el tiempo, me imagino que tendré que ponerle una rejilla en la parte superior del disipador, 
Muchas gracias y mil perdones por mi gran error. ..
(En el momento que vuelva a funcionar la camara pongo las fotos)

Saludos

Esto es lo que me refiero cry::


----------



## Diego German

Estimado rulfo, a simple vista se aprecia que el disipador es muy pequeño, no sera suficiente para evacuar todo el calor generado por los tr de potencia, recomendación personal pone un disipador por lo menos del doble de tamaño que ese.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## Quercus

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que comenta Diego. Ese radiador se podría utilizar con un TDA2002 o algo así, en este amplificador incluso con el ventilador es pequeño y si a eso le sumas lo que has descubierto de tenerlo tapado, “apaga y vámonos”… 

 Mira si consigues un par de radiadores de los de PC, *por lo menos. *Así esa caja de galletas te dará muchas más satisfacciones y por más tiempo que cuando te las comiste.


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día, he construido _ésta versión_ , que estaba algo escondida desde hace 4 años ya! (que rápido pasa el tiempo...), el detalle es que dispongo de una fuente simétrica a partir de transformador con bobinado simple en el secundario, sin carga mide 45.5 vdc en ambas ramas, en la simulación con el voltaje mencionado, es estable modificando R3 a 680ohm y R7 a 5.6k... claro que en la realidad puede ser diferente, voy a probar de todos modos a ver que se destruye primero 

Luego subo las fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día! Pude hacer las pruebas, detalles, con un foco de 60W en serie no funcionaba bien, los voltajes de alimentación caian a -32 y +11, recordé que alguien tuvo el mismo problema pero conectándolo sin la serie trabaja normal, y efectivamente, conectando directo funciona normal, ajusté el preset a ojo/oreja, donde dejó de distorsionar alli lo dejé, en reposo alrededor de 10 minutos no calientan los mosfet, pero si calientan el transistor MPSA05 que coloqué en lugar del 06, y las R de 2.7K, alguna sugerencia y corrección bienvenido será


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen día! Pude hacer las pruebas, detalles, con un foco de 60W en serie no funcionaba bien, los voltajes de alimentación caian a -32 y +11, recordé que alguien tuvo el mismo problema pero conectándolo sin la serie trabaja normal, y efectivamente, conectando directo funciona normal, *ajusté el preset a ojo/oreja,* donde dejó de distorsionar alli lo dejé, en reposo alrededor de 10 minutos no calientan los mosfet, pero si calientan el transistor *MPSA05* que coloqué en lugar del 06, y las R de 2.7K, alguna sugerencia y corrección bienvenido será



Y por que no mejor lo ajustas con el procedimiento adecuado 

¿ Cual *MPSA05* ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aparentemente el del Vas , me parece medio chico-justo para Vas 

O le pone un pequeño disipador o mejor otro de 1 A


----------



## Pablo LB

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y por que no mejor lo ajustas con el procedimiento adecuado
> 
> ¿ Cual *MPSA05* ?



Hola, quizá me perdí algo, pero éste diseño no tiene resistencias en los drain/source de los mosfet como para medir la tensión de caida en ellas, me estoy arriésgando, lo sé , voy a probar a intercalar el multímetro en una de las ramas de alimentación  para lograr el ajuste fino, a menos que exista otro método

El transistor original según el diagrama es un MPSA06, pero yo utilicé un MPSA05 pues no encontré el original.

Saludos.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aparentemente el del Vas , me parece medio chico-justo para Vas
> 
> O le pone un pequeño disipador o mejor otro de 1 A



Cierto! voy a ver de conseguir un MJE340 o 2N5551 puede ser?

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos son de 500 mA igual que los otros , buscá de 800mA o 1A

2SC2235 

BC640

Cuando pongas a medir corriente , soldá dos cables con un interruptor que los cortocircuite  y allí el tester fijo , no con las puntas al aire


----------



## Pablo LB

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esos son de 500 mA igual que los otros , buscá de 800mA o 1A
> 
> 2SC2235
> 
> BC640
> 
> Cuando pongas a medir corriente , soldá dos cables con un interruptor que los cortocircuite  y allí el tester fijo , no con las puntas al aire



Muchas gracias por el consejo, voy a buscar los transistores, pruebo y regreso.

Saludos!


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día, yo de nuevo, no hallé los transistores recomendados, pero pude conseguir un transformador que rectificado en onda completa me dá +/-32 Voltios, ya no calienta nada, pero el offset está alrededor de +190mV, el bías anda alrededor de 50-60 mA (medido con el téster en serie), se puede considerar aceptable?

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Es demasiado offset. Has apareado el par diferencial?


----------



## Pablo LB

Quercus dijo:


> Es demasiado offset. Has apareado el par diferencial?



Buen día maestro, asi es, los diferenciales estan emparejados, sigo haciendo pruebas, en la simulación me da valores muy parecidos, es extraño.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá un preset de 50 , 100 o hasta de 470 Ohms entre los emisores del par diferencial y R , asegurate que el preset esté al medio antes de conectar , fijate si variando podés centrar el offset . . .  después vemos . . .


----------



## Quercus

A parte de lo de DOSMETROS, tambien puedes probar a cambiar la resistencia de 560Ω por una de 1K, a ser posible multivuelta y prueba.

  Si consigues que el offset  se elimine y no quieres dejarla, puedes sacarla del PCB y medirla, para reemplazarla por una o dos lo mas próximas posible al valor que te de.


----------



## Pablo LB

No conseguí el variable, así que estuve probando con la resistencia de 560 ohms, la cambié por dos de 750 y 20 en  serie, ahora el offset oscila entre -1mv y 15mv aprox. (La cámara de mi cel es un asco igual que mi cel...) Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Ese offset, SI es tolerable, tirando a bueno.


----------



## Pablo LB

Bueno, que puedo decir que no se haya dicho de éstos pequeños amplificadores? Suena espectacular ésta versión también con lo sencillo que es para armar, los agudos "cristalinos" de la guitarra, delicioso... Sólo me queda agradecer a los maestros del foro que nos ayudan en éstos menesteres. Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Podemos decir que es la Rev. 2 del 70W a 4Ω. 
  He hecho varios cambios:

  1º el que yo monte no me dio ningún problema, pero si el transistor es más robusto dará menos, así que el apunte de DOSMETROS está incluido.

  2º Tiene incluida  la resistencia ajustable para el Offset, que se puede dejar,  no poner, o quitar después, hay acomodo para resistencia fija.

  3º Resistencias  de potencia en los surtidores de los Mosfet. Una vertical, o varias pequeñas en PCB.

  4º He podido quitar todos los puentes, por lo que ha quedado más estético y será del gusto de los que los odian.

 PD. Los MPSA06 deben ser MPSA56


----------



## Pablo LB

Se ve más ordenado, en mi caso calentaba el transistor de vas porque lo estaba alimentando con +/-45, pero probando cambié las resistencias de 2.7K por 4.7K y calentaba mucho menos, pero respetando el diseño original y alimentándolo con el voltaje indicado trabaja y suena excelente, hice dos placas de la primera versión jaja pero en cuanto consiga mas mosfet me hago un par con esta PCB, saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Los archivos de la Rev. 2  han pasado directamente a 2.1.  “Problemas de no poder  estarse quieto”.

  Vista la posibilidad, he hecho algún cambio.

  Ahora a parte de los pequeños, se pueden utilizar los Mosfet mas grandes (TO-247) colocados de esta forma quedan muy cerca las patas de los  Mosfet pequeños, por el mayor grueso del drenador del TO-247, por lo que en el PCB he separado las patas, puerta y surtidor del drenador en el pequeño.

  He dejado más espacio, para de querer, aumentar la capacidad del condensador que estabiliza la alimentación del par diferencial. 

  De la misma forma, el condensador electrolítico de la realimentación, tiene tamaño para 220uF por si se quiere probar. 

  Los transistores MPSA56 se pueden reemplazar  por 2N5400-01.
  El  2SC2235-2SD667 tiene bastantes reemplazos, en su mismo encapsulado BC639. 
  En encapsulado TO-126  ó  SOT-32: 2SD669,  2SD600, 2SD600K, BD139…


----------



## josco

hace dias decidi hacer la revision 1 de este amplificador quercus y ahora das la sorpresa con nueva version. otro muy buen aporte de tu parte. gracias...


----------



## aadf

Quercus dijo:


> Aquí les presento una fuente, que va bien para alimentar dos etapas del tipo Ampeg 4 Mosfet (Cualquiera de ellos)  _Harman Kardon-D_,  _Legend_, o similar, con su previo correspondiente y que permite colocar 4Ω en la salida.
> Si se quiere, se pueden utilizar BD139/140 colocandolos girados.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 112887



Buen dia,

Arme una fuente casi igual, pero opte por separar la fuente de los Tips/zener. Es normal que calienten mucho los TIP incluso con un consumo muuy pequeño?

Gracias,


----------



## RUDA

Saludos desde Bs As Argentina a toda la comunidad !!!.
*Construí el Ampeg de 2 IRFP. Rev. 3.* ( Debajo dejo fotos ). 
En primer lugar los agradecimientos. 
*Quercus10:* Por publicar todo tu trabajo y hacer los PCB de tus proyectos y los de otros foreros para que toda la comunidad pueda gozar de tus placas y la prolijidad con la que las presentas para compartirlas. 
*Crimson:* Por el valioso aporte del circuito original Ampeg 40 y el compartir tu experiencia con todos nosotros.
*Fogonazo:* Por los Tutoriales de "Regulación de equipos..." , Fuentes para nuestros amplis y las intervenciones que veo tuyas en los distintos Foros. 
*A todos los Foreros* de este hilo  ya que por sus problemas y preguntas con posterior solución de los distintos proyectos, nos permiten ir resolviendo algunas coincidencias sin tener que molestar a los capos de la electrónica que existen en esta comunidad.

En mi proyecto regule Bias y OFFset de acuerdo al procedimiento. espero que alguien me de el OK  para aplicar señal a mi placa. Publico los valores obtenidos. (VCC + - 27)
Datos de Offset y Bias:

Hora............................°C ........Offset................Bias canal N................Bias canal P
Arranque y ajuste...........21°.......00.1 mV..............23.6mV (69.4mA)........23.8mV (70mA)
20 minutos....................27°.......21.8 mV.............10.1mV (29.7mA).........10.3mV ( 30.2mA)

*Apagado y se deja enfriar para ver nuevamente las lecturas*

Arranque.......................20°......-02.7 mV.............24.2mV(71.1mA)...........24.4mV (71.7mA)
2 minutos......................21°.......0.00 mV.............21.5mV (63.2mA)..........21.7mV (63.8mA)
25 minutos....................27°........23.6 mV ............10.5mV (30.8mA).........10.7mV (31.4mA)

Si al llegar a 27° ( entre 20 y 25 minutos) corrijo tanto offset como Bias cuando apago y arranco en frio tengo valores que el Bias llega a 104mA y offset -27.7 con 20° y recién se corrige a valores decentes  a los 15 minutos 64.1mA Bias y -02.0 offset.

*Espero comentarios de los que saben para saber que hacer si debo recalibrar o lo dejo así y paso a la etapa de prueba de sonido*.

Gracias por el tiempo de todos los que leen este comentario. Saludos.........Ruda


----------



## Quercus

Ante todo, gracias RUDA por publicar fotos de tu trabajo y explicar con detalle los valores que obtienes.

  Ciñéndome a las medidas que publicas,  podrias empezar con las pruebas de sonido.

  Es normal que los valores al arrancar no estén como debe, lo importante es que cuando tiene una cierta temperatura (entre 15 y 30 minutos arrancado) los valores están dentro de lo normal y se mantenga.

  Únicamente, como comentario y desde mi punto de vista: si lo vas a utilizar para escuchar música en casa, con altavoces de una cierta calidad, aumentaría el bias como mínimo al doble, teniendo en cuenta que los radiadores calentaran mas.


----------



## Fogonazo

*¡ Gracias por los comentarios !* 

Como comenté por aquí:


Fogonazo dijo:


> Sirve para cualquier etapa con componentes discretos (Transistores).
> Es un ajuste genérico que funcionara bien en un 95% de los casos.
> En el 5% restante no funcionara tan bien.
> En ningún caso producirá riesgo de quemar algo.


Se trata de un ajuste genérico destinado a dar seguridad de no quemar nada.
Habiendo realizado y comprobado el ajuste consiguiendo algo de práctica y experiencia se puede optimizar el mismo tal como comenta Quercus.

Las premisas son:
1) Controlar el calentamiento de los transistores de salida en vacío. 
2) Verificar que con el transcurso del tiempo la corriente de reposo no valla aumentando por si sola, son aceptables unas decenas de mA de diferencia desde la medición de corriente del equipo recién encendido y a unos 60min.
3) Verificar temperatura de funcionamiento con señal de audio y a cierta potencia, esto último puede ser motivo de discordia con los vecinos, así que el empleo de una carga artificial en reemplazo de los parlante sería bueno.


----------



## RUDA

Gracias Quercus por tu consejo. 
En el primer intento de calibración paso esto.( luego deseche esta opción y empece nuevamente)
Arranque...........20°........offset 00.3mV...........Bias......17.5mV
30 minutos........29°.................00.2mV......................19.6mV recalibr x que los valores se movieron.
20 min de recali..31°................008mV........................19.7mV
Apago dejo enfriar 
Arraque............19°................-27,7mV......................35.6mV
30 minutos........32°............... -00.3mV......................19.5mV
45 minutos se mantuvieron los valores................................... 
Crees que con estos valores andará bien ?
En cuanto a altavoces tenia pensado hacer una bi amplificación con unos eminence de 10" que tengo + unos drivers. 
La idea es usar los de 2 irfp para medios y agudos y armar el Pcb de 4 para usarlo como canal de graves y medios bajos.
Gracias por tu tiempo y te vuelvo a felicitar. estoy fascinado con tus placas las quiero armar todas juntas... jajaja....pero iré paso a paso. Saludos......Ruda





Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Gracias por los comentarios !*
> 
> Como comenté por aquí:
> 
> Se trata de un ajuste genérico destinado a dar seguridad de no quemar nada.
> Habiendo realizado y comprobado el ajuste consiguiendo algo de práctica y experiencia se puede optimizar el mismo tal como comenta Quercus.
> 
> Las premisas son:
> 1) Controlar el calentamiento de los transistores de salida en vacío.
> 2) Verificar que con el transcurso del tiempo la corriente de reposo no valla aumentando por si sola, son aceptables unas decenas de mA de diferencia desde la medición de corriente del equipo recién encendido y a unos 60min.
> 3) Verificar temperatura de funcionamiento con señal de audio y a cierta potencia, esto último puede ser motivo de discordia con los vecinos, así que el empleo de una carga artificial en reemplazo de los parlante sería bueno.



Gracias por los consejos para la prueba de audio luego de escuchar primero a bajo volumen conseguí resistencias de 8Ω 200W. pensaba darle caña y probar con ellas así no me echan de casa
Gracias por tu tiempo cualquier duda consulto. .........Ruda


----------



## Quercus

Me alegro de que te gusten mis placas.

  Como te decía, con esos valores tiene que andar bien,  podrías probar ya con sonido sin desmadrarte.

  En cuanto a tu idea de hacer una biamplificacion, también me alegro, si todo esta correcto, tú te alegraras mas que yo.  En casa tengo tres y superan a amplificadores con mucho “cache” sin despeinarse.

  Lo de colocar una resistencia de potencia a la salida como te recomienda Fogonazo, es muy comodo, yo además le coloco en paralelo un altavoz con una resistencia en serie, esta ultima dependiendo de la potencia, unos 330Ω/2W  va bien para este amplificador, de esta forma escucho con volumen reducido y puedo poderlo a tope sin, como es sabido “te echen del barrio…” 

  Para la potencia que necesitaras en cada uno, influyen  dos factores: El corte de frecuencia y la sensibilidad de los altavoces. Intenta calcular todo antes, si quieres aprovecharla bien esa potencia, si no, *solo podrás calibrar*  con los potenciómetros/resistencias ajustables del filtro activo, mermando casi seguro esa potencia.


----------



## RUDA

Gracias por tu atención Quercus, recalibro como me indicas y arranco con las pruebas de sonido. Mas adelante comento como me fue una vez terminado, así  quedan registrados los valores para otros foreros. 
Saludos.........Ruda


----------



## RUDA

Saludos a todos los integrantes del foro. 
Lamento decirles que mi plaquita no me está rindiendo. 
dejo link. donde deje las fotos. ( #1171)
Detallo los resultados obtenidos.
Alimentación Fuente en vacío + - 35.3 VCC. con carga + - 27VCC. con 4A. Filtrado por rama 6800uF.
Calibración a 33° offset 00.4mV. Bias 20.0 mV (60mA)
Aplico señal de 1Khz. por 300mVrms subiendo despacio llego a 1Vrms. ( aunque aplique mas señal a la entrada hasta 2.5Vrms,la salida ya no aumenta).
En estas condiciones de 1Vrms obtengo a la salida como VAC máximo 9.9V con una carga de 8Ω lo que calculando P=V*V/R obtengo 12.25W después de 1.00Hs. el disipador principal en 42°. la fuente clavada en ambas ramas con VCC de 26.9+26.9.
Ya revise resistores de todo la placa y no encuentro ningún error, también cambie de AO (*por* el mismo modelo pero de otra marca) y todo sigue igual.
Aplique señal de audio de mi móvil y de una radio y como es lógico el rendimiento oscila dentro de los 10W aprox. por la señal aplicada.
Los IRFP son de la Marca IR.
Será la caída de la fuente lo que produce tan bajo rendimiento?
Estoy obviando algo importante ?
Espero comentarios y de su ayuda. Mi expectativa era muy grande !!! y solo coseché una amarga. jajaja.
Gracias por leer mi post.
Saludos cordiales....................Ruda


----------



## DOSMETROS

RUDA dijo:


> Alimentación Fuente en vacío + - 35.3 VCC. con carga + - 27VCC. con 4A. Filtrado por rama 6800uF.



Eso es un 30 % menos  , esa fuente no sirve para ese amplificador 

Digamos que lo normal sería que baje un 5% quizás hasta un 10%


----------



## RUDA

Gracias Dosmetros voy a hacer otra fuente ya que este trafo es de pésima calidad ( por eso la pérdida ) y luego publico resultados. Saludos.....Ruda


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

RUDA dijo:


> Gracias Dosmetros voy a hacer otra fuente ya que este trafo es de pésima calidad ( por eso la pérdida ) y luego publico resultados. Saludos.....Ruda


Pues en mi modesta opinión NO es el trafo, es la bajísima capacidad de filtrado (condensadores que tienes) 6800 microfaradios por rama es muy poco. Yo pondría 15.000 micros por rama para alimentar a los dos canales.
Un saludo.


----------



## RUDA

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Pues en mi modesta opinión NO es el trafo, es la bajísima capacidad de filtrado (condensadores que tienes) 6800 microfaradios por rama es muy poco. Yo pondría 15.000 micros por rama para alimentar a los dos canales.
> Un saludo.


Gracias Juan por tu interes, primera aclaración es un solo canal, igual voy a agregar capacitores y si logro mejorar la fuente subo resultados. Lo que me extraña es que en el circuito original y para 2 mosfet el fabricante tiene armada una fuente con 4700uF  x rama. x + - 40Vcc ( siempre hablando de una mono etapa)  pero igual no me cuesta nada en probar. 
Saludos.......Ruda


----------



## pandacba

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Pues en mi modesta opinión NO es el trafo, es la bajísima capacidad de filtrado (condensadores que tienes) 6800 microfaradios por rama es muy poco. Yo pondría 15.000 micros por rama para alimentar a los dos canales.
> Un saludo.


En mi experiencia a lo largo del tiempo y en la época que armabamos cantidades de equpos de audio, 100 +100 e ivan un capacitor de 5000µF por rama y jamás tuve semejantes caída de tensión, si me paso con transformadores que teniendo el mismo tamaño pero la laminación era malísima, no tenían nada de regulación y obvio no servian, y no era el único que lo hacía así
Utílisabamos los Siemens de 4 patas verticales y esos hasta el día de hoy siguen prestando servicio, como cuando se armaron y van muchos años


----------



## RUDA

pandacba dijo:


> En mi experiencia,..." si me paso con transformadores que teniendo el mismo tamaño pero la laminación era malísima, no tenían nada de regulación y obvio no servian, y no era el único que lo hacía así ..."


Pandacba, yo creo que ese es mi problema la pésima laminación del trafo, de ahí la terrible perdida con carga, igual voy a reforzar la capacitancia no me cuesta nada, pero no creo que tenga muchos logros significativos. Gracias por tu interés.......Saludos....Ruda


----------



## pandacba

Claro que ya no se hacen, pero en algunos casos que he reparado aquellos equipos, porque alguien se "encariño con los tarros naranja" los he sustituido por los de 5000 actuales, y funciona todo ok, la única diferencia será que no durararn como aquellos, a lo que apuntaba más que a la duración es que no creo que el problema sea el filtrado si no la calidad de la laminación, a veces sumado a que el núcleo no tiene el  área adecuado, las caídas de tensión son importantes


----------



## facuco28

Buenos días, antes que nada, muchísimas gracias por compartir tantos diseños, revisiones y por la buena predisposición de los integrantes del foro para resolver dudas. Estuve leyendo el post, y me voy a animar a armar el Harman Kardon v 3, pero tengo una duda, el circuito no necesita una red de zobel? en caso de necesitarla, se podría utilizar la que se posteo para el ampeg 40 Rev 3? Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Quercus

La red Zobel está colocada en el Harman Kardon rev.3.





  Puedes no utilizarla, no colocando los componentes y colocar la del Ampeg 40 rev. 3,  que en la forma en que se coloca a la salida del gabinete, según me comentaba el difunto Dr. Jagodic, es más efectiva.


----------



## facuco28

Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta. Construiré la red del Ampeg por lo que me comentas. Una ultima duda, la red de zobel, al amplificador va conectada por medio de los terminales tipo paleta? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Quercus

La placa está diseñada para unas borneras de salida como estas o parecidas. 

  A las cuales se conectaría taladrando los contactos cuadrados de la placa.
  Los contactos superiores son los que llamas de paleta (conectores faston).

  Ahi se conecta la salida del amplificador y la toma central de masa, de la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## facuco28

Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta, no tenia ni idea que se llamaban faston!


----------



## pandacba

Algunos modelos de terminales faston para pcb


----------



## facuco28

Buenos días, les comento que termine de armar dos harman kardon rev3 (con la red de zobel del ampeg), la placa estéticamente no se ve muy bien ya que algunos capacitares no conseguí del voltaje indicado, si no de uno mayor. Acabo de calibrar el bias de uno y el offset. El offset quedo en +- 1 mv, no se si por el potenciometro, o por el tester queda oscilando y me es imposible dejarlo en 0 mv. El bias lo ajuste midiendo la caída de tensión entre la salida del amplificador y el source del irfp9240, con un valor de 15 mv, lo que daría aproximadamente 68 mA, esto esta correcto? o lo calibre al doble de lo debido. Por ultimo, lo probé con la salida de audio de la computadora ( al maximo), alimentado con +- 49v y suena bajo, bien, pero bajo, para darles una idea, suena menos de la mitad de lo que suenan los parlantes integrados de la notebook, por esto les consulto, necesita pre? o sera que tendré alguna resistencia de algún valor incorrecto por ahí...

Una ultima cosa, en que pin debería conectar el positivo de entrada de audio? 
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Yo tambien tuve problemas con los tamaños de los componentes, por eso hago mis propios PCB en base a lo que tengo, quedan mas grandes.... claro.. 

El offset esta mas que bien, los mios varian entre 4 y 6mV. Nada de que preocuparse. El bias yo lo puse un poco mas bajo, a 60mA. Cuanto mas alto, mas van a calentar... No se si hay una mejora poniendolo mas alto.... alguno lo probo?

Y con respecto al volumen, hay una resistencia que podes cambiar, en el circuito es de 470ohm y esta pegada a los dos transistores que le pusiste precinto (yo le mande termocontraible). Bajandola a 390ohm cambia bastante.

Que hace esa red zobel? yo no la coloque....

saludos.
andres


----------



## facuco28

Lo bueno es que una vez que esta dentro de su caja ya no te acordas de como quedo estéticamente, voy a ver que resistencias tengo cercanas a ese valor y probare, si necesita un pre amplificador, se lo colocare, aunque me pareció raro, y por eso pregunte, por que en algunas respuestas Quercus comento que todos sonaban fuerte conectados directamente. En cuanto a la red de zobel, no coloque la que trae integrada el amplificador, y le coloque la del Ampeg revisión 3, que funciona mejor supuesta mente.

 Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Has buscado en foro?  se ha tocado ese tema, tambien si lo pones en tu navegador aparecera abundante información de que se trata y el fin que tiene, es muy importante


----------



## aadf

facuco28 dijo:


> Lo bueno es que una vez que esta dentro de su caja ya no te acordas de como quedo estéticamente, voy a ver que resistencias tengo cercanas a ese valor y probare, si necesita un pre amplificador, se lo colocare, aunque me pareció raro, y por eso pregunte, por que en algunas respuestas Quercus comento que todos sonaban fuerte conectados directamente. En cuanto a la red de zobel, no coloque la que trae integrada el amplificador, y le coloque la del Ampeg revisión 3, que funciona mejor supuesta mente.
> 
> Saludos



Hola,

Ademas de hacerlo mas sensible, bajando esa resistencia, tuve que multiplicar x 2 la señal de entrada. Si bien las PC no entregan todas la misma potencia de salida, las que probé rondan entre 1 y 1,3Vrms. Al control de tonos le puse un TL072 que duplica. En el caso del sistema activo que arme hace poco, el control de tonos no lleva nada, sino que modifique la etapa de salida del divisor para que aumente el nivel. Es lo mismo.

Lo del zobel lo leí nuevamente y ahora recuerdo haberlo leído antes, pero nunca lo arme para estas potencias...

saludos.
andres


----------



## pandacba

Si el diseño la lleva hay que ponerla, te evitaras problemas


----------



## aadf

pandacba dijo:


> Si el diseño la lleva hay que ponerla, te evitaras problemas



Ahora que revise, y viendo post anteriores, la Rev.3 esta incluida en la misma placa, es una R de 10ohmx2W + 100nF. Estaba la opcion de no colocar esos componenes y hacer la red externa como lo mostraron, aparentemente mejor.

saludos.


----------



## PASSTRAN

He armado este amplificador y puedo decir que es un excelente amplificador y muy potente para su tamaño yo solo lo e podido armar con todos sus componentes al aire por algunos problemas pero igual funciona excelente me encanta  sale funcionando de una 
Y  aunque se que me criticaran por esto que es todo un desastre  les quería mostrar como me quedo el mio


----------



## facuco28

facuco28 dijo:


> Buenos días, les comento que termine de armar dos harman kardon rev3 (con la red de zobel del ampeg), la placa estéticamente no se ve muy bien ya que algunos capacitares no conseguí del voltaje indicado, si no de uno mayor. Acabo de calibrar el bias de uno y el offset. El offset quedo en +- 1 mv, no se si por el potenciometro, o por el tester queda oscilando y me es imposible dejarlo en 0 mv. El bias lo ajuste midiendo la caída de tensión entre la salida del amplificador y el source del irfp9240, con un valor de 15 mv, lo que daría aproximadamente 68 mA, esto esta correcto? o lo calibre al doble de lo debido. Por ultimo, lo probé con la salida de audio de la computadora ( al maximo), alimentado con +- 49v y suena bajo, bien, pero bajo, para darles una idea, suena menos de la mitad de lo que suenan los parlantes integrados de la notebook, por esto les consulto, necesita pre? o sera que tendré alguna resistencia de algún valor incorrecto por ahí...
> 
> Una ultima cosa, en que pin debería conectar el positivo de entrada de audio?
> Desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 164299Ver el archivo adjunto 164300



Buenas noches, les comento que el problema, era una ficha RCA hembra que le coloque al amplificador, estaba en corto, por eso sonaba tan bajo , el amplificador funciona perfecto. 
Un saludo gente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poner hembra RCA sobre la bigornia y aplicarle escarmiento con masa de 1,5 kilos , jajajaja


----------



## ElferJose

Quercus dijo:


> Una aclaración sobre la distribución del Ampeg 40 Rev. 3.
> 
> Hay una pequeña diferencias entre la placa que he montado y la que he publicado:
> 
> Se trata de la resistencia de 330Ω que está a la derecha de OP.
> En los archivos publicados esta encima de la placa y en la que yo monte está colocada debajo.
> Este cambio me ha permitido un cambio en el ruteado que ha dejado la placa más a mi gusto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102808
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102809




Bueno dias a todos, Quercus me llamaron un monton la atencion los diseños que publicaste y tengo ganas de hacer uno en especial pero tengo una paqueña duda aparte de lo que ya aclaraste en este post .... en el pcb que tu montastes tienes unos capacitores que estan muy cerca a la resistencia de 10 ohm a 1W pero revisando el pdf esos capacitores ya no estas y aun asi hay algunos pads para colocar algun componente pero no aparece en la mascara ... esos corresponden a esos capacitores o los puedo descartar ? .... espero puedas responderme o quisas alguien que ya se quito la misma duda que tengo ..... felicitaciones por los diseños .... quisiera hacerlos todos pero no siempre se puede


----------



## aadf

ElferJose dijo:


> Bueno dias a todos, Quercus me llamaron un monton la atencion los diseños que publicaste y tengo ganas de hacer uno en especial pero tengo una paqueña duda aparte de lo que ya aclaraste en este post .... en el pcb que tu montastes tienes unos capacitores que estan muy cerca a la resistencia de 10 ohm a 1W pero revisando el pdf esos capacitores ya no estas y aun asi hay algunos pads para colocar algun componente pero no aparece en la mascara ... esos corresponden a esos capacitores o los puedo descartar ? .... espero puedas responderme o quisas alguien que ya se quito la misma duda que tengo ..... felicitaciones por los diseños .... quisiera hacerlos todos pero no siempre se puede



Hola,

A cual de todos los circuitos te referis? Podes poner una imagen marcando lo que dudas?

Yo arme la version 3, esa que tiene dos preset, uno para bias y otro para offset...

saludos.
Andres


----------



## Quercus

ElferJose dijo:


> Bueno dias a todos, Quercus me llamaron un monton la atencion los diseños que publicaste y tengo ganas de hacer uno en especial pero tengo una paqueña duda aparte de lo que ya aclaraste en este post .... en el pcb que tu montastes tienes unos capacitores que estan muy cerca a la resistencia de 10 ohm a 1W pero revisando el pdf esos capacitores ya no estas y aun asi hay algunos pads para colocar algun componente pero no aparece en la mascara ... esos corresponden a esos capacitores o los puedo descartar ? .... espero puedas responderme o quisas alguien que ya se quito la misma duda que tengo ..... felicitaciones por los diseños .... quisiera hacerlos todos pero no siempre se puede



Los pad que están “huérfanos” corresponden a la red Zobel, que en este caso esta colocada en la placa externa, junto con la bobina aconsejada en el circuito original.
Están ahí, por si alguien quiere utilizarlos y no hacer uso de la placa externa.
De hacerlo, el condensador va colocado normalmente encima y la resistencia debajo de la placa.
P.D. Me alegro de que te gusten, gracias.


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier

Quercus dijo:


> Un avance de un nuevo Ampeg, que he diseñado pensando en que se pueda utilizar  pegado al radiador del que dispongo y quede todo integrado, de ahí que he tenido que suprimir algunos componentes.
> 
> Es uno de los amplificadores que estoy barajando, para colocar un tándem de 3+3 en  un amplificador activo de  tres vías.
> 
> Aunque todo dependerá del espacio disponible en el gabinete creo que con este y algún otro diseño, he conseguido reducir el volumen de la etapa de potencia lo suficiente, para que pueda entrar todo bien, incluso se veo que puedo, convertirlo en 4 vías, seria lo deseable, aunque esto será más difícil. …veremos que puedo conseguir…
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92205


 Hola quercus , este Ampeg me parece genial para montarlo, en disipadores laterales del gabinete y los demas fuente y toroide en el medio, por favor podrias suvir los archivos si es posible!
 Gracias 

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Rafaelhipelmaier dijo:


> Hola quercus , este Ampeg me parece genial para montarlo, en disipadores laterales del gabinete y los demas fuente y toroide en el medio, por favor podrias suvir los archivos si es posible!
> Gracias
> 
> Saludos!!



¿ Leíste en el comentario de *Quercus *que es solo un* "Avance"* ? 

Cuando Quercus tenga toda la información disponible y lo crea conveniente ya la publicará


----------



## pandacba

> *Un avance de un nuevo Ampeg*, que he diseñado pensando en que se pueda utilizar  pegado al radiador del que dispongo y quede todo integrado, de ahí que he tenido que suprimir algunos componentes.
> 
> Es uno de los amplificadores que estoy barajando, para colocar un tándem de 3+3 en  un amplificador activo de  tres vías.
> 
> Saludos!!


Como lees? un avance es lo mismo que decir un adelanto, si no ha publicado nada, es porque todavia lo esta desarrollando/provando, cuando considere que esta Ok  lo publicarará  de la misma manera que hizo con todos los anteriores, me da la sensación que no has leído todo el hilo completo


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier

Gracias por sus respuestas, eh leido todo el hilo y tambien que es un avance, yo mismo me dije como ya paso tiempo desde que lo habia comentado, del avance tal vez ya lo habia desarrollado, armado y probado!
De todas formas gracias fogonazo Y pandacba


----------



## ElferJose

Quercus y aadf ....gracias por tomarse el tiempo de resolver mi duda .... muchas muchas gracias  .....Quercus no sabes que ganas tengo de empezar a armar pero el factor economico me restringe un poco pero una vez se pueda se que sera genial ..... espero seguir viendo mas de tu gran trabajo .. exitos


----------



## seniorjunior35

Quercus dijo:


> Los pad que están “huérfanos” corresponden a la red Zobel, que en este caso esta colocada en la placa externa, junto con la bobina aconsejada en el circuito original.
> Están ahí, por si alguien quiere utilizarlos y no hacer uso de la placa externa.
> De hacerlo, el condensador va colocado normalmente encima y la resistencia debajo de la placa.
> P.D. Me alegro de que te gusten, gracias.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 172093






Lo siento si la redacción se ve rara, pero estoy usando el traductor de Google. Quercus, cuando publica el pdf de los circuitos, ¿qué software utiliza para mostrar 4 o más copias en la misma página? Vea el ejemplo del archivo adjunto. Gracias


----------



## Quercus

Hola seniorjunioir35.
Para hacer esto, utilizo Photoshop.


----------



## seniorjunior35

Gracias por la rápida respuesta.
Saludos


----------



## zorrux

Un saludo amigos ,luego de mucho tiempo retomo la electronica y empiezo a concluir los proyectos que empeze.En este caso AMPEG 2.1.

Aca apareando mosfests , IRF9540 e IRF 540


Vista del cobre.


Vista de los componentes.


----------



## Quercus

Excelente trabajo.
Espero que puedas terminarlo y todos lo veamos.
Yo por mi parte, estoy totalmente desconectado de trabajos, por cuestiones que no vienen al caso, mas adelante espero retomar, si no todo, parte de actividad.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## zorrux

Parte de victoria.Probado y funcionado sin inconveniente .Calentamiento moderado.
 Me hizo pasar un susto,olvide que tenia una resistencia variable en la entrada de señal y esta estaba cerrada por completo.
Lo he probado con una fuente de 24 + 24 ,ya  luego bobinare un transformador de42+42,como debe ser.


----------



## kenker55

Hola a todos. Estoy por relizar este proyecto que posteo Crimson pero no logro encontrar los Transistores Mje340 y Mje350. Es posible reemplazarlos por los Tip41c y 42c o por los Bd139 y Bd140?. Por supuesto respetando los pines. Saludos.


----------



## polancos05

kenker55 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Estoy por relizar este proyecto que posteo Crimson pero no logro encontrar los Transistores Mje340 y Mje350. Es posible reemplazarlos por los Tip41 y 42 o por los Bd139 y Bd140?. Por supuesto respetando los pines. Saludos.Ver el archivo adjunto 183950


si pero ten en cuenta la disposición de los pines, si usas los tip que sean los c ...


----------



## kenker55

Gracias polancos05, un abrazo.


----------



## deFe

Hola, quiero hacerles una consulta, arme el Ampeg de Crimson y encontré en la conexión de parlantes una tensión de unos 15mv en un canal y 120 mv en el otro. 
Los mosfet los medi para ver si estaban apareados y no había diferencia entre los de canal N y tampoco entre los P. Si una pequeña diferencia de ganancia entre canal N y P. 
No hice lo mismo con los MJE. Confié en la casa vendedora y en el sello de fabricación.
Las resistencias fueron medidas y seleccionadas todas antes del montaje.
En la salida del TL072 a las resistencias de emisor hay 80mv en la placa que tiene 120mv a la salida de parlante. Mientras que en la otra es mucho menor.
Que opinan? Seran los MJE con ganancia muy despareja?. 
Aunque creo que 120mv puede ser un valor aceptable me gustaría que ambas placas queden mas parejas.
Medí otro amplificador parecido con TL071 y salida TIP35-36 y la tensión en la conexión de parlantes es de apenas 4 a 5mv en ambos canales.
Les agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## Fogonazo

deFe dijo:


> Hola, quiero hacerles una consulta, arme el Ampeg de Crimson y encontré en la conexión de parlantes una tensión de unos 15mv en un canal y 120 mv en el otro.
> Los mosfet los medi para ver si estaban apareados y no había diferencia entre los de canal N y tampoco entre los P. Si una pequeña diferencia de ganancia entre canal N y P.
> No hice lo mismo con los MJE. Confié en la casa vendedora y en el sello de fabricación.
> Las resistencias fueron medidas y seleccionadas todas antes del montaje.
> En la salida del TL072 a las resistencias de emisor hay 80mv en la placa que tiene 120mv a la salida de parlante. Mientras que en la otra es mucho menor.
> Que opinan? Seran los MJE con ganancia muy despareja?.
> Aunque creo que 120mv puede ser un valor aceptable me gustaría que ambas placas queden mas parejas.
> Medí otro amplificador parecido con TL071 y salida TIP35-36 y la tensión en la conexión de parlantes es de apenas 4 a 5mv en ambos canales.
> Les agradezco sus comentarios.


*120mV* es un valor alto

Controla si el TL072 posee simétricos los valores de alimentación *±13Vcc*


----------



## deFe

Fogonazo, buenas tardes, la alimentación del TL esta en + y -13,34v medida sobre el integrado.
Medí ahora 114mv sobre conexión parlante, 63mv en pata 7 del TL. En la otra placa en pata 7 medí 10mv. 
La corriente de emisor de los MJE es pareja en unos 12ma.
Podrá ser el TL?
Puedo probar abriendo la conexión de pata 7 a las resistencias de 220 ohms? 
Que otra prueba se te ocurre podría hacer?
Hasta que valor se puede considerar aceptable la tensión en la conexión a parlantes?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

deFe dijo:


> Fogonazo, buenas tardes, la alimentación del TL esta en + y -13,34v medida sobre el integrado.
> Medí ahora 114mv sobre conexión parlante, 63mv en pata 7 del TL. En la otra placa en pata 7 medí 10mv.
> La corriente de emisor de los MJE es pareja en unos 12ma.
> Podrá ser el TL?
> Puedo probar abriendo la conexión de pata 7 a las resistencias de 220 ohms?
> Que otra prueba se te ocurre podría hacer?
> Hasta que valor se puede considerar aceptable la tensión en la conexión a parlantes?
> Gracias


Podría ser el T072, intenta reemplazarlo por otro y prueba, si no logras mejoría prueba levantar un extremo de la resistencia de *1KΩ* conectada a la pata 7 del TL072 de la izquierda 
Verifica que los zener´s de protección de los MOSFET y los diodos 1N4148 tengan la orientación correcta.


----------



## deFe

Zener y diodos conectados ok. No cambie el TL porque no tenía y no fui a comprarlo.
Levante la resistencia de 1k y la tensión medida en drenaje de los IRFP fué de -30v. La volví a soldar y el valor retornó a los 0.120mv.
Luego hice la siguiente prueba. Levante las dos resistencias de 220 ohms del TL y las conecte a masa. Esperando un valor razonable de offset, pero encontré entre unos -20 a -24v. 
Levante la unión a masa de las resistencias de 220 e intercalé un preset de 100 ohms.
Pude regular el valor de offset a un valor de 0.5v, no mejor porque era muy sensible el ajuste. Mientras medía ese valor ví que no se mantenía estable y variaba continuamente en forma ascendente y descendente. Llegando luego de un minuto a excursiones de varios voltios. Lo regulaba nuevamente al mejor valor y otra vez la fluctuación.
Medí tensiones en colectores de los MRF sin notar variación ni fluctuación es decir valor estable. Esto me da la idea de problemas en alguno de los IRFP.
Otra cosa que vi es la regulación de bias que al igual que el offset no se mantiene estable.
Si no estoy equivocado, algún IRFP tiene fugas.
Voy a tener que desmontarlos y probarlos a cada uno en un circuito apropiado de prueba.
Cual es tu opinión?


----------



## Fogonazo

​¿ El capacitor de *4,7µF *que está a la entrada es electrolítico o poliester ?
El TL072 posee una corriente de salida bastante baja, si vas a la tienda compra un *NE5532* compatible pin a pin y colócalo en su lugar


----------



## deFe

El capacitor de 4.7 lo hice con dos electroliticos en serie de 10mF unidos por el +.
El NE5532 esta usado en el circuito original de Ampeg,. Pero si la elección del TL072 fuese incorrecta el otro canal también debería demostrar falla. Sugerís usar el NE para solucionar un problema radicado en otra parte del circuito?.
Voy a ver si tengo NE sino debo ir a comprar, posiblemente esto me demore.


----------



## Fogonazo

deFe dijo:


> El capacitor de 4.7 lo hice con dos electroliticos en serie de 10mF unidos por el +.
> El NE5532 esta usado en el circuito original de Ampeg,. Pero si la elección del TL072 fuese incorrecta el otro canal también debería demostrar falla. Sugerís usar el NE para solucionar un problema radicado en otra parte del circuito?.
> Voy a ver si tengo NE sino debo ir a comprar, posiblemente esto me demore.


A modo de prueba levanta una de las patas del capacitor y prueba 
Si el offset sigue alto prueba cambiar el TL de la placa que funciona bien puesto en la que tiene excesivo offset, prueba


----------



## deFe

Bueno Fogonazo, acá las novedades.
Con desconectar el capacitor no hubo variaciones.
Los TL los había soldado directamente a la plaqueta. Por lo tanto para realizar pruebas instalé zocalos en su lugar.
Invertí la posición de los TL y como resultado la falla apareció en la otra plaqueta. 
Ahora encontrada la falla me queda la duda de colocar un TL en reemplazo, o directamente reemplazar los dos por NE5532.
Creo que tu opinión sería colocar estos últimos, no es cierto?


----------



## Fogonazo

deFe dijo:


> Bueno Fogonazo, acá las novedades.
> Con desconectar el capacitor no hubo variaciones.
> Los TL los había soldado directamente a la plaqueta. Por lo tanto para realizar pruebas instalé zocalos en su lugar.
> Invertí la posición de los TL y como resultado la falla apareció en la otra plaqueta.
> Ahora encontrada la falla me queda la duda de colocar un TL en reemplazo, o directamente reemplazar los dos por NE5532.
> Creo que tu opinión sería colocar estos últimos, no es cierto?


Me gusta la idea de reemplaza los TL072 por los NE5532.

*OJO al piojo*, este inconveniente *NO* habla mal de ese integrado (TL072), solo habla mal de ese integrado en *esta *aplicación.


----------



## deFe

Acá te presento el trabajo que hice. Aún con los TL.
Los disipadores de los MJE son usados de algun desarme. Los disipadores de los mosfet son partes de uno, que corte y pertenecia a un viejo public adress. Se ven las perforaciones de los TO-3
La fuente es tan solo para la puesta en marcha. El trafo es de baja corriente y los capacitores son chicos. Solo llega a +/-30v con 100/ 150ma de consumo. La fuente que le corresponde esta ahora usada en otro equipo.
Hoy voy por los NE.
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Bilbon

Hola muchachines! Ando buscando un ampli de unos 20/30W que sea bueno en altas frecuencias para alimentar un tweeter ribbon... Estube leyendo el hilo del ampli 20W con +/-20V, (tengo muchos bipolares sobrando), también el Miniamp Darlington de Rat (tengo algunos TIP122/127) y el de este hilo mosfet (no tengo mosfets...). Mi duda es cual seria mejor para las altas, el corte es a partir de unos 8kHz... y tambien precisa ser compacto, pues la placa quedará sobre un disipador de 15X7 cm...o sea, ese es el tamaño máximo para una placa estéreo. Aprovechando el momento, hay muchas opiniones sobre usar regulación en la fuente...pregunta: seria aconsejable regular la fuente para un ampli que va a trabajar en las altas? Perdonen las muchas preguntas, pero soy un cero a la izquerda en teoria....jejejeje. Abrazo!


----------



## Fogonazo

Bilbon dijo:


> Hola muchachines! Ando buscando un ampli de unos 20/30W que sea bueno en altas frecuencias para alimentar un tweeter ribbon... Estube leyendo el hilo del ampli 20W con +/-20V, (tengo muchos bipolares sobrando), también el Miniamp Darlington de Rat (tengo algunos TIP122/127) y el de este hilo mosfet (no tengo mosfets...). Mi duda es cual seria mejor para las altas, el corte es a partir de unos 8kHz... y tambien precisa ser compacto, pues la placa quedará sobre un disipador de 15X7 cm...o sea, ese es el tamaño máximo para una placa estéreo. Aprovechando el momento, hay muchas opiniones sobre usar regulación en la fuente...pregunta: seria aconsejable regular la fuente para un ampli que va a trabajar en las altas? Perdonen las muchas preguntas, pero soy un cero a la izquerda en teoria....jejejeje. Abrazo!



Cualquier amplificador "Decente" te sirve y una fuente regulada/estabilizada NO es necesaria


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A los tweeters de mi sistema los muevo con un par de amplificadores basados en el LM1875 usando el PCB de mnicolau con el agregado de la resistencia de 1M a la entrada.
Funcionan impecables para toda la gama de frecuencias entre 1.5 y 20 kHz que es sobre la que trabajan en mi sistema.
Estos chips alimentados con +/-16V (de un trafo de 12+12) te dan un poco mas de 20W sobre 4 ohms. Lo que no conozco es que tipo de carga son esos tweeters....tal vez haya que tocar la celda Boucherot/Zobel de salida.


----------



## Bilbon

Gracias por la respuesta Fogonazo! Estos que cité arriba pueden ser considerados "decentes"? Alguno de ellos puder ser "más decente" que otro para agudos?. Actualmente uso un P3A para agudos, pero tengo que bajar la potência, ya quemé un tweeter...jejejeje...y no sé si el P3A con tensión menor pueda funcionar a maravillas....Una vez encontré un proyecto creo que era del compañero Crismon, que le habia sumado un espejo de corriente al P3A y regulado la tensión de la fuente para trabajar si mal me acuerdo con +/-24VCC...pero no encontré más ese projecto...

Ps: Después que mandé este texto vi que habias mandando otro....jejeje. Si, pensé en los 1875 también...pero estaba inclinado a hacer con transistores ya que tengo algunos...

Estas son las únicas informaciones que tengo sobre el tweeter...dudo que aguanten 30wrms:
Impedância avaliado 6.6 Ω/8
Painel frontal  Alumínio 
Sensibilidade 93dB
Acabamento do painel Revestimento em pó
Faixa de frequência 3 k hz 40 k hz 
Diaphram: KAPTON
Rms potência 30 w
Linha condutora Folha de alumium
Imã Neodímio
Mais baixo crossover 3.6 k hz
Tamanho (mm) 76*48*8mm


----------



## Bilbon

Perdón...recién ahora me di cuenta que la información sobre los 1875 es de Dr. Zoidberg...creo que es la edad....jajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sinceramente, a esta altura del siglo XXI creo que no vale la pena armar un amplificador de 20W con otra cosa que no sea un IC, sobre todo si la calidad de ese chip es dificil de igualar con un diseño discreto y varias veces mas costoso.
En el caso de estos tweeters, con la alimentacion que te indiqué te da potencia de sobra (20W) para un tweeter con sensibilidad de 93 dB/W/m, que tipicamente vas a atenuar alrededor de 6dB o mas para ecualizar niveles con los otros parlantes y se vuelve casi imposible exceder los 2 o 3W al maximo de potencia.


----------



## Bilbon

Me estás convenciendo....estoy casi tirando a la basura todos los amplis con transistores....jajaja. Son 2 P3A en estéreo para agudos y medios...y un Apex AX11 estéreo para los bajos. Ya había pensado en los 1875 para agudos y medios y en los 3875 para los bajos...pero tenía dudas sobre la calidad de estos. La pcb de mnicolau está aquí en el foro? Tenés el hilo?


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Según leo en la hoja de datos del fabricante este chip ¿trabaja de -16 +16V a -60V +60V o -30V +30V?. Si es este último estaría dispuesto a hacerlo. Lo alimentaria a -28,28V +28,28V ya que dispongo de un transformador de 0-20V, 3A; 0-20V, 3A. Para mi tocadisco está más que bien. En casa nunca pondré la música a toda pastilla; es mucha potencia...


----------



## Fogonazo

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Según leo en la hoja de datos del fabricante este chip ¿trabaja de -16 +16V a -60V +60V o -30V +30V?. Si es este último estaría dispuesto a hacerlo. Lo alimentaria a -28,28V +28,28V ya que dispongo de un transformador de 0-20V, 3A; 0-20V, 3A. Para mi tocadisco está más que bien. En casa nunca pondré la música a toda pastilla; es mucha potencia...



Estas interpretando mal lo que lees

*TDA1875*

*Wide Supply Range 16V-60V*
Esto es en single rail y se traduce como *±8Vcc* a *±30Vcc*, a este último valor yo no me arriesgaría  

Un valor "Interesante" de alimentación es de (Aproximadamente) *±22,5Vcc *que te puede entregar unos *20W* a una distorsión bastante baja, y *20W *son un montón de watts para un tweeter


----------



## Bilbon

Otra preguntita: para aprovechar los trafos, que son de ±24V podría usarlos en single rail que me daría aprox. 32V rectificado. La calidad es la misma? Como son para altas....aquel capacitor a la salida del parlante no hay problema...pienso yo...


----------



## Fogonazo

Bilbon dijo:


> Otra preguntita: para aprovechar los trafos, que son de ±24V podría usarlos en single rail que me daría aprox. 32V rectificado. La calidad es la misma? Como son para altas....aquel capacitor a la salida del parlante no hay problema...pienso yo...


Como lo piensas emplear en frecuencias altas, no habría inconveniente, incluso el capacitor de salida podría ser de menor valor que el aconsejado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bilbon dijo:


> La pcb de mnicolau está aquí en el foro? Tenés el hilo?


Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs


----------



## Fogonazo

Bilbon dijo:


> Otra preguntita: para aprovechar los trafos, que son de ±24V podría usarlos en single rail que me daría aprox. 32V rectificado. La calidad es la misma? Como son para altas....aquel capacitor a la salida del parlante no hay problema...pienso yo...


Antes que pregunten

¡ *Todos *los diseños realizados para el TDA2030 sirven perfectamente para el TDA1875, PCB incluídas !


----------



## Bilbon

Gracias muchachos! Me pondré a armarlo...


Fogonazo dijo:


> Como lo piensas emplear en frecuencias altas, no habría inconveniente, incluso el capacitor de salida podría ser de menor valor que el aconsejado.



Y bueno...las dudas a veces se hacen interminables....jejejeje. Me meti a leer sobre amplificadores con fuentes simples (no simetricas) y las dudas aparecen... Lo del capacitor a la salida con relación al corte en los bajos no hay problema, ya entendi que puedo usar hasta un valor menor que el recomendado pues lo voy usar para altas. Pero encontré otro problemita, que no sé si realmente puede ocurrir: los capacitores electroliticos son hechos como que con un rollo metalico entreverado com papel y otras cosas, como se fuese una bobina, y supuestamente pueden tener un comportamiento inductivo, y en série con el parlante podria actuar como un filtro de agudos. Para minimizar eso puede ser colocado en paralelo con el mismo otro capacitor (plastico, poliester, etc) de bajo valor, tipo 2,2uF, ayudando de esa manera el pase de las altas.  Esto tiene fundamento? Seria aconsejable entonces colocar ese capacitor?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bilbon dijo:


> Esto tiene fundamento? Seria aconsejable entonces colocar ese capacitor?


Bastante poco fundamento considerando frecuencias de audio, aunque tal vez sea cierto a varios megahertz....lo que no es el caso.
Ademas, si pones un cap en paralelo podes generar un pico de resonancia que te puede molestar mucho...


----------



## Bilbon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bastante poco fundamento considerando frecuencias de audio, aunque tal vez sea cierto a varios megahertz....lo que no es el caso.
> Ademas, si pones un cap en paralelo podes generar un pico de resonancia que te puede molestar mucho...



Gracias por la respuesta....chau capacitor en paralelo...jeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bilbon dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta....chau capacitor en paralelo...jeje


Y si el amplificador lleva un capacitor a la salida, es slgo muy bueno para un tweeter, por que en caso de que se queme el chip (cosa muy poco probable) nunca puede llegar DC al parlante por que el capacitor la bloquea....y por ende, protege la delicada bobina del tweeter.


----------



## Bilbon

Realmente...actúan como una protección. Estos tweeter planares son muy delicados...estuve abriendo el que se me quemó...y la cinta de aluminio es muy, pero muy fina...se partió en un lugar solo...le hice una unión con esos cementos de plata que se venden en pequeña cantidad en jeringas de insulina...y volvió a funcionar...sigue hasta hoy...pero no le doy más al mango al sonido...jejeje. Delicados, pero por lo menos pra mi, tienen unos agudos maravillosos...

Che, cambiando de asunto....aquel proyecto del pre digital con Arduino...sale o no sale? Sigo esperando....jajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bilbon dijo:


> Che, cambiando de asunto....aquel proyecto del pre digital con Arduino...sale o no sale? Sigo esperando....jajaja


Seeeee....va a salir pero primero tengo que terminar el amplificador de 8 canales...que si bien le falta poco tuve que pararlo por exceso de trabajo.
El codigo del Arduino está bastante avanzado, pero queda diseño por hacer aún...


----------



## Bilbon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeeee....va a salir pero primero tengo que terminar el amplificador de 8 canales...que si bien le falta poco tuve que pararlo por exceso de trabajo.
> El codigo del Arduino está bastante avanzado, pero queda diseño por hacer aún...



Bueno....pero mirá que no tengo edad para esperar mucho...y quiero armarlo antes de pasar para el otro lado.....jajaja


----------



## kenker55

Hola, Un saludo a todos. No queria dejar pasar la oportunidad de agradecer a los miembros de este foro y especialmente a Crimson y Quercus por publicar estos proyectos. Este es mi primer amplificador a transistores, ya hace tiempo tenia la ilusion de construir uno y me decidi por el mosfet de 40 watts de crimson. Para mi sorpresa y gracias a los detallados tutoriales de Fogonazo puede hacer funcionar las dos etapas rapidamente y sin problemas. 
Reitero mis agradecimientos, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## brewmaster

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y si el amplificador lleva un capacitor a la salida, es slgo muy bueno para un tweeter, por que en caso de que se queme el chip (cosa muy poco probable) nunca puede llegar DC al parlante por que el capacitor la bloquea....y por ende, protege la delicada bobina del tweeter.


Dr. Zoidberg, tiene alguna consecuencia el usar capacitor de desacople en amplificadores con fuente partida?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

brewmaster dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg, tiene alguna consecuencia el usar capacitor de desacople en amplificadores con fuente partida?


No, no tiene ninguna excepto el filtro pasa altos que se forma con el capacitor y la impedancia del parlante.


----------



## brewmaster

Entonces con esto me aseguro de proteger mi parlante, pase lo que pase antes del capacitor de desacople.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

brewmaster dijo:


> Entonces con esto me aseguro de proteger mi parlante, pase lo que pase antes del capacitor de desacople.


Proteger....hummmmm
Lo vas a proteger frente a fallas de la etapa de salida, no si ponés al amplificador a maxima potencia.


----------



## brewmaster

Bueno ya con esto voy "tirando" hasta que arme una proteccion respetable.
Gracias por tu ayuda!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Houston , estamos en problemas , dado que el amplificador de fuente partida tiene "cero Volt" en la salida de parlantes , entonces el capacitor de salida trabajará con alterna . . .  muy poca vida a ese capacitor  .

Se me ocurren dos posibles soluciones , una es armar un capacitor no polarizado , con dos electrolíticos polarizados en "anti serie" , incluso le agregaría los dos díodos.

La otra sería conectar el negativo de parlante  a -V  y no a masa .


----------



## sebsjata

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Houston , estamos en problemas , dado que el amplificador de fuente partida tiene "cero Volt" en la salida de parlantes , entonces el capacitor de salida trabajará con alterna . . .  muy poca vida a ese capacitor  .
> 
> Se me ocurren dos posibles soluciones , una es armar un capacitor no polarizado , con dos electrolíticos polarizados en "anti serie" , incluso le agregaría los dos díodos.
> 
> La otra sería conectar el negativo de parlante  a -V  y no a masa .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190185


Y cuando se usan electrolíticos para desacoplar la entrada? Supongo que como es una señal débil no hay problema cierto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los de desacople interno entre sucesivas etapas ya está contemplada la polaridad , el primero de todos , el de entrada generalmente queda en serie con el desacople de salida del otro equipo y vaya a saber si incluso no quedan polarizados al revés


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Houston , estamos en problemas , dado que el amplificador de fuente partida tiene "cero Volt" en la salida de parlantes , entonces el capacitor de salida trabajará con alterna . . . muy poca vida a ese capacitor .


Eso es una cosa que he visto varias veces pero nunca encontré una explicacion razonable: Dicen que los polarizados no están preparados para *pasar AC a través de ellos y que siempre se debe mantener* *la polaridad entre sus extremos*.

Lo de "no pasar AC" te la debo, por que cualquier capacitor de salida de amplificador o de entrada pasa AC en grandes cantidades toda su vida util y no por eso se destruyen o fallan. Es mas, ya se ha probado que la distorsion que meten es proporcional a la caída de tensión sobre ellos ==> deben ser de alto valor para no distorsionar mas allá del efecto pasa-altos de su presencia.

La otra parte de "mantener la polaridad" no me queda clara en este caso de poner dos caps en serie ni de la verdadera necesidad de hacerlo cuando tengo 0Vca entre los extremos del cap.

Voy a leer un poco y vuelvo...


----------



## brewmaster

Es que estoy armando un amplificador que no importa lo que haga me tira aproximadamente 1/4 del voltaje total por la salida, lo peor es que funciona, no se si es una falla de diseño, porque el origen del circuito es desconocido(aunque se parece un poquito al project68 de rod eliott), y con esto protejo el parlante hasta que resuelva el problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés que aparear los dos del par diferencial , intenta primero intercambiarlos de lugar


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso es una cosa que he visto varias veces pero nunca encontré una explicacion razonable: Dicen que los polarizados no están preparados para *pasar AC a través de ellos y que siempre se debe mantener* *la polaridad entre sus extremos*.
> 
> Lo de "no pasar AC" te la debo, por que cualquier capacitor de salida de amplificador o de entrada pasa AC en grandes cantidades toda su vida util y no por eso se destruyen o fallan. Es mas, ya se ha probado que la distorsion que meten es proporcional a la caída de tensión sobre ellos ==> deben ser de alto valor para no distorsionar mas allá del efecto pasa-altos de su presencia.
> 
> La otra parte de "mantener la polaridad" no me queda clara en este caso de poner dos caps en serie ni de la verdadera necesidad de hacerlo cuando tengo 0Vca entre los extremos del cap.
> 
> Voy a leer un poco y vuelvo...



Creo que estas confundido un poco.
El AC, CA o corriente alterna, es eso, alterna entre positivo y negativo respecto de masa.
Lo que vos decis sobre los polarizados es que sube y baja su tension, pero jamas cambia de polaridad, eso NO es CA, y ni siquiera en las fuentes de alimentacion pasa, ya que primero está el/los diodos para rectificar y que la tension pase en un unico sentido.
En un circuito de audio pasa igual, pero a veces si hay componentes negativas, entonces se usa NO polarizados, por eso hay pocos electroliticos en la cadena de audio.


----------



## brewmaster

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés que aparear los dos del par diferencial , intenta primero intercambiarlos de lugar


Ok hoy por la tarde lo pruebo, luego les comento el resultado, gracias DOSMETROS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Creo que estas confundido un poco.
> El AC, CA o corriente alterna, es eso, alterna entre positivo y negativo respecto de masa.
> Lo que vos decis sobre los polarizados es que sube y baja su tension, pero jamas cambia de polaridad,


Si vos pones un electrolitico polarizado en el paso de una señal CA pura, respecto de masa tenes aplicada una tension + en un momento y una - en otro momento. En el caso de un amplificador alimentado con tensión simple, el + del cap vá a la union de los transistores de salida (Vcc/2) y el - al parlante y luego a masa. En estas condiciones, el + nunca invierte la polaridad y el polarizado vá OK.
Pero en un pre o en un circuito de bajo nivel tipo entrada de amplificador (alimentado con +/-Vcc) la polarizacion del cap está dada por las tensiones generadas por las corrientes de polarizacion de las entradas de los AO y esos son unos pocos milivolts, así que cualquier señal AC de entrada de "tamaño" razonable puede invertir la polaridad sobre el cap miles de veces por segundo....y se usan y no pasa nada.
Es mas, los NP solo se usan cuando los valores de CC de las señales son impredecibles, si nó se usan electroliticos comunes y listo.
Hasta ahora no encuentro mucha explicación al respecto, excepto una que habla del tiempo que dura la inversion de polaridad, que en AC se "destruye y reconstruye" el electrolito mientras que en CC eso no sucede...cosa que "suena obvia" peeeeerooooo.......
En la empresa ELNA dicen que no hay que invertir la polaridad pero que tampoco hay que someterlos a alterna sin polarizarlo....pero sin explicacion de ningun tipo (elna hace caps audiófilos y ahí si explica los efectos sobre el sonido....pssssssss).


----------



## DJ T3

Claro, a eso es lo que voy...
En baja tension de milivolts no creo que pase nada, aunque aparte en audio mayormente queda como No Polarizado, ya que los capacitores quedan asi
(-)--[ ]--(+) ... (+)---[ ]---(-).
En amplificadores con fuente simple jamas va a tener tension negativa...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> En baja tension de milivolts no creo que pase nada


Ese es el punto: no sabemos si eso es cierto o es una expresión de deseo...en ninguna parte encontré una explicación que afirme o niegue eso.

Acá: Los capacitores para uso en audio mitos y realidades. subí un artículo hace tiempo, y si bien trata la distorsión de los capacitores, hay que leer (algunas partes un poco entre líneas) estos dos archivos:


			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/capacitor-sound_5-pdf.100902/
		



			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/capacitor-sound_6-pdf.100903/
		

y *parece* que los caps polarizados pueden trabajar sin problemas en AC pura...y que lo del "pasaje de AC" se refiere *a la corriente que puede atravesarlos* y no a las inversiones de polaridad. También comenta que el proceso electroquímico de formación de los caps electrolíticos polarizados es muy robusto y que la polaridad puede invertirse por cortos períodos de tiempo... 

Voy a seguir leyendo a ver que mas encuentro, por que la parte constructiva parece influir mucho... pero no encontré nada para los valores de capacidad que hacen falta a la salida de un amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por algún motivo cuando medís un capacitor electrolítico con el tester , no mide lo mismo en un sentido que en el otro.

Uso de analógico de aguja , cargo el capacitor con escala baja de X1 para que no tarde mil años y luego cambio a escala alta . . .  la lectura final no es la misma y son 3 V en capacitores de 60 V !


----------



## sebsjata

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por algún motivo cuando medís un capacitor electrolítico con el tester , no mide lo mismo en un sentido que en el otro.
> 
> Uso de analógico de aguja , cargo el capacitor con escala baja de X1 para que no tarde mil años y luego cambio a escala alta . . .  la lectura final no es la misma y son 3 V en capacitores de 60 V !


Curioso lo que dices, yo tengo uno digital que mide capacitancia y hice lo mismo, el resultado es exactamente igual, no hay variación si mido inverso o directo, la medición la hice tanto con capacitores pequeños (100u) y un capacitor grande (8200u), más tarde subo foto, si es necesario.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con el analógico dan una fuga midiéndolo a la inversa , siempre considerando que en los analógicos los cables están cruzados para Ohms.

Uso mas analógico que digital para medir semiconductores . . .


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día! 
Estuve probando dos placas del mini4 que monté el año pasado con mosfet IRF530/9530 que recibí de la china... Se queman rapidito, no aguantan el abuso , lo estuve probando con +/- 47V, ajusté bias a 90mA en la rama positiva parecia estable y tibiecito, y boom! 
Ahora los estoy probando con +/-30 ajustado a 20mA pero no consigo llevar el offset a 0.000, se queda alrededor de +80mV.
Utilizando NE5532 se desbalancean los voltajes que lo alimentan, con TL072 se comporta mejor, me parece que por alli va el problema. Ojalá no se quemen más mosfet que una placa se quedó solo con un par jaja.

Saludos!


----------



## rulfo

crimson dijo:


> Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan con este tipo de transistores a la salida. Bueno, les dejo las fotos, circuito e información, para el que quiera disfrutar de este bichito. Saludos C


Buenas, otro más para la colección, a falta de probar..
Gracias Crimson...


----------



## rulfo

Arrancaron los dos canales a la primera, lo he alimentado con +-33 V DC, y después de llevar un par de horas probándolo, me ha sorprendido bastante, un sonido potente y espectacular, arrancó el bias  en unos 16mv y de hay apenas se movió, subio a unos 16, 5 como mucho, no hace el tipico pun al encenderlo, el osfet sobre 0mv, una temperatura de unos 38 grados, y eso que el disipador no es gran cosa, como era de esperan viniendo del compañero Crimson, muy bueno, os animo a montarlo...


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Arrancaron los dos canales a la primera, lo he alimentado con +-33 V DC, y después de llevar un par de horas probándolo, me ha sorprendido bastante, un sonido potente y espectacular, arrancó el bias  en unos 16mv y de hay apenas se movió, subio a unos 16, 5 como mucho, no hace el tipico pun al encenderlo, el osfet sobre 0mv, una temperatura de unos 38 grados, y eso que el disipador no es gran cosa, como era de esperan viniendo del compañero Crimson, muy bueno, os animo a montarlo...


¿ Exactamente cual amplificador armaste ?, ¿ Link ?


----------



## rulfo

Amplificador 50W Mosfet
					

Versión I  Aquí os presento otro amplificador que yo por lo menos no he visto en el foro. Es uno de esos amplificadores con pocos elementos, creo que fáciles de localizar  y que da muy buen resultado, para quien empieza o quiere algo fácil  barato y sin IC integrado. Lo tengo a prueba unas...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Mensaje número 5...


crimson dijo:


> Hoy estuve experimentando esta versión hogareña de un amplificador Ampeg con MOSFET que está entregando unos 40W. El sonido es de primera, evidentemente, los que hablan bien de los MOSFET tienen razón, escuchada en comparación con una buena pero salida a transistor común no tiene nada que hacer, el MOSFET es diáfano, los agudos perfectos y bien definidos, el sonido como que es más libre. Térmicamente es estable, luego de 2 horas no pasó los 55 grados con un disipador ZD1 de 10 x 5 cm. Anteriormente he experimentado MOSFET, pero me dieron problemas de inestabilidad, cosa que no me dio esta placa, debe ser por la salida tipo Sziklay. Tiene razón la gente de Holimar (y demás empresas de HIgh End) cuando diseñan con este tipo de transistores a la salida. Bueno, les dejo las fotos, circuito e información, para el que quiera disfrutar de este bichito. Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS

rulfo dijo:


> como era de esperan viniendo del compañero Crimson



O Quercus ? O ambos


----------



## rulfo

Creo que este fue subido po Crimson...
Pero vamos da igual, al compañero Quercus también  le estoy muy agradecido por todos sus aportes. ..
Que por cierto esta muy perdido...


----------



## Diego German

Hola, paso a dejar unas imágenes del amplificador Mosfet versión 2 de 50W publicado por Quercus, hace mucho tiempo "años" le tenia unas ganas jeje
No me funciono a la primera, tenia mal unos capacitores cerámicos, al parecer eran de menor voltaje y provocaban un corto al subir el volumen al ampli,  los cambie y se arreglo el problema. Bias seteado en 70mA offset  16mV en uno y 26mV en otro, alimentado con +-29v. Funciona muy bien lo probé a un 60% de su capacidad "estimo" y vibraban las ventanas  voy a probar el Ampeg que me parece interesante por los buenos comentarios que hay de el.

Saludos




Quercus dijo:


> Aquí esta la  versión 2  del 50W con mosfet del primer post, pido a algun moderador que por favor suba los archivos al primer post, con la siguiente aclararacion:
> *“Debo aclarar que en la primera versión hay una errata en las resistencias de 5k6 y 56k, están invertidas, es solo cambiarlas de lugar para que quede como deve”*
> El tamaño de esta versión es prácticamente el mismo de la anterior.
> En esta versión he utilizado los mosfet IRF9540N y IRF530N (el IRF540N no lo tenían en existencia en ese momento y el IRF530N va sobrado.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *Nota del Modereitor:*
> Estos datos/fotos se encuentran re-ubicados en el *primer comentario*


----------



## rulfo

Felicitaciones por el montaje, ¿Diego vas bien con esos disipadores??


----------



## Diego German

rulfo dijo:


> Felicitaciones por el montaje, ¿Diego vas bien con esos disipadores??


Hola Rulfo muchas gracias. La verdad es que los disipadores se quedan cortos, por el momento solo los tengo para las pruebas, y como estaban perforados y justo encajaron los tornillos de los MOSFET y de los diodos en ellos, los use. Ahora que lo estoy probando lo tengo con un ventilador por qué en reposo si se ponen calientes los disipadores.

Saludos.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, saludos desde Cuba.

Quería preguntarles si el IRFZ44n sirve para este amplificador y si tienen el PCB en pdf para descargarlo?


----------



## DJ T3

En enlace del post de quercus, citado por diego esta el pdf y los datos.

Hasta ahi llegan mis conocimientos


----------



## El Comy

Gracias DJ T3....

*@Quercus* ¿ No tienen un PCB para 50 W solo con Mosfet N?
Sucede que acá en Cuba los Mosfet P creo no existen.


----------



## Ramey

crimson dijo:


> Hola luciano2010, el bias está entre 40 y 50 mA, con el preset a 3/4 de recorrido, a 1/4 del final. Te das cuenta enseguida, porque la distorsión por cruce en los Mosfet es muy evidente, hacé la prueba de tirar hacia atrás el preset de ajuste y poner el amplificador con poco volumen, vas a escuchar una distorsión evidente. Luego llevalo más hacia la derecha y vas a notar como empieza a sonar muy bien. Luego, con el sistema de medir la caída de tensión en una de las resistencias de Source (las de 0,39 en este caso) ajustás entre 40 y 50 mA que me parece un buen compromiso entre temperatura y distorsión. Sé que los más puristas lo llevan a 100mA, pero tendría que llevar un buen disipador. El transformador, creo que con un 24+24 a 3A va bien, cuando no consigo los de 24 + 24 uso dos de 12+12 2A, sólo en ese caso. Saludos C


Crimson, a cual de los a cual de los dos preset se refiere? Al de 500 o al de 10k? Que función cumple cada preset? Como los regulo? Gracias.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…

Soy Cubano y un apasionado por la electrónica aunque estudié informática. Tengo montado un amplificador gracias a la colaboración y orientación de Dosmetros y otros foristas. Es con salida mosfet N ya que aquí no aparece el P y quiero pedirles a ustedes que son profesionales de este mundo que lo estudien, prueben y analicen para ver si se puede mejorar. Además necesito un PCB estéreo lo más compacto posible porque acá no aparece la placas virgen.



Acá les dejo el plano que me recomendaron y probé, lo estoy usando con IRFZ44N.

Espero puedan sacar un buen proyecto de esto…

Saludos y Gracias…


----------



## El Comy

megasysfix dijo:


> Al autor de este maravilloso circuito quiero felicitarlo enormemente, la fidelidad es impresionante al pensar que funciona con MOSFET uno no se lo espera, incluso es superior a un amplificador clase D que arme (experiencia propia), actualmente lo estoy alimentando con solo 12+12, pero la verdad me ha dejado impresionado la calidad, incluso tan así que lo force un poquito para ver si aguantaba, como lo force? con una carga de 3 ohms (2 de 6 ohms en serie), note calentamiento pero no para llegar a alarmarme, les dejo unas fotitos de mi ensamblaje.


Ese es salida N y P?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Comy, Todos los circuitos tratados en este hilo, ver post número 1, desgraciadamente llevan a la salida fet N y P, tendremos que buscar por otro lado.....


----------



## El Comy

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Comy, Todos los circuitos tratados en este hilo, ver post número 1, desgraciadamente llevan a la salida fet N y P, tendremos que buscar por otro lado.....


Gracias por responder.
Acá subí un plano que me dieron (salida N), está trabajando pero estudiando este hilo me doy cuenta que el amplificador no es solo entrada de una señal de audio muy baja y salida más alta, lleva mediciones y controles de otras cosas que no se si en este plano todo eso está bien controlado y calculado. Además veo que ustedes son profesionales haciendo PCB y me gustaría tener uno de este proyecto pero lo más compacto posible, las placas de cobre aquí no se ven y si la encuentras son muy caras para desperdiciarlas, jajjaaaaa.


----------



## danimallen5

En el post Coleccion de Amplificadores de Diseño Asiatico tienes uno con mosfet canal N, es simple lo he montado y funciona perfectamente con un sonido muy muy bueno.






						Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático"
					

@rulfo   @rulfo,una preguntonta, es por estética o por funcionalidad que se trenzan los cables que van desde la placa hacia los TR de potencia? Buenas, los trenzo para evitar que hagan de antena,  o por lo menos esa es mi idea...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## El Comy

danimallen5 dijo:


> En el post Coleccion de Amplificadores de Diseño Asiatico tienes uno con mosfet canal N, es simple lo he montado y funciona perfectamente con un sonido muy muy bueno.


Muchas gracias, voy a leer el post para ver si puedo armarlo.


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día! 

Les hago una consulta, tal vez les ha pasado algo parecido, armé dos módulos de ésta versión de mini ampeg con dos pares de IRF530/9530 chinos conseguidos por Ebay que parecen falsos pero funcionan aparentemente bien, pude emparejarlos de acuerdo a las sugerencias de los expertos del foro, para probarlos los monté en un amplificador de guitarra que construí hace unos años en base a ésta versión pero con un par 530/9530 que parecen de buena procedencia, comparando rasgo físicos entre esos y los chinos y consultando google...

En fin, el asunto es que el amplificador de guitarra tal y como está funciona bien, cero zumbidos, pero al reemplazar el módulo amplificador por cualquiera de los módulos "nuevos" con los IRF chinos, aparece zumbido y un ruido adicional que imagino es el armónico de los 60Hz que hacen el zumbido. 
Al probar esos módulos por separado también está el bendito zumbido, el offset anda en torno a los 5mV, bias regulado a 35mA, probados con resistencia de carga, calientan lo normal supongo llegan hasta 40° sin ventilación, y con ventilación han aguantado casi 1 una hora al borde del recorte y probado con parlante amplifica normal sin degradar la señal, excepto por ese zumbido y ruido que no es muy fuerte pero allí está de forma constante, cosa que no ocurre con el original lo cual descartaría problemas de masas y demás yerbas (?), pues ambas versiones del amplificador son casi idénticas...

La pregunta sería: es posible que los mosfets "fake" sean los causante del problema de ruido? 

De todas maneras planeo buscar otros mosfets para descartar, pero adelanto la consulta. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pablo LB dijo:


> La pregunta sería: es posible que los mosfets "fake" sean los causante del problema de ruido?


Es difícil saberlo sin conocer la naturaleza del ruido. Además los amplificadores son distintos, lo que puede ocasionar que aparezcan diferencias en los nuevos módulos respecto del anterior.
Una prueba que te queda por hacer (y que YO no haría) es poner los transistores viejos en uno de los módulos nuevos...o mejor aún: poner los transistores nuevos en el amplificador de guitarra...para ver que sucede.
Aunque dado que de no ser por el zumbido los amplificadores nuevos funcionan "bien" yo primero buscaría de medir con un osciloscopio para ver que es ese zumbido que escuchas...


----------



## Pablo LB

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es difícil saberlo sin conocer la naturaleza del ruido. *Además los amplificadores son distintos, lo que puede ocasionar que aparezcan diferencias en los nuevos módulos respecto del anterior.*
> Una prueba que te queda por hacer (y que YO no haría) es poner los transistores viejos en uno de los módulos nuevos...o mejor aún: poner los transistores nuevos en el amplificador de guitarra...para ver que sucede.
> Aunque dado que de no ser por el zumbido los amplificadores nuevos funcionan "bien" yo primero buscaría de medir con un osciloscopio para ver que es ese zumbido que escuchas...


Dr.! Saludos! me sirvió mucho esa observación, la que resalté en rojo negrita, efectivamente, hay diferencias sutiles entre los respectivos PCB. En el módulo antiguo, el pin 3 del opamp y la R de 330 ohm van a GND _*a través*_ de la R de 10 ohm / 1W, en los módulos nuevos, van directo a GND, hice la modificación en los PCB nuevos, corté las pistas de cobre y reconecté a través de su respectiva resistencia de 10ohm/1W y adiós ruidos!

No fue necesario extirpar y transplantar mosfets de una placa a otra 

Adjunto imagen para mejor comprensión de lo que hice.

Y procedo a despedirme sin antes agradecer su respuesta y el tiempo que se toma en hacerlo, saludos y que tenga un buen fin de semana! 

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hiciste un muy buen análisis!!!!
          

Ese tipo de detalles "ocultos" siempre causan algún problema. En alguna parte debería estar explicado el porqué de esa configuración.

Buen finde!!


----------



## mexmike

Quercus dijo:


> Versión como el Ampeg Mini, sin potenciómetro de entrada y un cambio de valor en la resistencia de 18K que pasa a ser de 10K, este cambio, lo he estado probando en el Mini y ahora la ganancia funciona mas a mi gusto.
> 
> Otro cambio que se sugirió en cascada: A mi me lo sugirió DOSMETROS que a su vez leyó una sugerencia de ezavalla. Es la colocación del transistor de bias en su ubicación tradicional o ponerlo con los excitadores para este tipo de configuración.
> 
> Ahora se puede colocar de la forma tradicional o como esta “sugerido” junto a los transistores excitadores, en dos formatos distintos según convenga BCxxx o MPSAxx.
> 
> Para quien no comprenda bien lo que quiero decir, se coloca *un solo transistor *en el sitio que mas convenga, de los tres posibles.
> 
> A parte de esto, solo algunos retoques y mas espacio para los condensadores de alimentación, que ahora pueden ser de mas capacidad.
> 
> Es el mismo amplificador de antes, con el mismo tamaño de placa, los cambios son tan pequeños y probados en el Mini, que es muy difícil que tenga algún fallo, por lo que si no lo necesito, no lo montaré por ahora.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> P.D. ¡¡¡Feliz año nuevo!!!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85897


Hola. ¿Hay un esquema para el Ampeg  Rev 2.2 con 4 Mos?


----------



## Fogonazo

mexmike dijo:


> Hola. ¿Hay un esquema para el Ampeg  Rev 2.2 con 4 Mos?


No recuerdo si hay circuito, pero si miras el diseño de la PCB se nota que los MOSFET suplementarios van en paralelo con los originales y sus con sus respectivas resistencias ecualizadoras.


----------



## mexmike

¿Sería algo parecida al esquema Clon Ampeg Mosfet 40 de Crimson pero con los MOSFET suplementarios en paralelo? Así no tendré que traducir el PCB entero.


----------



## Fogonazo

mexmike dijo:


> ¿Sería algo parecida al esquema Clon Ampeg Mosfet 40 de Crimson pero con los MOSFET suplementarios en paralelo? Así no tendré que traducir el PCB entero.


¿ Donde se encuentra ese circuito ?


----------



## mexmike

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde se encuentra ese circuito ?


Era esta. Ya vi que hay unas pocas diferencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

Sip, poseen a


mexmike dijo:


> Era esta. Ya vi que hay unas pocas diferencia.


Seep, poseen "Alguna" similitud.


----------



## mexmike

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, poseen a
> 
> Seep, poseen "Alguna" similitud.


Si, y lo pude adaptar para concordar con el circuito del PCB pero no me quede satisfecho con el THD ; aunque sé que ese parámetro no es todo para un buen diseño.

La verdad, es que estuvo buscando un circuito simple que utilizaba mosfet porque nunca los había manejado antes en mis proyectos.

También consideraba tipo First Watt, en específico el F7 pero no encuentro diagramas; parece que son super secretos, tal vez por su supuesto sencillez.


----------



## Fogonazo

mexmike dijo:


> Si, y lo pude adaptar para concordar con el circuito del PCB *pero no me quede satisfecho con el THD* ; aunque sé que ese parámetro no es todo para un buen diseño.


Supongo que tu "Falta de satisfacción se debe a que la THD es excesiva, ¿ Como llegaste a que tiene alta THD ?


----------



## mexmike

Fogonazo dijo:


> Supongo que tu "Falta de satisfacción se debe a que la THD es excesiva, ¿ Como llegaste a que tiene alta THD ?


Por falta de experiencia, tiendo a simular todo antes de construir. Debido a eso, tampoco sé si el THD es demasiado alto, sino que los resultados simulando con Multi and NI LT da valores más altos que otros amplificadores mosfet que he simulado hasta la fecha.

Resultados de LT 

.step freq=1000
N-Period=10
Fourier components of V(vout)
DC component:8.1515e-005

Harmonic    Frequency     Fourier     Normalized     Phase      Normalized
 Number       [Hz]       Component     Component    [degree]    Phase [deg]
    1       1.000e+03    3.956e+01    1.000e+00       -0.54°        0.00°
    2       2.000e+03    4.648e-05    1.175e-06      122.67°      123.21°
    3       3.000e+03    1.642e-03    4.150e-05      -89.32°      -88.78°
    4       4.000e+03    1.162e-04    2.937e-06       13.09°       13.63°
    5       5.000e+03    1.126e-03    2.847e-05      -90.01°      -89.48°
    6       6.000e+03    1.339e-04    3.385e-06       11.07°       11.60°
    7       7.000e+03    9.008e-04    2.277e-05      -91.68°      -91.14°
    8       8.000e+03    1.220e-04    3.083e-06       10.56°       11.10°
    9       9.000e+03    7.694e-04    1.945e-05      -92.63°      -92.10°
Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.005883%(0.007400%)


.step freq=5000
N-Period=10
Fourier components of V(vout)
DC component:-2.44851e-005

Harmonic    Frequency     Fourier     Normalized     Phase      Normalized
 Number       [Hz]       Component     Component    [degree]    Phase [deg]
    1       5.000e+03    3.954e+01    1.000e+00       -2.69°        0.00°
    2       1.000e+04    4.511e-04    1.141e-05      100.96°      103.66°
    3       1.500e+04    7.793e-03    1.971e-04     -100.33°      -97.64°
    4       2.000e+04    5.702e-04    1.442e-05        8.30°       10.99°
    5       2.500e+04    5.284e-03    1.336e-04      -98.57°      -95.88°
    6       3.000e+04    6.962e-04    1.761e-05        9.66°       12.35°
    7       3.500e+04    4.139e-03    1.047e-04     -104.25°     -101.55°
    8       4.000e+04    6.281e-04    1.588e-05        5.79°        8.49°
    9       4.500e+04    3.500e-03    8.852e-05     -107.26°     -104.57°
Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.027638%(0.034333%)

.step freq=10000
N-Period=10
Fourier components of V(vout)
DC component:-3.88604e-005

Harmonic    Frequency     Fourier     Normalized     Phase      Normalized
 Number       [Hz]       Component     Component    [degree]    Phase [deg]
    1       1.000e+04    3.949e+01    1.000e+00       -5.39°        0.00°
    2       2.000e+04    1.761e-03    4.460e-05       87.10°       92.48°
    3       3.000e+04    1.510e-02    3.824e-04     -111.35°     -105.96°
    4       4.000e+04    1.229e-03    3.114e-05       16.57°       21.96°
    5       5.000e+04    1.046e-02    2.649e-04     -107.30°     -101.92°
    6       6.000e+04    1.679e-03    4.253e-05       14.06°       19.45°
    7       7.000e+04    8.050e-03    2.039e-04     -117.92°     -112.53°
    8       8.000e+04    1.520e-03    3.851e-05        6.73°       12.11°
    9       9.000e+04    6.888e-03    1.744e-04     -123.72°     -118.33°
Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.054283%(0.072217%)

.step freq=20000
N-Period=10
Fourier components of V(vout)
DC component:3.68783e-005

Harmonic    Frequency     Fourier     Normalized     Phase      Normalized
 Number       [Hz]       Component     Component    [degree]    Phase [deg]
    1       2.000e+04    3.926e+01    1.000e+00      -10.75°        0.00°
    2       4.000e+04    7.034e-03    1.792e-04       70.34°       81.10°
    3       6.000e+04    2.807e-02    7.150e-04     -132.10°     -121.34°
    4       8.000e+04    3.508e-03    8.934e-05       25.69°       36.44°
    5       1.000e+05    2.168e-02    5.521e-04     -125.05°     -114.29°
    6       1.200e+05    5.202e-03    1.325e-04        5.24°       16.00°
    7       1.400e+05    1.624e-02    4.136e-04     -144.06°     -133.30°
    8       1.600e+05    4.848e-03    1.235e-04      -10.49°        0.27°
    9       1.800e+05    1.462e-02    3.723e-04     -157.52°     -146.76°
Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.109484%(0.165165%)


----------



## DJ T3

Mejor sube los archivos de simulacion de ambos programas.


----------



## mexmike

DJ T3 dijo:


> Mejor sube los archivos de simulacion de ambos programas.


La de Multi ya está en esta misma página. Aquí la de LT.


----------



## Fogonazo

mexmike dijo:


> Por falta de experiencia, tiendo a simular todo antes de construir. Debido a eso, tampoco sé si el THD es demasiado alto, sino que los resultados simulando con Multi and NI LT da valores más altos que otros amplificadores mosfet que he simulado hasta la fecha.
> 
> Resultados de LT
> 
> .step freq=1000
> N-Period=10
> Fourier components of V(vout)
> DC component:8.1515e-005
> 
> Harmonic    Frequency     Fourier     Normalized     Phase      Normalized
> Number       [Hz]       Component     Component    [degree]    Phase [deg]
> 1       1.000e+03    3.956e+01    1.000e+00       -0.54°        0.00°
> 2       2.000e+03    4.648e-05    1.175e-06      122.67°      123.21°
> 3       3.000e+03    1.642e-03    4.150e-05      -89.32°      -88.78°
> 4       4.000e+03    1.162e-04    2.937e-06       13.09°       13.63°
> 5       5.000e+03    1.126e-03    2.847e-05      -90.01°      -89.48°
> 6       6.000e+03    1.339e-04    3.385e-06       11.07°       11.60°
> 7       7.000e+03    9.008e-04    2.277e-05      -91.68°      -91.14°
> 8       8.000e+03    1.220e-04    3.083e-06       10.56°       11.10°
> 9       9.000e+03    7.694e-04    1.945e-05      -92.63°      -92.10°
> Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.005883%(0.007400%)
> 
> 
> .step freq=5000
> N-Period=10
> Fourier components of V(vout)
> DC component:-2.44851e-005
> 
> Harmonic    Frequency     Fourier     Normalized     Phase      Normalized
> Number       [Hz]       Component     Component    [degree]    Phase [deg]
> 1       5.000e+03    3.954e+01    1.000e+00       -2.69°        0.00°
> 2       1.000e+04    4.511e-04    1.141e-05      100.96°      103.66°
> 3       1.500e+04    7.793e-03    1.971e-04     -100.33°      -97.64°
> 4       2.000e+04    5.702e-04    1.442e-05        8.30°       10.99°
> 5       2.500e+04    5.284e-03    1.336e-04      -98.57°      -95.88°
> 6       3.000e+04    6.962e-04    1.761e-05        9.66°       12.35°
> 7       3.500e+04    4.139e-03    1.047e-04     -104.25°     -101.55°
> 8       4.000e+04    6.281e-04    1.588e-05        5.79°        8.49°
> 9       4.500e+04    3.500e-03    8.852e-05     -107.26°     -104.57°
> Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.027638%(0.034333%)
> 
> .step freq=10000
> N-Period=10
> Fourier components of V(vout)
> DC component:-3.88604e-005
> 
> Harmonic    Frequency     Fourier     Normalized     Phase      Normalized
> Number       [Hz]       Component     Component    [degree]    Phase [deg]
> 1       1.000e+04    3.949e+01    1.000e+00       -5.39°        0.00°
> 2       2.000e+04    1.761e-03    4.460e-05       87.10°       92.48°
> 3       3.000e+04    1.510e-02    3.824e-04     -111.35°     -105.96°
> 4       4.000e+04    1.229e-03    3.114e-05       16.57°       21.96°
> 5       5.000e+04    1.046e-02    2.649e-04     -107.30°     -101.92°
> 6       6.000e+04    1.679e-03    4.253e-05       14.06°       19.45°
> 7       7.000e+04    8.050e-03    2.039e-04     -117.92°     -112.53°
> 8       8.000e+04    1.520e-03    3.851e-05        6.73°       12.11°
> 9       9.000e+04    6.888e-03    1.744e-04     -123.72°     -118.33°
> Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.054283%(0.072217%)
> 
> .step freq=20000
> N-Period=10
> Fourier components of V(vout)
> DC component:3.68783e-005
> 
> Harmonic    Frequency     Fourier     Normalized     Phase      Normalized
> Number       [Hz]       Component     Component    [degree]    Phase [deg]
> 1       2.000e+04    3.926e+01    1.000e+00      -10.75°        0.00°
> 2       4.000e+04    7.034e-03    1.792e-04       70.34°       81.10°
> 3       6.000e+04    2.807e-02    7.150e-04     -132.10°     -121.34°
> 4       8.000e+04    3.508e-03    8.934e-05       25.69°       36.44°
> 5       1.000e+05    2.168e-02    5.521e-04     -125.05°     -114.29°
> 6       1.200e+05    5.202e-03    1.325e-04        5.24°       16.00°
> 7       1.400e+05    1.624e-02    4.136e-04     -144.06°     -133.30°
> 8       1.600e+05    4.848e-03    1.235e-04      -10.49°        0.27°
> 9       1.800e+05    1.462e-02    3.723e-04     -157.52°     -146.76°
> Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.109484%(0.165165%)


Esos valores son muy buenos


----------



## mexmike

Ok, perfecto y gracias. Entonces si tomare este como posible proyecto.


----------



## carluz

mexmike dijo:


> Si, y lo pude adaptar para concordar con el circuito del PCB


Hola Mexmike. Podrías cargar el PCB que adaptaste? Saludos


----------



## mexmike

Hola carluz,

Perdón, pero tengo tiempo sin ver los archivos por falta de tiempo. Creo que eran este juego de circuito y PCB que concordaban pero la verdad es que ya no me acuerdo.

Tampoco me acuerdo porque use los KSC3503 y KSA1381.

¡No sé si alguien tenga tiempo para verificar las conexiones!

Falta dibujar el cobre del PCB sin los componentes para transferencia etc. pero no es tanto trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## snipero

Si todo sale bien lo destinaré para medios, los mosfet quizá los compre apareados en Ebay así me ahorraré  dinero y la molestia de aparearlos yo mismo.


----------



## snipero

Encontré el PDF original  del ampeg de 2 mosfet el Ampeg BA115a, también está el layout.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, me han aparecido un par de placas, y he montado una, ha salido a la primera, lo he alimentado con +- 42 dc, le he dejado el Bias en unos 50mA, se estabiliza sobre los 40 grados, y eso que el disipador es poca cosa, el único pero, es que noto poca potencia de sonido, no se si sería recomendable bajar la r de 3k3, o mejor  directamente un preamplificador...





						Amplificador 50W Mosfet
					

abusando de su amabilidad me podrian despejar 2 dudas: quiero armar el ampeg 40 stereo, 1o. puedo poner los dos en una misma plaquita o es mejor hacerlos independientes o es igual?. 2o. el TL072 es estereo, la mitad esta como preamplificador y la otra mitad pues no se bien para que...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, me han aparecido un par de placas, y he montado una, ha salido a la primera, . . . .



¿ De que circuito estás hablando ?, publica el circuito o el link al circuito


----------



## rulfo

Amplificador 50W Mosfet
					

Qué tal zopilote y Holas, gracias por los comentarios. Esta placa ampeg fue la que resultó vencedora de una serie de pruebas (yo no uso laboratorios virtuales, sino que armo las placas y las pruebo a oído y con termómetro) y realmente quedé encantado con el sonido que tiene.  1)El .pdf está a...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Aparece en el PDF del harman kardon


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Amplificador 50W Mosfet
> 
> 
> Qué tal zopilote y Holas, gracias por los comentarios. Esta placa ampeg fue la que resultó vencedora de una serie de pruebas (yo no uso laboratorios virtuales, sino que armo las placas y las pruebo a oído y con termómetro) y realmente quedé encantado con el sonido que tiene.  1)El .pdf está a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aparece en el PDF del harman kardon


*¿ Tanto esfuerzo te significa publicar directamente el circuito ?* para hacer una respuesta mas sencilla 



Alterar el valor de *R9 *no mejorará la ganancia del circuito, reemplaza *R6 *por otra de *15KΩ*


----------



## rulfo

Lo miro desde el móvil, y la verdad que no se cómo sacar el esquema desde el PDF, cambio r6 (10k) por 15k, y ya os comento, que riesgo puede tener el subir su valor?
Gracias!!
En un valor excesivo


----------



## DOSMETROS

rulfo dijo:


> no se cómo sacar el esquema desde el PDF


 
Captura de pantalla


----------



## unmonje

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, me han aparecido un par de placas, y he montado una, ha salido a la primera, lo he alimentado con +- 42 dc, le he dejado el Bias en unos 50mA, se estabiliza sobre los 40 grados, y eso que el disipador es poca cosa, el único pero, es que noto poca potencia de sonido, no se si sería recomendable bajar la r de 3k3, o mejor  directamente un preamplificador...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amplificador 50W Mosfet
> 
> 
> abusando de su amabilidad me podrian despejar 2 dudas: quiero armar el ampeg 40 stereo, 1o. puedo poner los dos en una misma plaquita o es mejor hacerlos independientes o es igual?. 2o. el TL072 es estereo, la mitad esta como preamplificador y la otra mitad pues no se bien para que...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


¿ Quemar* 5 watts de BIAS*,  para conseguir solo* 50 Watts* ?    ¿ porque poner transistores tan juntos, en un disipador tan amplio ? y el reposo alcanza los *40 grados Celcius* 
Poner señal  *sinusoidal* de *2 volt PaP* en la entrada *a 1khrz* ( 100hrz tambien sirve) y *si se oye que recorta (se oye cuadrada)*  el amplificador ya no da mas, entonces,  ya *amplifica todo lo que puede.*
Caso contrario, en algun lado hay transistores falsos, castigados, defectuosos , o componentes comunes no bien medidos antes de soldar, etc.


----------



## rulfo

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Quemar* 5 watts de BIAS*,  para conseguir solo* 50 Watts* ?    ¿ porque poner transistores tan juntos, en un disipador tan amplio ? y el reposo alcanza los *40 grados Celcius*
> Poner señal  *sinusoidal* de *2 volt PaP* en la entrada *a 1khrz* ( 100hrz tambien sirve) y *si se oye que recorta (se oye cuadrada)*  el amplificador ya no da mas, entonces,  ya *amplifica todo lo que puede.*
> Caso contrario, en algun lado hay transistores falsos, castigados, defectuosos , o componentes comunes no bien medidos antes de soldar, etc.


He puesto los transistores según las distribución de la PCB, inyectando audio desde un móvil, no recorta, es la sensación de que le falta ganancia, por eso la pregunta y la respuesta de fogo, en cuanto pueda realizó el cambio sugerido y ya comento...


----------

